# Destiny's Tears-Prologue: A Jewel in the Shadow Part I



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Destiny's Tears Out of Character
Destiny's Tears Rogue's Gallery
Destiny's Tears Houserules Encyclopaedia

Welcome to all Destiny's Tears Players and Onlookers! Let's put "Speech in Quotes" --Thoughts and Telepathic Communications in these double dashes-- and *Actions in asterisks* like this



> *Alyria stepped to the prow of the Spiral Nimbus, feeling the astral wind of her ship's air envelope passing through Wildspace at Spelljamming speed. Suddenly, a gravitational field approached, and the ship slowed down to tactical movement.*
> 
> --What could this be?-- she wondered?
> 
> ...




Colours are cool as long as they aren't unreadable. Turn off your sigs too, please, and at least for now, put your character name and race or class as the title of each post.

Our Cast of Characters:
Brother Shatterstone: Molpe Lilypetals, Naiad Siren
Keia: Zykovian T'Erilan, Altanian Arcanist/Marksman
Eonthar: Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver 
Thanee: Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator 
Khavren: Fedowin, Rowaini Swashbuckler 
FreeXenon (Away til Thursday): Mhrazhar D'el,Mojiin Avenger 

So without further ado, let us begin! (I'll start giving descriptions and such in the next post).


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Having receivied a minimal amount of training in Eldiz, Melody knew that her considerable knack for the life of an Eldritch Infiltrator was enough to allow her to teach herself anything else she might ever need to know. Self-sufficient and curious, Melody wanted to explore Wildspace on her own. Eldiz might contain large numbers of other Dolathi, but Melody could never shake an uneasy feeling here, as if it wasn't even home as much as Tymadeau had been for her, with her mother. Desiring to find a Spelljamming ship with which to explore, Melody heard about a convocation for Spelljamming explorers, adventurers, and thrill-seekers to join some sort of "Alliance" that was being sponsored by the Dolathi Archduke. Apparently, members would gain access to high-quality magical equipment, a source of interesting information from the Dolathis' omnipresent eyes and ears, and their own Spelljamming ships, at least on loan to begin. Quite a generous offer, and in exchange, all the "Alliance" wanted was for the members to complete certain exploratory, diplomatic, and other proprietary missions from time to time. So it offered the opportunity to explore, and it doled out perks for doing so. Talk about win/win! Whether or not Melody decided to join, however, she knew that the Laughing Sail Inn, where those interested in the convocation were gathering, was a good place to find others interested in exploring, like her, who could help her split the cost of exploring in the beautiful and mysterious depths of Wildspace.* 

*With that in mind, Melody enters the inn, finding a strange and motley group of patrons inside, from all the places across the Known Spheres that she had studied. There is a Praetorian Warmage and his pet construct, there a Sacra Champion, resplendent in her gleaming white armour, and even two Feldori and a male Rowaini in the corner, passionately kissing and hugging each other in a group of three.*

*The smiling 'Altanian' barkeep waves to Melody. Of course, she is actually a Dolathi named Amity who Melody had met once before in her time in the city, when she first stayed in this inn with her father upon arriving in the city.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*You walk into the common room of the Laughing Sail Inn, with a friendly smile and a wave for the lovely Amity, who is a beautiful Altanian girl today.  She winks back at you.  You thread your way through the small throng that has infested the inn today, heading to the back corner, where Eloquence sat, a Praetorian at the moment, but reading his book as usual, seeming not to notice the crowd of offworlders, not just Altanians like you but people and creatures from across the Known Spheres, that was making such a ruckus that you are rather unsure how he can hear himself think.  As you slide into a chair across from him, Eloquence lifts the dark-lensed spectacles that he always wears to protect his eyes (most likely to keep them from giving away his inner thoughts unless he wanted them known) and looks at you.*

"Ah, Zykovian," he whispers, yet you are somehow able to hear him over the discordant din that filled the room, "The preponderence of Offworlders has brought quite a lucrative job for you, methinks.  Please, sit down."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Returned from exploring Kanath, an exploration that had been as fruitless as the Dolathi had warned when they said that the planet was more-or-less desolate beyond the city, you still smile with an inward hope.  You had done your best to tend the fledgling spirit of this world, and hopefully you had helped its spirit to grow, bringing the world ever nearer to the time when it could open up in bloom, like a birthing flower, just as Arris had done long ago, before the Dragonlords.*

*Nevertheless, this has done nothing to whet your appetite to explore the Spheres and meet new people along the way.  However, you hear about a gathering that may let you grow two trees from one seed: Many different peoples from across the Spheres would be meetingat a convocation tomorrow, and they would be discussing the formation of a group that funded Spelljamming exploration across the Spheres.  This was something you would love to see!*

*So with that in mind, you enter the building that the Dolathi call an 'inn,' though you are still unsure why it was not obvious that any building was 'in' while the natural world was 'out' .  In any case, the Laughing Sail Inn sounded like a happy name, and the mirthful buzz from the patrons that you can hear from outside the inn seemed to prove the moniker apt.  You enter the room and see a blue-haired girl behind the bar.  She looked something like Erila, as all Valsians and some other races did.  Females of those races all seemed to have long hair, and soft creme-coloured flesh, making it much harder to tell the little people apart than two Mojiin, who would likely have different coloured scales and crests or lacks thereof.  She waves you over to the her as you enter the room, something that she has not done for some of the others who have been entering about the same time as you did, to whom she has simply smiled and waved.  You think perhaps this girl knows all the other patrons, and she would like to meet you.  Either that, or she has some reason to pull aside Mojiin, you suppose.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As your ship sets down, the captain cries out to all the passengers:*

"OK folks, we've reached Eldiz; everybody off!" then more quietly to you in particular, "This is the Metropolitan Hub of the Known Spheres, milady.  I do hope the arrangements on board were tolerable?  I know that my cabin isn't large, but it is the biggest on the ship, so I figured the best I could do for you was to leave it you and sleep on the deck with the crew." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*This was most excellent!  You heard from one of your buddies in Eldiz that you met since gaining citizenship in the city that there has been a recent heist of some incredibly expensive gem from some Offworlder.  Since it was not a local's stolen goods, you are pretty sure that if you can find it first, you can fence the hot merchandise, and if you're lucky, it may produce enough Eldish Credits to begin your plan of purchasing a Spelljamming ship.  The best part was that if it didn't, there was always this convocation of adventurous Spelljamming explorers tomorrow on which you could fall back.  Of course, you did hear that the notorious Rosethornes were also looking to pull some 'Creative Wealth Redistribution' on the thief, so you know that you need to work fast.  The problem is, you're not sure where to look.  Thanking your most recent informant, you walk slowly out of the alleyway, pondering your options.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]
* With her royal blue eyes wide in excitement at the thought of seeing Eldiz in all of its wondrous splendor Molpe smiles enthusiastically at the captain as he personally addresses her. *

“Thank you, kind sir.  I couldn’t have asked to be treated better than how you and your crew treated me.”
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel crosses the room and approaches the blue-haired girl behind the bar.
"Greetings, my name is Abdiel Lyanthra. Were you expecting me?" he asks in Seelie.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The Rowaini captain smiles and blushes.*

"It is nothing that any true men of the sea and the stars wouldn't have done.  But I see the excitement in your eyes that I remember in my own heart the first time I left Tymadeau and found this place.  No need to waste your first day with an old salt like me.  Go, the city is calling to you." 

*He smiles, remembering his younger days with fond nostalgia.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*In flawless Mojiin*

"Greeting Abdiel.  I am Amity, the owner of the Laughing Sail.  It is not that I was expecting you, per se, but I do not recognise your face as one of my former patrons', and I like to personally meet everyone who comes to visit me here.  My, but we are busy today, but that won't stop me from greeting a new friend from beyond the stars!  Tell me, what brings you to my inn today?" she smiles warmly at you.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]
* Molpe grins up at the captain, to her it was just amazing that he understood her thoughts and feelings so perfectly at a time like this, and she throws herself into his embrace offering a hug of complete jubilance accompanied by the giggling laughter of a very happy girl. *

“Oh thank you! Thank you! Thank you!”

* The embrace didn’t last long, and no doubt didn’t go as far or as long as the captain would like, as Molpe offered a grinning wave to the rest of the nearby crew and turned to leave. *

“Bye!  It was really fun!”  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Molpe: 
[SBLOCK]
"Always happy to do a favour for the Seelie." the captain replies, "Your folk were very kind to me, when I was a young sailor, first exploring the Spheres.  Besides, you were a pleasure to have on board the ship, full of youthful exuberance and beautiful songs to inspire the crew."

*The crew and captain wave back at Molpe as she walks off the gangplank into the docks.  She looks around in excitement.  The city is very strange, even compared to the wonders she had seen when she first set eyes on the Royal Palace of Seelyne.  Buildings of all shapes and sizes are smashed together, almost on top of each other, and there are only small avenues of egress between them, stretching forward in a maze as far as the eye can see like an artifical forest.  The only clear area seemed to be the docks, where Molpe was currently standing.  Hundreds of Spelljamming ships crowded the dock space, even more than the expansive docks seemed built to comfortably hold.  It seems that Molpe wasn't the only one who had come for the convocation.  Even so, the docks were somewhat more empty of people than they were of ships, most of the other arrivals already having entered the city proper via one of the three expansive gates opposite to the docks, leaving only the dock workers, longshoremen and dockmasters, bustling about and tending to their jobs, some cheerfully and whistling a sea chanty, others dourly with less enthusiasm.  A small, slender man with slanted eyes and a gentle white belt is resting against some crates, seemingly asleep.  He turns out to be more alert than he looks, however, for as Molpe passes by, he looks up at her, and his expression changes from a lazy smile to a look of awe.*

"Huiyin, Li-ha Larhongi?" he says in a strange tongue, then after you don't seem to understand he continues in Eldish, in a heavy accent, "No, I sorry.  You no understand my language.  Herro and wercome to Erdiz, most radiant one!  Tluly your beauty outshines even that of the Jade Empless of the noble Unicorn Clan herself, that it does.  I am Wei-Han, a humble initiate in the martiar art of Ryuko, and my noble Guardian Spilit told me that if I meditated on the docks today, the good spilits would bress me with a vision from the Cerestial Palace of the Four Winds.  Now I understand that Byak-Ko must have been speaking of you!"

"How may I be of service to you, my rady?  From your joyous wonder, it seems that you have come to the city for the first time today, that it does.  Would you accept this humble servant as a guide who can show you the sights of Erdiz?  It would be my honour, and bling much honour in the eyes of my honoured ancestors, who were said to have met the lovely Spilit Folk one day as they descended to our world, and it was they who red the Spilit Folk across Xarata.  Thus it is only fitting that I be of service to one who is, if not a Spilit Folk, then even more noble and honourable than they."
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

[SBlOCK]
"Greetings Amity. I heard that there would be a gathering of people today to discuss the formation of a Spelljamming exploration group. This intrigued me, and seeing as I would like to see other places across the Spheres, I thought that I would see if I could join." He replies in Mojiin. "By the way, I like the color of your hair, it marks you apart from the other humanoids. You all look so alike to me."
[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 7, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]


> "Greetings Amity. I heard that there would be a gathering of people today to discuss the formation of a Spelljamming exploration group. This intrigued me, and seeing as I would like to see other places across the Spheres, I thought that I would see if I could join."



"Ah, the convocation!  Yes, that does make sense.  Welcome to my humble inn!  It may not look like much on the outside, but you'll find that it is more spacious than it looks, and there's even an entrance to the second section of the common room over there in the corner if you prefer.  We serve a wide variety of drinks and meals from across the Spheres, even some Mojiin specialties if you are looking for a taste of home, or more exotic fares if you prefer a sense of adventure!"



> "By the way, I like the color of your hair, it marks you apart from the other humanoids. You all look so alike to me."




*Amity blushes.*

"Yes, one of my friends teases me that I'm too perky to be so good at doing blue.  Your scales are quite a beautiful hue though.  Hmmm...if I may?"

*She examines Abdiel's scales and then closes her eyes and concentrates.  Her hair shimmers and shifts, becoming a silvery-blue to match Abdiel's scales.*

"There, what do you think?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 7, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Resting her arms behind her back in each other hands Molpe swayed side to side as she bushed deeply enough to match the pink water lily that accented the turquoise blue her that it was intertwined in. *

“Oh wow,”  replied a mesmerized Molpe, she hadn’t understood most of what he had said, nor would she claim too, but she was intimately familiar with flattery and knew when she was being praised, “that would be very nice of you and I too would be honored to have your assistance, mister Wei-Hon?”

* She said his name questioning and with an apologetic smile, she didn’t trust her pronunciation of it and would have felt bad for mispronouncing it. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 7, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Amity blushes.*
> 
> "Yes, one of my friends teases me that I'm too perky to be so good at doing blue.  Your scales are quite a beautiful hue though.  Hmmm...if I may?"
> 
> ...




*Abdiel laughs - a very deep throated laugh, that would probably sound quite evil coming from a humanoid*

"It is an honor to meet you, and you may color your hair that way as long as you like. It is nice to see someone else with such great taste in coloring."

"You remind me of a type of bird from back home, that could change color to match its surroundings so that you could not see it - unless you were particularly sharp-eyed that is."

*Abdiel pauses slightly, as it occurs to him that she may not like to be compared to a bird.*

"Of course, you are much friendlier than the Peratok ... it would probably have tried to gouge out my eyes by now."

*Slight chuckle and a pause*

"I believe that you mentioned that you had food from Arris. I would love some Modari stew if you have some. It has been way too long since I have had a taste."

"Do you know where this convocation will be held, exactly? You are correct when you say that this building is larger on the inside than it appears from the outside. Of course, I am still not quite used to the idea of buildings ..."

*Abdiel's voice fades a little as he looks around at the crowded room filled with as many people as his entire village contained.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han smiles and gives a deep proskynesis towards her, bowing his entire body over until his face is on the ground at her feet, and his kisses the toes of her shoes, clutching the hem of her skirt gently, and then he releases and rises once more.*

"Then it is my honour to act as your humbre servant, my rady!  Prease, ret me show you around the city, that it is.  Where would you like to go first?  There are shoppes and walehouses aprenty in the Merchant's Ward, and the Noble's Ward has the houses of the wearthy.  The Duke's Ward has the govelnment buirdings and the Ducal Parace, and there are smarr communities alound each of the embassies here.  The Grand Bazaar is a prace to buy and sell things from all across the Spheles, if you prefer the hawking vendors to the shoppes in the Merchant's Ward.  The Traveler's Ward has inns and other selvices for visitors, and the Festive Ward has enteltainment, festhalls, music halls, game stadiums, and mole things.  Thele is arr this and much much mole hele, that there is, so terr me first what it is that you are most excited to see!"  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]


> "I believe that you mentioned that you had food from Arris. I would love some Modari stew if you have some. It has been way too long since I have had a taste."
> [/QUOTE
> "Modari stew?  Then you've come to the right place; we have the best Modari Stew in the Traveler's Ward!  But I've never seen a Mojiin order a Valsian dish before.  You are clearly a very special person Abdiel," she says smiling at the Mojiin kindly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]
* Molpe giggle nervously as Wei-Han kisses her feet as that was something she hadn’t really experienced before but her nervousness is quickly forgotten as she listened to the places they could go.  She had heard of shopping, it was like the bartering of favors she knew but unlike at the same time as it used a material possessions to track what someone owed, and though it sound enticing but she knew she didn’t have any of the currency that would allow her to enjoy it.  The festive ward sounded like a wonderful place to go but Molpe was first and foremost a naiad and her true desire first and foremost was to find a lake or pond to soak in. *

“Ahhh,”  she thought out loud as she tried to chose, “well, it was a very long trip, Wei-Hon, and it’s been so long since I’ve had a chance to frolic…  So does the city have any lakes or ponds?”

* She smiles hopefully and enthusiastically as she waits for the answer. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's eyes slip to the ground in shame, as his smile wavers slightly*

"Sadry, one of the things I miss the most here is the beautifur rakes and folests of Lara-Kai.  They do not have any natulal rakes here...but!"

*His eyes light up*

"They do have many rovery fountains acloss the city, and the Festive Ward has some of the most soothing bathhouses in the Spheles!  Come, would you rike to see?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]

* Molpe had started to pout in disappointment the moment she saw Wei-Han drop his head in disappointment but her eyes quickly lit up when he presented a solution and she started to bounce up in down in excitement as she exclaimed at him. *

“Yes!  Yes!  Wei-Hon that will be just wonderful!”

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]

*Wei-Han is somewhat distracted by Molpe's bouncing, staring in awe at certain bouncing curves in particular, but then he blushes deeply and looks back into her eyes.*

"My aporogies, noble rady, but you are brest with beauty that is far too much for my weak-wirred mind to handre.  If I have shamed you, then it brings me much dishonour.  I rearise that I have been lude enough not to learn your name, nobly rady."  

*His eyes become downcast again*

"If you refuse to associate with one such as I who would dishonour you so, I will undelstand, that I will."    
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]
* Molpe stops bouncing, not because of Wei-Han’s actions as they seemed innocent enough, but because she couldn’t figure out why he felt such shame.  With much worry and a large frown on her ruby lips she quickly tried to explain how he did nothing wrong. *

“Wei-Hon, you’re being silly!  If anything it is I who have been in the wrong!  I never gave my name, its Molpe Lilypetals.”

[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 8, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Modari stew?  Then you've come to the right place; we have the best Modari Stew in the Traveler's Ward!  But I've never seen a Mojiin order a Valsian dish before.  You are clearly a very special person Abdiel," she says smiling at the Mojiin kindly.




"I met a very special Valsian who served us this dish and I fell in love with it. In fact, you remind quite a bit of her."



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I hear that they are holding it in the Grand Amphitheatre in the Ducal Ward, by the palace, but not much else.  Apparently, whoever is behind this wants to be a little bit secretive, but then, we're like that sometimes, I guess, but don't worry.  It doesn't mean we don't want to be your friend!" she replies, with a twinkle in her eye.




"Where would I find this 'Grand Ampitheatre'? Actually, where would I find the Ducal Ward? I have not spent much time in cities, much less this city. Do you know where I could find a guide to lead me there?"



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Amity ponders a moment and then asks her new friend, "What's it like, being a Mojiin?  I've often wondered, but its something that I'll never be able to truly feel myself.  It must be wondrous to feel the flow of life around you!"




"You mean you cannot feel the flow of life around you? How lonely you must be ... I'm sorry, I sometimes forget that others are not as connected to the world as we are. I am not sure that I can describe what it feels like to be a Mojiin, I have never been anything else. Can you describe what it is like to be a ... uhm ... a Dolathi?"

*Abdiel pauses, thinking about the question that Amity has asked*

"Well ... friend, ... the connection that I feel is like an enveloping embrace. It is always there. Comforting when I am far from home and missing my loved ones. It feels different on every planet that you go to, some planets feel friendlier and more comforting than others. The times that the feeling is the weakest is when I am in a ship travellling from one planet to another. I can feel distant tugs from the planets and spheres that we pass, and slight tugs from my fellow passengers. It is a rather lonely feeling ... it means that no matter how much I enjoy travelling to different worlds, arriving on a planet means that I will once again be within the warm embrace of the life around me."

* Abdiel looks around a little uncomfortably, he is not used to sharing such information with people that he barely knows. *

"I'm sorry. I am taking all of your time. As the owner of this establishment you must have more important things to take care of than one patron."

* Abdiel looks around, trying to find a place to sit and eat his stew. *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Most Honourable and Radiant Molpe, I would not bring dishonour upon you by contradicting a word that spirrs folth flom your perfect lips, but it is I who has committed the act of dishonour, that it is.  One as perfect and nobre as you could never commit a dishonour in my eyes, for it is my eyes that have dishonoured you, by overwherming my mind with the featules of your beauty when I should be paying most careful attention not to the body but to the glorious and wonderful woman who weals it, that I should."

*His face perks up a bit.*

"But come.  If you would still have me, I would show you the rovery bathhouses of the Festive Ward!  They are quite beautifur, though not nearry as much as you, that they are!" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]


> "I met a very special Valsian who served us this dish and I fell in love with it. In fact, you remind quite a bit of her."



"Oh, you have a Valsian girlfriend?  That's so sweet!  Is she cute?"



> "Where would I find this 'Grand Ampitheatre'? Actually, where would I find the Ducal Ward? I have not spent much time in cities, much less this city. Do you know where I could find a guide to lead me there?"



"I could give you directions, but they may only confuse you more.  Tell you what though: Most of the other patrons are also heading that way tomorrow, so if you make some friends with some of them, they can take you there.  And if not, I'm sure I can find someone to take you there."



> "Well ... friend, ... the connection that I feel is like an enveloping embrace. It is always there. Comforting when I am far from home and missing my loved ones. It feels different on every planet that you go to, some planets feel friendlier and more comforting than others. The times that the feeling is the weakest is when I am in a ship travellling from one planet to another. I can feel distant tugs from the planets and spheres that we pass, and slight tugs from my fellow passengers. It is a rather lonely feeling ... it means that no matter how much I enjoy travelling to different worlds, arriving on a planet means that I will once again be within the warm embrace of the life around me."



"How poetic and beautiful.  It only makes me yearn more to feel it myself.  But I shall have to settle for the warm comfort of knowing that my friends will always be here, around me in this inn, I suppose."  



> "Can you describe what it is like to be a ... uhm ... a Dolathi?"



It feels...everchanging and capricious, as if my life and perspective of the world could shift back and forth, twisting and turning and becoming something new all at once--and then it does!  It is most liberating!"  



> "I'm sorry. I am taking all of your time. As the owner of this establishment you must have more important things to take care of than one patron."



"Worry not Abdiel.  I always have time to make new friends.  Enjoy your stew!"

*Abdiel looks around and notices an open table*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]
* Once again Wei-Han’s words make Molpe blush but she manages to push past that and give him a large understanding smile. *

“Oh Wei-Hon!  You’re being too hard on yourself, and for no good reason.  You’ve treated me wonderfully so far, I honestly couldn’t ask for a better companion and if you’re distracted by me cause you find me so beautiful...  Well? Really, Wei-Hon, how is a lady suppose to complain about a compliment like that?”

Molpe gracefully extending one of her delicate hands for Wei-Han for to guide her by, “Now, if the silliness is done for now, would you please guide to these luxurious baths.”

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han bows*

"You are most kind to restole my honour for my indescletion, Most Honourable and Radiant Molpe, that you are.  Genelous as well as beautifur!"

*He takes her hand timidly, flinching a bit at the contact even though he was technically the one to initiate it, but then he holds onto it with the firm but careful grip of one who is holding a priceless treasure in his hands.*

"Hele, forrow me!" he says as he leads her to the gates, "We will head first to the Dock Ward, through the Laborer's Ward, and then to the Festive Ward."

*The pair walk together through the gates, past a pair of smiling Altanian guards who wave them through.  As they continue forward, Molpe gets a closer look at these buildings.  They seem to be a hodgepodge of wood, stone, metal, and other materials that are somehow held together by sheer force of will alone, rather than the organic buildings in Amaranthia, which were lovingly grown from the ground up like a tree.*

*Wei-han points across the way to the right as you turn to go the opposite direction*

"Ovel there is the Traveler's Ward, but we are heading to the Laborer's Ward, this way," Wei-Han says conversationally, "Forgive my dishonour for asking you a personar question...but...are you a spilit?  I have onry recentry moved here from Lara-Kai, and I have never before seen anyone so beautiful as you."    

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

[SBLOCK]
There was always something new to discover in Eldiz, the ever-changing city. Melody's life had turned upside down and back around again since her prolonged stay in the capital. Even though she was a Dolathi herself, this was like a culture shock for her and even now she is not fully accustomed to the life in Eldiz. Maybe this is also one of the reasons, why she is here this evening.

A wide range of different people is found inside the inn, some Melody is seeing for the first time here, and every now and then she catches her eyes lingering a moment too long upon one of these novel sights. Some of the patrons just turn around, while others smile at her, obviously mistaking her curiosity for something else, hoping to have awoken the interest of the attractive Rowaini. Melody is already pondering, whether she should have chosen a less form-flattering dress for the evening, when she notices a familiar movement to the left.

Her long black hair swings to one side as her head turns around swiftly to see Amity waving at her, the barkeep she had met on her first stay in the Laughing Sail Inn together with her father, who seemed to know just about anyone around here... and just about everywhere else. Glad to have someone to talk to and ask for directions, Melody strides over to the bar.

_“Hey Amity! Business seems to be running well tonight. Looks like I'm not the only one interested in this new convocation. Not that I expected to, in fact, I came here in the hopes to find a few like-minded people.”_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“A spirit?” Molpe replied, not to correct his mispronunciation, but out of confusion and shock, “Oh heavens no!  To an outsider I’m a Naiad but to another Amaranthian I would be a Limnad, which is a type of Naiad that drawn to the fresh water of a lake or pond, but even a naiad is just a type of nymph.  A nymph is one of two races that inhabit Amaranthia.”

* Molpe stops, realizing just how confusing Amaranthia must be for an outsider and she quickly tries to apologize. *

“I’m sorry that’s probably not much help but needless to say I’m very much physically here,”  she stops walking sudden as she lifts Wei-Han’s hand to her soft delicate face smiling pleasantly at him as his hand brushes her lightly, “see?  I’m very much here before you.”

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
"Melody!  Long time no see!  I remember the last time I saw you, you were gawking at the sights like one of these Offworlders, but now I can be proud to call you a true Dolathi; I even hear that you have taken up the noble art of the Eldritch Infiltrator, andyou have proven yourself quite talented!"

"I've met more new Offworlders in the past few days for this convocation than I would usually see in as many weeks.  It is great fun listening to the stories and dreams, and these latest folk are more adventuresome and interesting than even my usual friends from across the stars!"

"What can I get you to eat this evening, while you chat with all the fine explorers here, my friend?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han blushes at the touch and looks away nervously.*

"I'm solly...uhh...so rry for my speech to you.  It is...in my r..luh anguage of my home, we do not have the sounds for both of the 'Ruhhh' and the 'Luhhh' , so it quite difficult to say them, even if I make an honest attempt, that it is.  I aporogise for any dishonour that my speech has brought you."

"As for the Spil-u-rit Folk, they are physical beings of great honour and beauty, rike you, who sometimes show themselves in Lara-Kai, though only to the most honourabre among us, that they do.  They are armost rike goddesses in the way their beauty and kindness outshines the mortal men.  That is why I asked.  I did not mean to dishonour you by suggesting that you were not phyiscarry plesent, that I didn't."   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]
Molpe smiles dismissively at Wei-Han, “Nonsense, I understand you just fine,”  before turning  to the other matter, “as for me being one of your spirit folks.  I don’t think so, my people rarely leave our world, but it sounds like you honor me greatly with you comparing me to them and I thank you for that.”

* Molpe, who’s no getting use to Wei-Han’s constant flattery, can’t help but give off a radiant smile that seems to brighten her very being. * 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han smiles, and his eyes light up at Molpe's radiant smile*

"You honour me with your torerance for my ellors.  So you are not rike the Spil-u-rit Folk who are rare in my rand, but you come from a rand where you have many famiry of your peopre?  I imagine you must be happier than the roreny Spil-u-rit Folk in my rand, that you must.  But surely, even in Amalanthia, you must be the most beautifur of all, and thus you have come in your kindness and honour to glace us with your plesence?  If thele is anyone more beautifur, then she would be too much for the weak eyes and mind of a humbre servant such as I, that she would."

"But oh, we have nearry reached the Laborer's Ward!  I know a quick way around the clowds here that wirr get us to the Festive Ward in no time!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 8, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, you have a Valsian girlfriend?  That's so sweet!  Is she cute?"




"Girlfriend? I am sorry, I am not familiar with this term. She was a wise woman who taught those of my village that not all Valsians are evil. It was her presence in my village that persuaded me to leave Arris."



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I could give you directions, but they may only confuse you more.  Tell you what though: Most of the other patrons are also heading that way tomorrow, so if you make some friends with some of them, they can take you there.  And if not, I'm sure I can find someone to take you there."




"Thank-you for the advice, I will talk to some of the other people in this place."



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "How poetic and beautiful.  It only makes me yearn more to feel it myself.  But I shall have to settle for the warm comfort of knowing that my friends will always be here, around me in this inn, I suppose."




"You can get the same feeling from friendship? Unfortunately I do not have any real friends that were not residents of my village. Maybe when I get a chance to make some friends I will also feel this from this source."



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It feels...everchanging and capricious, as if my life and perspective of the world could shift back and forth, twisting and turning and becoming something new all at once--and then it does!  It is most liberating!"




"Interesting. Instead of only worrying about the life from the planets, maybe I should spend more time talking to the inhabitants and finding more about them."



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Worry not Abdiel.  I always have time to make new friends.  Enjoy your stew!"
> 
> *Abdiel looks around and notices an open table*




"Before I go and enjoy this fine smelling stew, do you have rooms available for this upcoming night? Since this meeting is tomorrow, I do not believe that I will be able to leave the city and come back in time. If you will excuse me, I will go and sit now. I will talk to you later, Amity."

*Abdiel moves towards the free table and sits down. If he is able to sit with his back to a wall he will do so. If he sees anybody else looking for a place to sit, he will invite them to join him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]


> "Before I go and enjoy this fine smelling stew, do you have rooms available for this upcoming night? Since this meeting is tomorrow, I do not believe that I will be able to leave the city and come back in time.



"Yes, I have plenty of rooms available.  Here!"

*She tosses him a key*

"I think that this room will suit you, Abdiel.  You can pay for the food and the room tomorrow before the convocation if you wish."

*Abdiel sits down with his back to the wall at an empty table, facing Amity and another table with a female humanoid who was actually distinguishable from the others due to the covering of her soft flesh with thick white armour, sipping something from an elegant silver glass.  He notices another of those female humanoids who all look the same as Erila except for hair colour, this one's hair is black, as she approaches Amity and begins to speak to the friendly innkeeper.  Behind him, there is a bit of a ruckus, and he turns to see two feline humanoid females, who actually do look different from the rest because of catlike features, along with a male humanoid, embracing each other in a group of three.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]

* Even though the praise wasn’t intended for her Molpe continues to smile at it, she was to represent her people in the worlds afar and it didn’t matter if she was seen as the most beautiful or not. *

“Well, beautify is often in how you perceive others so its very individualized.  I’m seen as being very attractive, though, but I in my opinion I’m hardly the most beautiful and I believe my true sister, as well as many others, are superior beauties than me.”

* She had been on the verge of  jesting with Wei-Han about rather or not her lack of beauty was a dishonor when he interrupted her with the wonderful news of their closeness to the bathhouses.  Once again excited Molpe skipped, causing herself to bounced in a most eye-catching manner, along side of Wei-Han. *

“Yay!  I can’t wait!”

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han smiles cheerfully at Molpe's enthusiasm, or perhaps it is at her bouncing instead.*

"Don't mind the laborers who rive in this ward.  They are a friendry folk, mostry, but they are not very wearthy, and so they often rook dirty or bedraggred, which sometimes makes them seem mole unfriendry than they are, much as your beauty serves to amplify your gleat honour and kindness."

*Wei-Han leads Molpe into the gate to the Laborer's Ward, where she immediately understands what he was saying.  Dirt and squalour covers the people here, and even the earth beneath her is not immune to the tranformation, crying from the wounds of disfiguring holes in the path.  The buildings here look even less stable than the others, and the grimy people are quite creepy and disconcerting to one who was used to being pampered in clean lakes and ponds of Seelyne.  Nevertheless, there is still cheer in these environs: Laughing children play in the street, jumping from one hole in the ground to another, and tagging each other, then running to hide in a nearby path between buildings.  Elsewhere, a woman with a bucket of water on her head hums a merry (although pretty far off-key to Molpe's expert ears) tune as she walks along the street.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 8, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

[SBLOCK]*Abdiel will sit, enjoy his stew, and watch the other people in the inn.

Again, if anyone is looking for a place to sit, he will invite them to join him.

If no one joins him before he finishes his stew, he will strike up a conversation with the woman wearing the white armor.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]

* Molpe tries not to show her dislike of the place, she didn’t want to offend the good spirited people who seemed to call this scared land home, but the damage to the buildings, and the ground not to mention with the people being so soiled bothered her greatly and her skipping stopped as she scooted closer to Wei-Han. *

She spoke softly not wanting her voice to carry, “Wei-Hon, I… don’t like this place…  Why..?  Why is it like this?”

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods to himself*

"It is as I thought. In your rand, there are no cities like this...Ret me explain. In this prace, thele are some peopre who do not have enough money to enjoy evely ruxury, and not enough skirr to do much mole than simpre tasks for smarr coin...So they rive hele for now, whele the plice of riving is not as much, so they can make enough money to get by, and hope to save enough fol a better rife for their chirdren..."

*Wei-Han chooses a narrow path that leads between two of the buildings, which is even filthier, if possible, but at least not populated by all the grime-covered people.*

"My aporogies.  I have dishonoured myserf and you by blinging you hele.  I should nevel have chosen this path."

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe moved closer still as Wei-Han close a different path, yes it had less people but the people where the only ones that had brought any cheer to this dreary place.  She wanted to tell him that he hadn’t dishonored himself or her by taking this route, that Amaranthia had no such thing as money and she now understood why but she couldn’t manage any of it…  The building that had at once been trees seemed to cry out to her in unholy anguish and she could only manage her best not to cry… both in fright and in their shared pain. * 

“Just…  Just get me out of here… please?” She bumped into him repeatedly as she tried to speak for her large royal blue eyes where squeezed tightly shut.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods*

"Yes, that is why I chose this arreyway.  It is the fastest possible loute out of hele and to the Festive Ward.  I sometimes wish the Dorathi had not buirt the city this way, but I rearised that since many of the peopre here do work for the Festive or Dock Wards, it is the gleatest kindness the buirders could give them...some day, when I become the gleatest Ryuko master in arr of the Spheles, I hope to find some way to bling hope to these peopre...but that will not be for a rong, rong time, I'm aflaid..."

*As Wei-Han trails off, Molpe hears a thump behind her as in front of her she sees a hideous scaled-lizard-monster leap from the rooftop, landing on the ground with an agile grace and snarling with its razor-sharp teeth, its yellow eyes like slits, gazing at her hungrily as its scales glint with a crimson stain the colour of blood.  Even more odious, the creature carries a nasty-looking sword, of a craftmanship that ensures that this is no poor laborer from the ward.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]
* The peculiar sound causes Molpe to reflexively open her eyes even though she didn’t want to as the sight causes her gasp in alarm and to pull up short in surprise. *

“Friends of yours?” Molpe whispered unsteadily and unnecessary, she knew the answer to that and it worried her greatly, but she forced herself to speak loud enough in Eldish for the lizard thing to hear her, “Good, sir?  Could we pass by you unmolested please?”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +16 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thele's one behind us too; that was the thumping" Wei-Han whispers at your side without looking back, "They must have been trairing us on the looftops."

*Molpe turns her head a bit to check and sees that this is not quite correct.  Behind her lies not another scaly-lizard-creature but a much-more-reasonable-looking beautiful girl with vibrant violet hair and azure eyes that are lighter than Molpe's*

"Kryztan Varys Lyrzanz Crazan Arris?" the girl asks the creature over Molpe's head.

"Vrii, Graz Zaflyn Limnad Arzan Vaztrax Crazan Arris." the monstrous beast replies.

"Vrii, Zayz Grah Ji Van.  Razjan Amaranth Viiryz Ayzaz."  the girl replies, and then she speaks to you in Seelie, "Well well, I should have known.  You don't want me to have to hurt you, do you?  In that case, hand me over all your valuables, and you have my word that you will be unharmed."

"I don't know what she is saying to you," Wei-Han whispers, "But I don't think she rearises that I understood her other words, and I recognise her too.  She is the reader of the bandit gloup known as the Rosethornes.  She said that she is going to see if she can get you to give up your weapons and equipment so that it wirr be easier to kirr you."

"This is arr my faurt fol choosing this path!" Wei-Han whispers passionately, "I know that it is plobabry against your gentre nature, but we must fight.  I swear on my ancestors in the Unicorn Clan that I will plotect you with my last bleath.  And if things look bad, expect me to rush the Mojiin in a suicide grappre.  At that point, I just want you to run and don't rook back!"

*The violet-haired woman waits expectantly for a response.*

[OOC: Molpe's Diplomacy 7 + 16 - 10 (full-round) = 13]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

[SBLOCK]Zykovian wandered through the streets of Eldiz in a purposeful manner.  The ‘I’m going somewhere – stay out of my way’ type of walk with no real destination in sight.  Zykovian was to meet Eloquence at the Laughing Sail Inn . . . _’I wonder who he’ll be this evening’_ Zykovian thought, vowing to himself not to be surprised, regardless.  

*Finally the time to meet neared and Zykovian, having found no trouble in the streets (no one was drunk enough or crazy enough to challenge his stride – he really didn’t want a fight tonight, but he would have taken one had it come along), entered the inn, a frown on his face.  It melted in seconds once in the inn, a smile on his face for the wonderful Amity.  Zykovian spotted Eloquence and made his way to the table, a nod to a waitress or barmaid to head over as he made his way there.*



			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "Ah, Zykovian," he whispers, yet you are somehow able to hear him over the discordant din that filled the room, "The preponderance of Offworlders has brought quite a lucrative job for you, methinks.  Please, sit down."



*Zykovian bowed his head slightly at the Praetorian Eloquence and sat at the table, taking a position to view as much of the room as possible.  He shook his hair as he sat, allowing it to fall in front of his eyes a bit, hiding his eyes in his own special way.*

“Lucrative . . . ,”  Zykovian smile a different sort of smile as he adjusted the chair to his liking, “I like even the sound of that word, but with a word that sounds so good, there’s got to be some trouble . . . .” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Eloquence smiles*

"Insightful as always, Zyk.  I think that's what helps you solve so many more of these jobs than the other vigilantes.  Here's the lowdown: One of the Offworlders was carrying an extraordinarily-valuable jewel known as the 'Heart of Arris' or 'Crazan Arris' in the native tongue of the Mojiin.  Why the fool would bring something like that with him is beyond me, but apparently, he wants it back.  Badly.  And he wants the thief caught soon and brought to justice as well.  Problem is, we don't have much to work with.  The thief was good.  Very good.  But she left one telltale sign--and I say she because it was the petal of an Jalarys flower, which only grows on Amaranthia.  We don't have any leads beyond that, though I'd imagine that the Mojiin might know something about this gem, and there was one who walked into the front room after you came in to talk to me here in the back.  How do I know?  As usual, I have my sources.  Just remember to throw me my 10% commission if you do nab the perp."  

*With that, he shifts form from a male Praetorian to a voluptuous female Altanian and gives you a little kiss on the cheek, whispering*

"I'm rooting for you, ace!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe dislike for the flit of the Laborer's Ward is quickly forgotten as she leans in and whispers to Wei-Han, her large royal blue eyes wide in what could only be fear.  She considers both the words of the violet haired girl and those of Wei-Han.  They were remarkable similar, but unlike Wei-Han’s she had little reason to trust girl. *

“She says to hand over my valuables or she hurt me…  Why would she want my dress?”   she ask quietly of Wei-Han in Eldish before speaking loudly in Seelie to the girl,  “Milady, I have little of value besides my dress… Surely you wouldn’t leave my nude in such a filthy location?”

* Molpe smiled, but she hated herself for it as it was a false smile, she knew already that she wouldn’t listen to reason but if she could by some time while lure them into thinking that she was complying they might be able to avoid bloodshed. *

She whispered one more time while waving her hands in a calming manor at Wei-Han, “Trust me, for I trust you.  Try and follow my lead.”
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +16


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The girl sneers*

"Liar! I know full-well the value of what you have pressed up against your skin, and I know too that it would fetch you a pretty penny at the marketplace. What do I care for your nudity? You're a Nymph, if you still even call yourself one. You should love the feel of the cold, crisp air on your naked flesh. Now I ask you again. Give me your valuables now, and I won't hurt you. If you don't, then I *will* hurt you and take them anyway, and my friend here would be very glad to...well you should know better than I that there isn't a word in your language for what she would like to do to you...nothing more explicit than hurt...feel that you are too 'noble' for anything dirtier, you filthy bitch? Would you like me to explain it to you in Eldish? Hand it over!"

[OOC: Molpe's Diplomacy Natural 1 + 16 -10 = 7] 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

[SBLOCK]







			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "Insightful as always, Zyk . . . As usual, I have my sources.  Just remember to throw me my 10% commission if you do nab the perp.  I'm rooting for you, ace!"



“Let’s see if I’ve got this straight . . . 'Heart of Arris' or 'Crazan Arris' . . .  Mojiin . . . professional thief, most likely female . . . petal of an Jalarys flower . . . Amaranthia . . . 10% commission, plus a souvenir if I find a good one on my mission,"  Zykovian replied, storing the information in his memory for later access.  “What’s the bounty and who do I collect from, Eloquence?”



			
				Eloquence said:
			
		

> "I'm rooting for you, ace!"



Zykovian smiled as the kiss brushed against his cheek, he ran the back of his fingers against the side of Eloquence’s face.  “Now, don’t go breaking my heart by telling me you’re just rooting for me for the commission,” Zykovian half-pleaded, then winked.  He gazed out into the inn itself, looking for Amity . . . and the Mojiin.

_‘Man,’_ Zykovian thought, _‘I don’t even have a good grasp of Mojiin tongue just yet.  I should have listened when mother said that communication arts were vital with our worlds becoming smaller every day.’_

*Zykovian’s eyes steeled on the thoughts of his mother . . . the warmth was draining and it was time to work.  He shook himself and again focused on keeping his heart open.  Zykovian looked again for the Mojiin, Eloquence had spoken of.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]

* Molpe tries to ignore the worry that the girls words cause, it was hard to do as she had heard of the horrors she threatened, but at the same time she couldn’t help but think that a little fear would allow her to play her part better. *

“I’m very much a nymph, and I have no issues with my own nudity, I just have no desire to wallow in the filth.”  

Molpe’s slender shoulders slump as she seemly admits defeat and slowly she starts to undo her beloved dress, allowing all that would look upon her to see her but angled so that the lizard creature would have the most alluring of views in an effort to distract him, but she stops before she can get all the way done. *  

* She pulls upon the clasp for a few seconds, but finally with an apologetic smile she looks up at the young girl, “Well that’s not good…  It stuck,” she nods her head towards Wei-Han with a slight look of scorn, “He’s my servant but he’s not allowed to touch me, for obvious reasons, could you do me a favor and leave me with at least my dignity and help me unlatch this?”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +16 







[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]


> “What’s the bounty and who do I collect from, Eloquence?”



"Believe it or not, this 'Zaryl Barryn' is offering 10000 Dolathi credits for the safe return of the gem. How's that for a bounty?"


> “Now, don’t go breaking my heart by telling me you’re just rooting for me for the commission,”



'Elle' pouts prettily. "Oh come now, my dear Zyv. I thought you knew me better by now. She winks at you.



> *Zykovian looked again for the Mojiin, Eloquence had spoken of.*



Supposedly, the Mojiin is in the front-room with Amity, while Zyk and Eloquence are in the back-room corner. Considering that there is no way to see the front room from here, it is rather curious that Elle was able to notice the dragon-man's entry.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The girl smirks.*

"I see that you hope to lure me closer with your lies about the dress, although I'm not worried.  You would be in more danger with me at your side than I would from you, and I needed to come by to pick up your things anyway.  After all, I wouldn't want it to get lost in all that muck on the ground."

*Her blue eyes flash green and eenrgy flows into her simple staff, making it seem somehow more deadly.*

"This is for insurance, in case you turn traitorous, bitch.  There's no need for you to worry as long as you submit tamely, like a good little girl."

*This is the second time she's called Molpe that, and it proves that she is not completely fluent with Seelie, as the Seelie word for a female dog is not a derogatory term as it was in Eldish.  Then she advances forward cautiously towards the pair.*

[OOC: Diplomacy 16 + 16 - 10 = 22, Bluff 6 + 12 = 18.
Are you going to let her approach with the enhanced staff?]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

[sblock]Zykovian knew better than to question the source of Ell's information on the Mojiin.  Dolrathi were entitled to their secrets . . . it would be rude to ask, since they were sometime friends and partners even more.  Zyk stood and inclined his head to Eloquence . . .

"I'll get in touch once there's something to tell, usual way?" Zykovian half-asked, half-stated.  "Take care of yourself, I may be a while."

Zykovian made his way to the front of the inn, sweeping his hands over his cloak, making certain his weapons and gear were where he needed then to be, before entering the front area.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Elle waves as Zykovian heads back into the front room and blows him a kiss. Near the front of the room, he saw the Mojiin, sitting alone at a table right next to Amity and the beautiful Rowaini lass to whom the barkeep was speaking, and looking around at the other patrons, seeing if anyone wanted to sit with it as it ate some sort of odd stew that Amity must have whipped up for it special.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]

* Molpe doesn’t speak, afraid that her voice would betray her even more, and simply nodded her head submissively hopeful that the girl would stop talking and start advancing on them.  Molpe continued to watch for the right movement to unleash her spell as the girl boldly approached her. *

* Risking a sideways glance at Wei-Han, Molpe’s big royal blue eyes silently pleaded with him to grasp her plan without the need to blurt it out.  It would be much easier that way Molpe thought, as she started to whispery sing her spell, but as she glanced back at  the girl she was far father closer than she thought she was going to be and her mock fear turned to real fear. *









*OOC:*


 Ray of Enfeeblement on the girl.  Molpe is half out of her dress, but the shift is in place so you might want to look at her AC 







[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The violet-haired girl snarls when she hears Molpe's preparation and barks a quick "Zyrasht!" to the lizard, causing it to spring into action, but no one reacts faster than Wei-Han.*

"I have swoln to be your guide in this city, most honourable and radiant Molpe," Wei-Han whispers as he springs into action, "And if it takes my life to protect you, I will keep that plomise!" 

*With that, he rolls towards the blood-red lizard-creature and delivers a quick kick to a seemingly-uninteresting spot along the lizard's scales.  The lizard roars a hideous roar and rears back its head in pain, shuddering from the blow.  It doesn't look like it can take much more of that.*  

*"Lyvyrsh!" the girl screams at anguish seeing her companion's pain.  She snarls and twirls her staff into her left hand, shooting forth a terrible green ray at Molpe from her right.  The ray strikes Molpe across the face, seemingly aimed there by the girl on purpose, and burns with a horrible pain.*    

*The wounded lizard-thing pulls its weapon from its holster, but it is looking at Molpe.  It seems like the creature was really hoping to strike her this round--in fact it seems somewhat...hungry...but now Wei-Han is in the way, so it has to fight him.  It slashes at him with the sword and Wei-Han makes a quick motion to sidestep the blow, but it is not enough.  He takes a wide gash across the shoulder that begins to bleed deeply.*

[OOC: Molpe Bluff- 6 + 12 = 18 to hide her preparations,
Wei-Han's Attack- 7 + 9 = 16.  Hits!  Damage = 14.
Green Ray hits Molpe for 10 Damage
Lizard hits Wei-Han for 13 Damage][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe cried out in pain and though she wasn’t overly vein about her beauty, at least no more than any nymph, she couldn’t help but recoil in horror at the thought of the green stuff eating away at her face.  Her distraction was so complete that she didn’t remember Wei-Han’s words of running and she quickly forced herself to sing another spell song. 









*OOC:*


 Tasha’s hideous laughter on the girl 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The girl begins to giggle, clutching her staff to her chest and falling prone. In contrast to the harsh tone she took when addressing Molpe, her laughter seems innocent, kind, and carefree.*

*Wei-Han attempts a quick thrust to finish the lizard, but misjudges horribly and almost trips, catching himself at the last second. His second blow is not such a spectacular failure, but it still fails to penetrate the lizard's strange breastplate, perhaps due to Wei-Han's failing confidence after the last strike.*

*The Lizard laughs and steps back, shooting forth a blood-red sphere of energy at Wei-Han to finish the poor Martial Artist, but the ball only glances him, leaving Wei-Han nearly spent.*

[OOC: Save Against Tasha's 9 + 7 = 16, fails because of Spell Focus
Wei-Han's Attack Natural 1, followed by 13 + 7 = 0, Miss
Fumble Roll 17 + 6 = 23, not a Fumble
Second Attack 4 + 7 = 11, Miss
Lizard's Spells deals minimum damage, 2. Wei-Han is at 1 Hit Point]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Hearing the laughter of her opponent Molpe allowed herself a quick glance at Wei-Han and his progress against the lizard.  It didn’t look good and since she had bought herself some time she pointed her delicate hand, a single finger extended, at the lizard while she sing another song…  After a few notes a coruscating ray springs from her hand. *









*OOC:*


 Ray of enfeeblement +4 to attack 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe sings a tearful threnody, a thin ray of darkness shoots forth from her ruby lips and strikes the lizard creature, causing it to sag, its vigor drained by the song's power.*

*Seizing the opportunity, Wei-Han punches the creature in the temple for 5 damage, knocking it unconscious.  Unable to use his second attack, the Martial Artist heads back to Molpe's side and glances towards the laughing girl.*  

"She wirr be abre to attack again soon, I imagine?"

*Before Molpe could answer, the girl stopped laughing.  She would be able to act again soon, but at least Molpe had time for one last song or attack before then.*

[OOC: RoE Attack Roll 14 + 4 = 18.  Hit!  -5 penalty to Strength, not that this will stop it from spellcasting.
Wei-Han attack roll 17 + 7 = 24.  Hit for 5 damage.  The lizard is knocked out!
Violet's laughter ends, but not until her turn does]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]“Yeah real soon,” Molpe relied unnecessarily as she took a second to turn her damage face from Wei-Han’s view, “Hold her down!”

* Stepping forward to the girls side Molpe pulls out her hidden danger and beings to sing the same tearful melody as last time. 









*OOC:*


 Pulling the dagger as part of a movement action, moving up next to her (so if she gets up from a prone position she gives up an AoO, and cast Ray of enfeeblement +4 to attack (maybe bonuses from her being prone) 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe's aim is poor, and even though she is striking from directly adjacent to the violet-haired girl, Molpe's prone assailant manages to roll out of the way of the strike.*

*Obligingly to Molpe's wishes, Wei-Han grabs the prone girl and attempts to hold her down, but she manages to wriggle free from the Martial Artist's grip.*

*Looking back and forth between the two who are double-teaming her, the violet-haired girl knows that she can't risk being caught next round.  Her face contorts in sorrow as she shouts to the unconscious lizard-monster*

"Lyvyrsh, Ji Valys Anyrlz!"

*Then she snarls at Molpe and spits out.*

"You win this time, you disgusting bitch.  But don't think this is over.  I'll be back!  You can't keep what I desire from me!  No one can!"

*Then she steps back, glowing green for a moment, and vanishes.*

[OOC: RoE Attack 3 + 4 + 4 = 11.  Miss.
Wei-Han Grapple Touch Attack 18 + 9 = 27.  Hits.  
Opposed Grapple: Wei-Han 2 + 2 = 4, Violet 15 + 1 = 16.  Failed.] 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* As Molpe pushes her voluptuous self back into her dress she looks down cast at her perceived failure and deep in thought as she tries to make sense of the girls words.  Keeping her back turned towards Wei-Han she speaks. *

“I wish I had an idea of who she was, what she suspects I have, and while she keeps calling me that name.  Wei-Hon?  Would you check on the lizard creature?  Maybe we can gain some sort of information from it.”

* She didn’t really believe her own words regarding the lizard but she hoped it would give her enough time to pull out a small wooden wand and heal her damaged face before Wei-Han saw it and blamed himself, or worse yet, would no longer considered her worthy of his long winded flattery. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han senses Molpe's ulterior motive, and he tries to comfort her.*

"Thele is no shame in bearing the scars of battle," Wei-Han says, as he gently reaches up to stroke the blackened and burned remnants of the left side of her once-beautiful face, wincing as he clearly lied to preserve Molpe's honour, "The wound does nothing to mal your radiance. You are stirr beautiful, even now; it is the beauty inside of you that I wirr arways see, no matter what you rook rike on the outside."

*Then he obediently moves over to the lizard, and puts a finger to the side of its neck.*

*Meanwhile, Molpe quickly waves the wand across her face.  Once.  Twice.  Three times.  And finally all the pain was gone, and she could feel the glow of her beauty surging forth once more*

"She's not dead, onry unconscious, as I tlied to stlike onry to subdue. But it won't be safe to wait hele for her to awaken. Hele, I'll tie her up. You head out of the arrey the way we were going in case Arire, the reader of the Rosethornes--I think that's who she was--decides to come back for us. We need to get out of hele to the Festive Ward, whele the guard patlols should keep us safe."

[OOC: Healing 3+1, 2+1, 3+1 = 11.  Full HP, and wand down to 47 charges.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe tried to smile as Wei-Han consoled her, she would have rather him not have seen her hideously scared like this but now that he had and he had only offered her kindness and comfort she could feel a deep liking for him developing.  She had little doubt he would be a good protector and felt that he would be a wise friend. *

Realizing that Wei-Han was back to worrying about her Molpe shook her deep thoughts aside as she turned and smiled at him, “That makes sense but I’m not going to leave without my protector,”  she looked around at what she considered to be a twisted world of nightmares and depression but she continues as she tries to keep the embarrassment from showing on her refined features, “besides this place is frightening in itself and I had my eyes closed for more than part of it.”   

* Her mind set, Molpe moved to Wei-Han’s side and beings to heal his own wounds as he goes about the task of tying up the lizard creature. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's eyes widen when he sees that Molpe's face is back to being perfect.*

"Your beauty has proven itself more potent than the power of Arire's ferr magic!" Wei-Han exclaims. "Or pelhaps it was the srender oak blanch that you purred out." he adds more realistically.

*When Molpe refuses to leave, he frowns slightly, seemingly upset from the dishonour that she was going to keep herself in danger for his sake, but he quickly smiles again.*

"Wolly not, most honourable and radiant Molpe, I will guide you out of here, that I will."

*As Molpe strokes his wounds gently twice with her oak wand, which had been gifted to her by a hamadryad friend from her favourite tree, he nods as if to indicate that now he was satisfied as to how her wounds had earlier vanished, and he ties up the lizard-thing.*

*Reaching out to tentatively take Molpe's hand again, Wei-Han leads her through several alleyways until the two reemerge on the dirty, pockmarked streets, with a silvery gate straight ahead.*

"Thele's the gate to the Festive Ward, that it is. Now that we are safe, I want you to go thele and wait among the clowd, where they will certainry never stlike at you, while I search for the applopliate autholities to tell them that we have tied up a Rosethrone bandit back thele, which could take a rittle while, consideling how sparse the patlols are hele. I would terr the Festive Ward guards, but they do not have the autholity to act hele without a wallant, and waiting for that would take rong enough for Arire to come free her, and we can't lisk another attack like that on you. Prease, be safe and wait for me? I swear I will return to you by my Unicorn Clan ancestors." 

[OOC: Heal 8+1 8+1, double maximum! Full HP for Wei-Han]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* As Wei-Han once again grew cautious around her, Molpe gave a soothing smile as she willing placed her hand in his.  She couldn’t help but wonder why he because she carefully cautious around her, and though she was happy to have a distraction she realized it wasn’t the time nor the place to talk about it. *

* As they reached the Festive Ward, leaving the dark confines of the Laborers’ Ward behind,  Molpe quickly became more liker her normal self.  She might have someone trying to kill her but, for now, the city was far was more interesting as she was still trying to grasp its uniqueness. *

Molpe smiled, and nodded in understanding, at Wei-Han’s concern, “Yes, yes I will wait for you right here,”  she paused long enough to slyly sneak in and give Wei-Han a chaste kiss on the cheek, “and thanks, Wei-Hon, I don’t know what I would have done without you.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han blushes shyly at Molpe's kiss and her praise.*

"You give me fal too much plaise and yourserf too rittre. I would be dead right now were it not fol youl quick-thinking Raughter song." he says, conveniently failing to mention the fact that without her, he wouldn't have been in a fight in the first place.

"Spil-u-rits wirring, I wirr return with the speed of the Four Winds."

*And he heads off to notify the guards, leaving Molpe alone in the Festive Ward* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe smiles and waves at him as she watches him walks off but soon he had gone around the bend and she was alone and left to her providing her own entertainment.  Usually it wasn’t an issue for a naiad to entertain herself, but this was a city and not a body of water and Molpe looked around at the various building for a bit but this proved to be boring so she turned to the people. * 

* not much for standing Molpe looked for a place to sit down, preferable someplace that would dirty her dress, and with a triumphant grin, she remembered the new musical instrument that she had discovered on her journey, and she quickly pulled out the lyre. *

* Plucking the strings experimentally while softly signing the various musical notes of the key, all in the effort to help tune the lyre and to train her hands to pluck the strings with perfect precession each time. * 

* Finally satiated with the lyre’s tuning, Molpe closed her eyes as she starting to sing a wordless song while strumming the lyre in an accompany tune to her voice.  With the eddy and flow of her feelings her dress slowly began to change colors from light blues to dark blues and enough colors in between to make more than once person believe that it was a pull of shimmering water she was wearing. *









*OOC:*


 If you want to track such things it’s a +7 for playing the lyre (its mastercrafted) and a +10 for the singing. 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe (Who Else at this Hour?):
[SBLOCK]
*Even though her experiences in the Labourer's Ward were harrowing, the unchecked emotions that they provoked work wonders for Molpe's music, filling it with a verisimilitude that strikes every passerby with poignant feelings, causing some to burst into tears on the spot, only to wipe them away with a newfound smile, catharsis having taken effect and leaving them feeling a little better inside.  Since Molpe is on the edge of the Labourer's Ward, her clear strong voice echoes into its recesses as well, and very slowly and cautiously, the dirty people beyond the silvery gate begin to crack open their shattered windows or walk out of the alleyways, drawing closer to listen to Molpe's song, which had struck a deeper chord for them than even it did for the Festive Ward inhabitants, borne as it was from Molpe's feelings on travelling through their home.  Some of the Labourer's Ward inhabitants are bold enough to cross over into the Festive Ward to hear her play, and they listen in mute awe, all except one that is.  As a particularly plaintive note ulutates through Molpe's lips, a filthy little girl, who might have been quite cute if not for the layers of grime that covered her and the fact that she was a bit malnourished, comes over to her and hugs Molpe's leg, which is all the girl can reach as the Limnad sits on the gilded bench.*

"Its OK, pretty flower lady," the little girl says in Eldish, trying to comfort the sorrow that she can instinctively feel from Molpe's wordless song, "Mommy says that when you're sad, you should just think about tomorrow.  Because some day, everything will be happy, you'll see!"

[OOC: Perform Check 19 + 10 (using the higher ranks) + 2 (masterwork lyre) = 31.  Wow!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

[SBLOCK]
_“This looks good!”_ Melody says, inconspicuously pointing to a table where one patron has been served a tasty-looking meal just a moment ago.

_“Noble art, yes indeed. I'm not sure, if everyone will see it like this,”_ Melody replies then, smirking. _“But what do they know.”_

_“I hope to find a decent enough crew to go with. I need to go out and see something of the world.”_ Melody chuckles silently. _“Yes, I guess this is my father's blood showing through.”_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

[SBLOCK]*Zykovian entered the front room, scanning the length and breadth of it with his eyes.  He had been a ‘bounty hunter’ for several weeks this most recent time and might have made a few enemies . . . though most were either in jail or in the afterlife.*

*Catching Amity’s eye, Zykovian motioned his head toward the Mojiin and headed that way.  Adjusting his six-plus foot frame, Zykovian smoothed his dark blue cloak and stood before the table with the Mojiin.  Inclining his head slightly toward the Mojiin, he began . . . *

“Excuse me, Mojiin, I deeply apologize for interrupting your meal,” Zykovian said in Eldiz, looking at the stew.  “Do you speak, Eldiz?  And if so, do you have a few moments for someone who wishes to learn more of your culture and people.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Shocked at the little girl’s action Molpe finds herself unable to speak so she can only nod her head and smile dumbly while she sets her lyre carefully aside.  As she recovers from her surprise, her smile returns to its usual personal and inviting self, Molpe extends her arms her arms to the child. *

“Did you have a name little one and would you like to join me?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The most recent patron to have been served is the silver-blue Mojiin sitting alone at the table nearest Amity now, looking around to see if anyone else wants to sit with it and drinking a hearty, delicious-smelling stew.  Of course, from what Melody remembers, anything whipper up by Amity tended to be quite tasty, and the consummate chef did not disappoint tonight, quickly whipping up another batch, while continuing to chat.*

"Perhaps some other races do not see the Dolathis' most respected art as noble, but they are not the ones who experience the freedom of shifting and changing their minds and bodies at a moment's notice, yes?"

"I'm sure there are more than enough people here to make a fine crew!  In fact, my friend Abdiel to whom I was just speaking is a Mojiin Preserver!  You don't see many of those here in Eldiz, and it just goes to show how strong is the convocation's appeal, I guess.  Whoever organised it is very canny."

*Meanwhile, the small-time Altanian would-be-bounty-hunter Zykovian T'Erilan walks out of the back room, smooths his dark blue cloak and stands before the table with the Mojiin.  Inclining his head slightly toward the Mojiin, he begins to speak*

“Excuse me, Mojiin, I deeply apologize for interrupting your meal,” Zykovian says in Eldish, looking at the stew. “Do you speak, Eldish? And if so, do you have a few moments for someone who wishes to learn more of your culture and people.” 

[OOC: Recognising Zykovian--Knowledge (local - Kanath) Natural 20 + 4 = 24!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]

[OOC: The Mojiin is Eonthar's character Abdiel.  I will post your message in an SBLOCK to Eonthar, and from now on, when discussing, you can write "Abdiel and Rystil" above your SBLOCK, and he will write "Zykovian and Rystil"]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*A blue-haired man, whose masculinity and his azure cloak are really the only thing that keeps him from looking different from Amity's original non-Abdiel-coloured form, walks out of the back room, smooths his dark blue cloak and stands before Abdiel's table. Inclining his head slightly toward Abdiel, he begins to speak*

“Excuse me, Mojiin, I deeply apologize for interrupting your meal,” the man says in Eldish, looking at the stew. “Do you speak, Eldish? And if so, do you have a few moments for someone who wishes to learn more of your culture and people.” 

[OOC: The man is Keia's character Zykovian.  Thus, from now on, you can put "Zykovian and Rystil" above your SBLOCK and Keia will put up "Abdiel and Rystil"]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]

[OOC: Oh, and I forgot to mention--since Keia and Eonthar are the two people chatting now, if Melody wishes to continue to eavesdrop, you can do so by reading the SBLOCKs that the two of them post labelled "Zykovian and Rystil" or "Abdiel and Rystil"  Alternatively, you can sit down with them and join the conversation, and I'll point out to them that they should check your post in the OOC (since they might be skipping to me right now)]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"My name is Esperanza, pretty lady.  It means 'Hope' in Rowaini.  What's yours?"

*As Molpe's smile returns*

"Did my hug make you feel all better?  My mommy says that hugs and kisses can make the bad hurt go away, and sometimes they do, but sometimes there's a really bad hurt that won't go away, even if you have hugs and kisses and even happy songs."

*To Molpe's offer*

"I like you!  You're nice like my mommy, but mommy says that I'm not asposed to get the pretty people dirty.  Maybe I shouldn't of touched you, but you looked like you needed a hug, like the doggies that are alone on the street and crying for love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe couldn’t help but smile at the little girl’s constant positiveness, then again Molpe often found herself smiling at the unintentionally charm of young ones, so why should Esperanza be in different? *

“My name is Molpe, but wow, its not nearly as a pretty name as Esperanza is, now is it?  But you needed worry about your dirt, my young child.”  

* Molpe didn’t really allow Esperanza to object again, as she reached down and plucked the young child from the ground and ran her fingers over her sides looking for ticklish spots, while at the same time she song silently under her breath. *









*OOC:*


 Cast hygiene upon Esperanza 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"My mommy always says my name is pretty like me," Esperanza replies, "But when I look in the muddy puddles, I can see that I'm not pretty like the pretty people. I think maybe mommy's eyes are hurt or something."

*Esperanza is surprised when Molpe lifts her into her lap, but she still giggles when the agile Naiad gently works her ticklish spots.*

*As Molpe finishes her spell, the dirt and contamination of the Labourer's Ward melts off of the little girl, leaving a radiantly beautiful child, if somewhat hollow-cheeked and thin from lack of hearty meals, whose beauty would not be out of place among the nymphs of Amaranthia.*

"What happened?" Esperanza asks after the spell, "I feel all funny now, and not tickly funny but differenty funny." 

*Some of the onlooking Labourer's Ward folk gasp in awe when they see the effects of Molpe's magic on the little girl.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe doesn’t offer a real answer to Esperanza’s question besides a charming smile; instead she reached over and digs around in her backpack.  After a short time she pulls out an object that’s wrapped in a fairly old but soft piece of clothe that was probably valuable it itself at one point in time.  The cloth was now nothing more than protection for the object inside and as Molpe pulled it away a small steel mirror appeared. *

Molpe couldn’t hide the happiness from her voice as she spoke and handed the mirror to the young child, “I don’t know what happened Esperanza.  Why don’t you tell me what happened?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza looks into the mirror glumly, thinking that she knows what to expect and that her new friend is trying to give her a subtle reminder that the little girl is still ugly, but when she looks into the mirror she gasps, and laughs in delight, throwing her arms around the Limnad and hugging her tightly.*

"I'm pretty now!  I'm really truly pretty!"

*Then she turns serious as her perhaps-6-year-old mind tries to puzzle it out.*

"Hmm...I think that when you tickled me, you rubbed your prettiness on me like when I fall in the mud puddle and it covers my face all up and makes me get the sniffles, except this time its a happy thing instead of a sad thing because you're a really nice lady and not a mean mud puddle!  Can you come tickle my friends?  And my mommy?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe cuddles the little girl, giving her a hug, out of the joy at seeing her so happy but Molpe doesn’t interrupt her as she tries to figure out how it happened but finally Esperanza stops to take a breath. * 

“I was just a simple enchantment but you only have to tickle little girls when you cast it.  Everyone else you simply have to touch.” Molpe can’t help but be drawn into the girl’s infectious smile and she quickly finds nodding hoping to please her once more, “Yes of course I can “tickle” your mother and friends, Esperanza, but you need to point your mother out to me.”

* Molpe looks up at the crowed for the first time in a long time in an effort to find both Esperanza’s mother but also to silent count heads…  Her powers were finite but she hoped to save the young girl from disappointment for as long as she could. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza's eyes widen in excitement.*

"You know magic?  Are you a Witch?  Mommy told me a story about a good Witch with a fairy wand who comes and gives the poor girl a pretty dress and a carriage and then she marries the prince!"

*Molpe finishes her count.  There are 19 people from the Labourer's Ward that approached to watch her performance, not many compared to the vast numbers in the Ward, but quite a lot considering how timid they were to approach the silvery gate.  There is no one who Molpe thinks could be Esperanza's mother, at least not from this distance.*

*At Molpe's offer, Esperanza squeals in delight and hugs her again.*

"Oh thank you!  Thank you!  You're the nicest lady in the whole wide world!  Well, except my mommy."

[OOC: Spot Untrained 11 + 2 - 2 = 11] 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

[SBLOCK]_“A friend of yours, yes? Then I'll just head over to his table and see what he's up to. If he came here for the very same reasons, maybe we can join up together. It's surely better than to ask a complete stranger.”_[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel & Zykovian:

[SBLOCK]A young Rowaini woman, who is standing at the bar, turns her head a few times in the direction of the table, Abdiel is sitting at, while chatting with the Altanian barkeeper. Her beautiful figure is dressed in a form-flattering dress of dark-green cloth, a long skirt and a short top, fully revealing her midriff and greatly enhancing her attractive appearance, with only a single necklace worn around the delicate neck to accentuate her look. The waist-long black hair is flowing down her back and the green eyes looking over the two patrons at the table curiously. Eventually, she turns her slender body around and heads towards it.

_“Greetings, travelers!”_ she says in a melodic voice. _“You must be Abdiel,”_ her eyes lingering on the powerful shape of the Mojin for a moment, before turning towards the equally impressive Altanian, _“and you can only be Zykovian, the bounty hunter.”_ A knowing smile playing around her lips for a moment, she immediately continues. _“You also came here because of the convocation? Of course, you did! Would you mind, if I joined you for a glass or two?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Frowning to herself, there was far more people to clean than she could possible do via magic means, Molpe tries to keep up with the young girl’s questions. *

“Yes, I know magic, but no I’m not really a witch…  My magic comes from within but it requires song for me to invoke it.  Though that sounds like a wonderful story, honey.”

* Enthusiastic returning the hug, Molpe can’t help but wish she could do more for the girl and the “Witch” story didn’t help matters.  Molpe realized that she couldn’t do that, that it was very likely she would never be able to make a profound impact upon the girl’s life, it was simply a story to convey hope but in that oppressive ward hope was all they had…  Molpe was glad to be hugging Esperanza, and she clutched her even tighter, as it hid her face and the fact that her emotions where on the verge of realizing without her say…  She tried not to cry, it was hard to do, but some how she managed for now and finally the hug was ended. *

“Your quite welcome, honey, and mommies are always the nicest of all so that’s a very favorable comparison you honor me with,” Even in all the seriousness Molpe cannot help but giggle as she admits to herself she sounded like Wei-Hon, “but I don’t see your mommy.  Is your mommy around, little one?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza's eye widen in wonder when she hears Melody's explanation*

"Can you teach me to sing like you?  I want to help my mommy be pretty again!  And my friends too!"

*When Molpe asks about Esperanza's mother, she shakes her head*

"Mommy's not here right now.  She told me to play while she goes to work.  I don't like that she works so much when she's sick.  I wish she could stay home and play with me too, or rest until she gets all better, but even hugs and kisses don't make her feel all better again."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well it takes years of dedicated study to learn to evoke a spell through song but we’ll have to wait and see,” replies Molpe as honest as she can before she frowns slightly, “I’m sorry your mother gets sick so much but she sounds like a very strong and loving woman.  I’m sure she’ll recover in time.  What sort of job does mom have?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza thinks for a moment and then shrugs*

"I dunno.  Mommy just works all day, and sometimes at night too, although she always comes home to make me dinner.  Mommy says that work is something little girls don't have to worry about.  Where can I learn to be a pretty singing-lady like you?  I want to sing, and dance too.  Mommy said when she was little she used to dance too, but she can't dance anymore on account of her leg."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“When your mother says you can and not before,” Molpe replies softly and smiles as she dodges the repeated question but it fades away as she hears more about Esperanza’s mom, “Oh?  What’s wrong with mommy’s leg?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I dunno.  Mommy's always walked funny with her leg dragging behind like it was tired and didn't want to go to work with her, not like any of the other people.  Mommy says that if I'm a good girl and try real hard, I could be a dancer like she was when she was little, and maybe some day we could dance together, but I don't think she can on account of her draggity tired leg that doesn't like to be all bendy like a dancer."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, that’s possible, little one, you just won’t know till then though.”  

* Molpe had replied sort of distracted, her thoughts where one of worry, Wei-Han seemed like he had been gone for a very long time, and of uneasiness.  Molpe wasn’t sure what to do with Esperanza, the girl needed to run around and play but Molpe knew that leaving the area would just give Wei-Han fits when he returned.  Finally an idea sprang forth and Molpe felt foolish for not thinking of it sooner.  *

“Hey!  Esperanza?  How about I teach you to play the lyre and we can sing for awhile?” 

* Molpe held Esperanza tightly, afraid she would fall off her lap, as she reached for the lyre already having an idea that the young girl would like that idea. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm" Esperanza thinks for a split second and then grins, "OK!"

*Molpe feels somewhat dubious about attempting to teach the lyre when she doesn't actually know how to play it herself, exactly, relying entirely on her inner emotions to guide her hands, but she makes do.*

*As the Limnad continues playing, some people impressed her skill drop a few Dolathi Shiftcoins at her feet.  As little as Molpe knows of money, she remembers hearing advice from the Rowaini captain that in Eldiz, everything is so expensive that even the paper credits aren't worth much, and the shiftcoins even less.*

"Wow, you're good at music!" Esperanza says, awed by your playing, "Some day, do you think I be as good at music as you and a dancer like mommy too?"

[OOC: You gain 13 Dolathi Shiftcoins (which are worth less than a copper piece each).  Fairly worthless, but at least its something]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 8, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* It took a moment for Molpe to figure out that the coins were for her, or she corrected herself, Esperanza.  Having never seen a need for currency, Molpe still didn’t see much of them and she surely didn’t need them, Molpe gave no thought of taking them. *

“Maybe!”  Molpe exclaimed in enjoyment, “only time will tell but you’ll need to practice and be a dedicated young girl to do so!  Would like you to play some more?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza nods eagerly*

"Sure, This is fun, Miss Molpe!  You're a fun friend to play with, even though you're all grown up."

*Molpe reflects on her worry about Wei-Han, but then she realises that his delay made sense.  Even if he had found the guards immediately, the two of them had been walking through those dreadful 'arreys' for quite some time as Molpe squinched her eyes shut, so it would take this long just to bring the guards to the lizard-beast and then walk back to the Festive Ward.*

*As if thinking the sedulous Martial Artist's name in her thoughts was a summons, she saw Wei-Han approaching her at a rapid walk, significantly faster than most people could muster, seeming nervously driven by his concern to return to Molpe's side as soon as possible and yet prudent enough not to draw attention to himself by running.*

*The Larakese man immediately notices the large crowd around Molpe's music, and he seems to nod at this as if to say that drawing everyone's attention was quite possibly the best way to avoid being attacked by outlaws on the streets.  Then, as he politely pushes his way through the crowd towards Molpe, he notices Esperanza on her lap, and his eyes shift quizzically.  But then he is at her side again.*

"Plaise the Spil-u-rits, I am oveljoyed that you are indeed unharmed.  I kept terring myserf that thele should be no danger hele, but I couldn't shake the suspicion that something awfur would happen whire I was away.  It seems rike you've made a new fliend?  Cale to inloduce me to this fine young rady?"

*Esperanza giggles*

"He talks funny Miss Molpe!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Now, now, Esperanza…  I’m sure your mother has raised you better than that,” scolded Molpe, but her voice lacked the punch of a true reprimand and her smile at Wei-Han showed she wasn’t truly angry at all, “little one, why don’t you practice your lyre playing a little bit more while I talk to Wei-Hon.”

* Sliding out from underneath the young girl, leaving her and the lyre behind, Molpe smile hinted at worry as she took a few steps away from the young girl. *

“I’m glad and relieved to see you too Wei-Hon, how did it go with the guards?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza puts on her most innocent expression.*

"I'm sorry Miss Molpe.  I didn't mean to make you dispointed.  I was just saying what I thought cuz mommy always says to tell the truth."

*As Molpe asks her question to Wei-Han, the Martial Artist frowns slightly and speaks softly to ensure that his words will not carry to the seated girl.*

"They were quite preased that we had captured one of the notolious Rosethornes, that they were, but they told me that thele has been an unusual surge in Rosethorne activity recentry, incruding reports of the bandits masquerading as guards or state-oldained bounty hunters and talgetting newcomer Offwollders, who they figule wirr have rots of exotic goods, in an attempt to convince victims to surrender theil weapons, making it easier to simpry kill them without a fight.  It should not be a plobrem as rong as we keep our wits about us and make sure to check first befole tlusting any guards who terr us to sullender, that is if you didn't scale Arire off back thele in the arrey with youl most excerrent magic, which is celtainry possibre, that it is."

*Molpe doesn't see anything strange, but suddenly Wei-Han turns around abruptly at the end of his speech, and you shift your gaze to where he was looking to see Esperanza standing behind you with the lyre.*

"Uh, hi," the little girl waves, "This is too hard without your help Miss Molpe.  My fingers get all stuck on the strings without making pretty sounds.  By the way, who's 'Arire' and why is he killing people?  I'm not sure what it is, but Mommy says that killing people is really really mean!  Is he a bad man?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe frowned, but not in anger towards Esperanza, she was mad at herself.  There had been no reason to expose the child to such news, it could put her in danger.  Though as she bent down and lifted the little girl up, resting her upon her hip like a mother would, she had to admit that if someone was masquerading as city guards than she had a right to know also. *

“Yes, little one, Arire is a very bad mean person, but he is a she, and she’s killing others out of greed and not much else.  Now be quite for a few, Miss Molpe and Wei-Han need to talk about adult things,”  Molpe smiles apologetically to Wei-Han, “well, I’ll have to be sure to follow your advice in that regard.  Did the lizard creature offer any interesting information?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza nods*

"Yes ma'am."

*Wei-Han shakes his head good-naturedly at the child's antics, then ponders.*

"They don't ret chirdren wander about rike this in the Festive Ward, that they don't, but she is fal too crean to be from the Labourer's Ward, so I can only assume that your most glacious generosity is involved hele."

"As for the rizard, I only wish that it did have answels, but it was still out cord from the beating we gave it..."

*Esperanza seems excited at this, and she makes a high-pitched sound as she strains to suppress her enthusiasm and succeeds, showing her newfound friend that she can refrain from speaking when she is told.*

"But they said that we would be arrowed to attend the cleature's tlial in two days if we wished.  The odd thing is that I couldn't herp but be suspicious that the vely guards to which I spoke might be bandits in disguise who wanted to rescue theil comlade, even though they were the ones who walned me of bandits disguised as guards, but they seemed to be the rear thing, that they did."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe frowned in confusion and would have rubbed her forehead at the news if she hadn’t been holding Esperanza.  It didn’t make sense to her, then again she thought to herself, most of this place didn’t make any sense to her so why should this? *

“So let me get this straight; there’s a group called the Rosethornes that is ambushing outsiders, and it was pure chance that we were among them, but their also masquerading as the city guards and we may have lost are only connection to Arire, the Rosethornes leader.”

* Molpe sighs for a second as she looks towards Esperanza offering a large grin in an effort to keep the little girl from misbehaving to badly. *

“Wei-Han, how does this world handle its trials?  I know back home that as witness we would have been called to testify to what we shall...”[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian and Rystil:
[SBLOCK]

* A confused look appears on Abdiel's phase. He states something in Seelie. *
[SBLOCK]"I am sorry, I do not understand you. By any chance do you speak Seelie?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods.*

"You have it light, though I would guess that armost arr the city guards would be regitimate, with only a few that are actuarry outraws, though with Arire's vendetta, I think that we can expect a mole-than-usuar chance to encountel these few false guards, that we can."

"As fol justice, foltunatery fol us, arthough pelhaps unfoltunatery for the citisens of the Labourer's Ward, the guards there are not vely stlict about the exact ploceedings of the raw.  My testimony and the Rosethorne emblem on the cleature's weapon were enough to convince them of its guirt."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Rystil, Zykovian & Melody:

[SBLOCK]
"Please, both of you, have a seat." Abdiel's deep voice intones in Seelie. He continues, talking to the newcomer, "I am Abdiel, are you a friend of Amity's? May I inquire as to what your name may be?"

Abdiel is a tall muscular humanoid creature with wide shoulders and a broad chest. His skin is covered in silver scales that have a slight blue tinge that gleam like liquid silver. His reptilian head, shaped like a dragon's with an elongated snout with a smooth shiny plate over the nose, rests atop his snaky neck. Between two small, smooth, shiny horns that taper back, a frill rises in the center of his head and runs down his back to the tip of his tail. He has completely black eyes. Abdiel wears blue robes covering a breastplate that is made of treated Gyrthra tree leaves, his robes are crossed by a pair of thick belts on which hangs a number of belt pouches. He wears no further ornamentation.

Once they are seated, Abdiel continues. "What do you know of this convocation? I only know that it concerns some type of Spelljamming expedition. That and that it will be held in the 'Grand Ampitheatre' in the 'Ducal Ward.' Where ever, or what ever, that may be. As you may have guessed I am new to this city ... actually I am pretty new to cities in general. My people do not have them."

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, it just seems like its all a dead end to me,”  Molpe signed not sure what else to do but she quickly turns her attention her to Esperanza, giving the young girl a beaming smile as she reaches with her free hand and pokes her in the nose, “Okay!  I poked your nosey you can now talk, little one!  What was it you wanted to say a few minutes ago?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza giggles when Molpe pokes her 'nosey' and bubbles enthusiastically.*

"You fight the bad guys too?  And beat them up to save the children from their mean old plans to be mean to people?  You're so awesome!  You do _everything_ from the stories, and I thought they were just make-believe!  You're my hero Miss Molpe!"

"A dead end," Wei-Han ponders, "Or perhaps simpry a beauteous new beginning, with you praying the part of the radiant Dawn Goddess Amatherasu.  Thele is still no reason why you cannot simpry ignore the dishonourable acts of the Rosethornes and have a good time on youl filst visit to Erdiz.  After all, just think of it as a way to dishonour that nasty Arire, that you can not onry defeat her when she comes against you, but arso continue on your happy joulney as if nothing happened, as if her attack was simpry insignificant."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe manages to continue to smile as she blushes from the praise but Wei-Han interrupts and changes the subject back to the business at hand before Molpe can tell the young one the truth of what happened, Molpe wasn’t a hero, plain in simple. *

* Molpe frowned at Wei-Han’s suggestion, she didn’t want to abandon all hope in regards to Arire, she could harm, maim, or kill another innocent but she realized that even with Wei-Han’s help she probably wasn’t the right one person for that task.  *

“Well you do speak the truth Wei-Han…  I desperately crave the cool lake waters of home and though the city lacks a lake these bath houses did sound fun.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods*

"Yes.  To do othelwise, except at your command, but be suplemely dishonourabre.  I sharr take you thele right away if you desile.  Sharr the rittre one come arong as well?  She's vely cute; what's her name?"

"Hiya Mr-Molpe's-Boyfriend!  My name's Esperanza!" the little girl takes mention of her name as a cue to speak, "Are you her Witch-Knight?  In the stories, a Witch-Knight is a handsome knight who protects the beautiful good witch from the big scary fire-breathing dragons, and he always talks of 'honour' and 'glory' and the 'honour of his lady.'  They're almost as brave as Knight-Arrants.  Those are the bravest ones of all.  Mommy says that my daddy was a Knight-Arrant, but I dunno because he never comes to visit me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe, not yet wanting to be the voice of reason, they didn’t have Esperanza’s mother’s permission so it simply wouldn’t be right to take the child, looked amused as she watched Esperanza toss wave after wave of questions at Wei-Han.  Molpe offered no reprieve, instead she looked on curious to see how he would reply. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han looks somewhat uncomfortable, squirming a bit under Esparanza's constant barrage of questions, until he can finally get a word in edgewise.*

"Errm, no deal chird, I am no Knight.  I am Wei-Han, initiate of the ancient alt of Ryuko.  And we have not fought any file-bleathing dlagons, onry some mean climinars, arthough I have no doubt that Molpe's radiant beauty could charm even the heart of a four Zalan-Lung untir it rost the wirr to lesist her, and then she would defeat it without my humbre aid, that she would."

"What kind of art is Ryuko?  Is it like finger-painting?  Because I do that sometimes in the mud.  Does that mean I can fight dragons?"

"Errm, no chird.  Ryuko is a vely selious alt, invorving tlaining of the body and the mind together as one to act in halmony and self-defense."

"That sounds fun!  I'd like to learn how to do that, but I don't think I'll have enough time cuz I'll be practising really really hard on learning to sing magic songs so I can be just like my hero, Miss Molpe!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe found herself stifle her own laughter many a times as the two talked but in the end it was she who blushed once again and she couldn’t help but think how unfair that was! *

“Esperanza, I’m not much of a hero but your belief in me truly honors me,” she gives Wei-Han a sideways glance that hinted that she wanted his approval also, “Now, little one, you said your mother was at work eailier but you didn’t say when she would be home.  Now do you know when she will be home?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza pauses to think.*

"Well, she always works so much that I never know exactly when she'll get home, but she always comes home to make me some dinner, even if she has to go away again to work right away and doesn't have enough time to eat any food herself.  So maybe she'll be home soon because its almost dinner time.  Why, do you want to meet my mommy?  Cuz I think it would make her happy to see that I have such a pretty and brave new friend and you both like music, so you can be friends with mommy too!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well I think that would be the wisest course of action as it wouldn’t be right for me to take you to the bathhouses, or any where for that matter, without her permission,” replied Mope as she lowered Esperanza to the ground, “Oh! Don’t forget your coins!  I’m sure mommy would be glad to have them.”

As she watched the little girl run off Molpe stole a look at Wei-Han and spoke softly, “You don’t mind do you?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza smiles when she hears that she would get to show off her new hero to her mother, but she shakes her head at the offer of coin.*

"No," she says, "These coins aren't mine.  They were for you for your beautiful singing.  My mommy always told me that no matter how much we need it, I should never ever take something that doesn't belong to me.  That's stealing."

"To be honest," Wei-Han whispered, "I would plefer not to leturn to the Labourer's Ward, as I wish to keep your kind and perfect heart from the dangel thele, whele you would be more vurnerabre to leplisal flom Arire and the Rosethornes, but you are the noble rady and I am nothing mole than youl humbre servant and your guide, that I am.  I know how much hurt you felt flom that prace, so if you want to go thele despite that, it must be impoltant to you, and I lespect youl decision."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel
[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> *in Seelie. *
> [SBLOCK]"I am sorry, I do not understand you. By any chance do you speak Seelie?"[/SBLOCK]



*Zykovian smiled a thin smile, pleased that he would not need to get an interpreter for his conversation with the Mojiin.*
“Of course, Mojiin.  I  asked that you excuse me, Mojiin, I deeply apologize for interrupting your meal,” Zykovian said again in Seelie, looking at the stew.  “Do you have a few moments for someone who wishes to learn more of your culture and people.”[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel & Melody
[Sblock]*Just as he was finishing his question to the Mojiin . . . *



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Greetings, travelers!”_ she says in a melodic voice. _“You must be Abdiel,”_ her eyes lingering on the powerful shape of the Mojin for a moment, before turning towards the equally impressive Altanian, _“and you can only be Zykovian, the bounty hunter.”_ A knowing smile playing around her lips for a moment, she immediately continues. _“You also came here because of the convocation? Of course, you did! Would you mind, if I joined you for a glass or two?”_




“I am favored to meet you, milady.  I am indeed the very same person you thought I was,”  Zykovian replied in Seelie, unless the Rowaini spoke in Eldiz, in which he would greet her in Eldiz.  Zykovian allowed the Mojiin to invite them to sit at his table.  If the Rowaini did not speak Seelie, Zykovian translated for the pair.  

*Zykovian is a striking, imposing figure at over six feet tall.  Dressed in dark shades of blue and red, a strange blue steel bow is slung over his shoulder and the glint of shiny metal can be glimpsed beneath a dark blue cloak.  Long, blue/black hair curled to his shoulders and piercing sky blue eyes viewed his surroundings from beneath the hair that fell loosely around his face.*

“I am actually not here for the convocation . . . though I am curious about such a thing,”  Zykovian mentioned.  “I was interested in speaking to Abdiel here about his culture, particularly a jewel known as the 'Crazan Arris' or the Heart of Arris.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Abdiel Only:
[SBLOCK]
Here's what Abdiel knows about Crazan Arris:

Crazan Arris is a legendary magical gem, one of three such jewels rumoured to have been created at the time when Arris first brought forth life from her verdant bosom.  It is said that Crazan Arris holds enough life energy, left over from the bountiful ancient times, to revitalise the great forests of Arris.  The other two gems would be able to restore the desert-world its bountiful seas and bring the depraved and violent animals back to the cute and cheerful creatures that lived once long ago.  Crazan Arris gives off such strong emanations that any Mojiin within 100 ft can instantly sense its presence, and once within 20 ft can pinpoint the location exactly.  

[OOC: Knowledge (Nature) 12 + 10 = 22]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods her head in understanding as she whispers back, “I appreciate the respect, but I could be very foolhardy for venturing back into that ward again,” she smiles weakly, “I’m sure you’ve notice that I have the habit of leading heart first so please keep an eye on me.  I have no desire to not risk your life in a foolish stunt so please there is no dishonor in telling me what to do.”

* Not wanting to force the issue with Esperanza Molpe bends over, carefully do to her low cut dress line, and scoops up the few stray coins.  Slightly confused with what to do with them, and lacking pockets anyway she turns them over to Wei-Hand. *

“Make sure to leave them where they will be found by Esperanza’s mother…  I believe their not much but every little bit helps, right?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods*

"You may carr this way of youl thinking foorish, and pelhaps it is, but it is most honourable and kind, that it is.  It is this that sepalates you from those who are beautifur onry on the outside, rike Arire, and of coulse, even on the outside, she could nevel match youl beauty."

"As fol the money, you are light, it is not much, though pelhaps enough to buy two days' wolth of food for the girr and her mothel if they eat vely poolly, that it is.  I think she onry decrines youl offer because she is confused because you tord her the money was hers.  Perhaps if you said you were giving them to her fol some invented service, rike her stolies, then she would take it, arthough I admit that I do not furry undelstand the honour code of chirdren away flom my home of Lara-Kai."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods and smiles, “Nonsense Wei-Hon, you are always most wise,” she looks disappointed, “I just wish the coins weren’t so worthless…  Maybe it would be best if we didn’t talk about money with them until we had an amount that would truly benefit them?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods*

"That seems wise, arthough such a sum would be difficult to come by I am aflaid.  If it were that easy, all the peopre in the Labourer's Ward would escape the trap that rife has set for them."

"Hey, you guys coming?" Esparanza asks as she turns towards the whispering couple.

*She beckons to follow, spins about, and spreads her arms outwards like wings, making a "Zoooooooom!" sound and then giggling as she runs towards the Labourer's Ward with an enthusiasm that neither Wei-Han nor Molpe can quite match as they enter the dreary place, but it is the little girl's home, and as ugly as it is, she has learned to love the place, seeing the craggy potholes as an excuse to play hopping games, and the shattered buildings as secret vistas to explore.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Nodding Molpe tries to accept that she lacks the understanding she needs to truly aid the delightful and rambunctious child she was trying to keep up with, “Of course your right again Wei-Han,” she said as she sighed, “I guess I don’t really have much sense when it comes to living in such a place…  It’s, well, on Amaranthia neither Esperanza nor her mother would live in such conditions…  It’s just shocking.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As you follow Esperanza down a side-alley, Wei-Han ponders beside you in reply to your thoughts.*

"Then it is my guess that youl peopre have no need to eat?  In a society whele food is a necessity, if theil is good rand for falming, it becomes inevitabre that peopre will have to rabour hald to ploduce theil own food, rike the lice bogs in Lara-Kai.  But hele in this city, theil is no good rand for falming, and so the peopre must get theil food flom far away, but this is expensive.  Despite this fact, theil are many rucrative jobs hele that can be found nowhere erse and pay mole than enough to make it wolth youl whire to stay hele, even with the high cost of riving...but not evelyone can have those jobs, and so thele are arways some who wirr suffel."

*Wei-Han sighs*

"It would all be so much easiel if we had no need to eat."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian, Melody & Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “I was interested in speaking to Abdiel here about his culture, particularly a jewel known as the 'Crazan Arris' or the Heart of Arris.”



"What an interesting way to start a conversation you have. Do you wish to hear about my culture, or about the 'Crazan Arris'? I can assure you that they are two very different things." Abdiel pauses and studies Zykovian intently for a few moments before continuing cautiously. "Why don't you tell me what you know about the 'Crazan Arris', and I will add any details that I can to your description."

"I am sorry if I seem a little cautious, you ask to speak of my culture, and then bring up a gem that I did not think any Drak-Mojiin had ever heard about."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Distracted Molpe finally managed to mumble an reply, “Yeah, I imagine it would be…” 

* As they traveled down the side-alleyway Molpe cannot help but feel closed in and confined against her will, she forced herself to be strong and to continue on but she quickly withdrew from speaking as she became lost in thought, she couldn’t live this way and it bothered her that others did.  Needing support Molpe reached out for Wei-Han’s hand.  * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Understanding her feelings from their talk before, Wei-Han takes Molpe's hand firmly, to offer her support, but gently, so as not to restrict her freedom*

"Molpe" he says, leaving off the long Most-Honourable-and-Radiant appellation in favour of her ungarnished name for the first time, "You are sweet, innocent, and kind, that you are. I imagine it would be hald fol you to undelstand the twists and intligues that peopre hele in the city find necessaly to make a riving. Sometimes, even I find myserf bemused, and I come flom a rand that is much mole simirar to this prace than youl home, that it is."

*Molpe turns her gaze to Esperanza. While the girl had at first seemed nothing more than one of the huddled masses of people in this filthy ward, she had proven to be an interesting and unique individual, and now thanks to Molpe, Esperanza looks that way too. The tattered rags she wears are now white and pristine, if still ripped, like no normal rags should be. The layer of dirt and grime that had once covered the girl has been gone long enough to affect even the girl's self-confidence, her gleeful stride unhesitatingly confident in her appearance like Molpe's. The girl's golden-blonde hair spills forth from her head and blows in the wind envelope that her high speeds create around her, and her blue eyes sparkle in joy as she tastes the breeze. No, if Esperanza dropped the rags to the ground and stood nude, she would seem less out-of-place in the lake with Molpe in Seelyne than she does here in the dirt and grime of the Labourer's Ward.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Abdiel & Zykovian (& Rystil may read, too ;-)):

[SBLOCK]OOC: Melody normally speaks Eldish, but if you had talked in Seelie, she also uses that language then.

_“Yes, I know the tongue of the good-hearted fey. It's a beautiful language, isn't it? And my name is Melody, it's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.”_

Struggling to contain her excitement, Melody answers to Abdiel.

_“Yes, Spelljamming. Isn't that great? Exploring the Wildspace and to journey into unknown territory, and the Archduke's Alliance will even provide all the necessities... it's almost too good to be true! Anyways, the Grand Ampitheatre should be hard to miss. It's that huge circular building in the center of Eldiz, at least I think it is there; it's been a few years since I visited it, but I'm sure I would find it. Yes, surely.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody, Zykovian & Rystil:
[SBLOCK]








*OOC:*


Unfortunately Abdiel does not speak anything but Mojiin and Seelie - so all communication with him will have to be in one of those two languages.

"It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance Melody. Are you also a friend of Amity's? If so, she has a lot of friends - or makes them very easily." Abdiel pauses for a couple of moments to ponder this.

"Yes, spelljamming is 'great'," he responds with less enthusiasm than Melody, "It is, of course, the way that I made it to this planet." Another slight pause. "What is the 'Archduke's Alliance'? Would you be willing to lead me to this 'Grand Ampitheatre' tomorrow? I do not remember have seen this huge circular building that you talk of. I may have seen it, but I do not have an ease with buildings. Now, if you told me that it was 'the building next to the granak tree with the split trunk and leaves that are greying slightly on the south side', then I could definitely find my way back there. I guess my mind works differently." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Abdiel & Zykovian:

[SBLOCK]_“Amity has many friends, yes. To me she's a friend once removed, so to say, the friend of a friend. I came here to find others interested in Spelljamming and this whole deal, and Amity just pointed me to you, that's why I am here. So I guess that makes you a friend twice removed; at least not a complete stranger,”_ Melody says with a wink of her eye and accompanied by a friendly smile.

_“Oh, my mind works different as well sometimes,”_ she continues, still smiling. _“There are many different people and most think differently, too.  Your kin does not build cities then? You live very much in tune with nature, yes? But you don't mind cities, like this, or do you?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "What an interesting way to start a conversation you have. Do you wish to hear about my culture, or about the 'Crazan Arris'? I can assure you that they are two very different things." Abdiel pauses and studies Zykovian intently for a few moments before continuing cautiously. I am sorry if I seem a little cautious, you ask to speak of my culture, and then bring up a gem that I did not think any Drak-Mojiin had ever heard about."




*Zykovian sighed, he had spoken too quickly . . . that much was certain.  Now he had to decide the best way to approach the situation.  He smiled reassuringly, and paused for a moment to enjoy the beauty of the Rowaini woman also seated at the table.*

**_Rystil Only**_[sblock]_‘It sounded as though the pair had several things to do . . . a convocation, an amphitheatre, even spell-jamming.  Clearly,’_ Zykovian felt, _‘I should be direct before they are off on their adventure . . . though the thought of ‘adventuring’ does sort of appeal to me as well.’_[/sblock]

In the melodious tongue of the Seelie, Zykovian began anew, “My name is Zykovian and I have been tasked by a Mojiin to recover the stolen Crazan Arris for him . . . and I would think your people.  I truly have no idea what it is, only that I need to recover it for him.  Any assistance you could provide in this would be deeply appreciated by me . . . and your people.  I apologize for my abruptness, Abdiel, but I have learned that one must move quickly before the trail is cold on a matter such as this.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Amity has many friends, yes. To me she's a friend once removed, so to say, the friend of a friend. I came here to find others interested in Spelljamming and this whole deal, and Amity just pointed me to you, that's why I am here. So I guess that makes you a friend twice removed; at least not a complete stranger,”_ Melody says with a wink of her eye and accompanied by a friendly smile.



*Zykovian smiled at the 'friend once removed' comment, so many ways to interpret the phrase . . . he was happy he did not have to translate the phrase . . . he doubted it would mean the same in High Praetorian or even Eldiz.  Zykovian looked to Amity, to see if there was any read from her on either of the pair he was sitting with.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well, I’ve never claimed to understand this place, Wei-Hon,” Molpe replied with a sweet smile, obviously taking Wei-Han’s words as a complement, and she continued to reply passionately, “nor do think I ever will…  Look at how happy she is now, she should be that happy all the time!  Creating food?  It’s a minor spell for some, I’ve seen it done, this place has just be corrupted by greed and its people’s love for each other tarnished.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Zykovian (and Melody or Abdiel if you want to look or listen in Amity's direction too):
[SBLOCK]
*Amity doesn't seem to be paying close attention to the trio in the table, having turned her smile towards a rather brutish looking man with thick muscles, long blond hair, a horned helmet, and a huge axe.  As you listen in just a bit*

"Nafn ish Brarn, þjóna SLÁTR griðkona dirne!" the man demands rudely, slamming his fists on the table.

"Neinn, vinr, irsh mjoðrholleigar," Melody answers with a smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han thinks about what Molpe is saying for a moment, then shakes his head.*

"Berieve it ol not, this city actuarry has the rowest late of moltarity flom povelty, and of unemproyment that I have ever seen, even back home...even the labourers seem happier hele than they were back on Lara-Kai...I think that you have melely spent neal arr youl time so fal in the wrong palt of the town, and so leceived a displopoltioned view of Erdiz.  Besides, sometimes the people who rook to be lighteous, rike the fake gualds, are not arways kind, and peopre who do things that make it seem that they hold no rove for theil companions in theil healts are actuarry kind.  Fol me, that is the scaliest but arso the most interesting palt of riving hele...because I have to rearn to use my instincts to judge peopre not by theil appealance, nol theil words, nol even theil actions, but by what I can discern of theil healt...And I know that youls is as blirriant and tlue as the blight pink frower in youl beatifur hail."

*Meanwhile, a large impoverished-looking man steps in front of Esperanza and blocks her way, a big man whose muscles look dangerous, even though he wears only rags and carries nothing more than a rotted piece of wood in his hand.  Blithe and innocent, Esperanza tries to talk to him and get past*

"Hiya Mr. Man!  My name is Esperanza, and I'm heading through here with my friends.  Can I come past you?"

*The man replies in a series of rapid-fire syllables in a language you do not understand.*

Wei-Han whispers, "I rearned one diarect of his ranguage, that I did.  But his speech is diffelent, and vely fast, so I couldn't make out much.  He thinks that she has money because she is so crean, and he is demanding 5 Dorathi Cledits to pass or else he'll knock her senseress with the wood, at reast I think..."

*Esperanza replies in the same language and then points back at the pair of Molpe and Wei-Han, putting her thumbs in her ears and waving her fingers about as she sticks her tongue out and vibrates her lips around it to make a rude sound, then she runs back to the following couple as the man advances menacingly.*

"Errm," Wei-Han says nervously, "I think she tord him that 'Miss Molpe and her boyfliend Wee-Hun are heloes who beat up burries rike you arr the time, you big meanie.'  What do you want to do?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe wasn’t sure how to respond to Wei-Hand, she knew enough to realize what he said could be very much true, that she had only seen the poor part of town and that had colored her opinion, but she wasn’t sure understood why their had to be a poor part of town. *

* It was quickly forgotten, as was the flush that was caused by Wei-Han’s flattery, as cautious worry spread across her face.  Molpe might not understand currency and the greed that drove this place but she did understand size and intimidation.  As Wei-Han translated the conversation her cautious worry was replace with wide eyed worry. *

“Do you think you can get him to stop and listen to us?  Tell him we’re willing to barter for passage.” Replied Molpe as she watched Esperanza run to her side. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I can tly," Wei-Han says, unsure.

*Wei-Han speaks, although he sounds different than the other two, and much slower.*

*The man replies in a mockingly slow, drawn-out way, and loudly too for some reason, and then spits.*

"Errm, he lesponded to my lequest with a lacial srur against my peopre," Wei-Han replies glumly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe beamed a largely with her inviting eyes and smile at the large man, if he couldn’t understand her than it was best she didn’t appear as a threat, but her tone was soft and apologetic, “I’m sorry Wei-Han but at least he had stopped.  Tell him, ‘that kids will be kids and that we meant him no disrespect.  That if he lets us pass I can clean him as I cleaned her.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The big man looks lasciviously at Molpe as Wei-Han tries to speak to him again, and then responds to the Martial Artist with a surly ultimatum, emphasised by holding up his fingers and then making a lewd gesture towards the Limnad.*

"Errm, he insurts me fol being too 'shlimpy' to deselve a 'whole' like you--his words, not mine Molpe.  Then he says that if I don't want him to bash my blains out, I will pay fifty cledits now for the chird's insurt--he seems to have incleased the plice because we rook rike we can pay it and our attempt to baltel makes him think we are aflaid of him, lathel than that we simpry desile not to have to hurt him--and additionary...he...errm...he wants...errm...uhh..." he is having difficulty getting it out. "He wants youl body," he says in a rush. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

_**In Altanian**_[SBLOCK] "If you need anything, Amity,"  Zykovian called out, "Just let me know."

*Regardless, Zykovian kept an eye on the horn-headed one, just in case things got interesting.  He knew Amity could probably handle whatever trouble there was . . . but who knew, maybe there was a bounty on mister axe and armpits.*[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]"No, not a complete stranger." It is clear from the look on his face that Abdiel did not understand any secondary meaning that may have been included in the statement. You are pretty sure that he did not understand the meaning of the wink either.



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Your kin does not build cities then? You live very much in tune with nature, yes? But you don't mind cities, like this, or do you?”_




"I do not mind them overly much. Although I imagine that if I had to spend a great deal of time in one that I would find it disconcerting. We are very much in tune with nature, in fact we are very much in tune with the planet that we are on. I can read her feelings, better than I can read the feelings of ohter humanoids generally."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 9, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Hero 

Wow, this was really quick to read through and get caught up, since almost everything is sblocked. 

[sblock]
I'll try and find out more information on the theft, on the jewel, and on any well known thieves that have suddenly dropped out of sight. Failing that, I'll head for the spelljammers, looking to make an impression 
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 9, 2005)

Zykovian & Melody:

[SBLOCK]


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “My name is Zykovian and I have been tasked by a Mojiin to recover the stolen Crazan Arris for him . . . and I would think your people.  I truly have no idea what it is, only that I need to recover it for him.  Any assistance you could provide in this would be deeply appreciated by me . . . and your people.  I apologize for my abruptness, Abdiel, but I have learned that one must move quickly before the trail is cold on a matter such as this.”




"I understand, your apology is accepted. From my personal experiences it would seem that Mojiin are not as ... are more reserved than other races. When others are too forward, it makes me ill at ease. So it is information about the Crazan Arris that you need then. Well, it is a gem, it is a powerful item, that Mojiin would love to have recovered. I know a few who made it their life's goal, in fact one member of my village left on this quest almost sixty years ago, and I have not seen or heard from him since. Who asked you to search for it, maybe I know them? Do you have any leads as to its location?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Zykovian, Amity, and Abdiel, but in Altanian:
[SBLOCK]
"Thanks Zyk, but I think Brarn's just experiencing culture shock." Amity giggles, "But I let him know I'm the innkeeper rather than a--well the best translation would be serving-wench-whore--and now I think maybe the two of us can be friends too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes, of course he does,”  Molpe replied softly, but not really surprised, as she looks towards Wei-Han with a hint of a smile, “but I get the feeling you object to that more than me.  Tell him, ‘that I am honored by his request but that my body isn’t for sale, nor would it ever be, that to my people you cannot put a price on what can only be given away freely and that his current actions do not place him high on the list of those I would seek physical pleasure with.”

Her eyes move back to the man as she continues, “also tell him that, ‘the credits we have are his and that with the free bath is the best offer he is going too get from us as its all we have.  I also suggest he take us up on the offer because as much as it will pain me to hurt him he is leaving us no choice and that I’m sure it will be more far more painful for him.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin hops back and forth adeptly between some of the towns seediest taverns, spreading a few Dolathi Shiftcoins around buying drinks and meeting up with some of your contacts in the Eldish underworld.*

*The canny Swashbuckler picks up a lot of great info tonight!  

The gem is called the "Heart of Arris" or "Crazan Arris" and it is apparently a Mojiin heirloom, though all Fedowin knows about the Mojiin is that they are some kind of dragon-people that don't have genitals.  Apparently, the gem can make trees for them or something, but it would be worth somewhere between 7500 to 20000 Credits on the black market!  Alire, the beautiful Valsian leader of the Rosethornes has sworn to find the jewel and take it for her own, though the Valsians are known enemies of the Mojiin.  Perhaps she wants to have the jewel's power for her own or something.  Anyway, as for the thief, she is apparently quite talented, leaving absolutely no sign of the break-in and no evidence save for a single flower-petal from a flower that only grows on Amaranthia, which must have fallen from a flower she is wearing while she was making her escape, or something.  In addition to the Rosethornes, there are bounty-hunters on the jewel's trail, and one of your informants comments that he knows for a fact that since the information-monger Eloquence heard about this, the Altanian bounty-hunter Zykovian T'Erilan is probably on the case.*

[OOC: Gather Information 18 + 7 = 25 (Wow!)
You spend 10 Dolathi Shiftcoins (100 of them make a Dolathi Credit, which is what your money is instead of GP) on drinks and the like] 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han breathes a sigh of relief at Molpe's words.  It seems that he had been nervous that her desire not to hurt anyone woudl lead to accepting the big man's terms...no matter for what he asked.*

"Do you wish for me to rie fol you Molpe?" Wei-Han asks curiously, "I would onry rie if it is urtimatery in youl best interest...or to retain youl honour.  In this case, I happen to have enough cledits to pay the man if I empty my pockets to do so...though I imagine that flom the rooks of him and oul intelactions so fal, he would waste it on arcohol or women..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody:

[SBLOCK]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I understand, your apology is accepted . . . <snipped> . . . Who asked you to search for it, maybe I know them? Do you have any leads as to its location?"




*Zykovian listened intently on the information imparted by Abdiel, the Mojiin - a technique that had been taught to help with magical formulae and the like.  It was only after it was committed that Zykovian realized that it was mostly useless information.  He quickly understood that this was in fact through no fault of the Mojiin, however.*

"Sadly the leads are fairly limited and, as a business practice, I am not at liberty to discuss them just yet,"  Zykovian explained.  "I do have a few more questions about the Arris, if you don't mind terribly.  Do you perchance happen to know how large the gem is . . . how transportable . . . are their any auras that are particular to it . . . as a longshot - have you ever touched the gem itself?"

_**Rystil only**_
[sblock]_'At the price this 'Zaryl Barryn' is offering, if I could find someone who had handled the gem, I could pay to have a magical trace cast - though the odds of finding someone was equally as remote - or someone else would have tried such a thing,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'I wonder . . . is Zaryl Barryn even a Mojiin name?'_[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody, Amity, and Abdiel, but in Altanian:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thanks Zyk, but I think Brarn's just experiencing culture shock." Amity giggles, "But I let him know I'm the innkeeper rather than a--well the best translation would be serving-wench-whore--and now I think maybe the two of us can be friends too."




*Zykovian smiled in understanding, and added, "Very well, the offer still stands . . . can't have anything happen to the best innkeeper around."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Zykovian, Melody, and Abdiel, but in  Altanian :
[SBLOCK]
*Amity blushes*
"Oh, Zyk, you're such a flatterer!  You really know how to make a girl feel good about her work."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Info to Zyk's last questions: Abdiel has no idea how big it is.  He knows about the aura of powerful life energy I mentioned before.  He didn't even know for sure if it exists until Zykovian said it was stolen, so he definitely hasn't touched it  *
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]“Lie?  About what?” Molpe asked slightly confused and before she went on to confess, “Maybe it would be best to just pay him…  I would of course reimburse you for your trouble.  Its my fault we are in this ward and not yours.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han thinks*

"Oh, I see.  I knew that you onry had those Shiftcoins, so I thought that you wanted to pay him with those and say it was arr we had, but I guess you had taken fol glanted that I actuarry would be paying him arr that I had as werr," Wei-Han says, "My aporogies fol thinking that you wished to rie.  It was most dishonourabre of me.  Nonetheress, I doubt that he wirr back down if you don't give him everything, specificarry if you aglee to pay him so vely much money, he wirr definitery think we are vely much aflaid of him, that he wirr."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]Molpe quickly turns red in embarrassment, “No I actually thought that was the time of currency he wanted…  I guess that was rather silly of me but no dishonor…  It was simply confusion on my part.  Wei-Hun?  I could give him the physical pleasure he seeks if you would rather keep your coins.”

* Molpe glanced back towards the man worried that his patience was limited by his apparent unquenchable greed. *[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The man seems content to wait for his payment, and when he sees Molpe blush, he grins at her, showing a mouth missing several teeth, and even those that were still there were covered in grime, with slightly blackened gums meaning that he must not be getting enough fruit, and then makes a lewd gesture with his finger and his mouth.*

Wei-Han replies, "The way I see it, we have thlee choices:  We can pay him what he wants, and avoid any viorence.  We can try to pay him ress and hope that he shows mercy.  Or we can pay him nothing and tly to continue, teaching him a resson for his gleed if necessaly.  Please decide quickly which one you plefel.  Even if you do not have a plobrem with the gestules he makes, it lefrects poolly on me to stand idry by and allow youl honour to be dispalaged so."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe ignores the man’s gesture, she figured any sort of reaction could set him off, as she turned her saddened attention back to Wei-Han. * 

“I’m sorry, Wei-Hun.  I didn’t meant to disparage your honor and I truly hope you can forgive me.  I say we pay the man what he wants and hopefully everything will go smoothly but it’s truly your decision.  You’re the expert in such matters, not I.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han is confused, and he looks a bit hurt.*

"I thought you said you didn't want to pay him _that_, though...but if that's what you want, then I suppose I will do whatever you desile.  The money has never been a plobrem...you have helped me gain so many things mole varuabre than the petty cledits in my sholt time with you today..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe started to make a slight step towards Wei-Han, offering charming smile as she did so, but pulled up short as she didn’t want to enrage their mugger. *

“No, I would rather not pay him with my body, my people might be more open to the joyous pleasure of the flesh, but that doesn’t mean that I would give my body to every being that asked.  I still have a choice, so I would rather not, but mostly I would like to avoid violence if possible.” Molpe chanced a sideways glance towards the large dirty man, “but he seems rather ‘eager’ which means he probably doesn’t care about my enjoyment and might simply try to hurt me cause he’s bigger that me...  So I don’t know if it’s possible to avoid violence.  It’s still your coins, this is still my fault, so its still you call.  Coins or Pleasure?”

* Molpe looks upon Wei-Han with the serene look of acceptance and with no signs of anger or malice. * [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han shakes his head.*

"No, I have no right to make the choice fol you, as he desiles both the money and youl body to pass peacabry.  You deselve whatever outcome you plefer most to be pelfolmed.  My personar plefelence would be to terr him that we wirr not be cowed by intimidation and then to fight in self-defense in necessary, but I simpry wirr not take any action that is not the one which you plefer the most.  Anything ress would dishonour me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe nods her head in understanding before becoming lost in thought for a considerable amount of time.  More than once she looks up at the lewd man but casts her eyes downward towards the ground before he could do something even more vulgar than he had had already done so. *

Finally, with apologetic royal blue eyes, she lifted her gaze up towards Wei-Han, “Wei-Hon, would you watch so he doesn’t become over eager and hurt me?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's narrow slanted eyes widen in horror.*

"Watch you...with..." Wei-Han finally sputters, seeming totally flustered, "I...You...Me...To do such to a rady and be a voyeur would dishonour me mole than stabbing my own blother in the back..."

*He proposes a variant that is more acceptable, although it is quite evident that he does not like it much better, though his distaste is at war with his desire to fulfill your preference*

"The most I could possibry do is stay nealby so I could........" he trails off but then finishes, "So I could heal you scleam, if you were hurt..."

"But even then, having this happen to you in my chalge would dishonour me...though certainry ress than barking at youl desiles."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Near by would work,”  Molpe replied without malice but a frown forms on her perfect features, “but I have no desire to dishonor you, Wei-Hon.  I respect and like you to much for that,” she ends her words with an honestly smile.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han frowns as well*

"On the heights, the path is paved with brades in arr dilections, or so my peopre say...In tluth, if that is youl plefelence than there _is_ no way out that would not dishonour me.  To allow this would bring dishonour, but to move against youl plefelence would bling mole."  

*Although he only speaks of honour, it is clear that this idea is painful for him in some other way, even though Molpe is the one who might experience physical pain...but nonetheless he whispers*  

"I...I will herp you do whatever you desile...most Honourable and Radiant Rady..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe considers Wei-Wan’s words very carefully.  He wasn’t saying it, and she suspected it was this honor he kept talking about, but she suspected that he didn’t approval, and more than likely loathed, the idea of her sleeping with the lewd man.  Her request for him to be by her side had given that much away but they didn’t seem to have a choice in the matter or did they?  She thought to herself, _Maybe his greed is stronger than his lust._ *

“Tell him, ‘to choose between the coins or his lust but that he can’t have both.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods*

"I doubt he wirr aglee, but..."

*Wei-Han asks the man and the man grunts a quick reply.*

"He says he wants both."

*Meanwhile, Esperanza has been watching on.*

"Wait what's going on?" she asks, "Why aren't you beating up the bad guys?  Hmmm....Oh, I get it now!  I thought that I should fight against the bad guys but now I see that I should sleep with them instead!  I'm not sure why, but Miss Molpe is my hero, so if she thinks its a good idea, then it must be!"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Regular Man



[sblock] 

--Hmmm, so it's known it's a female who took it, whose fond of Amaranthian flowers. Two ways to try and track it, how the thief knew enough to get away with the theft and where someone would go to hide from the Mojinn and the Rosethorns.-- I'll start trying to track down info on the flower and a) where they can be obtained b) who has bought them recent enough for it to be fresh and c) if there is anything special needed to care for them. I'll also look for info on the Altanian T'Erilan and on the leader of the Rosethorns, perhaps they would be willing to share information and money, or pay (in many types of coin) in the case of the Alire. I'll also pay Eleqounce a visit. --At least 2 talented and beautiful women so far, plus a gem of quite worthy money. I think they evening is off to a wonderful start!--

OOC: I'm not sure how my GP/SP/CP matches up with your coinage, could you just let me know when I'm running low and will have to charm some more money out a matron?

[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I do have a few more questions about the Arris, if you don't mind terribly.  Do you perchance happen to know how large the gem is . . . how transportable . . . are their any auras that are particular to it . . . as a longshot - have you ever touched the gem itself?"




"Unfortunately I will not be able to help you very much. I do not know how large it is, as I have never seen it, only heard stories of it. Obviously I have never touched it. However, I do know that if ever I came to be less that one tree length away from it, that I would be able to detect its presence." 

Upon hearing Zykovian speaking to someone in a language that he does not understand, Abdiel frowns, causing the frill on his head to fan out more, making it much more prominent. He continues with irritation apparent in his deep rumbling voice.

"May I inquire what it is that you are saying when you are speaking to the others? Maybe it is different in your world, but we find it to be very rude to speak in a language that someone does not understand without at least apologizing for having to do so."









*OOC:*


Who are you speaking to in Altarian? Could you possibly include all of the non-spoken parts in a general stat block, with a separate one for things said in Altarian? I have no idea what is going on.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*8 Shiftcoins and a few hours later, here's what you find out:

 The flowers are only found on Amaranthia because they die anywhere else.  The only things that would serve to keep one alive are the application of expensive magics specifically designed to keep the flower alive, or, more likely, constant contact with an Amaranthian Nymph.

You can't buy them here because they'd die, and the price of the magic would make it really really expensive to keep it in a shop hoping for a buyer.  

Zykovian was last seen headed to the Laughing Sail Inn, which is also a favourite watering hole for Eloquence.  It is assumed that he is going for a rendezvous.

Alire has not been seen recently, since she went off in search of the Jewel with one of her Mojiin, but it seems like she may be further along on the trail than Zykovian is.*

[OOC: Gather Information 14 + 7 = 21]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Lover




[sblock] Allrighty! I'll head for the Laughing Sail to see what I can find out from those who heard/saw the conversation between Zykovian and Eleoquence, and of course, get a description of her. Depending on what/if anything I learn there, I'll either chase those leads or start trying to backtrack around the location where the gem was kept to see who remembers a nymph looking innocent and asking questions. I'll also put out feelers to see if anyone has any idea where Alire went. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*You enter the Laughing Sail Inn, scanning the place a bit. There's one large common room here, full of an odd variety of people, and it looks like there's another in the back. The innkeeper is a beautiful Altanian girl with silver-blue hair, exactly the same as the colour of the scales of a dragon-thing (must be a Mojiin!) sitting in a table near the front, along with an cloaked Altanian male matching Zykovian's description and, even better, one of the loveliest Rowaini girls that you have ever seen.*

*The Altanian innkeeper waves a greeting to you and smiles, beckoning you to come meet her, as she finishes dealing with a large blond man wearing a horned helmet.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe turns her attention from the debate to the little girl pulling on her dress for attention.  With a very neutral yet serious expression that seems so out of place on her lovely features Molpe  scoops up Esperanza and takes a few steps away from the others a very. *

“I try my best not to live a nonviolent path, it’s not an easy path as it sometimes force to do something you wouldn’t normally or want to do, but I find it to be a rewarding way of life…  I won’t and I don’t sleep with most that  think ill of me but if I do and it prevents bloodshed and death than it’s the lesser evil.”

“My way of life is different, its based upon what I and how I grew up, and my body would react different to men than yours will but that’s a talk you will need to have with your mother.”

* Pausing from her talk with Esperanza Molpe looks up at Wei-Han and a small frown formed on her features, he looked to be in pain, agony, and worried about something, and her talk with Esperanza gave her an idea way.  His views had to be considerably different than hers, and this division was no greater than their view on sex…  He saw it either as her being raped while he stood there powerless to stop it or her saw her a whore while she on the other hand saw the man as a simple annoyance if he didn’t raise a hand against her and for the first time she didn’t just fell doubt in her choice… she also felt it was wrong. *

Still looking at Wei-Han, a small hopeful smile on her lovely face, Molpe asked softly, “Little one?  Is their another path to your house that we could backtrack and take?”  [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Villian

[sblock]

*Smile, wink at the bartender and starts wending through the crowd, being sure to smile and nod to any and all ladies in passing. Definitly doing my best to listen to the conversation of the lovely lady from home, and trying to read lips in thier conversation.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]

"My house is just past there," Esperanza says, "But I guess we could go all the way around."

"If we do," Wei-Han ponders, "He wirr plobabry chalge us.  However, there is no dishonour in defending oulselves in that case."

*The Martial Artist smiles, despite his warning.  It is clear to him that Molpe has made this choice for herself due to respect for him, and not just because she wanted to acquiesce to his opinion.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

[sblock]* As she lowers Esperanza to the ground, or more truthfully as she allows the child to slide slides down her silky dress cause of her weight, Molpe can’t help but return Wei-Han’s smile and as they start walking its her hand that hesitates to reach out for his, she hoped she had avoiding dishonoring him but she wasn’t really sure. *

“Come let us hurry from him.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Completely ignoring the beckoning of the innkeeper, you walk past her through the tables, listening.*

*The innkeeper pouts at that.*

*The pretty girl and the others are all speaking in Seelie, which you recognise from that Nymph you saw last week, but you don't understand it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Charmer

[sblock] 

Now now, I clearly nodded and winked at the bartender, not _ completly  _ ignoring her. But since I can't understand what the table with my prey at it is talking, I'll go chat up the bartender. 

"Sorry my lovely love, I thought I saw someone I simply _ had _ to talk to! Surely you know that only the most desperatly pressing of business could stop me from comgin straight to your side! Tell me darling girl, how goes the evening for you?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As the trio turns to walk away, the big man growls and charges towards Molpe, leaving no time for anyone to react--except Wei-Han.  The Martial Artist channels his emotion into motion.  As the man rushes forward, Wei-Han grabs him by the side, and uses his own momentum to pick up the attacking man, who is more than twice the Larakese man's size and swiftly throw him to the ground prone over his back.*

"You two get out of hele, and I'll make sule he stays down.  I can walk fastel than he or any of you, so he won't be abre to catch me when I forrow after you have made an escape." Wei-Han suggests, "I know you don't want to hurt anybody, Molpe, and so this way we don't have to."

[OOC: Initiative 
Big Guy 5 + 2 = 7
Molpe 3 + 3 = 6  
Wei-Han 18 + 10 = 28
Esperanza 1 + 4 = 5

Wei-Han's Trip Attempt: 
Touch Attack 3+8 = 11, Hits!
Opposed Roll: Wei-Han 18 + 4 = 22, Big-Guy 1 + 6 = 7, Success!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody:

[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "Unfortunately I will not be able to help you very much. I do not know how large it is, as I have never seen it, only heard stories of it. Obviously I have never touched it. However, I do know that if ever I came to be less that one tree length away from it, that I would be able to detect its presence."



Zykovian nodded understandingly, "My thanks, Abdiel, you have provided some enlightenment in my search for the 'Heart of Arris' of your world."  Looking at his drink and the company, Zykovian smiled and continued, "I would stay for a few moments longer . . . to learn more of what is going on in the city.  Convocations and Amphitheatres sound quite interesting."

_**Rystil only**_
[sblock]_'Well, he was a waste of time,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'Perhaps I'll learn more by not being so direct.'_[/sblock]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "May I inquire what it is that you are saying when you are speaking to the others? Maybe it is different in your world, but we find it to be very rude to speak in a language that someone does not understand without at least apologizing for having to do so."



*Zykovian turned from Amity's direction to look at the Mojiin.  His eyes narrowed and seemed to almost darken.  He stared hard for a minute, then softened.*

"Of course, Mojiin, my sincere apologies,"  Zykovian replied in Seelie, "I will try to be more considerate to you in the future . . . I imagine you are offended quite often when on a planet in which you don't even speak the language of most of its people."

In a soft, quiet voice, Zykovian explained in Seelie, "I was speaking to my friend, Amity, and the conversation did not concern you, but the rather large man with the big axe ove there that probably doesn't speak Seelie or your tongue."

*Zykovian smiled pleasantly and tried to absorb the ambience of the inn, yet was keenly interested in Melody's discussions of exploration and adventure.*[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


:It just occurred to me that I had not mentioned where my Selar, my Eagle animal companion would be while I am in the Laughing Sail Inn.

I suggested to him that he eat and then find himself a spot on top of the inn so that he could see me if ever I needed to leave.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Abdiel, Zyk, and Melody, but in Eldish:
[SBLOCK]
"Sorry my lovely love, I thought I saw someone I simply had to talk to! Surely you know that only the most desperatly pressing of business could stop me from comgin straight to your side! Tell me darling girl, how goes the evening for you?" a Rowaini who had previously ignored Amity's beckoning says to her.
[/SBLOCK]

Everyone except Molpe, but in Rowaini:
[SBLOCK]
"A most lovely evening, my friend. What's your name? Are you here for the convocation too?" Amity asks Fedowin in flawless Rowaini.  She even gets the accents perfect.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Selar, through his mental bond with you, is getting restless. Something is tugging at the eagle's heightened senses, which was an unusual for the usually calm bird. Well at least except on Arris, where he feels more at home.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe had swelled very nymph like when the man had rushed her would never have been able to defend herself it Wei-Han hadn’t been there to protect her.  She heard his words and nodded dumbly at them, they made perfect sense, but she didn’t know which way to run or how he would catch up with her if she ran out of sight. *

Finally she gains some sense and grabs Esperanza by the collar so she couldn’t get lost, as she spoke firmly but with a touch of fear, “Where’s your house?  Take me to your house!”









*OOC:*


 Most of Molpe’s actions are based upon Esperanza’s lower action.  So delay action to then.  Double move action or running if the terrain isn’t that bad. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

Zykovian & Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I imagine you are offended quite often when on a planet in which you don't even speak the language of most of its people."




"No, not at all. If the person that I am trying to communicate is not able to speak any language that I speak, and vice versa, then I cannot get offended."

Abdiel, having finished his stew, leans back in his chair a little. He closes his eyes and seems to meditate for a few moments.

When he opens his eyes again, his demeanor seems to have changed. He addresses Zykovian, "It would seem that we have not sown the proper seeds. We should prune the sapling so that it may grow straight. Please accept my apologies, I am not usually so curt, or quick to render judgment. Greetings Zykovian, my name is Abdiel from the planet Arris."

Abdiel extends his clawed hand towards Zykovian, as if to shake his hand.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza nods and heads back down this alley and then down another, choosing paths seemingly at random.  Molpe hopes that there is rhyme and reason to the choices as she hurries after.  After a few minutes of running, Esperanza smiles and stops for a breath.*

"Now I understand!" she exclaims happily, "It wasn't that you wanted to sleep with the man.  Its that a true hero like you Miss Molpe will never use violence unless its the last choice left!  So to help out, I picked a really ziggy-zaggy way to go so the bad man will never be able to follow us now!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Abdiel:
> *Selar, through his mental bond with you, is getting restless. Something is tugging at the eagle's heightened senses, which was an unusual for the usually calm bird. Well at least except on Arris, where he feels more at home.*




Can I get a sense of what is causing his restlessness? Do I sense any trouble?









*OOC:*


As soon as there is a natural break in the conversation, I will excuse myself and see what is happening. I just need to wait for Zykovian's response to my offered handshake.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Its not trouble.  Just for some reason, he's acting energetic and playful as if he were at home on Arris.  Very unusual.  I suppose you could try to make some skill checks to determine it when you go out to meet him if you can't think of why it might be 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Gasping for breath Molpe nodded her head at Esperanza's sudden and unexpected insight, “Yes… Now you... understand.”  

Though her breath came to her Molpe's praise was sort lived as she looked around her, the buildings, the rubble, the rubbish, but mostly Esperanza’s other words scared her.  Molpe doing her best to hide her worry looked back at the way they had come and tried to recall all the twists and turns they had made. * 

“You didn’t make so many twists and turns to lose Wei-Hun did you?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ummm...oops?" the girl offers in return.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe did her best to hide her worry, she didn't like at all being alone in this place of horror and misery without Wei-Han to protect her, “Oh…  Well can you lead me back the way we came?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure!  Although hopefully we won't run into the bad man when we go there."

"That won't be necessary," a familiar voice calls down from the rooftops.  

*Wei-Han leaps off the roof of the 20-ft tall building, pushing off the wall with one foot into a flip and then rolling as he hits the ground, seemingly unharmed at all by the fall.*

"Oh goody," Esperanza says, "Your Ryuko is a fun art Mr. Wee-Hun!  I'm glad I didn't make a boo-boo when I used a confusing way to walk.  Anyway, it'll be a snap to get home from here!  Follow me!"

*Laughing Esperanza continues to lead ahead*

"He did not see which way you or I went, that he didn't," Wei-Han assures Molpe, "You wirr be safe now." 

*And he reaches tentatively to put his arm around her gently, unless she recoils (his reactions are good enough to judge that and avoid the contact in that event).*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Racounter

 Let me know who should be listed for my conversations/actions

 In  Rowaini 
 [sblock]
 "Ah so good to hear the sweet sounds of home coming from such beautiful lips! If I had known you spoke rowaini, no other woman in the Inn could have stopped me from coming straight to you! I am indeed here for the convocation, and of course, to gather what news of interest there is in the night. What is your name sweetling?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks relived, placing a hand to her amble breasts and smiling quite happily in the process, at seeing Wei-Han bound down from the top of the roof and as Esperanza scampers ahead she slides into his grasps.  Her eyes, though always inviting, seem more so almost with an adoring quality as she kisses him fully on the lips in a very friendly but not necessary a romantic way nymphlike way. *

Pulling away she speaks softly and in slight reverence, “Thank you.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

All Except Molpe, in Rowaini:
[SBLOCK]
"My name's Amity.  What's yours?" she asks, "Would you like some fine Chaldeau wine?  Its a fresh import from Tymadeau and good vintage too!"

*Without waiting for an answer, Amity ducks behind the counter.  When she comes up she has the bottle in hand, and she is also a lovely and rare blonde-haired Rowaini now.*

"And what made you think I didn't speak our native tongue?" she asks mischievously, now totally indstinguishable in voice and looks from any other Rowaini girl, even to Fedowin's trained Rowaini eye.

[OOC: Send your actions to everyone excep Molpe ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's eyes widen at the kiss and his face flushes crimson.*

"I'm going to have to jump off mole loofs in the futule, that I _*will*_," he jokes to assuage his nervousness.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe giggles in reply as she continues to smiles at him, “That was more for saving my life than from jumping off a roof,” with a wink she continues, “but the roof thing was still impressive.”

Still in his embrace Molpe looks towards Esperanza, who was quickly getting away from them, “We should hurry before you have to carry me to the roof top.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Do you wish me to cally you acloss the roof tops?" he asks, as the pair hurries after the energetic little girl.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe seemed to consider it, and she honestly did, she wasn’t sure what to think about being carried over the rooftops…  It would surely be a unique way to see the city but at the same time the thought of being so high was slightly scary, “Oh I don’t know…  I’m not the lightest of things you know.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You are quite srender, which onry contlibutes mole to youl gleat beauty, but I see that you are finding a kind way to hide a lefelence to my small statule." Wei-Han says frankly, "Not to wolly; I don't mind, and whire the rooftops are exciting, thele is no prace I'd lather be than light hele..."

"We're there luvvy-duvvies!" Esperanza announces, pointing excitedly at a filthy, sorry-looking run-down hovel, that looks so ready to fall down that it seems like it would be condemned as unlivable if only someone would pass by to do it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With one more smile flashed towards Wei-Han Molpe slows to a walk, she had expecting the Esperanza’s home to be deprived, and had tried to prepared herself but it was almost to much, a quick glance towards Wei-Han was all she allowed herself, her words were still true in her mind, anyone deserved better than this but especially a sweet loving child. *

Hiding her reaction behind a large smile Molpe walked slowly up towards Esperanza, “Wow, it’s something isn’t it?  Is your mother here?  Would it be better if Wei-Hon and I waited outsider or what?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I dunno if she's home.  She'll either have left some dinner and gone, or she'll be there, or she'll come soon.  But you guys can come in.  Mommy says not to talk to strangers or let them in the house, but you guys aren't strangers, you're heroes!  And besides, you saved me from the mean man."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“We’re not really heroes Esperanza,” Molpe replied cautiously she didn’t want to get the girl in trouble, “and besides you should listen to your mother.  We’ll wait in here while you see if mommy is home, okay?”

Molpe glanced sideways to see if she could read Wei-Wan’s opinion…[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well I already didn't listen to her when I talked to you a long time ago in the Festive Ward, but you looked like you needed a hug, and look how good it turned out.  But if you guys would rather _be alone_..." she smiles knowingly and heads into the house.

*Wei-Han seems totally neutral on this.  He has no problem about standing with you out on the street or with going inside.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles mischievously and winks at the young girl, “Yes!  That’s exactly why we want to be left alone,” she turns serious for a second, “Now go and see if your mom is home.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza enters the shattered threshold cheerfully.*

*Before she can return, however, Molpe hears a shuffling, thumping sound coming from the nearest bend in the alley.  Could the big man have followed them here?* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* After putting a single slender finger to her lips Molpe points to the alley and then moves over to his side.  After a look or two she slowly moves forward to look down the alley hopeful that Wei-Han will be joining her. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han follows Molpe's quiet stride in utter silence, as if he simply wasn't there.*

*As Molpe turns the corner, she is relieved not to see the big man, but what she does see is equal parts horrifying and saddening.*

*The approaching creature seems to either be a walking corpse or else a skeletally-gaunt humanoid, which walks forward with a shambling limp due to stiffness in the right leg from some sort of terrible wound.  You can't tell from this distance, but the razzled long chestnut-brown hair streaked with gray seem to indicate a female, though the tattered rags do not help decide the matter.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe not sure what else to do back pedals out of the alleyway and into Wei-Han’s arms. *

She whispers softly, not out of fear of offense, but in case the creature didn’t see them it wouldn’t know they are there, “What sort of creature is that?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm aflaid to terr you what I think," Wei-Han says, horrified.  "Check her light reg and you'll see why," he continues, using the female pronoun to refer to what approaches.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks for what Wei-Han is speaking about but it takes her a few seconds for it to dawn on her but even as it does she looks horrified by what she sees. *

“Oh my, Wei.  Is that her mother?  Is it still alive?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods*

"I'm not sure if its her mother, but she is alive.  I can see her bleathing even from over here, and her eyes would be brank and grazed lathel than simpry sad-rooking.  Prus there are signs of broodfrow to sevelar vitar spots," says the sharp-eyed Larakese man, even though Molpe can't make out any of this--not even remotely close--and she knows that she doesn't have troubled eyesight.

The thing that might just be Esperanza's mother shambles towards you with a cough and then rasps some words painfully in a dry hacking voice that is made sadder by the fact that it carries a melodic sense of rhythm and tone as if to hint that the speaker had once had a clear sweet voice before constant dehydration, desiccation, and disease kicked in, "Are you two rich folk going to keep whispering to each other and gawking at me?  Please, could you remove yourself from my path?  I must reach home as soon as I can so that my little girl needn't go hungry any longer than she has; I hope you two understand can the feeling?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods dumbly as she removes herself from the path, “I’m, I’m *so* very sorry…  My reaction was quite uncalled for, I have no excuse for it, and I’m not proud of it.  I hope you can forgive me…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]

*The pitiful woman shrugs as she continues to limp towards the pair.*

"You are forgiven, of course. No matter how hurtful it is to me to see a reaction like that from one whose beauty I once resembled, I'm sure that you didn't mean to make me feel that way. It is like I always teach my daughter, we must forgive and forget."

*As she draws nearer, Molpe can make out more features. She is wrinkled and feeble-looking, gaunt and skeletal, sickly and malnourished. The woman's left eye is covered by some sort of thin film that dulls the bright green, but the right eye is still clear, though sad-looking, holding a spirited glint that betrays the only remaining sign of the woman's lost beauty. Her chestnut-brown hair held streaks of grey and was devoid of any lustre, looking more like an odd-coloured clump of the rags she wore than anything else. The saddest thing of all is that Molpe, a true connoisseur of beauty in women, could attempt to mentally reconstruct this woman before the ravages of illness and starvation, and she might have once been more beautiful than the Limnad!*

"Why are you people here so deep in the slums anyway?" the woman wonders aloud, breaking up into a hacking fit of coughing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/(F) (Seelie):

[SBLOCK]_“Amity speaks quite a few languages, doesn't she? She must have traveled to many worlds. Maybe after tomorrow, I will be able to travel a lot, too. What languages do you speak, Abdiel from Arris? Just to know when one should notify you or could expect you to understand. You really need to learn the Dolathi language. It's what most people speak, not only here.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Everyone but Molpe: (_in Seelie_):
[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Amity speaks quite a few languages, doesn't she? She must have traveled to many worlds. Maybe after tomorrow, I will be able to travel a lot, too. What languages do you speak, Abdiel from Arris? Just to know when one should notify you or could expect you to understand. You really need to learn the Dolathi language. It's what most people speak, not only here.”_




"Amity does speak many languages. She surprised me when I came in by speaking perfect Mojiin. As I told her, she is very similar to the Peratok bird from home, in that she seems to be able to change to adapt to any situation. A very useful skill. Of course, she is much friendlier than the average Peratok who usually greets people by trying to pluck out their eyes."

"Unfortunately I do not speak many languages, as I can only speak Mojiin, Lifesong and Seelie. Seeing as I know that it is mostly Mojiin who speak the first two, I am really limited to Seelie. You are right that I should learn other languages, and I have been thinking of trying to learn the Dolathi language, but I have not had anybody to teach me yet." Abdiel pauses slightly, as if trying to decide whether to continue. "If we end up on a Spelljamming ship together, would you be willing to teach me this language. I am not sure how I could repay you, but I am sure that we would think of something."

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe ignores the question for the moment and reaches out for the woman as she breaks into a coughing fit.  It might not have been a smart thing to do, as the woman was obviously inflicted with numerous ailments some of which might be spread by touch, but for someone still trying to make amends for her actions, like Molpe, and who’s use to close physical contact even among friends, also like Molpe, it happened without a second thought.  Molpe held onto the woman supportively until the coughing fit that plagued her body had passed and then slowly she let go but not until she was sure the woman could hold herself up. *

Her large royal blue eyes wide in worry Molpe asked a question also caked in honest worry, “Lady, are you okay?” before answer the woman’s unanswered question, “We found a young girl and after having a wonderful day with her she brought us home to meet her mom.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Her eyes widen incredulously when Molpe reaches out and holds onto her and when she hears Molpe's words, she begins to cry softly in the Limnad's arms, the filmy build-up in her left eye preventing the tears from being seen as easily as they are in the right. "My daughter...I told her not to bother the well-to-do passers-by," she says, not seeming to be truly reprimanding though, "I never expected such an act to result in kindness such as yours, rather than imprisonment for breaking the peace..."

*Suddenly, a familiar sing-song voice calls out from around the corner.*

"Sorry guys, she's not here yet. Where'd you go Wee-Hun and Miss Molpe?"

"Wee-Hun--Wei-Han? Tokuwa, domo niyou ranbu rikko Wei-Han? Sonosu oto Larakese doji Ryuko si ranbu rikko Wei-Han." the woman says to Wei-Han.

"Hai. Esune, suteki da ne? Soroshi, 'Wei' ranbu rikko zarisen jasuseiru Lara-Kai. Reduke, ranbu 'Han' argo sagita-sakura, ne zomaishta," he replies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2005)

Abdiel & Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> When he opens his eyes again, his demeanor seems to have changed. He addresses Zykovian, "It would seem that we have not sown the proper seeds. We should prune the sapling so that it may grow straight. Please accept my apologies, I am not usually so curt, or quick to render judgment. Greetings Zykovian, my name is Abdiel from the planet Arris."



Zykovian extended his own arm in a similar manner and said, “I am Zykovian T’Erilan from the planet of Vanarca.  I am unfamiliar with your customs . . . .”  Zykovian waited to see how the greeting would take place, whether by arm or hand, shake or not, etc.  He would allow the Mojiin to instruct him.

_**Rystil Only**_
[sblock]_ ‘Unless the ‘pruning the sapling’ means he’s going to take my arm off,’_ Zykovian thought. _‘then there would be some issues to be dealt with here.’_[/sblock]
"Amity is quite an amazing one, I would have to admit,"  Zykovian replied to Melody and Abdiel regarding Amity's use of language.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian waited to see how the greeting would take place, whether by arm or hand, shake or not, etc.  He would allow the Mojiin to instruct him.




Abdiel grabs Zykovian's hand and shakes it. With a bit of a grin he says "Actually, we do not have any such greeting at home, this is a greeting that I learned during my travels."

"Would you please excuse me? I need to step outside for a short while, the air and noise in here is starting to get oppressive. I will be right back."

With that said, Abdiel stands and walks out of the front door.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

Rystil only:
[SBLOCK]
Abdiel will step outside, and try to determine what has Selar so excited. Does he feel anything special? If necessary, he will call Selar down and try to determine what is going on.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*After the others give him the okay to step outside, Abdiel calls Selar to him and tries to determine what's going on*

*The eagle swoops down from the rooftop playfully and nuzzles against the Mojiin's side.  For some reason, Abdiels catches a glint of red energy in his eyes, but then it is gone.  What could this be?*

[OOC: Knowledge (Nature) 4 + 10 = 14.  Aww, not quite enough; you might need to ask someone else for help ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe simply nodded her head in understand of Esperanza’s mother’s words but she didn’t really understand how a young girl talking to someone could result in imprisonment.  She had been on the verge of reply when she hears Esperanza calling for them, and then raided fire exchange of words she didn’t know, and though she watch the curiously Molpe went to retrieve Esperanza. *

Lifting the young girl up carefully Molpe smiled happily, “its okay, little one, we found her.”

* With young girl in her arms Molpe returned to the conversation between Wei-Han and Esperanza’s mother. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Mommy!" Esperanza pops out of Molpe's hands and runs to give her mother a big hug, while the older woman stares wide-eyed at Esperanza, whom she has never really seen fully clean before. The girl, hugs her mother enthusiastically, while spitting off what is probably a story of her adventures with Molpe and Wei-Han, but has so few breaks between words that it is clearly impossible for _anyone_ to understand the words, though the emotion behind them is clear. 

"That's wonderful, my little jewel!" the older woman says, crying a little bit as she smiles and strokes the little girl's hair, when there is suddenly a quiet, sickening popping sound caused by Esperanza's vigorous hugging. The mother winces in pain, continuing, "I'm not sure mommy is strong enough to keep up with your hugging today little one," and she tickles the young girl to loosen her grip in a playful way.

Esperanza continues, at least comprehendably this time "Anyways, Miss Molpe is my biggest hero, except you mommy, and you know what? When she made a mistake and thought some money was mine, you know what? I told her that you said that I shouldn't take things that don't belong to me because that's stealing! Aren't you proud of me?"

"Yes my dear," the bedraggled woman replies, coughing pitifully but trying her best to stifle it, "You're mommy's good little girl. Oh, I love you so Esperanza! I only wish I could be there for you more."

"I'd be the happiest girl ever if you could stay with me all day, mommy, but I know you do working stuff so I can have some food and stuff."

"That's true child. But see, you've brought us most excellent heroes as guests! Run and set our table and make the place presentable, and mommy and your new friends will be right behind you."

*As soon as Esperanza leaves, the woman falls backwards into Molpe's arms in a hackign and coughing fit for several minutes, and when she finally gets enough air to speak, she kisses Molpe's dress and wheezes out*

"Bless you, my lady Molpe, for being so kind to my poor little Esperanza!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]“No, bless you,” Molpe says softly as she holds the woman up, “for rising such a beautifully spirited girl and though I know its not much, but you deserve to be as clean as your soul.”

* Molpe beings singing a softly before she reaches out and touches Esperanza’s mother banishing away what could be possibly years of grime. After the spell had ran its course Molpe likely kissed the mother’s pristine forehead *[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The woman shakes her head in disagreement.  Unlike her daughter, she looked no less pathetic after the Hygiene spell.  In fact, if it was even possible, she looked even less healthy, as the dirt had helped to cover just how sickly the woman really was...*

"No," she says, "I am a terrible mother.  I have not been able to give my little girl any of the things that she deserves...that my mother gave me when I was young.  I...I can't even be there for her during the day, so all I can do is pray while I know she is running around all alone in this dreadful, dangerous place."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe takes the woman in her arms offering her a hug and a place to grieve, Molpe rested her weary head on her amble chest, if she so needed as Molpe herself held back her own tears of sadness.  It seems so unfair for this wonderful mom to suffer like this; to lose one’s beauty was truly horrific in her eyes and an unjust punishment for any transgression. *

“No!  You’ve given everything for her,” Molpe say with the force of belief, “your health, your time with her, I know you wish more for her, as any *true* mother would, but you’ve not a horrible mother at all!”

Molpe pauses for a second and shifts uncomfortably but finally asks what’s on her mind, “Where is the child’s father?  Where is Esperanza ‘s daddy?”[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 10, 2005)

All Except Molpe, in Rowaini:
[SBLOCK]
"It's a pleasure to meet you Amity. I am called Fedowin and your must humble of servants. I would love to have some Chaldeau wine if only you will share it with me! So why did you hide such magnificent hair before!? --Lets check for real versus illusion...-- *Fedowin reaches out to try and brush her hair back over her right ear* "And such lovely delicate ears as well! What have they heard of the evening so far?" [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The woman, whose name other than 'Mommy' Molpe still does not know, shakes her head weakly, still unwilling to admit that she is not at fault for her daughter's poverty.  At the question, she sighs and says:*

"That depends.  Do you mean her biological father or the man I once loved, so many years ago?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe gives a small smile as she continues to hold the frail woman, “I’ll be here long enough to hear both…  but first what is your name?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

All Except Molpe in  Rowaini:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity's hair is soft and silky, making Fedowin desire to touch it more.  This close, he realises that he's never seen any woman so attractive before.  Ever.  If the hair is an illusion, its a damn good one.*

"Ah, you're such a charmer!  Fedowin you say?  Why that's the same name as the pirate with the 10,000 Rowaini Crown bounty on his head.  Something about stealing the king's golden sceptre and fondling his daughter on the way out?  I heard they doubled the bounty on him because the princess liked it!  Such an interesting name for you to share!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Once, long ago, on Tymadeau, I was called Aldonza, but now I am just called 'Mommy' or 'You Wretch.'  I'm surprised that you even asked for my name at all, even after talking for all this time, but I guess that's what makes you different from the rest of them..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No I meant to ask earlier, Aldonza, but not all want to give their name and they consider it prying if you ask,” Molpe says as she consoles the older woman, “but you where going to tell me of your past, remember?”

Molpe gives a small hopeful smile as she waits for a reply.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Aldonza smiles and shakes her head in disbelief, then continues.*

"Long ago, I lived in Rowain, the daughter of a rich count, happily dancing and singing all day." Aldonza begins.

"When I was about 16, I was struck by love, as these things tend to happen, for a strong, handsome, and brave Rowaini knight by the name of Mireau. Unfortunately for us, our families were bitter enemies, so we kept our love a secret for two years, until my father betrothed me to be married to the odious Count Ferdinand. With the help of our local friar, Mireau and I got married and stowed away on a Spelljamming ship bound to Eldiz, and we brought along enough money to support us for a good year or so in happiness and comfort anywhere on Tymadeau. That was ten years ago."

"When we got to Eldiz, Mireau and I lived together in blissful love, and we befriended several kind folk here, including a Martial Artist of the Ryuko style named Wei-Han and an Altanian Arcanist of the Erilan Academy named Zarynian."

"However, all could not stay this happy for long, as Count Ferdinand found us and, not having any power to extradite us back to Tymadeau, knew that he could lure Mireau out by calling him a coward for running away and challenging him to a formal duel for my hand."

"Mireau honourably accepted, though Wei-Han and Zarynian insisted that they accompany him in case of foul play."

"The three of them never returned..."

*The woman pauses her story here as her body contorts in a wracking series of unprovoked spasms, accompanied by rapid breathing, and then she coughs sharply and returns to normal.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Not wanting to interrupt but hearing a way to familiar name Molpe dark blue eyes dart towards Wei-Han as his name as if to ask if it he knew the poor women before them. *

Molpe squeezes her hand lightly in support, “please?  If you don’t mind could you continue your story, my dear?  Was there no word of them ever again?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han is about to respond, but he stops when Molpe tells Aldonza to continue.*

"No.  It was as if they vanished completely.  I am sure my Mireau is dead, however, or he would have found me by now."

"Anyway, all that money we brought turned out to only be enough to stay for a few months in a moderately decent home in Eldiz, and I knew that I was a good dancer, so I auditioned in the Festive District and got a job as an exotic dancer that was able to sustain me in, if not as opulent of a life as I enjoyed as the daughter of a Count, then at least in comfort, waiting for my love to return.  But that all ended three years ago, when...when I...when I was raped by a monstrous Tralg..." 

*She trails off at the painful memory.*

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 10, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Rystil: [SBLOCK]Abdiel will cast Detect Magic to see if Selar is under any magical influence. He will then re-enter the inn.[/SBLOCK]
All except Molpe: [SBLOCK]Abdiel reenters with a worried look on his face. As he approaches the table, he asks (in Seelie) [SBLOCK]"Are either of you knowledgeable about nature? If you are, I was wondering if you would come outside with me for a moment to try to solve a small mystery with me. You are, of course, free to come out anyways, but I was hoping one of you would be able to help me out. I would really appreciate it."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel steps back from the table slightly to allow anyone who wants to stand up the opportunity to do so.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Detect Magic detects nothing more than a sympathetic vibration in the bond that the two of you share.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe had a good idea of what had happened next, her leg was lamed in the rape as she fight of her attacker and her only source of income  dried up as she struggled to find a means to survive.  Pulling the broke women closer still Molpe made no effort to ask what happened next, instead she tried to help Aldonza out as best she could. *

“Aldonza?  You needn’t say anything else…  You have someone here now, someone who will listen and protect you while you grieve…  You needn’t hold the tears back anymore.  Please/  Please cry and allow the tears to wash away the fester of this wound.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Aldonza cries softly on Molpe's shoulder, although the sobs come out more like coughs, the sorrow can be clearly felt.*

"It...its probably not what you'd think though.  Though the brute was drunk and forced himself on me, he was surprisingly gentle...considering...I expected to be crushed completely, but all that happened is that I dislocated my hip...an injury that would easily heal in a few days of rest..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Shhhh, you needn’t speak,” Molpe said softly in a soothing tone that suggest that while Aldonza didn’t need to that Molpe would be around to listen.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Aldonza quiets at Molpe's comforting words, but then she says wonderingly:*

"Aren't you curious though...About Esperanza?  I mean...I was raped by a hideous giant beast and then...I know I didn't expect her."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]With an understanding smile Molpe leans down and kisses her lightly on the forehead, “I am, but not if its going to cause you pain.  You’ve had more than your fair share and I don’t want you to have to relive that pain if you don’t want to.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sharing a heavy burden with one who will listen with a kind heart and never judge me only decreases the weight on my shoulders child," Aldonza replies.

"Oh, I'm sorry, did I call you child?" she laughs, "I know you're folk don't age as quickly as we Rowaini, so I'm probably not that much older than you are."

"In any case, it is something that I would tell a friar back home...but there are none here to comfort me..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“True,” Molpe speaks softly as she considers Aldonza’s words…

A few moments pass but finally her blue eyes turn to Wei-Han, “Is there any chance you could go and help Esperanza out?”

*Molpe hadn’t said it but she wanted to give Aldonza as much privacy as she could out of respect for the older women and the ordeals she had suffered through. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]

*Wei-Han nods.  He had been listening intently to the story ever since he heard his own name in it, but he will follow any of Molpe's desires unquiestioningly unless he has a much better reason than this to balk.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 10, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe smiled appreciatively at Wei-Han as he walked by her, she would have to think of a way to thank him later on for his unflinching loyalty, before she turned her attention back to Aldonza with a large inviting smile. * 

“Child works, in an honorary way, but you dishonor yourself as your old enough to only be my sister and not my mother.  It works though, if you would prefer you can think of my as your child but I warn you I have no experience being the ugly child,” Molpe pauses as she gives an infectious grin at her complement towards Aldonza’s true child, “I would like to do more for you though…  I would be greatly honored with being your friar, if only for a moment, also.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/(F) (Seelie):

[SBLOCK]_“Well, not more than most, I'm afraid, probably much less than you are yourself, but I'm curious, if that helps. And maybe I can give you the answer you are looking for.”_[/SBLOCK]

A/Z/F:

[SBLOCK]The Rowaini woman stands up from her chair, nodding acknowledgement towards the Mojiin.

OOC: Reposting description
[SBLOCk]A young Rowaini woman, who is standing at the bar, turns her head a few times in the direction of the table, Abdiel is sitting at, while chatting with the Altanian barkeeper. Her beautiful figure is dressed in a form-flattering dress of dark-green cloth, a long skirt and a short top, fully revealing her midriff and greatly enhancing her attractive appearance, with only a single necklace worn around the delicate neck to accentuate her look. The waist-long black hair is flowing down her back and the green eyes looking over the two patrons at the table curiously. Eventually, she turns her slender body around and heads towards it.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

A/M/(F) (Seelie):

[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Well, not more than most, I'm afraid, probably much less than you are yourself, but I'm curious, if that helps. And maybe I can give you the answer you are looking for.”_



"I only have a passing interest in the natural arts.  However, I am somewhat knowledgable on a variety of topics, perhaps one of these will be of assistance," Zykovian explained, rising from his seat at the table.[/SBLOCK]

A/M/F:
[SBLOCK]The Altanian stood after the Rowaini woman, glancing around the room as he did. Adjusting his cloak, the man followed the pair if/when they went out of the inn.  [/SBLOCK]

_**Rystil Only**_
[sblock]_'Ten thousand coins calling my name . . . I could *possibly * hold onto the flat for a month or two, have money to follow a cold trail, even book passage home to return to my studies,'_ Zykovian thought as he scanned the room looking for trouble.  _'Perhaps if the Mojiin is indebted to me, he may be more willing to help with this bounty._[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 11, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Honest Merchant

For everyone but Molpe in rowaini 

[sblock]
"Ah, truly an amazing coincidence! But surely you cannot suspect that such an honest man as myself would be mistaken for such a rogue! I am also a citizen of Eldiz, so of course, I cannot be the daring pirate you describe. What is such an amazing jewel of feminity doing tending bar instead of being showered with richs and adoration?"
[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 11, 2005)

Fedowin

For everyone but molpe

[sblock]
Fedowin glances back, and smiles at the Rowaini woman.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Then thank you...sister," 

*Gazing up at the beautiful Nymph and saying that word without seeing any contempt or disagreement with the proclamation in Molpe's eyes causes the woman to smile beatifically as she has never done so far, and probably hasn't in a while, and then she begins to start crying again.*

*As Molpe waits patiently for her to stop, she begins her story again amid sobs of joy*

"Then, one day, I had a warm feeling inside and I realised I was pregnant with that creature's child.  So when my hip healed, I went back to dancing, and I used some of my money to learn more about the Tralg, and reproduction.  Did you know that there is no such thing as a female Tralg?  I learned they can only reproduce by raping women of other races, and the child of such a union is always another Tralg.  Since the Tralg child is far too big for the woman to handle, most of them die in childbirth, leaving the child either dead as well or without a mother."

"Perhaps a normal person would have been disgusted at this...but I felt the life within me, and I felt...sorry for the Tralg race, and what it must be like to have no mother.  About this time, I was so swollen with child that it became hard to continue dancing, and most people didn't want to see a dancer late in a pregnancy term anyway--offended their conceit that the dancers were all beautiful maidens.  But I knew for what I needed the money, so I found the few who were...umm...into pregnant women, and I gave them......a private performance for money."

*She has to stop for a coughing fit again, so she takes it as a chance to ask.*

"I know that I am rambling.  Am I making any sense?  Should I just continue with my story?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, surely not!" she says with a twinkle in her eye. 

"It would be about as unlikely as that lovely dueling cutlass..." she says pointing to the Legendary Cutlass, "...belonging to a legendary pirate by the name of William, once long ago, and we all know that this simply isn't possible."

"As for my occupation, this is a job that lets me make lots of new friends, and I must insist that I *am* being showered with riches and adoration," she replies, winking at Fedowin.

[OOC: The others have left the inn, so you can go back to Rystil only  ]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Abdiel, Zykovian, and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The Mojiin leads his two new companions outside the inn, where at his command, an eagle swoops down from the rooftop.  Perhaps this is what Abdiel wanted them to help him examine?* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Aldonza, you make perfect sense,”  Molpe nods as she guides them over to a pile of rubbish were in a possible insane act she sits top of it like it was nothing at all as the back of her dress quickly darkens from the filth, “Please, my sister, sit besides me and continue.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Aldonza slumps to a sitting position upon the pile, a morbid queen atop a throne of filth.*

"Now that I wasn't working for the Dance Festhall officially any more, they stopped pampering me like a diva.  No more living in free rooms in the back of the Festhall, no more beautiful clothes provided to help me look sexy as I danced...So I had to use some of my money just to find a place to live, and I chose a low-scale tavern in the Dock Ward, which seems like Heaven now compared to here, but back then it was so filthy to my refined tastes that I felt that there simply was nothing worse--though I was willing to make that sacrifice.  After rent, I didn't quite have enough money for what I had in mind, but I managed to succeed despite this due to the fact that I was still quite beautiful then, even swollen as I was.  I charmed the most expensive doctors in Eldiz to help me with my brilliant smile and bright shining eyes...and of course all the money I had saved up throughout my time.  They analysed the problem and came up with a solution.  Have you ever seen a snake, and how it will dislocate its jaw when it wants to open its mouth really really wide and swallow a big animal whole?  Well the doctors used the same principle here.  They dislocated my hip again, cracking the bone in several places and cutting a large hole into my...thigh.  And then we waited, so that the doctors could guide the newborn through the newly created channel when the time came..."

*She winces a bit, wanting to keep going but needing her 'friar,' or 'soeur' really, to offer comfort as the memory of the operation clearly pains her.  Like a little child and not the ancient-seeming twenty-eight year old that she truly is, she clutches against Molpe and sobs at her 'sister's' chest, cleansing tears of catharsis flowing down her cheeks.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]As Abdiel steps out of the inn, an eagle swoops down and lands on his shoulder.

(In Seelie): [SBLOCK]"This is Selar. He is the reason that I asked you to come out here."[/SBLOCK]He turns to Selar and says something in Mojiin, the only words that you understand are Melody and Zykovian.
(In Seelie): [SBLOCK]"We have a link that enables us to feel what the other is feeling. When I excused myself earlier, it was because I was getting a very strange feeling from Selar. He seems to be more excited than usual, excited in a way that he has not felt since we left Arris. Unfortunately I was not able to determine the cause of this strange feeling. That is why I asked if you could help me. Any information that you could add would be greatly appreciated."[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe holds her tight, allowing her to cry all she needed, her softly sweet voice was the only thing that broke up the noise of the sobbing tears. *

“I cannot imagine how painful that was but you needn’t focus on the pain, my sister.  You put yourself through unbearable pain so you could be with Esperanza!  I’m quite proud of you and I hope you realize that.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Melody *OR* Zykovian, whichever casts Detect Magic, if any:
[SBLOCK]
You sense a sympathetic bond between the Mojiin and the eagle, which links them empathically, and it is throbbing

Spellcraft and Knowledge (Nature) follow-up from Zyk:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC: Spellcraft 18 + 9 = 27! Wow!
Knowledge (Nature) 14 + 6 = 20.  Good enough barely]

*Spellcraft: It is clear that the sympathetic bond allows the transfer of the Mojiin's ability to sense lifeforce to the bird.  Hence, the sympathetic vibration merely means that the bird is reacting to Abdiel's reaction to something.  But what and why?*

*Knowledge (Nature): The bird's senses are stronger than out own.  Wait, that's it!  The bird may only receive sympathetic vibrations from Abdiel and thus be a lot less likely to give any indication of the direction, *but it can sense the jewel * even though Abdiel can't...and Abdiel didn't know!*
[/SBLOCK]

Spellcraft from Melody:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC: 3 + 6 = 9]

*The significance is unclear from a Spellcraft analysis, though you are free to ponder the other information in character or suggest that Zykovian give it a try instead*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you sister...I...I think I can continue."

"The operation worked without a hitch, just as the doctors had said, except one thing that nobody expected--instead of a hideous monster, which I was still prepared to love with all my heart, there emerged instead the most beautiful baby girl that I had ever seen.  It was as if the angel that my Mireau had become had bypassed all physical and spiritual boundaries to become the father of my child instead of the Tralg through my dreams of him...This was clearly a miracle, and it filled me with Hope, and so I called the girl Esperanza.  The doctors set my injuries as best they could, but they warned me that I needed to stay in bed off of my leg for three months or else something terrible could happen."

"But I had only been thinking about ensuring the baby's survival...I had no money left at all.  But I needed to eat more than ever in order to produce nutritious milk to give suck to my little Esperanza.  I tried begging and using the baby for sympathy, but I had grown somewhat sick from one of my 'special patrons' who must have infected me from just before the birth, and it didn't produce enough on which to live well, though it at least brought me enough to rent this run-down hovel here and buy enough nourishment to keep my pap from running dry, at least at first.  But Esparanza was a big baby, though she has become quite small for her age since then--I like to think that it was not from malnourishment so much as adaptation to lack of food or a blessing from the angels to help her need less--and it simply wasn't enough."  

"And so, ignoring the doctors' warning because I had no choice, I did the only thing I could think to do and begged for my job back at the Dance Festhall...happily, the owners, who were somewhat fond--if not of me then at least of the profits my previous dancing had brought in--allowed me back...And after only a few weeks, I had more than enough money to let me feed my Esperanza through the first six months of the crucial first year, assuming I lived in utter poverty.  But then, my stubborn disobedience to the doctors caught up to me.  The not-quit-healed leg just _snapped_ in the middle of the performance, turning at an odd angle and reopening the hole in my thigh, causing bleeding that everyone could see.  Combined with the fact that I could never dance again, this fiasco was mortifying enough to cause the owners to throw me out and turn their backs on me.  The doctors told me that I should have listened and that now the leg could never be fixed..." 

"Without any means of income, I was still able to last for six months on what I had, looking for a job.  Much to my surprise, I found that Esparanza grew in size and mind at twice the normal speed, and better still matured physically at three times the normal rate.  This was another blessing from the angels, for it meant that she was more quickly able to eat her own food and be weaned from my pap, and I became able to simply feed her and ignore myself--only eating once every other day--not to mention that I had provided the proper nourishment and constant love for the equivalent of her early developmental years, when they say demons can possess a child if she does not have love and nourishment...but living in the filth, I grew sicker by the day."

"Eventually, I found the job at which I still work today.  And it pays better than any other that I could find--much better!--though I wish I could spend more time with my little one.  I work cleaning up the toxic fumes, spills, and run-off at an alchemist's lab, and the alchemist pays me fairly well because the last few people at the job have died from exposure to the chemicals and so nobody wants to work there, but I know that I will be able to go on until I have enough money to let Esperanza live the life she deserves.  But come inside...let me show you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe had listened in silence, not of her choice but in stunned silence, it was had be a story of both happiness, of love conquers all, but it was also a story of great sadness and tragedy.  Nodding her head slowly Molpe got up, murmuring a soft song that left herself, not to mention her dress, in immaculate condition, and followed Aldonza inside. *

Resting her gentle hand softly on Aldonza’s shoulder Molpe once again tried to reassure her, “Aldonza, I truly wish we shared our blood, you are a good woman and I’m truly proud of you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 11, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Gentleman

[sblock]
"Truly! And as unlikely as my wandering into a random bar and finding the most lovely woman in the city! Oh, Wait! That _ did _ happen! Well, who can say how the world works? So tell me sweetling, do you know the other Rowaini that just walked out with glum faced Zyk? I fear she might be in danger, and I hate to see a woman take risks like that."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you my sister.  I wish I had your blood so that it would help me stay strong and healthy for my little girl...I feel that some day, I will no longer be able to go to work, but..."

*She leads Molpe past Esperanza and Wei-Han.  The industrious Larakese man has produced a set of small woodworking blades seemingly from nowhere, and he seems to be truly taking the command to help Esperanza set the table to heart by teaching her how to use the tools to repair the broken and sagging table to working order.  Aldonza takes Molpe to the only other 'room,' more of a partition with a pile of soft trash and dirty cushions that serves as a bed and some rotted remains of furniture probably left behind from the last owner.*

"Here," Aldonza says with a smile, grinning almost mischievously in a way that reminded Molpe of Esperanza and pointing at a drawer in the dresser, "I keep my stash of all the money I've saved up for Esperanza in that drawer...500 credits..." she falls into a fit of coughing spasms, collapsing partway to the ground and clearly unable to open the drawer herself.  "Take a look!" she manages. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
"You flatter me, truly Fedowin!  The girl who walked out with those two is my friend Melody.  You should hear her sing; she has a beautiful voice!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 11, 2005)

Fedowin

 [sblock]

 "Indeed! Truly I cannot wait for such an opportunity, for surely only a fool would ignore advice from you! So tell me my lovely jewel of the night, what does she sing of to such bounty hunters as Zykovian?"

 [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody & Abdiel: (In Seelie):
[SBLOCK]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "This is Selar. He is the reason that I asked you to come out here . . . We have a link that enables us to feel what the other is feeling. When I excused myself earlier, it was because I was getting a very strange feeling from Selar. He seems to be more excited than usual, excited in a way that he has not felt since we left Arris. Unfortunately I was not able to determine the cause of this strange feeling. That is why I asked if you could help me. Any information that you could add would be greatly appreciated."



“What a handsome, eagle, Abdiel,”  Zykovian commented in Seelie.  “I would like to check a few things, Abdiel, with your permission.  I have some magical talent and a detection magic or two may provide necessary information in order to proceed”

*Assuming that Abdiel allowed the incantation, Zykovian muttered some in Altanian, and focused the arc on the creature for a good 15-20 seconds.  The time allowed him to process the information and to think on what could have excited the bird.*

“Strong bond . . . transference . . . excellent senses . . . ,” Zykovian commented in Seelie as he studied.  Zykovian’s eyes narrowed, and he quickly looked all around them for people observing or within earshot.  “I know what has got Selar here all riled up, though I believe that we should speak of it privately, or at least more privately than the open street in front of a popular inn.”[/SBLOCK]
_**Rystil Only**_
[sblock]Zykovian will pass his detect over the mojiin as well, looking for items and such of a magical nature.  Zykovian is curious as he really has no idea what Abdiel does in life.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know.  It would seem that the two just met tonight and were starting a new friendship.  New friendships are always the most beautiful ones, but old friendships that turn to familiar intimacy are the sweetest, of course."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody: (In Seelie):
[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “What a handsome, eagle, Abdiel,”  Zykovian commented in Seelie.  “I would like to check a few things, Abdiel, with your permission.  I have some magical talent and a detection magic or two may provide necessary information in order to proceed”



"Of course, go ahead."


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “I know what has got Selar here all riled up, though I believe that we should speak of it privately, or at least more privately than the open street in front of a popular inn.”



"Of course. Any information you can give me would be appreciated. I have rented a room in this inn, maybe we could go and talk there."

If the others agree, Abdiel will lead them into his room in the inn keeping Selar on his shoulder.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Zykovian ONLY:
[SBLOCK]
The Mojiin has nothing magical, although his odd armour seems to have a lingering aura of magic on it that indicates that strong magics were sued in the making.

The Rowaini girl, however, has a dress with Moderate Transmutation, and something in her pack with weak Evocation
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Zykovian and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The Mojiin's suggestion seems sound, unless you had any other ideas.  Amity's rooms are well-known for being discreet and difficult even to use divination magic to access.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody: (In Seelie):
[SBLOCK]







			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "Of course. Any information you can give me would be appreciated. I have rented a room in this inn, maybe we could go and talk there."



"That's acceptable . . . and quick,"  Zykovian said.  "Assuming of course that it is fine with Melody as well."

*If so, Zykovian will indicate that Abdiel should lead on, and Zykovian will trail behind the pair, looking for trouble.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Zykovian, Abdiel, and Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Assuming Melody has no unforeseen problems with the arrangement, the trio returns to the inn with the eagle and enters the common room, waving to Amity, who is talking to the Rowaini man and doesn't seem the least bit fazed by the bird.  They continue to the stairs, which lead to the rooms.  Abdiel checks the doors until he finds one that matches his key, nods and opens the door, as the three walk in*

*You find yourselves in a lush verdant forest, teeming with animal and plant-life.  Abdiel can feel the lifeforce around him and recognises it as belonging to Arris, if only she was still as lush as she was long ago.  You hear the sounds of tropical birds singing sweetly, and can smell the scents of beautiful flowers, which you see blooming above you in the upper regions of the trees where there is more light.  The door is gone now, but in its place there is an arch made from two hanging tree branches.*   [/SBLOCK] 

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*As you talk to Amity, the trio reenters and then walks up the stairs immediately, absurdly carrying an eagle with them.  Amity waves and seems to either not notice the eagle or nto care.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian and Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *You find yourselves in a lush verdant forest, teeming with animal and plant-life.  Abdiel can feel the lifeforce around him and recognises it as belonging to Arris, if only she was still as lush as she was long ago.  You hear the sounds of tropical birds singing sweetly, and can smell the scents of beautiful flowers, which you see blooming above you in the upper regions of the trees where there is more light.  The door is gone now, but in its place there is an arch made from two hanging tree branches.*



Abdiel stares at the trees around him, absorbed by the unexpected scenery.

"This feels like home. I do not know how Amity did it, but it really feels like I am on Arris."

Abdiel continues to stare in awe at the room around him. He shakes his head, and continues the earlier conversation.

"So, Zykovian, what did you discover about the cause of Selar's unusual behaviour?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks into the draw and exclaims, “Oh, wow!”  it seems forced, and though she smiles at Aldonza its one of ignorance.  Not wanting to fib Molpe looks at the pile of coins one more time as she begins fishing around in her backpack. *

“I’m sorry, Aldonza, but my knowledge of credits or coins is rather lacking, it does seem like a lot though…  We just don’t have currency on Amaranthia  and before today I’d never had one but now I have a couple of handfuls,”  she shows her own coins, “you’re of course more than welcome to them, sister, and if you need more I'm willing to help you get some more...”

Her words are honest and true but also at the same time see seems to fill bad for not understanding something that brings great pride to Aldonza...[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Something is very strange. There do seem to be 500 pieces of paper in there, as Aldonza has stated, but...Molpe expected them to be filthy and they are actually clean. Additionally, they all have the Eldish symbol for 10 written on them, which is kind of weird. Maybe Molpe just doesn't understand money, but ten times five hundred seems like it would be five thousand...*

"But don't you need to keep at least a few coins?  I realise that Amaranthia has no coinage, but how else are you going to pay for anything?" Aldonza asks.

*Meanwhile, the basically non-existant walls between the two 'rooms' proves thin enough to hear a conversation between the other two going on.*

"So can I just call you Wee?  Like Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Because Miss Molpe called you that once.  And also Wee-Hun!"

"Errm...Wei, the first one is my famiry name.  And Han, the second one is the personar name.  Usuarry, if you wanted to sholten it, you would use the personar name.  So Miss Molpe would just call me 'Hun' for instance."

"Okay Hun!"

"No , not you call me Hun; errm...that does not sound light flom a rittle gill rike you.  You can just carr me Han if you plefer."

"Hey, I'm not little!  I'll let you know I'm almost a woman!  Look, see?"

"Errm...uhh...please put that back on..."

"Umm...OK!  Gee, you're funny!  You know, you have lots of wood dust on you.  Here, let's sing a song like Miss Molpe does!"

*You hear the sound of Esperanza's clear beautiful voice singing a duplicate of Molpe's Hygiene song from the other room.*

"There, see?  All clean!"

"Errm...I thought Miss Molpe said that you need to plactise first befole you can do that?"

"I did!  I did!  I practised it with her and then when I was looking for mommy and then cleaning before you came in I practised s'more!"

"Errm...You are furr of wonderfur sulplises, Esperanza."

"Aww...you flirterer!  You want to see them again?"

"Errm...No, no don't!"

"But I thought you said I have wonderful surprises?"

"No, I meant the song though."

"Ohhhhhhhhhh!  That's not a surprise though!  I knew it would work because I saw Miss Molpe do it before, and she's my hero you know."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]Outside the inn, Melody had observed, but not said much; the Altanian bounty hunter seemed more than able to explain whatever it was, Abdiel's bird had noticed.

_“Impressive! Maybe I should rent a room here, too, they seem to be outfitted in a splendid and rather extraordinary style. I like it. So, this is how it's like on Arris? How beautiful!”_

The Rowaini woman curiously waits to hear Zykovian's suggestions about the bird, her hands gently resting upon her hips.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 11, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“So, this is how it's like on Arris? How beautiful!”_



"This is how all of Arris used to look, but now there are only small pockets of my world that still look like this. Much of my world has been ravaged by the destructive magics of the Valsians. It has really changed the way that the Mojiin live. Those who want to protect the planet are Preservers, while those who want to destroy the offenders are Avengers. It has divided the Mojiin into two separate groups. I must add that not all Valsians are evil and destructive, in fact, it is because of a Valsian that I left my planet in the first place."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody and Abdiel :[SBLOCK] 

*Zykovian entered the room and his jaw literally dropped.  Unexpected to be certain, it is several moments before he shook himself and returned to the conversation.*



			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "This feels like home. I do not know how Amity did it, but it really feels like I am on Arris . . . So, Zykovian, what did you discover about the cause of Selar's unusual behaviour?"



“As you know, Selar and you share a sympathetic bond . . . in layman’s terms you feel what he feels and vice-versa.  However, Selar’s senses are much more acute than your own in several areas,”  Zykovian explained.  “The jewel we spoke of earlier . . . you mentioned that you could sense it if you were within a ‘tree-length.’  You share that ability with Selar . . . his heightened activity is because he senses the gem . . . through you.  It is close . . . but not as close a tree-length.” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]* The credits and questions about currency are promptly forgotten, the conversation that is over heard had moments of childish joy in it but something was obvious off, Molpe didn’t know what but it sounded like Wei-Han had his arms full.  As Molpe comes around from behind the wall she smiles at the two occupants within the room but her royal blue eyes quickly drifted towards Wei-Han.  *

“What are you to doing out here to cause such a ruckus?” Molpe grinned as if nothing was wrong and she was seeing two old friends for the first time in years.[/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Errm...fixing the tabre?" Wei-Han says, sheepishly.

*Molpe looks to see that they have indeed fixed the table by cutting off some of the rotted pieces and building a new, stronger table with the good ones.*

"Yeah, Wei-Han is goody with woody!  But he doesn't think I'm pretty," Esperanza teases, "But that's OK because I think that's just because he likes you better, Miss Molpe!"

"I nevel said that you were not pletty chird; its just that..."

*Esperanza cuts him off.*

"Good!  Then its settled then Wei-Hun: I'll be your second girlfriend!"

*Wei-Han flushes crimson.*

"Errm, most honourable and radiant Esperanza...it is not that you are not beautifur, but...don't you think you are a rittle too young?  And besides, I've never even had a filst one so far...the rife of a Ryuko Initiate is vely ronery..."

"Don't let my little girl fluster you," Aldonza smiles, straining her ruined face once again to do so, "She's such a flirt, aren't you dear?  And you needn't worry about being alone your whole life just for being a Ryuko Initiate...why, the other Wei-Han had lots of good friends, but none of them was as wonderful as the one you have."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]With a large smile Molpe watched everyone having fun, in her eyes it was nice to see such different people getting along with each other so well, or at least most of them looked like they where having fun.  With a slightly worried look Molpe looked upon Wei-Han and couldn’t decide if he was having fun so she moved to intervene. *

“If no one has any objections I would like to steel a second or two with my boyfriend.”

* Though she felt bad for adding to his embarrassment Molpe smiled and winked as she also didn’t want Aldonza or Esperanza to think they where talking behind their backs. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Certainly sister," Aldonza says with a smile, "We'll leave you two alone as long as you like.  Won't we Esperanza."

"Sure," the little girl says with a knowing grin, and as Molpe leads Wei-Han away, she suddenly continues to her mother, "Wait, if Miss Molpe's your sister, does that make her my Auntie?  I never had an Auntie before!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe couldn’t help but smile at Esperanza’s observation but she didn’t stop to reply to and once alone she smiles honesty at Wei-Han and states simply what she had wanted to talk about. * 

“It looked like you could use a break, 'Hun'.”  It was the first time she had ever shortened his name, and made it obvious she had heard them talking, and she quickly apologized, “I’m sorry I over heard, it wasn’t my intention, but I’m curious as to why you would let me pronounce your name wrong all this time, Wei-Han.  I just hope I didn’t dishonor you in the process...” 

She frowned slightly as she looked at no particular piece of rubbish upon the ground...[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Surery you joke with me?  You?  Dishonour me?  Impossibre, that it is!  I'm the one who is not arrowed to speak with you in youl own beautifur ranguage, and even when we talk in this common Erdish, I mangre half the wolds so badry that I think sometimes you can no longer undelstand me but pletend to do so out of kindness and torerance fol me...With that kind of genelosity flom you, how could I evel be so dishonourabre as to collect you on youl plonunciation of my name, Molpe?"

".....and besides, I must truthfurry admit that I lathel rike it when you carr me 'Wei-Hun,' that I do...and the walmth and kindness in youl voice when you say it make it seem rike a special name you made just for us, lathel than a mistake..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiled curiously towards Wei-Han, “As I’ve said before I understand you perfectly fine but if your wanting to learn my native tongue I would be honored to teach you.”

She smiled as she sat back down on the pile of rubbish from before, patting the spot next to her for Wei-Han to join her, her smile never wavering but it was mixed with embarrassment as she confused her mistake. *

“Wei-Hun was a mistake, but if you want me to call you by Hun than so be it.  I have no issue with giving you a special name but wouldn’t Han be more appropriate?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han smiles and shakes his head.*

"Han is my personar name.  It simpry distinguishes me from the other members of famiry Wei, that it does.  So any of my acquaintances can call me Han if they choose...but you are the onry one to call me 'Hun' and so it seems speciar, just rike everything else about you...and besides, it impries that I mean mole to you than simpry some guide that wirr take you to the Festive Ward, and that makes _me_ feel speciar."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]Molpe beamed a radiant smile as she replied enthusiastically, she liked the idea of making Wei-Han feel good about himself,  “Oh, well you are more than just a guide that would take me to the Festive Ward.  You’re a friend, a protector, and a confidant.  I would be lost without you so you a truly deserving of the ‘Hun’ name.”

She nodded her head in agreement to her words as if it the act would make them so before she got lost in her own curiosity, “Hun?  Do I deserve my own special name in your opinion too?”[/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han laughs*

"You surery do, that you do, and much moleso than I, but I am nevel good at these things.  When I rook at you you, I can't think of any names... Just 'Goddess' , 'Radiant' , 'Perfect' , 'Divine'....Do you have any special name you would rike for me to carr you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]* Normally Molpe would have smiled at the compliment and adoration that Wei-Han flourished her with but she only frowned as she gave the special name serious thought.  She hadn’t named anything in a real long time and like Wei-Han she wasn’t much good at it either. *

“Well it seems fair to reason that it should be natural and not forced, right?” she smiles with her bright blue eyes as she continues, “and those names just seem more like a title than specifically for me.”

After some deep thought she finally brightens and asks, “Hun? when you look upon me what do you focus on the most?  That seems like a good an idea as any to work from.” Molpe muses with pride. [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*At first, Wei-Han flushes in embarrassment as he ponders the implications of this question, but then he thinks about it in a different way.*

"It could onry be youl most beautifur quarity of arr: Youl kind and roving healt.  Othel than the fact that it has two of the retter 'R' in it so I wirr nevel be abre to say it light, do you have any objection to..."

*He seems to strain and say each word as slowly and carefully as possible, to get it right*

"...'Dear-Heart'? It is 'Kokoro Koishii' in my tongue."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]Molpe tries, yet fails, to  suppress a giggle that causes her top heavy body to jiggle as she listens to the translation, “Oh my!  That sounds like a mouthful!  I’m not sure if I would ever remember to respond to that,” she replies worriedly, “Are you sure this nothing you like physically about my body cause back home we chose names that envision the physical beauty of the object.” [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh...'Dear-Heart' is too rong ol the Larakese tlansration is too rong?  Would just 'Koishii' be bettel?  See, 'Koishii' has no retters that are hald fol me to say too, that it doesn't!  As for youl body...it is tlury magnificent, but in my rand, to carr a woman by the name of one of her body-palts--or a pail of her body-palts--no matter how rovely they are, is seen as a dishonour to her, that makes her seem ress of a person and mole of an object...If it is not youl way, then I aporogise fol my curture's plesumptions..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] “Oh,”  Molpe answers sort of shocked that their cultures could be so different, “well we don’t even have males so it’s not dishonorable at all but anyhow, it’s your special nickname for me so you can choose it,”  her smile returns as does her curiously, “So is that what you find most magnificent?  ‘My pair’ I think that’s what you called them.”[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 11, 2005)

Zykovian and Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “As you know, Selar and you share a sympathetic bond . . . in layman’s terms you feel what he feels and vice-versa.  However, Selar’s senses are much more acute than your own in several areas,” ... "The jewel we spoke of earlier . . . you mentioned that you could sense it if you were within a ‘tree-length.’  You share that ability with Selar . . . his heightened activity is because he senses the gem . . . through you.  It is close . . . but not as close a tree-length.”



"The 'Crazan Arris' is here? Nearby? Then we should find it, so that it can rightfully be returned to Arris and its powers used to ..." Abdiel stops and collects himself before continuing, "Who asked you to find the 'Crazzan Arris'? Can they be trusted? Are they a Mojiin?"

"If you are trying to find this gem for the right cause, I can help you find it. I can detect it within a tree-length and pinpoint it's exact location within a branch-length. It seems that Selar is even more perceptive than I am. We could probably use him to help us as well."[/SBLOCK]
Rystil only: [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 Abdiel will make a sense motive check when Zykovian responds to see whether I can detect if he is telling the truth.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's face goes red again*

"Errm...Why don't we complomise and combine the good things about both of oul curtures to find the pelfect name for you?  Take the physicar beauty from youl dilect way of naming and the soul-deep beauty of my peopre's metapholic way of naming and combine then."

*He points the flower in Molpe's hair.*

"You are rike the Riry...the 'L..i..l..y' that you weal with you, arways, that you are.  Beautifur and delicate, arways wishing to broom folth and show the blightness of youl sprendour to the wolld, and make it a mole cheelfur prace for evelyone.  Can I call you 'Lily' ?  It is 'Yuri' in my tongue." 

"As for youl body, errm...werr, evely singre palt of it is magnificent, as if designed to bling preasure to anyone who rays eyes on you.  Flom youl grorious hail, to youl rovery eyes, to your losy rips, to the golgeous culves that jiggre gentry whenever you are preased...Youl vely being seems to sing out to any onrooker rike a beautifur song, whispeling to them all a gleat preasure and desile to make you happy and to take you in with arr the senses, to rook upon you, to heal youl wondelfur voice, to smerr the scent of frowers, to touch you, to taste your rips upon theils..."

"So prease, do not think that your beauty is any ress than spectacurar because of my lestlaint.  It is a rittle bit of my curture, and a rot mole that I do not deselve you, and nothing to do with any faurt in you, which there are none." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*You feel that the Mojiin is being cautious towards you, and you get an urge to tell him the truth, but in a specfici way to ensure that your lack of complete knowledge does not make the Mojiin go ballistic and decide to keep the crystal for himself. Something like mentioning that you are recovering the crystal for its original owner from a offworld thief before a bandit group led by a Valsian (the Mojiin had just told you that Valsians destroyed their planet after all, so using that true fact against the Rosethornes sounded like a good plan) could grab it.  You could also specifically answer the "Who asked you to find the Craza Arris" question by speaking of Eloquence.*

[OOC: Int check 18 + 5 = 23]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel and Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> " The 'Crazan Arris' is here? Nearby? Then we should find it, so that it can rightfully be returned to Arris and its powers used to ... Who asked you to find the 'Crazan Arris'? Can they be trusted? Are they a Mojiin?  If you are trying to find this gem for the right cause, I can help you find it.”



“Of course, Abdiel, in the spirit of our new acquaintance, I can tell you that one know as Eloquence gave me my task, and I trust that one with my life,”  Zykovian explained in Seelie.  “As such, I’m certain that the right cause is to find the gem before anyone else, including these Valsians you spoke of, get it before we can.”

“Regardless of my mission,” Zykovian said looking around at Abdiel’s room in wonder, “if that gem can turn your world back into something like this . . . and you could be certain that it got into the hands that could turn it back . . . I’m certain that it would be worth the time, cost, and effort to pursue . . . and get it into those right hands.” 



			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I can detect it within a tree-length and pinpoint it's exact location within a branch-length. It seems that Selar is even more perceptive than I am. We could probably use him to help us as well."



_**Rystil Only**_
[sblock]_‘I do believe this Mojiin likes to repeat himself, he already told me this information,’_ Zykovian thought.  _‘Then again, he may have just told me again because he didn’t remember, or perhaps because he didn’t believe that I would remember.  Not everyone has memory training.’_[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2005)

Abdiel
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel's Sense Motive:

The Altanian has spoken only the truth about his assignment.  The only interesting thing you detect is that he doesn't seem to have realised the distinction between pinpointing at a branch length and sensing at a tree length, so he makes some nonverbal cues that lead you to believe that he thinks you have just repeated yourself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

Zykovian & Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Regardless of my mission,” Zykovian said looking around at Abdiel’s room in wonder, “if that gem can turn your world back into something like this . . . and you could be certain that it got into the hands that could turn it back . . . I’m certain that it would be worth the time, cost, and effort to pursue . . . and get it into those right hands.”



"Then we should try to find it now. I cannot imagine that Selar can feel it at a much greater distance than I can, so it cannot be too far. We should go now."[/SBLOCK]

Rystil only:
[SBLOCK]Does Selar still seem agitated? Does it appear that the gem could still be within his sensing range. How much farther than me do I think that Selar could sense this? Maybe twice as far? More? Less?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Selar feels happy and at home, but the Jewel agitation is completely and utterly gone. Which is odd, since it was still there just before you entered the door to your room. You're not sure of the implications of this though. You think that you should ask someone who knows more about Arcane things about this and also about how much farther Selar should be able to sense a magic aura than can you, given that his physical senses are ten times better.* 

[OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) [untrained so can only succeed if DC is 10 or less, despite the roll] 10 + 1 = 11]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*In response to Abdiel's comment: From what you learned at the Erilan academy, magic emanations create fields and waves that, while having some variation due to interference with other emanations of similar frequencies, can be abstracted to work based on an inverse-square law.  What this means is that however much sharper the eagle's normal senses are than the Mojiin's, its sense of the item should be that number squared times Abdiel's.  So for example, if Abdiel can sense it at one treelength and the eagle can see twice as well, then it can sense it at four treelengths.  However, since the sensation will be muted through the transfer, it probably won't be able to pinpoint anything with much accuracy, just get a sense of whether or not it feels something; more of an ON/OFF sort fo thing.*

[OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) 17 + 9 = 26!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]* Molpe had found herself subconsciously leaning closer to Wei-Han as he compared her to the Lily, the flower she adored above all, and continued in general to speak so highly of her beauty.  With her full lips mere inches from Wei-Han’s lips and with a tender smile Molpe answer him. *

“I like do like ‘Yuri’ for my special name.  Hun?  Is that how you really see me?  As a delicate and beauty flower whom you would like to touch and taste?”[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han swallows nervously.*

"Yes...I would rike that mole than armost anything...but I cannot.  I am impelfect and you are pelfect.  I am impule and you are pule.  Whire I am alound you, I find that I must constantry surpless my dishonourabre thoughts...I cannot rive up to the expectations you deselve, and when I don't and you lightfurry cast me aside for it...it would hurt me more than my heart can beal."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe frowned in confusion pulling away from Wei-Han as she questioned him, “Lightfully cast you aside?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods, then shakes his head.*

"I see my accent has gotten in the way again.  L-u-Rightfully cast me aside, for I am not worthy..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody: 
[SBLOCK]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "Then we should try to find it now. I cannot imagine that Selar can feel it at a much greater distance than I can, so it cannot be too far. We should go now."



"I wouldn't be so certain, Abdiel,"  Zykovian countered.  "The distance that Selar can sense the gem is really a factor of the difference that Selar's senses are better than your own.  Granted that, since he is sensing the gem through the link you share, his sense of direction would be muted - factored by the clarity and strength of the sympathetic bond."

"As for going now, I couldn't agree more,"  Zykovian added, "Assuming the wonderful Melody would like to still accompany us as well."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]In an effort  to hide the hurt she feels from his words Molpe retorts with a small amount of anger accentuating her beauty, “So instead of letting me chose you’ll do what you don’t do in your lands?  To give a woman a special name that implies she is a possession is to dishonor her but to not allow her to choose for herself, and therefore treating her like a possession, isn’t a dishonor to her?  What if I think you are worthy?  Does that not matter, Wei-Han?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Assuming the wonderful Melody would like to still accompany us as well."











*OOC:*


Seeing as it is currently the middle of the night in Germany, we should assume that Melody will in fact join us, and then edit in case she did not in fact want to join us.







Abdiel leads Zykovian and Melody back out of the room, locking the door behind him, and then back out of the inn.

Once outside, Abdiel turns to Selar and says, (in Mojiin) [SBLOCK]"Selar, do you feel it? Is the gem nearby? Go on, go towards it, we will follow you, but don't go too far or fast, stay within my sight, I don't want to lose you."[/SBLOCK]
Abdiel then releases Selar, so that he can fly off.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*A tear wells up to Wei-Han's eye and sparkles in the evening light, but he keeps it from falling.*

"You see?  My foorishness has hurt you once again, and I know that I would celtainry do it again.  I've had my heart bloken in the past...and I know it is serfish of me, but I...I can't open my healt compretery to you unless you plomise not to judge me...to rove me no matter what happens, so that I know that it wirr not be bloken...that's arr I need but..."

"I'm solly...you plobabry think I am a monstel even fol thinking these things ol needing to ask...but I do...I guess that my cultule, my way of life is too different than youls..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Abdiel, Zykovian, and Melody if she chooses to join in on this venture:
[SBLOCK]
*The eagle balks.  He doesn't have a clue which way to go.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Molpe’s full lip tremble, and she fights her own tears, as she listens to Wei-Han in dismay. *

Horrified she replies to his word, “No!!  I don’t think you’re a monster!  Why would I think that!  I don’t understand though, judge you?  How and in what way? How have you had your heart broken?”    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]Abdiel, seeing the confusion in Selar's body language, turns to him and says (in Mojiin)[SBLOCK]"Don't know which way to go? That's all right, we will figure it out. Can you still feel it? If you can, we will walk around, and you can tell me when you do not sense it anymore. If I can start sensing it, then we will know that we are on the right track."[/SBLOCK]After a few moments of speaking to Selar, Abdiel turns back towards the others. "I apologize for speaking in Mojiin in front of you, unfortunately it is the only language that Selar clearly understands me. So, once again, I am sorry, I did not mean to be rude.[/SBLOCK]Rystil only:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Abdiel will await Selar's response. If he still feels the presence of the gem,  they will start wandering around, as stated in Mojiin above.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"See!  I am making you cry, and I cannot folgive myserf fol that.  My peopre...you may have noticed by now that they...that I am somewhat leselved in betlaying my depest emotions and thoughts...and sometimes I wished to shale them with you, but then I expected to get a reaction like now, whele you are angly, sad, confused...because of our diffelences...That's why...I'm the one with the plobrem, not you...youl heart is pure, and abre to shale compassion with everyone alound you, but mine is weak and onry abre to tlury open up when it knows that it is safe...That is why I asked you to plomise not to judge me and to be my friend--I think I made an unfoltunatery inacculate transration when I used the word 'love' before; its not that you would need to be my wife or anything rike that.  Not at all.  Just to be my friend no matter what, Yuri...Can you do that?  If not...I undelstand..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Unfortunately, despite being a very well-trained bird, and one who is unfailingly loyal to Abdiel, Selar is just a bird.  He doesn't really understand all this.  Fortunately, you do, and you still feel that vibration in the bond that means that Selar can sense it.  Also, the Arcanist seems like he might be able to plot the function of how far it could be if you told him that Selar's sense were about ten times sharper than yours.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe nods, not truly in understanding as some of his words were confusing and she would need time to come to a full understand of them, and replies slightly flustered at Wei-Han but her large most beautiful smile showed everything would be fine. *

“Hun, we are already friends and always will be.  I sense that I would be nothing more than a lost lily pad fighting to survive in the white rapids of a deep angry river without you…  I do understand you and I would never judge you, not now, and not even if we found pleasure together, but we shall talk about this later, okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]Seeing this as an opportunity to learn more about her new aquaintances, Melody gladly offers to help Abdiel.

_“I will gladly assist you, if you allow. This gem needs to be at its rightful place. I'm not sure how I could be of help to you right now, but time will tell.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's face brightens and he actually smiles, which is rare for him.*

"Oh Yuri!" he says, finding it hard to speak, "You...you are better than perfect!  A perfect girl would lequile no ress of her fliends, but you...you..." 

*He allows the tear that was in his eye to drop, and it is soon met by several brothers and sisters, but you can tell that they are tears of joy.*

"...Such a overfrowing kind heart...you tluly are a goddess!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]Abdiel turns to Melody, "Your help would be greatly appreciated."
He then turns towards Zykovian, "Selar's senses are about ten times more acute than my. If I can sense the gem at a distance of one tree-length, how far could he sense it?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe grinned joyfully moved by such a show of emotion, something that she realized was rare in him, moved closer to him and wrapped her soft hands around his body as her full lips reached for his.  It was a soft kiss, the type of kisses that she had shared with many a nymphs and her true sister but no one else. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han returns the kiss and the embrace passionately, taking in the intoxicating taste of Molpe's lips and the rich flowery scent of her hair and begins to gently remove her dress as he had seen her do once when fighting the bandits. His simple garb proved to be easy to undo once the white sash he wore was untied, and it clattered to the ground with a rattle of clangs. As Wei-Han begins to gently massage Molpe's exposed glory, however, their tongues entwined, there is a sound of running feet and then a voice that causes Wei-Han to break their lips as he looks up in embarrassment:*

"Hey guys, I came out here to check out that sound! Why're you two wrestling with no clothes on? Is Wei-Han teaching you his Ryuko moves? Hey Miss Molpe, when I become a woman, will my curvies be as big or pretty as yours?"

*Wei-Han is mortified and begins sputtering something in Larakese, takes his hands off of Molpe, and swiftly gathering his belongings and clothes in one hand as begins to help Molpe into her dress with the other hand.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody & Abdiel:[SBLOCK]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "Selar's senses are about ten times more acute than my. If I can sense the gem at a distance of one tree-length, how far could he sense it?"



"Ten times, hmmm,"  Zykovian responsed, "Yes, Selar can sense the gem at around one hundred of your 'tree-lengths' then.  That is a larger range, especially without direction . . . but at least we will know when we are going the wrong way for too long.  Just how tall are the tree-lengths you are refering to?  How many of you at your height would fit in one tree-length?"

Zykovian kept aware of his surroundings.  He looked extremely pleased that Melody had chosen to come along and help.  "So, Melody, tell me about this convocation thing going on."

_**Rystil Only**_[sblock]Zykovian looked around to see if they had picked up a tail.[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian breathes a deep sigh of relief when he checks and sees that they are not being followed (at least by anything he can see) for now.  He's not sure how long it will be, though, until his combined with the Mojiin with the big eagle walking around leads someone else who wants the jewel to take notice.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Just how tall are the tree-lengths you are refering to?  How many of you at your height would fit in one tree-length?"



"You say that Selar can sense the gem from one-hundred tree-lengths away, does that mean that he will be able to locate the gem at one-hundred branch-lengths then? If so, that is much further than I will ever be able to sense it. To answer your question, there are three heights in a branch-length, and five branch-lengths in a tree-length. Unfortunately I do not know how this converts into your measurements."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Stacking several Mojiin on top of each other in your head and doing some quick measurements, it must be between 90 and 110 feat in a tree length.  Oh dear, that makes it up to a two-mile radius of detection, with maybe 2/3 of a mile for a possible inner radius though, which equates to Abdiel's ability to detect the exact location within a branch length.  You doubt that the link will eb sensitive enough to allow the bird to actually pinpoint anything even within 2/3 of a mile, but with any luck there should be some kind of sign that you have gone between the inner and outer radius, as well as a total absence once outside the outer radius, which combined made the eagle at least a decent compass.  Now the problem was time: Maybe Melody knows what places are in that range and more likely to house a thieving Amaranthian.  If not, it may be time for a random search algorithm where you split the possible area in half each time using mathematical spiralling.*

[OOC: Intelligence check Natural 20! + 5 = 25]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Accepting of Wei-Han’s help but with her attention upon Esperanza Molpe smiled down at the young child as she calmly explains what they had been doing. *

“Oh!  Hello Esperanza, is diner ready already?  And as for what we were doing Wei-Han and I were expressing our feelings for each other in an act that brings each other great pleasure…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han continues to clothe Molpe without interrupting her, stroking her naked body gently with the tips of his fingers as he softly places the shift and then the dress back onto her.  When he is finished, he quickly slips back into his simple garb.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* Wei-Han’s soft rubbing had cause Molpe to lose her train of thought as her eyes rolled in pleasure and a soft moan escaped her lips but she shock her head to try to clear it.  Wei-Han’s culture made the act publicly unacceptable, and while her body longed and ached for pleasure, she tried her best to hide it as she looked down upon the girl with only a curious smile and no malice.  *

“Hasn’t your mother shown this to you yet, little one?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:

[sblock]"Nope! Hadn't had any time. She's almost done making dinner now. I hope she has enough food in there, though, but I'm sure there will be; there's always been enough for me before! Come on in guys! You can touch each other for fun later when you aren't lying on a bunch of trash...speaking of which!"

*And she sings the Hygiene song on Molpe, causing all the trash smeared over her naked flesh to fall away.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe hadn’t forgotten what they had been upon and is slightly shocked at how yucky her body had become but it was quickly gone and she smiled in gratitude at Esperanza.  Molpe makes no effort to clothe herself, as much as she liked the uniqueness of her dress she was still a nymph and liked being nude, but she smiled in naughty at Wei-Han as she watched him clothed her. *

“Of course, we will be in shortly, little one.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure Miss Molpe!"

*And the little girl skips back into the house, forgetting to clean Wei-Han, or maybe choosing not to do so.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Her hands held wide Molpe turned towards Wei-Han making it easier for him to finishes dressing her.  Molpe can’t hide her smile, it had simply been too wonderful to, but she understood his embarrassment. *

“I’m sorry that happened to you…  I know your culture greatly frowns on being seen like that so I understand if you feel to dishonored to do such a thing with me again.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No...do not wolly dear Yuri.  You could never dishonour me...in fact, now that you leminded me of youl culture's view on this act as a beautifur thing for arr to see, which I forgot in the hear of the moment, I feer shame that I have ended it fol you."

"Do not wolly though.  I know how much you rove the water, so when we go to the Festive Ward, we could get a plivate spa...much better than a galbage pire!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]“Oh! Hun!” Molpe squeals in pleasurably delight before she moves back into Wei-Hans embrace and begins kissing him passionate allover again but before she passes the point of no return she pushes against him. *

“No we must behave ourselves,” her words sounded more like a reminder to herself than anything else.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Onry fol a rittle whire ronger...And don't you want to go see Aldonza and Esperanza?  By the way, she may offer it for flee, but I'm sule it wirr be hald on her to pay for the meal for arr of us.  So if you want to offer her some money in exchange, take this:"

*He produces a large, beautiful, and soft Larakese-Silk purse with symbols of a few flowers together, including a lotus and a lily.  Inside the pristine drawstrings, Molpe sees a large number of filthy and trash-covered credits, on each of which is written the number "1" in Eldish.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Not even the embroidery of the beautiful silk lily could distract Molpe as she struggled with her passions, she knew Wei-Han was talking to her though she had missed what he was saying, but the credits with in the large purse was a different matter as they reminded her of Aldonza’s drawer and the credits that had been with in. *

“Hey!  Aldonza has some of those,” she leaned as she took a closer look, “but here’s had the number ten on them and where prettier and clean.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh.  Rearry?" Wei-Han says, distracted by the movement of Molpe's body as she breathes deeply in passion, "Werr Yuri, if it has a '10' on it, that means it is wolth ten times as much as the kind with the number '1' , that it is.  So however many of the srips of paper she has, murtipry that by ten and that's how much money she has in totar.  Do you think she has enough thele to affold feeding us?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks lost as Wei-Han tries to explain to her about the currency but it quickly turns into a smile as she catches him looking and a slightly shake of her upper body, causing her voluptuousness to giggle, later she asking him questions. *

“So do you like mine better than Esperanza's?” she smiles slyly after asking. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Esperanza is a bit too young for me, I'm aflaid" Wei-Han says. 

"And besides, after meeting you, Yuri, I don't think any othel girl is as much my type as they used to be."

*Then he leans over to whisper in her ear* 

"Yuri, you are just too speciar for them to compale, that you are" he whispers, and he kisses her gently on the ear and then continues, "Sharr we leentel the house?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe grins broadly at the honest compliment that no other women could compare favorable against her but even that is forgotten as Wei-Hun whispers, not to mention kisses her earlobe lightly, which causing an intense wave of lustful pleasure to course through her.  Her knees now weakened even more she catches herself, stopping herself from falling, on Wei-Hun’s strong shoulder. *

“House?” she looks confused in her lust, 
“wherever you want to, Hun, it doesn’t really matter to me.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Catching hold of the nearly-fallen Molpe as she leans against his shoulder, Wei-Han cradles her in his arms like a precious treasure*

"I'm youl guide, Yuri, so I won't make youl choice for you.  Would you rike to wait for the plivate spa to do this and go inside now with Aldonza and Esperanza like you tord the girl, or do you want to continue where we left off when she came upon us?  It is up to you, that it is."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles up at Wei-Han as he catches her and though she seems to struggle she nods her head and manages to speaks only slightly confused, “Do, do…not do that again, at least right now, ears *really* sensitive.  Aldonza and Esperanza, go.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Whatever you desile, Yuri," Wei-Han says. 

*He squeezes her shoulders gently as he removes his hold, but then, not wanting to end the contact, he extends his hand out to clasp hers, and then they walk back into the house.*

*Aldonza has apparently set the table with three bowls of some kind of watery broth, but she is no longer in the room, only Esperanza, who is waiting politely for the other two to arrive before she eats.*

"Mommy was sleepy, so she went beddy-bye, but here's dinner; let's eat!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks disappointed that Aldonza wouldn’t be joining them but she understood why and nodded her head while thinking to herself that she would have to thank her later for diner.  Setting down Molpe was careful to set close enough to Wei-Han so that their hand could remain in contact while under the table, she saw how much he liked to touch her and only wanted to please him. *

“I’m sorry to hear she went to be already but it is understandable.  Shall we eat then?”  Molpe replied normally as her pleasurelust had faded mostly away for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey!" Esperanza said happily, quickly taking her bowl and slurping it down, "Mmm...yummy!  Dig in luvvy-duvvies!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe quickly follows her lead, after a sideways glance and smile towards Wei-Han, but without as much enthusiasm as her nymph body didn’t require as much substance as a growing girl. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe and Wei-Han sip their broth when they hear a cough from the other 'room' and Aldonza staggers out.*

"Excuse me sister.  Something is not right.  I was checking Esperanza's money...and there must be some mistake.  The bills are now ten-credit bills, meaning I have ten times as much as I thought I did, but that's impossible!  I count it every day..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles at the cough, knowing that it could be only one person, and looks up to see Aldonza.  Molpe looks confused as she steers up at her, the confused look comes natural as she has no idea what Aldonza is talking about. *

“Ahh, okay,” Molpe replies softly as she gets up from the table to join her whatever it was obviously important to Aldonza, “I can help but to be honest currency confuses me.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Aldonza leads Molpe into the back area and moves to the drawer containing the credits.  They are just as Molpe remembers them, five hundred perfectly clean pieces of paper with the number ten written on them, meaning they are each equivalent to ten of the regular ones according to Wei-Han.  That does indeed mean that Aldonza has ten times as much as she had originally thought.*

"Sister...Did you switch out my credits while you were checking them before?  It wouldn't be right for me to accept these from you..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe shakes her head earnestly but her eyes are still wide in confusion, “No!  That’s the credits I remember from eailier.  I still have those coins if they will help Esperanza or you out...”

* She reaches into her backpack in an effort to pull out the coins in question. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, as I said before, I can't take your last coins from you...but how did this happen then if it wasn't you?  Just this morning these were 1-credit bills, now they are 10-credits each..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]Molpe simply shrugged, she couldn’t figure what the big deal was about this currency stuff was, and looked down at the coins in her hand for what was really the first time.  A small quickly formed as she asked, “Hey it’s got a guy's face on it!” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"So it does, sister," Aldonza says, shaking her feeble head good-naturedly at the Limnad, "I guess you were the wrong person to ask about the money, but you're the only one to whom I've shown it.  Go back to your dinner, I guess, and I'll just go to sleep and pray for guidance.  Perhaps salvation has been sent to me by the angels...But...this money is so clean.  I had remembered my 1-credit bills were completely filthy like the house around them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles up at Aldonza, leans in and gives her a quick loving kiss, “Thank you its yummy and maybe the angels laundered it for you?”  Molpe replied sweetly, but completely clueless, as she turned to leave the room.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Aldonza laughs, a sickly wheezing laugh, and says then says:*

"Goodbye, sister..." as she lays down upon the trash and cushions like a bed.

*As Molpe returns to the other area, she hears Esperanza say:*

"Hey, you're really dirty again from wrestling with Miss Molpe in the trash Wei-Han.  Let me try another song!"

*This time when she sings the Hygiene song, however, nothing happens.*

"Hmm...maybe I need to practise more..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles, stopping as she walks in the room, as she address Esperanza, “No, you had it right, little one.  You only have so many spellsongs in a day but you really are a quick leaner with an amazing ear.  I would imagine someone would have to have able to hear in perfect pitch to pick up spellsongs as quickly as you have.”

Molpe takes a few steps to Wei-Han’s side and looks apologetic, “Hun, I’m sorry,” she pauses her words as she sings the same soft melody that Esperanza had been singing and the dirt and grime quickly falls from Wei-Han, “forgive me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thele is nothing to folgive, Yuri.  Now that I know you wirr nevel judge me or cease to be my fliend, you could never do anything that lequiles folgiving.  It is celtainry good to be clean, but even the firth would have selved as a lemindel of oul time together to herp hold me off fol the spa...so you see, with you hele, everything alound you become wondelfur and rovery."

"Perfect pitch?  Does that mean I can throw stuff real well?  I'm glad you think my ears are pretty--your ears are real pretty too!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]Being given an opportunity to answer Zykovian's questions about the convocation, Melody gladly explains, what she has gathered about it so far, which is little enough.

_“The convocation, yes. The Dolathi Archduke, that's the leader of this world, is sponsoring some sort of exploratory missions via the Alliance, which I suppose he is standing behind. Apparently, members would even get their own Spelljamming ships, at least on loan to begin. Quite a generous offer, and in exchange, all the Alliance wants is for the members to complete certain exploratory, diplomatic, and other proprietary missions from time to time. So it offers the opportunity to explore, and also whatever is needed to fulfill them. This sounds really good, don't you think? Now, a suspicious nature might not believe this to be true, but I tend to approach these things in a rather naive way. I don't know, maybe this is wrong, but so far I have not been disappointed. In any way, we will soon be able to judge it with our own eyes.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*When you hear the rough estimate of the eagle's sense, you begin running through areas in your mind that would be close enough to fall within the radius without going too far. If you imagined the city as a circle and the wards as sections of that circle, then even walking directly to the centre of that circle into the Archduke's Ward would be too far for the eagle to sense. That leaves only a few places, but which would be most likely to house an Amaranthian thief? The Traveler's Ward, where they were right now, was a good option, although if the jewel were there, then they should already be in the eagle's inner circle of detection, meaning that leaving the ward should make the eagle's sense of the Jewel attenuate. The Grand Bazaar and the Merchant's Ward were both good places to sell things, if the criminal wanted to fence the stolen merchandise, or the Dock Ward if she wanted to escape the planet with it. Though the Festive Ward was also possible, as Melody remembers from her short time on Amaranthia learning Seelie that the Amaranthians do love their pleasures...*

[OOC: Knowedge (local- Kanath) 16 + 4 =20]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody & Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> " . . .  To answer your question, there are three heights in a branch-length, and five branch-lengths in a tree-length."



“Well, let’s see, you look about . . .yes, yes, carry the one, . . . just under a two mile radius, with an inner radius of between a half-mile and three-quarter mile,” Zykovian replied.  “That is wonderful news.  However, time would seem to be of the essense.  The theif who was last known to have the gem was an Amaranthian, and we need to narrow down the field of where she might be.  Also, walking around with a Mojiin and a large eagle hasn’t drawn attention yet, but it is certain to.”

“Once we’ve identified to be within the inner radius, Abdiel, we can use your senses to narrow the area . . . perhaps with a random search algorithm using mathematical spiralling.”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel and Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“The convocation, yes. The Dolathi Archduke, that's the leader of this world, is sponsoring some sort of exploratory missions via the Alliance, which I suppose he is standing behind. Apparently, members would even get their own Spelljamming ships, at least on loan to begin. Quite a generous offer, and in exchange, all the Alliance wants is for the members to complete certain exploratory, diplomatic, and other proprietary missions from time to time . . . In any way, we will soon be able to judge it with our own eyes.”_



“That does have some interest for me as well, Melody,”  Zykovian answered.  “I would be somewhat suspicious as well . . . I must admit, it comes with the territory.  There are several reasons I have for traveling . . . though returning this gem might be more important than all of them.” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]At Zykovian's words, Melody looks thoughtful for a moment before she says:

_“Your tree-lengthes and branch-lengthes confuse me some, but if the gem has to be within two miles, then it cannot be at the center, where the Archduke's Ward is located. Going from there, this leaves this quarter of the city, where we have the Traveler's Ward, where we are right now, but that is too close, you would know the gem is here, right? Hmm... what else... we have the Grand Bazaar and the Merchant's Ward nearby, also the Dock Ward, all these might be places where a thief could try to hide or quickly fence the loot. But my guess would be the Festive Ward. The thief is Amaranthian, you say? Of course, we could just head to the left or right for a while and then walk along a half-circle around our current position... and trust your eagle's senses to pick up the trail.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody and Abdiel

[SBLOCK]







			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“Your tree-lengthes and branch-lengthes confuse me some, but if the gem has to be within two miles, then it cannot be at the center, where the Archduke's Ward is located. Going from there, this leaves this quarter of the city, where we have the Traveler's Ward, where we are right now, but that is too close, you would know the gem is here, right? Hmm... what else... we have the Grand Bazaar and the Merchant's Ward nearby, also the Dock Ward, all these might be places where a thief could try to hide or quickly fence the loot. But my guess would be the Festive Ward. The thief is Amaranthian, you say? Of course, we could just head to the left or right for a while and then walk along a half-circle around our current position... and trust your eagle's senses to pick up the trail.”_




"I'm not one to doubt a woman's intuition," Zykovian commented in Seelie, "let's head toward the festive ward." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Zykovian, Melody, and Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*One advantage of the choice to head to the Festive Ward is that if you head clockwise towards it around the outer eight wards, you will be able to pass through, and thus also check, the Dock Ward and the Labourer's Ward, and if you head towards the centre of the city and then back out the other end, you will pass through the Grand Bazaar.*
[/SBLOCK]

*There are several ways to get to the Festive Ward, including walking clockwise around the outer perimeter of the city for a few wards as well as heading inwards toward the centre and cutting back out to the Festive Ward diagonally.  The group should decide on which of these two paths to utilise, and then they can head out, in search of the Crazan Arris!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe beams a most wonderful smile at Wei-Han before turning her attention to Esperanza, “No, little one, it means you have a far easier time mimicking the subtle, almost hiding, notes that invoke the spellsong.  These notes are hard for most to hear, as these notes are hidden the melody of many notes, but you have mastered them no hardly any time at all.  You should be quite proud of yourself.  I know its silly to ask but have you had any training in the arcane arts?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ar-cane? Is that some type of cane like old people sometimes use to walk, or a candy cane?  Oh wait--you said they were arts; is it like Ryuko where you beat up bad guys and then touch naked people to make them happy?  Because if so, then I haven't done it yet but it certainly seems like fun!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]Molpe smiles, her question had been answered, “no, little one, its nothing like that.  Now eat your diner before it gets cold.”

* Molpe took a seat and followed her own advice. * [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody & Abdiel
[sblock]*Zykovian was uncertain which would be the best approach to search for the gem.*

Nodding to himself, Zykovian spoke up, "Let's go clockwise to the Festive Ward, that way we can check the other Wards on our way - though I am not tied to that idea."

_**Rystil Only**_
[sblock]Ideally, Zykovian wanted the fastest results with the least exposure to people who were either after the gem as well, or who didn't have their best interests at heart.  Zykovian had no problem dealing with them on his own . . . but there were others here that he needed to consider.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]_“Sounds good! I think the Dock Ward might be on the way, so we can cover that one on the way at least.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The three finish their broth, which is mostly watery and tasteless, but none do so as quickly as Esperanza.  After the little girl is finished, she becomes restless and playful, as usual.*

"Miss Molpe, I've decided to call you Sis now like Mommy because you're so kind and loving, you're like a Big Sister to me.  Can I sit in your lap?  I'd like to give you a hug.  I love you, Sis!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*The trio goes back down the stairs and completely out of the inn this time.*

"Must not have liked the room," Amity says with a shrug.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]Molpe smiles at the little girl and slides her chair back inviting her into her lap, “Of course, little one, come let ‘Sis’ hold you.” [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The trio and the eagle head cautiously clockwise out of the Traveler's Ward and into the Dock Ward, pleased to discover that the lack of change in the eagle's state at least meant that they were less likely to be heading in the wrong direction.  They smell the scent of the sea on the air as they cross the gate connecting the two wards, and the buildings shift from the inviting signs of the traveler-catering inns and other facilities of the Traveler's Ward to the less-pretty but functional wooden facades of warehouses, sea shanties, and other dock facilities, and of course the actual docks themselves, full of ships, many of whom may have brought eager adventurers ready for the upcoming convocation.  The fact that the eagle did not gain some sense of the inner radius probably meant that they needed to keep going, but they paused for a moment to regroup first, in case anyone eanted to do anything in the Dock Ward.*

[OOC: Feel free to tell me to just continue, but I didn't want to force you to walk all the way there in one post  ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Esperanza smiles delightedly and crawls under the table and up from underneath onto Molpe's lap, where she gives her 'Sis' a big hug.*

"Thanks for playing with me today and teaching me so much new stuff.  This was the best day I ever had since mommy started working all the time!  Do you love me too Sis?  Hey, I know!  Wanna stay with me and play again tomorrow?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

A/M/Rystil

[sblock]*Zykovian followed the others through the district, intent on his task.  The hood on his dark blue cloak was pulled low, his hair spilled out the front.  Zykovian's bow was slung over his shoulder, ready to go at a moment's notice.  He had no business in dock ward that couldn't wait until after recovering the gem.*

_**Rystil Only**_
[sblock]Zykovian will keep an eye out for tails, looked skyward occasionally. _'It had been a couple of nights since I was last in dock ward,'_ Zykovian thought.  _'It was a good lesson - never challenge someone when their ship mates completely fill the tavern.  Still don't quite remember how I got out of that one . . . .  I believe the mantra was Prestidigitation is your friend . . . .'_[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Z/A/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The Dock Ward is an interesting place, but the trio decides that any business here will wait for another day, as they head across the ward swiftly to reach the impoverished slums of the Labourer's Ward, with Zykovian's low-hood swivelling around cautiously to ensure the group's safety from all sides.  After several minutes of wading through the docks, they reached the dilapidated entrance to the Labourer's Ward slums.*

*As the group looks around, they are greeted with run-down dilapidated buildings and nasty pot-holes in the streets.  Many of the folk are cowed and quiet as they perform whatever tasks have brought them out on the streets, but there are children laughing here as they leap from pothole to pothole playing some sort of tag game.*

*The buildings have been placed here haphazardly, and there is no easy clear path across to the Festive Ward, but fortunately Melody knows of three quick alley cuts that lead to a long straightaway that will take them right to the Festive Ward, as well as keeping them from the eyes of the huddled masses in the larger areas.  There was also a much longer route that stayed pressed in with the masses, whichever the group prefers.*

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*There are people gawking at the group with the eagle and the Mojiin a bit, which makes you nervous, but you do not see any of them moving to follow, at least not yet.  Its going to be really hard to tell, though, if you stay in the open areas of the Labourer's Ward with all the people, since its much easier to blend into a crowd than it is to follow in a deserted alley.*
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I would love to, little one,”  Molpe replied softly as she smiled lovingly and stroked the young girl’s golden locks, “but Sis has plans tomorrow…  I’m a representative of my homeworld  of Amaranthia and I’m going to be part of a convocation.  It’s basically an assembly…  a grouping of people with liked minds and we are going to organize the exploration of the various sphere, most of which are unknown as we’ve never been to them before.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 12, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ooh, I bet there's lotsa new friends to meet there!  Sounds like fun!  Can I come to the invocation too?  I like minds too, and I bet explorerating the various whatchamadoodles would be really great!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The buildings have been placed here haphazardly, and there is no easy clear path across to the Festive Ward, but fortunately Melody knows of three quick alley cuts that lead to a long straightaway that will take them right to the Festive Ward, as well as keeping them from the eyes of the huddled masses in the larger areas.  There was also a much longer route that stayed pressed in with the masses, whichever the group prefers.*



"Unless one of you objects I would prefer that we stay away from these masses of people. There is a sense of death and disease emanating from the people in this area - as if they are simply waiting to die. A terrible shame. Maybe when my connection to the planet is stronger I will be able to do something to help them, but for the moment, there is nothing that I can do for them. What say you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 12, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Once we’ve identified to be within the inner radius, Abdiel, we can use your senses to narrow the area . . . perhaps with a random search algorithm using mathematical spiralling.”



"I do not understand what you mean by a 'random search algorithm using mathematical spiralling'. Is this in some other language that I do not understand? However, I do not think that it is important. Once we are within the 'inner radius', Selar should know exactly where it is. Therefore, I should be able to tell exactly where it is as well. Once we get within one tree-length of it, then I will be able to detect it myself, and without a doubt be able to pin point it accurately when within one branch-length."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]Molpe laughed lightly at Esperanza’s enthusiasm, “I’m afraid not, the convocation will be very boring and not at all fun for you.  Trust, your big sis, its not the place for a little one.” [/Sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 13, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Fella

[sblock]

OOC: Just to check here, they left, came back with an eagle, then immediatly left again?

"Ah, my darling, I hope that in time our new found friendship warms into that easy intimacy you so elequently described, but for now I suspect that for my own future happiness as well as that of your friend Melody's I must be leaving now. I hope that very shortly I can return for a longer, deeper, more intimate.... conversation." Fedowin winks and turns to head towards the stairs.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Awwwwwww!  OK..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC: That's completely correct- they left, reentered and went up the stairs to the second floor, then came back down the stairs and elft again.]
"Goodbye then Fedowin.  Until we meet again!"

*Fedowin heads up the stairs and finds a hall with many doors on each side.  Each door is locked with an intricate sigil on the door.  At the end of the hall is another set of stairs leading up again*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, no,” Molpe frowns slightly, “big girls don’t whine…  Is it your bed time, little one?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You're right.  I'm going to be a woman soon like you, Sis.  But its not time for bed yet; it won't even be dark for another few hours even."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiled down at the little girl, she was quite possibly the most mature girl of that age that she had ever seen but Molpe wasn’t sure if she would handle herself well with the news she was to offer, “I see, well your big Sis has a busy day tomorrow, she still hasn’t made it to the bathhouse like a good Limnad, and she should really give thought to getting some sleep also,” Molpe pauses as she ponders something, “Oh!  I believe I’m suppose to check in with the convocation people.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That sounds like alotta stuff to do.  Is it work?  I hope you don't have to work too hard like Mommy.  Mommy says working too much makes you old, so you should play a lot like me, Sis!  Then you'll stay young and pretty, and when I grow up we can be even more like sisters!  Anyways, I never took a bath before, but Mommy told me about them.  They sound like lots of fun!  Can I come take a bath with you before you go to the convolution?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles sadly, “Afraid not, little one, we didn’t remember to ask your mother if you could go with us and now she’s sleeping.  Another day, maybe tomorrow, okay?” Molpe smiles in an effort to lessen the blow.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That's OK," Esperanza says cheerfully to cheer Molpe up, "I can wait until tomorrow!  Mommy always says patients are a virtue, or sum'in like that that because when you're poor you have to wait and someday soon it will get better.  So tomorrow it is then...Buuuut......You've gotta promise!  OK Sis?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]Molpe smiles down at her, “Okay, I’ll make that promise, I can’t imagine the convolution taking all day, *but* if it does you have to be understanding and realize that we’ll go the following day, okay?” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey Dokey!  Gee I bet it'll be really convoluted and stuff.  Sounds like only the smartest people can do it, so that's why they need you, right Sis?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]Molpe blushed slightly, “Well I don’t know about that, I guess maybe a little, but I was chosen cause I was intrigued by the idea of exploring the sphere.” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey! Well, I'd love for you to stay with me Sis, but if you need to leave, then I can clean up all by myself!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody[SBLOCK]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "Unless one of you objects I would prefer that we stay away from these masses of people . . . Maybe when my connection to the planet is stronger I will be able to do something to help them, but for the moment, there is nothing that I can do for them. What say you?"



"Let's proceed with all haste, assuming nothing has changed with Selar, that is," Zykovian commented.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles, reaches down and kisses Esperanza’s forehead, before lowering her to the ground and turning towards Wei-Han with a curious grin. *

“Well, Hun, shall we give the Bathhouse another try?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Z/A/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*With a decent consensus, you choose the alley network, wending your way through a few on the way to the Festive Ward when you encounter the corpse of a crimson-skinned Mojiin in the middle of the alley.  It has a dagger through its heart, though you cannot make out the details without approaching, and the dagger seems to be pinning a piece of paper to its bleeding chest.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of coulse Yuri.  Sharr we?"

"Hey, why'dja call Sis Yuri, Wei-Han?"

"The same leason you carr her Sis chird," Wei-Han says with a smile.

"Ohhhhhhhhh.  So when you get older, you want to have pretty curvies like Miss Molpe and be just like her?"

"Errm...no," Wei-Han blushes, "I meant because its a speciar name for her."

"Oh.  Okey Dokey!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 13, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> you encounter the corpse of a crimson-skinned Mojiin in the middle of the alley.  It has a dagger through its heart, though you cannot make out the details without approaching, and the dagger seems to be pinning a piece of paper to its bleeding chest.*



Abdiel will approach the Mojiin and check if she is still alive. If she is, he focuses on his life energy, and transmits it to her. 







*OOC:*


 Abdiel lays on hands for 4 hp 





 If she is not alive, he will send her soul to Arris, and look at the piece of paper without touching it.
"By all that is natural, who or what could have done this to a fellow Mojiin. Maybe she found the creature in possession of the gem, and they killed her to keep her from recovering it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*She is dead.  The only mark on her seems to have been a surgical and quick knife-thrust to the heart with the dagger, which has a pretty flower-motif on it.*

*The paper reads, in eloquent, flowing Seelie:*

Five little Mojiin, looking for the jewel.  
First one fell off a roof, how cruel.  
Silly Mojiin, What a fool.
Stop your foolish search for the jewel!

Four little Mojiin wouldn't hear my song:
One drank her drink, but oh, what's wrong?
She gasped and fell to the ground before long.
Why couldn't she just listen to this song?  

Three little Mojiin couldn't take hint,
Saw the jewel when she did squint,
Fire ends her little stint.
Silly Mojiin, take a hint!

Two little Mojiin stubborn as a log
Wouldn't let their memories jog
Even with the acid smog
Foolish Mojiin, don't be a log!

One little Mojiin crept through the alley
After the cute girl there made a sally.
With a dagger she did dally:
No more Mojiin left to rally.

*Underneath in big letters, in Eldish: STAY AWAY.  I DON'T WANT TO HURT YOU, BUT I WILL KILL ANY AND ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO TAKE MY PRIZE FROM ME.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles as she watches the two’s exchange but as it started to come to a close she got up and gathered up her few belongs that she had set aside.  Leaning down she kissed Esperanza’s forehead once more time. *

“I’ll see you tomorrow.  Tell your mommy, ‘I said thanks for diner and that I’ll see her then also’ okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 13, 2005)

Fedowin

[sblock]

Fedowin slowly starts walking down the hall, listening for any of the three's voices.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okey dokey!  I'll be sure to tell her for you Sis!  Just remember your promise," th little girl says, smiling worshipfully up at the Limnad.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin cannot make out their voices, but he figures that this makes sense.  They had gone upstairs once before, true, but now they had exited the inn again, so they wouldn't be up here, though whatever they were visiting up here certainly is.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Of course,” Molpe runs her fingers softly down the little girls face before heading for the door, “come, Hun, or shall I bathe by myself tonight?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han smiles and follows the Limnad out of the house.  He attempts to get his bearings in the Labourer's Ward, then with a nod leads her off towards the Festive Ward.  After winding through the alleyways, they shortly find themselves once more before the silvery gates, and they walk through into the Festive Ward, ready to take a bath.*

"Now you have a choice, Yuri.  Thele are many different bathhouses hele.  Why don't you terr me what you are looking fol in the idear bathhouse: Heated-Spas, Natulal Rook, Opurent Art and Alchitecture, something erse?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]As they suddenly stumble upon the corpse of the Mojiin, Melody stops abruptly, her eyes widened for a moment, and then immediately looks around for any signs of danger. When nothing happens for a while, she slowly approaches the body, when Abdiel is already next to it.

_“Who would do such a thing to ... uhm ... her? Can you see what the note says? I hope it's not for us! Could this be the 'stench of death' you sensed earlier, Abdiel?”_

While looking down, Melody notices, that she is still dressed up for the tavern stay. She quickly takes a step back and mumbles a few arcane words, while weaving her hands as if casting a spell. Upon her command, her clothes begin to change into tight-fitting black leathers, that are less revealing than her previous dress, but otherwise do rather little to hide her gorgeous figure.



Spoiler



_That should do..._


 she thinks to herself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 13, 2005)

Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]"I do not know who would do such a thing. But there are a couple of clues. The first is the knife, you will notice that it has a nice flower-motif on it. The second is this poem, written in Seelie that is on the piece of paper."



> Five little Mojiin, looking for the jewel.
> First one fell off a roof, how cruel.
> Silly Mojiin, What a fool.
> Stop your foolish search for the jewel!
> ...




"Finally there is the following text in some language that I do not understand." Instead of trying to read it aloud, Abdiel will simply point to the text.

(In Eldish)[SBLOCK]
STAY AWAY. I DON'T WANT TO HURT YOU, BUT I WILL KILL ANY AND ALL OF YOU WHO TRY TO TAKE MY PRIZE FROM ME.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]_“It says: ‘Stay away! I don't want to hurt you, but I will ...’ well, there is no word for it in Seelie, it's the process of turning a living being into a dead being, so she says she will do this to ‘... any and all of you who try to take my prize from me.’ That weapon and the poem befit an Amaranthian, what do you think? But, if she really did kill these five of your kin, she must be quite powerful. I hope you can handle that, because I am not a warrior, you see.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*As a practised linguist, you realise that the reason that the bottom warning is in Eldish is because there is no word for 'Kill' in the Seelie tongue.  The closest is a kinda non-specific 'Hurt,' which wouldn't get the point across.  This also explains why the poem doesn't mention specific aggressive actions taken by the writer: There simply is not a word for it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Abdiel & Melody[SBLOCK] 
On seeing the body laid out in the street so plainly, Zykovian immediately scanned the area. 

“Abdiel, how long has this one been dead?”  Zykovian asked trying to put a lead time to the incident.  “Also, with your permission, Abdiel, we should search the body – to see if anything has been obviously taken, then if there are any more clues to who might have done this.  I would also like to perform some quick divinations to determine if the dagger is magical . . . the body is trapped magically, or if the note is something more.”



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“ . . . That weapon and the poem befit an Amaranthian, what do you think? But, if she really did kill these five of your kin, she must be quite powerful. I hope you can handle that, because I am not a warrior, you see.”_



On Melody’s change, Zykovian nodded approvingly.  “To be honest, Melody, I’m much more of a scholar and warrior than I am bounty hunter,” Zykovian replied, “but these are interesting times, you might say.”

“Any change in Selar, Abdiel?”  Zykovian asked.

_**Rystil Only**_
[sblock]Detect Magic – again, on the body concentrating as necessary, if given permission.  He’ll search the body if Abdiel and Melody wouldn’t do so.  Also though Spells prepared might be important soon.  Here they are: 0th: Dancing Lights, Message, Ray of Frost, 1st: Magic Missile, Orb of Cold, Ray of Enfeeblement.  Spells remaining 0th: 6, 1st: 8.[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]_“Well, I dabble in magic, but I'm nowhere near the skill of my mother, so don't expect much from my side, if we happen to get into trouble.”_

_“I would think bounty hunting is all about information-gathering and fighting, so being a scholar and a warrior sounds like almost a perfect match,”_ Melody adds with a quick smile, which quickly dissolves once her eyes look at the corpse again.


OOC: Just to make sure, you didn't misunderstand that... Melody didn't change at all, just her clothing did (which must obviously be magical, unless she used some kind of spell to do the transformation).

_Sidenote:_ With all these spoilerblocks, it would probably have been a good idea, if the character sheets weren't public as well. But that doesn't really work here. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC Sidenote: I think everyone'd still know though, from the OOC Thread.  Don't worry, Zyk 'checked you out' with his Detect Magic, so he actually does know you're packing a spiffy dress]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 13, 2005)

Fedowin

[sblock]

Fedowin goes to the end of the hall, listening and looking for any signs of their passage, especially marks from the Eagle they carried up here or any mention of thier names. Failing that he returns to the street as well to see if he can spot anything there.

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 13, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] * Molpe smiles as she listens to Wei-Han speak, she would never say it too him cause he seems so embarrassed about it but she enjoyed listening to his accent, and while the young couple holds each other’s hands. To Molpe the choice was an easy one, she was a natural girl and always would be, but she didn’t want Wei-Han to suffer in the cool cold water that she would enjoy the most. * 

With an affectionate smile Molpe replied softly, “Well, Hun, I wouldn’t want you to be overly cold so why not something heated… but natural!  It has to be natural.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
After a bit of careful searching, Fedowin skillfully spots a small eagle feather on the ground in front of a closed and locked door with a verdant green symbol of a spreading tree.  They must have either entered the room or at least examined this door.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 13, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yuri, you shouldn't decide based on me," Wei-Han says with a smile, "...besides, one of my fondest memolies flom my tlaining on Lara-Kai invorves meditating whire sitting under a cord lefleshing waterfarr, assuming the position of the rotus and the riry.  I will be happiest in choosing the sort that you would rike best of all.  Ret me know, does that change youl decision?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 14, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] Molpe squeezes Wei-Han’s hand as she smiles broadly at him, “yes, I do.  I want you happy and content and not distracted from me cause the water is too cold for you but yes I guess it does change what I want,” she giggles like an excited schoolgirl, “I want a waterfall too, Hun!” [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 14, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Room service

[sblock]

Fedowin carfeully examines the door, listening for any sounds, searching for any alarms or traps, then tries to open it. If it's locked, back outside, if it's open and the room is empty, search for info, if it's open and the room is occupied, apologize, be charmingly tipsy and "Whoops! Wrong room!"

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Then thele can be no other choice fol you than the Mystic Splings Bathhouse, that thele is not.  One of onry foul bathhouses in the city that pipes in pure spling water flom deep undelglound to use in the baths, and not only that, but they have a natulal hot splings heated by geothelmic vents as werr as a sprendid watelfall--You wirr rove it Yuri!  Arr these featules make it quite expensive, but I think we wirr find the reraxing preasure werr wolth it, that we will!"

*Wei-Han reaches out for the Limnads hand, then thinks better of it and puts his arm around her shoulder as he beckons with the other hand.*

"Is this satisfactoly Yuri?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin does not notice any alarms or traps on the door, but when he tries to open it, he finds it locked.  Rather than attempt to open it, he heads outside and finds the trio and the eagle gone this time.  They could not have made it too far, however, and the Rowaini knows that an eagle must have drawn at least some attention, even in a jaded place like the Traveler's Ward.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 15, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Wanderer

[sblock]

Fedowin shrugs and starts asking questions of passerbys, he'll try to find them and tail them in the hopes that they will lead him closer to his goal.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*"It looked like they were heading clockwise around the city's centre to the Dock Ward," a passerby comments as you toss him a shiftcoin, "Must have had some business at the docks, as they were going pretty fast."*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles at Wei-Han curiously as he embraces her, “Is that how your people hold someone with a special name?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, Yuri, at reast this is how we do it in pubric," Wei-Han smiles back at Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 15, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Then its _very_ satisfactory, Hun.” Molpe smiles up as she allows Wei-Han to guide her to the bathhouse… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han leads Molpe gently across the Festive Ward, fondly stroking her soft skin with the tips of his fingers as they walk.  All of the well-dressed people in the Festive Ward, rich folk in their expensive clothing looking for entertainment and the entertainers themselves, dressed in functional yet flashy clothes, smile at the couple as they pass.*

*Eventually, the entwined pair reaches a large, splendid building with a splendid picture on the front depicting a beautiful waterfall falling into a gentle pond, with beautiful curves and flourishes that spelled out words in Seelie reading 'Mystic Springs Bathhouse.'  Underneath the fresco, redundant to those who could read the beautiful Amaranthian language that was part of the picture, the name was spelled out again in Eldish.*

*Wei-Han disengages from Molpe and opens the front door, holding onto it and gesturing for the Limnad to enter.*

"Radies--and Goddesses--filst!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

A/Z/M:
[SBLOCK]
*As Abdiel nods and leans over the dead Mojiin, feeling its pulse and the dagger wound for signs as to the time of death, Zykovian casts his Detect Magic dweomer, his eyes flashing blue as he concentrates on the magical auras surrounding them all, trying to pick out any that affected the crimson-scaled Mojiin while also scanning the nearby area for signs of trouble.*

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*You check, but you have no idea when the Mojiin died.*

[OOC: Heal Untrained 4 + 3 = 7]
[/SBLOCK]

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*As you concentrate on the auras around you, after about 20 seconds you realise that the Mojiin does not have any auras on it, and neither do the dagger or note.  As you turn to Abdiel, who is still checking for time of death, something catches the corner of your eye, and you watch cautiously without turning your head to alert of your foreknowledge as two armed and dangerous-looking figures, which you cannot make out in any great detail from this distance, drop from the roof to the ground of the alley in front of you.  You realise that there is not time to do anything more than perhaps whisper a warning to the others and hope to react first before the two would be upon you.*

[OOC: In other words, you can only do things that are free actions right now until/unless Initiative is rolled]
[/SBLOCK]

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Watching your two companions work with some interest, nevertheless your trained eyes, practised in rooting out impostors and hidden things alike, make out two shadowy figures dropping off the roofs of the alley behind you, and you catch a flash of dark-green locks as well.  There is not enough time to do more than perhaps whisper a warning to your companions before the two would be upon you.

[OOC: In other words, you can only do things that are free actions right now until/unless Initiative is rolled]

[/SBLOCK]    
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 15, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]After looking over the body of the red scaled Mojiin, Abdiel stands and turns towards Melody and Zykovian, "I am sorry, I am not able to tell when my sister died. I do not have much skill with healing. If it has killed five of my sisters, then we should definitely try to find out who is doing this. The three of us combined may have more luck against it than my sisters had individually."[/SBLOCK]
Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Is Selar still feeling the presence of the gem?













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Selar still feels the presence the same as before.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 15, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]"Zykovian, to answer your question, Selar does still feel the presence of the gem. So we are still close to it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody & Abdiel:[SBLOCK]







			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I am sorry, I am not able to tell when my sister died. I do not have much skill with healing. If it has killed five of my sisters, then we should definitely try to find out who is doing this. The three of us combined may have more luck against it than my sisters had individually."



"While that is unfortunate,"  Zykovian said quietly, "A more pressing matter may be the two unsavory ones approaching."

Zykovian brushed his hand against his side and his hair away from his eyes . . . at least temporarily.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC: They have their weapons drawn and seem ready to attack.  Are you going to try to act also, and thus roll initiative?  If you choose not to attack and want to talk to the shadowy figures, which you can, then you do not get to act during the surprise round, as attempts at Diplomacy are at least a full round action.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 15, 2005)

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "A more pressing matter may be the two unsavory ones approaching."



Abdiel stands and looks around, trying to see who may be approaching.
"Which unsavory ones? Are we being followed?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 15, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel's movements display a clear intention to spot any hidden assailants, as he stands from kneeling and takes a careful look around, but he simply does not see anyone else nearby.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin

[sblock]
Look for a shortcut, see if I can get there first, keep an eye out for other signs of thier passage or any signs of the flower or the type who would have it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*You head quickly for the Dock Ward, and eventually you reach it, walking out of the Traveler's Ward and into the Dock Ward and smelling the salt of the sea in the air around you.  You don't see anyone who is openly wearing an Amaranthian flower.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]As Zykovian utters his warning, Melody is about to speak, but then only adds:
_“I think it's three of them... at least.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]With her royal blue eyes cast skyward Molpe smiles happily yet absently as she is awestruck by the impressive picture of the waterfall.  Forcing herself to look away from the picture and towards Wei-Han Molpe realizes that he had been waiting on her but she had missed it as she stared transfixed upon the picture and she quickly flushes bright red in embarrassment as she apologizes quickly as she smiles meekly at him.

“Oh!  I’m sorry, Hun!  I guess I got lost in thought…  Didn’t I?” [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Pirate

 [sblock]

 Fedowin starts casually wandering the docks, it's good to be back to terrain that's like home, even if it's on another world. While he wanders he'll exchange greetings, and look/listen for any sign of the three or thier eagle. He'll also be asking about any recent arrivals from Aramanthia or about any other strangers to the docks asking questions.

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> [OOC: They have their weapons drawn and seem ready to attack.  Are you going to try to act also, and thus roll initiative?  If you choose not to attack and want to talk to the shadowy figures, which you can, then you do not get to act during the surprise round, as attempts at Diplomacy are at least a full round action.]



OOC:  Zykovian plans to act.  Shield spell, draw bow and suggest that they just move along.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

Melody & Abdiel:[SBLOCK]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> Abdiel stands and looks around, trying to see who may be approaching."Which unsavory ones? Are we being followed?"



“Not anymore,”  Zykovian replied.


			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“I think it's three of them... at least.”_



“Then, three it is,”  Zykovian added.  “Hope there is a bounty . . . .”

OOC:  On his action, Zykovian uttered magical words _(Shield)_, drew his warbow, nocking an arrow, and uttered “That’s close enough, strangers, close enough.” (Assuming they haven’t closed, of course).  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 16, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Does Abdiel see anything? It seems that there may, or may not be three people following us. What does he see?





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian draws his spell and utters a Shield spell, quickly putting up a screen of force to protect himself from any attacks that may be headed his way, uttering his ultimatum.*

In Seelie:
[SBLOCK]
"Not likely; you will die for your sins, Zykovian T'Erilan!"
[/SBLOCK]

In Mojiin: 
[SBLOCK]
"Kill them all, but leave the Mojiin alive, for now.  We're going to need one alive."
[/SBLOCK]

*The speaker, on the opposite side as the pair that Zykovian initially spotted, pulls out a large axe and charges forward at Zykovian, her forest-green tresses tossing back and forth as she brings her weapon down in a vicious arc, slamming down precisely in position to cleave the Altanian's skull but deflecting off of the invisible shield of force just before it strikes.*

[OOC: 

Initiative- Zykovian 16 + 2 = 18, Forest-Green Girl = 17, Melody 12 + 3 = 15, Abdiel Natural 1 + 2 = 3, Other Assailants = ?  

Forest-Green-Girl Attack Roll 15 + 6 = 21 (Zykovian AC = 22) Barely Miss!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It is quite allight Yuri," Wei-Han says with a comforting smile, "In fact, I am grad that you are enjoying my serection arready; I just know that you wirr rove it even mole inside.  But feer flee to enjoy the sign as much as you rike, and then enter as you desile."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin hears about an arrival earlier that morning from Amaranthia.  It was a Rowaini ship, carrying mostly Rowaini, but unusually, there was one Amaranthian Nymph on board as well.*

*Additionally, one of the sailors noticed the trio and their eagle heading to the Labourer's Ward.*

[OOC: Gather Information Natural 20!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel failed his Spot check, but he does see the one girl who charged Zykovian.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Zykovian AC:22, Init: 18, Hps: 18.*

Abdiel and Melody: 

[SBLOCK]







			
				Female with green tresses said:
			
		

> In Seelie:
> [SBLOCK]"Not likely; you will die for your sins, Zykovian T'Erilan!"[/SBLOCK]
> “Me?!?”  Zykovian questioned in Seelie, “Not the lady with the big axe attacking people on the street?”
> 
> ...


----------



## khavren (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini Exp-pat

[sblock]

Fedowin continues asking about the ship that just came in with the nymph, looking to see what he can learn about it, and if there is any news from home, anyone after him, etc. He works his way towards the labourers Ward, suspecting that he might have snatch the jewel from the 3 right after they find it. Or perhaps perform a dramatic rescue, those are always fun too.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
In Seelie:
[SBLOCK]
"Jest while you can, while your tongue still moves."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*The captain of the ship that came in with the Nymph, Mardun Liranot, is staying in port for the day, and is planning on setting off tomorrow for Altania. It doesn't seem like this ship is here because of Fedowin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No,” couldn’t help but smile in anticipation at Wei-Han for what was inside the bathhouse, “lets go see it in person.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe enters the proffered finely lacquered door, and Wei-Han lets it fall closed as he follows after. The two of them find themselves in a beautiful entry-room, which has a pretty dome on the ceiling painted with colourful scenes of idyllic natural surroundings. In the centre of the circular room, there is a small booth, beyond which and down a hallway Molpe catches a glimpse of crystal-blue water. Sitting casually and comfortable at a desk in the booth is a beautiful girl, catlike features, a cute little tail, and beautiful blue hair and eyes like Molpe's.*

"That's Zarina, Yuri. She is the owner of this prace," Wei-Han offers.

*The cat-girl's ears twitch as the two enter, and without looking up she begins in Eldish:*

"That will be 100 each and..."

*As she finally looks up, her eyes widen with delight and her tail convulses behind her with pleasure. She dextrously leaps up on top of her desk and over to give Molpe a big hug.  Then in Seelie:*

"Auntie! Please enjoy our serrvices frree of charrge. Would you preferr a prrivate bath? One of the hot sprrings? With a waterrfall? I am deeply honourred that you have chosen to patrronise my establishment."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini visitor

[sblock]

Fedowin attempts to find out where the captain is staying, if he can't find the trio or if they don't have a clue about the jewel, he'll try there next. And if it all comes up bust, it would be nice to get current news of home and see who is trying to pick up his mantle of most wanted pirate on the seas.  In the meantime, he'll keep heading towards the laboror ward

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin fails to discover where the captain is staying, and so he heads off towards the Labourer's Ward.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 16, 2005)

Fedowin

[sblock]

Fedowin does the best he can to avoid getting noticed by the three if/when he catches them, but if they do notice, two are women, so he can always just charm them into letting him come along. Safety in numbers, eh?

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]After the green-haired woman attacked Zykovian, Melody takes a few steps back to get into a more protected position, but does nothing else.

Rystil: [SBLOCK]Ready Action to cast _Color Spray_ on the green-haired woman (at the edge of the cone) and the next attacker who comes towards Melody and within range.

Position would be something like this (the dots being the proposed cone, which is cast as soon as the next attacker enters the area):


```
A    ..
   M...       3
    Z1.         2
```
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 16, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]Abdiel, suddenly seeing the woman come from nowhere, reacts slowly. Once he does, he approaches the woman, and will attack her with both claws.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Though taken slightly back by Zarina’s actions Molpe manages to hide her surprise and returns the hug, though her hug isn’t as deep as one would expect a “true” family to receive, and offers the Feldori the traditional Amaranthian greeting of a caste kiss on her lips. *

Following the kiss Molpe looks flustered and smiles apologetically to the feline as she tries to explain, “Zarina? To be honest I don’t recognize you nor understand the Auntie term...  I’m sorry.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Hoping to save Abdiel for last so that more easily subdue the Mojiin while leaving him alive, a cat-girl with beautiful amethyst-coloured fur pounces forwards from the opposite direction along the alleyway as the green-haired girl, attacking with an odd metal claw held along the back of her hand, slashing at the beautiful Rowaini girl's face.*

*Another girl with copper-coloured hair--looks vaguely Praetorian from what Zykovian and Melody have seen of that race--heads forward on the side with the green-haired girl, charging with a wicked-looking short spear and a shield.* 

*Melody waits for just the right moment and then unleashes an entrancing arc of various iridescent colours. The green-haired girl closes her eyes and shakes her head to clear her vision, appearing unaffected, but the copper-haired assailant, currently in the midst of her charge, halts immediately, staring wide-eyed and slack-jawed at the pretty colours, her eyes widening into a manic stare as her body convulses, and then the light in her steely grey eyes winks out and her eyes become completely dull and listless. The affected woman collapses to the ground, unconscious, just in front of Melody.*

*Abdiel notices another humanoid female, who like so many of the others looks like Erila, except this one is even more similar because she is a Valsian, albeit with ruby-red hair to Erila's amethyst-violet. In any case, the woman shoots forth an emerald streak of energy that slams into Melody from behind, attempting to put an end to the powerful 'Rowaini Witch' before Melody neutralises anyone else. The streak causes a deep pain in Melody's back, but she grits her teeth and continues to fight.* 

*Abdiel rushes forward and makes an attack on the Green-Haired Girl with his claw, slashing her soft tummy in the weak spot under the edge of her Breastplate and spilling blood.*


```
R	 M A C
	 K Z G
```
 
*There's no room for Zykovian to back up like he wanted, so he decides to rethink his next move.*

[OOC: Kitty Attack Roll Natural 20 + 9 = 29 Critical Threat!
Kitty Confirmation 2 + 9 = 11, Not a Crit.
Kitty Deals 6 Damage to Melody.
Green-Haired Girl Will Save 11 + 7 = 18, barely saves.
Copper-Haired Girl Will Save 8 + 4 = 12, fail!
Ruby-Haired Girl deals 3 Damage to Melody.
Abdiel Attack Roll 15 + 5 = 20
Abdiel deals 5 Damage to the Green-Haired Girl.][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zarina blushes crimson under her light-blue fur, causing a beautiful blend of the two.*

"My apologies," Zarina says, embarrassed, "I suppose it isn't as exciting for you to see me as it for me to see you.  You see, my father was a Limnad too, so that makes you my aunt.  Please excuse my lack of decorum; I suppose it is my Nymph side surfacing again..."

*She trails off and then collects herself.*

"Hello, welcome to the Mystic Springs Bathhouse, where our baths are always all-natural.  I am Zarina, proprietress of the Mystic Springs, though it seems you know me already.  I am pleased to meet you; what is your name?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] “Your father?” Molpe asks in some confusion, “I’m afraid that don’t understand, Zarina.  Oh!” realizing she had forgotten to answer the question Molpe blushes in an equal amount of red as Zarina was, “my name is Molpe Lilypetals and this is Wei-Han, my guide, protector, and friend,”  Molpe manages to finish her words of strongly and with a brief wave towards Wei-Han. [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 16, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Melody & Zykovian:[SBLOCK]Seeing that they seem to be ignoring him, Abdiel turns this to his advantage. He then turns to the nearest opponent (which I believe according to the diagram is the Copper haired girl) and slashes at her with both of his claws, and snaps towards her to bite her. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z:

[SBLOCK]Melody casts _Color Spray_ defensively on "Kitty" (Concentration +2 ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zarina's ears wilt a little bit more.*

"Then you do not know of my people Milady Molpe?  I'm sorry.  I am of the Feldori.  It must seem odd to you to have a Limnad called my father, but my people, like many, call the one who bears the child the mother and the one who contributes additional genetic material to the baby the father," Zarina says in explanation.

*Then she opens her mouth and points to two sharp teeth along the top of her mouth that have been retracted inwards.*

"When one of my people experiences love or passion, these two extend in the midst of the kiss and lightly pierce the father, extracting her genetic material."

*Wei-Han may not be able to understand Seelie, but he does recognise his name after Molpe's, and waves, saying something to Zarian in a soft purring voice and then bowing towards the proprietress.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Zykovian AC:22, Init: 18, Hps: 18.*

A/M/R
[sblock]OOC: Assuming he has just one assailant to defend against, Zykovian will attack anyway.  If there are more than one opponent on him by the time he acts, he'll cast ray of enfeeblement on big axe, defensively.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC: The alleyway in which you are travelling is only 10 feet wide, so there is no unoccupied spot to make a 5-foot-step. Kitty and Green-Hair are flanking you. So that means Ray of Enfeeblement?]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe looks curiously in the Feldori's mouth but she also keeps a respectful distance as she smiles splendidly at the humanoid feline, “Interesting, and yes it was slightly odd but now I understand and I’m happy, and honored, to be your auntie.” Molpe can’t help but show her curious as she asks more questions, “Zarina, Does that mean you only seek love or pleasure to mate?” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]Sure.  How in the world did we get stuck in an alley?!?  Ah, well.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
The ruby-haired girl is blocking the entrance to the nearest side-alley to the 10-ft-wide alley in which the group is currently fighting.*  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Not exactly," the Feldori says, glad to hear the Limnad's interest, "Unlike many other humanoid females, we can experience lower-body pleasure without any chance of conception at all, and even if it someone with whom we are passionate enough to engage in a kiss, we can usually manage to swallow the blood down our normal digestive tract instead of the reproductive one, though that is never 100% effective in preventing conception."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC: Here's how:



			
				Rystil said:
			
		

> *The buildings have been placed here haphazardly, and there is no easy clear path across to the Festive Ward, but fortunately Melody knows of three quick alley cuts that lead to a long straightaway that will take them right to the Festive Ward, as well as keeping them from the eyes of the huddled masses in the larger areas. There was also a much longer route that stayed pressed in with the masses, whichever the group prefers.*






			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "Unless one of you objects I would prefer that we stay away from these masses of people. There is a sense of death and disease emanating from the people in this area - as if they are simply waiting to die. A terrible shame. Maybe when my connection to the planet is stronger I will be able to do something to help them, but for the moment, there is nothing that I can do for them. What say you?"






			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> "Let's proceed with all haste, assuming nothing has changed with Selar, that is," Zykovian commented.



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You Feldori sound alot like nymphs!” Molpe stated excitedly, she was happy to meet such a talkative representative of a new species and one she would suspect would make a grand friend, “we only conceive if we want to and it’s a hundred percent effective!  Well, we obviously need a partner, a male at that, but you don’t have such a requirement, do you?  I can see why one of my sisters was so attracted to you…  We often take true sisters, but we cannot have daughters with them.” Molpe smiled obviously impressed with the Feldori species. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Trained in several ways to use the bow to his advantage in combat, Zykovian holds Azurestreak in front of himself defensively as he begins his next incantation, managing to avoid fumbling the spell's somatic components because of this manouevre.  A ray of dark shadow shoots forth from Zykovian's free hand and limns the verdant-haired girl's body, gently caressing her well-muscled physique and feeding on her strength until no muscles are left at all.*

*The enervated girl, realising that now her chances to effectively strike Zykovian are even worse than before, turns towards Abdiel and swings, assuming that her weakened blow can't possible kill the fully-healthy Mojiin.  The axe cuts a wicked slice through Abdiel's chest, causing him to roar in pain, but not enough to be a serious wound.* 

*Hoping to remove Melody from the fight, the cat-girl attacks Melody twice, once each with her two claw-weapons.  Melody twists to the right and dodges the first blow, but it was only a distraction so that the cat girl could sneak in a thrust with her second claw.  Barely clinging onto consciousness, Melody staggers, hoping to get off one more good spell or attack before she falls into darkness.*

*The copper-haired girl is still unconscious.*

[OOC: 
Zykovian Concentration 12 + 5 = 17.  Success.
Zykovian RoE Attack Roll 9 + 4 = 13.  Hits barely.
Green-Haired Girl takes a -5 penalty to Strength.
Green-Haired Girl Attack Roll 15 + 4 = 19.  Hits by a bit.
Abdiel takes 6 Damage.
Kitty Attack Roll 4 + 4 = 8.  Miss
Kitty Attack Roll 9 + 4 = 13.  Hits barely.
Melody takes 6 damage.  Staggered (and if you don't believe me, read my Houserules again)
Its Melody's turn now, so let me know what you want her to do]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2005)

*Zykovian AC:22, Init: 18, Hps: 18.*

A/M/R
[sblock] Zykovian threw caution to the wind and fired his warbow at the green haired one.

[OOC: Fire a shot. (+5 to hit, 1d10 +3 damage, including point blank shot)] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Zarina's ears perk back up at Molpe's smile, "My people are indeed free-spirited and passionate like Nymphs, and I have Limnad in my blood, so I am even moreso than most."

"My father called me her true-daughter because my mother was her true-sister; she said it made her feel like a Sidhe, since usually only a Sidhe can have a daughter with her true-sister, and even then it is very difficult and involves a long ritual...but then..."

"Well, no sense dwelling on unhappy memories.  In any case, I have created this all-natural bathhouse in my father's memory, and following in her footsteps.  One of my ardent goals is for this to be a place where star-travelling Naiads like my father can relax and experience symbiosis...Eldiz is not enough of a natural environment for most Nymphs, but if I do my best to make a nice place for them here, maybe it will help more of them see the stars and find true-daughters....like me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles for a second or two, obviously lost in thought, before she replies, “Zarina, you greatly honor your father and I will make sure to spread the word of such a wonderful place and even more wonderful owner when I return to, or encounter, my people.  Though I know of no other Feldori, Zarina, I cannot imagine you being less of a shining example to them as you are to us Limnad and if you find yourself taking a break please don’t hesitate to join me.  I would be most honored in continuing our talk and blossoming our friendship.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you!  You flatter me, Molpe.  Let me know what sort of bath suits your preference, and I'll be sure to come and join you just as soon as Virina gets back from dinner."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 16, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh!  The waterfall!” Molpe spoke so enthusiastically there was little doubt but she quickly added her worry to it, “That is as long as it won’t be to cold for Wei-Han.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 16, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zarina smiles and says.*

"Oh, you mean the private Waterfall Chambre?  Becuase there is also a waterfall in the main bath.  If you would like to use the Waterfall Chambre, we can adjust the temperature between refreshingly chill, lukewarm, and hot as a hot springs via rerouting the connections that come up with the underground spring water."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*With the last fo her strength, Melody steels herself against assault and conjures up another glittering burst of rainbow colours, this one in the opposite direction.  The violet-haired cat-girl's eyes widen like jewels at the pretty colours as she too lapses into unconsciousness.  Exhaling a sigh of relief, Melody's vision blurs and gently fades to black as she joins her victim in a dreamless sleep.*

*The ruby-haired girl fires off a viscous glob of glowing-green acid at Zykovian, splashing all over his shoulder and burning his flesh away.*

*Abdiel is able to act next, attacking the beautiful girl with the green hair, the only melee combatant to remain standing after Melody's magic was through with them.  He slashes at the weakened girl twice with his claws and then leans in for a bite.  Despite the spell that had eaten away her strength, the verdant-haired girl is still quite nimble, and she manages to deflect one of the claw strikes with her breastplate and dodge back out of the way from the bite.  Even so, Abdiel's relentless attack does not leave her unscathed, as she feels the sting of his left claw across her shoulder.*  

*Suddenly finding himself with much more room, Zykovian steps backwards onto the fallen cat-girl's unconscious body, feeling her soft flesh depress against the soles of his boots.  Steadying his aim and drawing on his training to make a precise shot that would certainly not hit Abdiel, he fires Azure Streak from point-blank range, right at the axe-wielding girl's exposed throat.  Sensing the shot, she ducks, and the mighty shot that was meant to take her down instead shoots out over her head, as the arrow clatters to the ground further along the alley.* 

*Though a 2-on-2 fight with her wounded and weakened still means a loss of the initial advantage, the green-haired girl continues her assault, striking at Abdiel again with her axe, biting into his leg and drawing more blood.*

*The copper-haired girl is still unconscious.*

*Melody lies on the ground, bleeding deeply from the claw-slash.  She seems to be getting worse, so perhaps Abdiel will tend to her soon.*

*The cat-girl is also still unconscious.*

*The ruby-haired girl blows a bit of sand towards the pair, which glows faintly.  Zykovian and Abdiel yawn a bit, but they are both able to stave off whatever malison the girl ahd intended for them.*

[OOC:
Melody's Concentration 17 + 2 = 19.  Success.
Kitty's Will Save 5 + 0 = 5.  Failure!
Abdiel's Attack Rolls 2 + 5 = 7, Miss.  14 + 5 = 19, Hit.  9 + 5 = 14, Miss.
Green-Haired Girl takes another 5 Damage.
Ruby's Attack Roll 9 + 3 = 12, Hits barely.
Zykovian takes 3 Damage.
Zykovian's Attack Roll 9 + 5 = 14, Miss.
Green-Haired Girl's Attack Roll 13 + 4 = 17, Hits barely.
Abdiel takes another 5 points of Damage.
Melody fails to stabilise.
Zykovian's Will Save 19 + 2 = 21, Lucky Roll 
Abdiel's Will Save 17 + 7 = 24.  Saves.
Abdiel's turn now!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles, “Yes, I believe that the one you talked about…  Hmm, well which setting does my half sister prefer?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'm a creature of extremes, so I don't much care for the lukewarm middle setting.  It really depends on my mood though, I guess.  When I'm feeling contemplative and I want to be alone and bask in the refreshing chill, I will use the colder setting, and when I am feeling passionate or steamy, or if I wish to feel the sultry massage of the bubbling hot-spring water, I'll go for the warmest setting."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Then I imagine Wei-Han will prefer the hot springs,” Molpe says happily honest and without a hint of shame. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh?" she raises an eyebrow, "So you still want me to come in with you two when Virina gets back?"  

"I imagine it _would_ be pretty fun to join in," she adds with a solicitous smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] “Of course, Zarina,” Molpe replies with a dismisses smile at Feldori 's concern, though she thought it was pretty unusual that Zarina and Wei-Han seemed to share the same concerns for privacy, “I couldn’t imagine you not being there… So please take a break and join us when Virina returns, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, sounds like fun!  And don't think that I was hesitant to join you, sister, but I have discovered that some cultures do not share our blithe feelings on such matetrs, so I just wanted to make sure."

*She claps her hands, causing the attendant but linguistically-isolated Wei-Han to snap to attention, though the gesture wasn't meant for him.  A pretty and full-curved girl with silky chestnut-brown hair and a sleek figure prominently displayed by her lovely silken two-piece swimsuit walks down the hallway to the front room, giving a quick hug to Zarina as the azure-haired proprietress says kindly, still in Seelie:*

"Celimene, I'd like you to meet my half-sister Molpe and her companion Wei-Han."

*The girl bows forward deeply, which makes her seem more likely than usual that the skimpy piece of silk will fail to prevent her top from popping out.  Though it does come close, she manages to remain inside her top as she straightens again and says in Seelie, with an exotic accent:*

"Greetings noble Molpe.  I am called Celimene, and I am most honoured to meet you."

Zarina smiles warmly at her employee, "Thank you Celimene.  Now I'd like you to take them to the Waterfall Chambre and set the water to hot.  And give them the full set of herbal scented soaps, body lotions, and a Rhapsodian Sonic Converter, all _gratuit_," the last word is from some other language.

"If you'll follow me?" Celimene says with a brilliant smile towards Molpe--which can't help but remind the Limnad of her mental image of what Aldonza might have once looked like before her life destroyed her beauty--and a beckoning gesture to Wei-Han.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 17, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]Abdiel leans down, and while attempting to avoid the axe-wielding woman, he casts a healing spell on Melody. Once she is stable, he will turn and face his opponent again, preparing a full round of attacks on her.









*OOC:*


 Abdiel casts defensively, casting Cure Light Wounds on Melody. He will then protect Melody, facing attacking the nearest opponent with a full attack action.





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBLOCK]* The innocent in the Laborers War mostly forgotten in her excitement, to mention Wei-Han had said on many occasions for Molpe to do what made her happy, Molpe doesn’t even give Zarina’s words a second thought and quickly beams a smile to all as she mimics Celimene’s formal bow. * 

After giving We-Han a small smile she quickly takes his hand and speaks softly to him in Eldish, “Come, Hun, we need to fallow Celimene now,” before turning back to her native language, “Celimene, you’re a very pretty young lady…  You remind me of one of my near and dear friends.” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel crosses his arms before him in a defensive stance as he draws upon his connection to the land to bring forth the power to heal Melody from within himself.  The gaping holes in her side begin to shrink and vanish as he gently strokes her flesh with the same bloody claws that had just been used to slash into the green-haired girl.*

*Suddenly, Zykovian hears some scuffing sounds coming from along the roof behind him, and then a melodic but angry voice calls out from the top of a building, as a pretty girl, a Valsian like the ruby-haired one, but this one with hair the colour of amethysts, making her look even more like Erila to Abdiel, steps to the edge of the rooftop:*

"Murderous traitor!  You are lucky I need you alive...You disgust me!  And you, Zykovian T'Erilan, I have heard of you...It is only fitting then that you fall at my hand today, in payment for your sins."

*And with that, her blue eyes flash green as a ray of angry green energy shoots forth at Zykovian, striking him across the side of his neck and face and melting away the nearby flesh with a sickening and agonising burning sensation.*

[OOC: 
Abdiel's Concentration 12 + 4 = 16.  Success
Melody gains 8 HP but remains unconscious for now.  I've made a House-Ruling that I forgot to mention that prevents healed characters from popping back up immediately into the middle of combat.
Violet Ranged Touch Attack 16 + 4 = 20
Zykovian takes another 10 Damage, Ouch!
It's Zykovian's turn now, so let me know what he will do.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, it is as I thought flom the context," Wei-Han replies quietly, "Your ranguage is rearry quite beautifur--it sounds so innocent and blithe, just rike you; I think I could just sit and risten to it arr day."

"Really?" Celimene asks, smiling widely and blushing at the compliment as she leads the pair along the hallway, "Thanks for the compliment.  Mistress Zarina has been ever so kind to me, especially in my times of need, so if you are her half-sister, then I would be honoured to have you as a friend, an Ami."

*With that pronouncement she leans forward, the soft scent of roses--oh so different than the noxious odors in the Labourer's Ward--wafting up to tickle Molpe's nose as the brown-haired girl gives Molpe a quick kiss on the right cheek and then another on the left cheek, her sleek curves brushing up against Molpe's own as she does, and then she leans back, smiling.*

"That is how we greet new friends in my land," Celimene says in explanation, reaching the end of the hallway and leading the two into a large room, filled with what seems to be a large indoor lake, complete with a beautiful cascading waterfall and plenty of smiling, chatting, laughing people, both men and women, but all wearing two-piece (for women) and one-piece (for men) bathing suits that are a bit too much clothing for Molpe's taste when it comes to soaking in water.  All around the room, there are many doors, which seem to lead into private baths.*

"Come, Ami, the Waterfall Chambre is in the door at the far end of this room," Celimene tells Molpe matter-of-factly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe only offered Wei-Han a smile, though this one was teasing, as she once again spoke to the busty brunette in Seelie, “I am honored to call you friend also, Celimene.”  Molpe paused long enough in her walking to mimic Celimene greeting as best, and as honorable as she could, before adding the caste Amaranthian Kiss of friendship, “and that is how we address our friends on my home planet.”   

Molpe smiled happily at the brunette obviously enjoying her limited time so far but her curiosity wouldn’t me quenched so easily as she asked more question, “Where are your lands, dear Celimene, and when was your time of need?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I come from the kingdom of Rowain.  But I stowed-away on a Spelljamming ship and escaped to this place to escape the tyrannical grasp of my controlling father...He wanted to marry me off to some old ugly man, so I decided to escape into the stars and see what my fortune would bring me.  Turns out not much.  Without enough items of value to sustain myself in this expensive city, I was cast onto the streets, and I would have surely starved to death had not Mistress Zarina found me and taken me in, treating me as she would a younger sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh how dreadful!” Molpe exclaimed before she supportively hugged the young brunette, “I’m so glad you where spared such a horrible fate!  Wei-Han and I spent sometime in the Laborers’ Ward eailier and I must admit while there are some nice people that live there it’s not a suffering existence I would ever wish upon a soul…  I hope to help those trapped there, especially a young child and mother that my heart goes out for.” 

Almost as if the subject is too much for her, her smile is long gone replaced by a frown and near tears, Molpe tries to change the subject and offers a small smile as she does so, “Our mutual friend Mistress Zarina is truly a wonderful woman, isn’t she?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, she is very kind, and wonderful too.  I owe everything to her, and yet I feel that even if not for this, she would still be my dear friend.  She is so kind, and beautiful, and full of life and joy." 

*She unlocks the door at the end of the room, opening it gently to reveal the room inside and holding it open, motioning for her two clients to enter ahead of her.*  

*The Waterfall Chambre is furnished with a beautiful blue decor, including a set of cute light-blue towels neatly folded on a reclining chair by the side of the pool.  What interests Molpe more is the water, however.  Crystal clear and noticably natural, the water steams up from below, bubbling gently as it does, gently caressing the sides of the natural rock bottom of the pool.  Any Naiad would be proud to have this place as her own, and that is quite a compliment indeed.  Most magnificent of all is a large and energetic blue waterfall, cascading playfully down the rocks built along the walls and ceiling and pouring downwards, creating a special spot near the back of the pool where a bather can luxuriantly bask underneath the waterfall.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe was awestruck by what she saw, Mistress Zarina, and Celimene were quickly forgotten, if only momentarily, as Molpe gasped loudly and looked upon the chamber in all its beauty, “Oh my!  It’s simply wonderful!  Most wonderful!”

Molpe had to fight the urge to undress and dive into the deeper pull without father ado… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I am glad that you are pleased with our facilities.  Here is your set of complimentary scented soaps and body lotions, as well as the Rhapsodian Sonic Converter," the girl says, having diligently procured the items and returned in the short time it took for Molpe to take in the room, "The body lotion helps keep your skin soft and creamy.  I can rub it on for you, or you can rub it on yourself, or have someone else do it, whichever you desire.  The soaps can be used to help remove the dust of the road, as well as leaving your body redolent with sweet-smelling scents.  The Converter has the power to transform background sound into beautiful sounds and music.  For example:"

*She leans over and clutches the crystalline sphere to her chest, concentrating, and it begins to convert the nearby sound, creating the sounds of beautiful bird songs and animals, as if the three had been transported into a lake hidden in a forest glen.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe drifts off into the sound as she listens with a trained ear but soon she starts to softly sing underneath her breath and this melody repeats three times before she stops and smiles at the brunette while she asks, “That’s heavenly sounded Celimene, could you rub the lotion on both of us?”  









*OOC:*


 Molpe casts Attraction upon herself twice with the following targets: Wei-Han, and Celimene. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe's first Attraction finishes, Wei-Han's blinks and then, despite his trained restraint, his narrow eyes widen and his jaw hangs open.  He clenches his hand into a fist and his body begins trembling slightly as he gazes at Molpe with fawning admiration.*

*When the second Attraction is finished, Celimene begins to stare in awe at Molpe's body.*

"Oh thank you!  I'm so glad it made you happy!" Celimene said, overjoyed that Molpe was pleased with her.

*As she speaks, the Rowaini girl spontaneously erupts into motion, reaching over and laying herself gently into the Limnad's arms in a big hug, fondly cuddling against her.*

"I'm glad you like the sound," Celimene whispers softly, reaching out with her left hand to gently stroke Molpe's ear to emphasise her words, "I would be glad to rub lotion for you, as much as you desire.  In fact, if Mistress Zarina is OK with it, I can stay here and take care of you personally, making sure that your stay here is as pleasurable as possible."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

*Zykovian AC:22, Init: 18, Hps: 05/18.*

Abdiel & Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Amethyst haired one said:
			
		

> "Murderous traitor!  You are lucky I need you alive...You disgust me!  And you, Zykovian T'Erilan, I have heard of you...It is only fitting then that you fall at my hand today, in payment for your sins."




"What's this about sins? I'm pretty certain I'd know if I sinned . . . *Arrgh! (In altanian)[sblock]Essence of the Masters![/sblock]*" Zykovian called out.  Gaining control of himself, Zykovian thought, _'This is not my best day ever . . . ."_

"Friend Mojiin, if Melody is alright, I could use some assistance as well,"  Zykovian said calmly, training his bow on the green haired one that started this mess.

[OOC: Fire a shot. (+5 to hit, 1d10 +3 damage, including point blank shot), move out of line of sight of the one on the roof, if possible.][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian aims again and fires Azure Streak towards the green-haired woman's throat.  This time, his aim is true, and the shaft pierces her dainty neck deeply, pools of blood flowing freely from her neck and out of her mouth as she clutches at the arrow in horror and collapses to the ground, the light fading from her eyes.*

"Liryne!  Sister!  Nooo!" the violet-haired woman calls from the roof in an anguished cry.

*Liryne lies motionless on the ground in a deepening pool of her own blood.*

*Melody, the copper-haired girl, and the cat-girl are still unconscious.*

*The ruby-haired girl sobs in anguish as she shoots forth another green orb at Zykovian in retribution, slamming into the injured Altanian's back and seeping into his body, burning away with such pain that it is all he can do to stay conscious--to keep fighting.*

[OOC: 
Zykovian's Attack Roll Natural 20 + 5 = 25.  Critical Threat!
Confirmation Roll 13 + 5 = 18, barely confirms.
Liryne takes 30 Damage, Ouch!
Ruby's Ranged Touch Attack 16 + 4 = 20, Hit.
Zykovian takes another 5 Damage, Staggering him.
It is Abdiel's turn, and so he can either charge Ruby, like he planned, or heal Zykovian, as the Altanian asked.  I'll let Eonthar decide.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Looking pleased Molpe smiles at both her companions, she hadn’t planed it but tonight looked like it would become a story she would tell her sisters and true sisters for years to come, and beckoned Wei-Han to join her as Celimene holds her dearly. *

“I would love for that to happen Celimene but do not forget that we are all friends here, and that we are to pleasure each other and to be pleasured by each other,”  Molpe paused, she had been looking over her should toward the brunette, but now her full lips searched out Celimene’s lips kissing from them deeply before she reassured her, “My friend, Celimene, I inform you with great happiness that Mistress Zarina, our dear mutual friend, will be joining us upon the return of Virina.”  

As she waits for Celimene to reply Molpe reaches out and kisses Wei-Han  passionately before pulling away, making sure that his eyes stayed locked upon her turquoise blue eyes, and address him in Eldish, “Hun, you wished to listen to my language all night?  Now is your chance to listen and to learn it, listen with your ears but watch our bodies’ language and you will soon learn both.”

* Smiling captivating at both her companions Molpe lifted her arms skyward as she waited for them to decide who would undress her. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene returns Molpe's kiss with affection, but then as the Limnad turns to Wei-Han, she breaks away to ready the body lotion, yielding the task of undressing the Limnad to Wei-Han.*

*The Larakese man smiles as he gently and reverently removes Molpe's clothing for the second time that day, though he asks quietly as he does so:*

"I would rove to rearn youl beautifur ranguage...but is the Lowaini gill going to be joining us?  I wirr admit that she is also quite rovery, and that outfit fratters her fine figulre, but I had thought that we could shale some speciar time arone..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe frowns at the Larakese’s question, wondering if maybe something was again lost between them because of their separate, unique, and very different cultures.  She frowns very apologetically as she speaks softly in Eldish to him. *

“I’m sorry, Hun, again I didn’t give any thought to your customs being different… It’s not unusually, actually its rather common, for my people together in large groups to experience pleasure amongst friends and she is a friend…  So yes she is joining us, but I promise when company leaves we shall have the quite time you seek or is that unsatisfactory for you?” 

* As she finishes Molpe turquoise blue eyes show nothing but understanding for Wei-Han and his backwards ways. * [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 17, 2005)

Fedowin

[sblock]

Fedowin continues his search in the laborours ward, looking for either the nymph or the three with the eagle. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 17, 2005)

Zykovian & Melody:[SBLOCK]
"I would love to help you friend, but I do not have any more healing magics left for today."

With that word to Zykovian, Abdiel charges down the alley, roaring a Mojiin battle cry at the top of his lungs, and pounces on the ruby haired woman who has just hit Zykovian with a green orb.









*OOC:*


 Abdiel will charge and attempt to grapple the ruby-haired woman. +7 to hit (since he is charging), AC 15 (since he is charging). He will attempt to pin her. Once he has her pinned he will use his natural attacks on her.







[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr, she is quite beautifur...If it would bling you preasure, then I wirr do whatever you wish...I suppose my curture is diffelent once mole, as to my peopre, if you want to be arone with someone, it means that you rove that person mole because you want to spend some time with onry them..."

*He is cut off by his own actions, however, as he finishes undressing Molpe and both Wei-Han and Celimene gasp in sweet desire at the Nymph's naked splendour.  Celimene approaches in awe and then tentatively reaches out with her lotion-covered hands and begins to gently and deftly caress the lotion over Molpe's soft exposed skin.  As she does so, Wei-Han quickly takes off his simple clothes, and he tests the water with his toe, not wanting to enter the bath itself until after Molpe.*

*Reluctantly, Celimene acknowledges that she has finished stroking lotion into Molpe's pores, and, handing some scented soaps to Molpe, she moves over to Wei-Han and begins to quickly rub the lotion onto him as well, with no more than professional ethusiasm this time.*

*This leaves Molpe free to enter the water, something that she has dearly desired to do for some time.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel charges at the ruby-haired girl and pounces on the ruby-haired Valsian with a vigour that might even have impressed his old friend Mhrazhar. The girl struggles and wriggles but cannot break free.*

*Enraged and unwilling to see another of her sisters fall prey to the Mojiin's claws and the Altanian's bow, the Amethyst-haired woman twirls an oaken staff that she carries and unleashes two bolts of green energy that slam into Abdiel harshly and cause him to fall to the edge of consciousness.*

[OOC: 
Abdiel's Touch Attack Natural 20 + 7 = 27, Hit.
Abdiel vs Ruby Opposed Grapple 14 + 5 =19 vs 2 + 1 = 3, Grapple Succeeds!
Ruby takes 4 nonlethal damage from the Grapple 
Abdiel takes another 7 Damage, Staggered.
Zykovian's turn][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin eventually manages to track down the group's movements to a side-alley in the Labourer's Ward.  As he follows the alley and looks to see where they might have turned, he hears a commotion ahead.  Scrambling on top of a trash pile to get a better vantage, he sees Zykovian standing around a pile of bloody and unconscious females, with the eagle-owning Mojiin grappled in mortal-combat with a ruby-haired girl who seems to be as-yet unharmed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiled gleefully, there was just something about being naked, being passionate caressed my lotion soaked hands, and water…  Lots of perfectly clean fresh water and to say that Molpe eagerly enter the water was an understatement and she quickly sank to the bottom of the pool before surfacing.   She smiled joviality as she pulled her long wet blue hair from her eyes, tucking it behind her slightly curved and elongated ears. * 

“Oh Celimene!  You missed a spot,” Molpe smiled helpfully as she watched her two new friends play with each other not realizing that that spot on Wei-Han’s body was probably missed on purpose. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Not wishing to discuss the spot she 'missed,' Celimene takes the opportunity to untie the string that holds her tight top on, causing it to pop off and fall gently to the ground, and she sways back and forth to the side a bit, relishing in the freedom and lack of tension now that it is gone, moving on to the bottom as well.*

*As soon as Celimene has taken her hands off of him, Wei-Han joins Molpe in the steamy hot spring, bringing forth a gentle questing hand to Molpe's luxurious skin, then, after she responds positively to his touch, beginning to move his hands across her body softly and precisely, with a slight but expert touch that moved rapidly and dextrously across the various pleasure spots of her body as if he had four hands and not just two, stimulating each of them in turn and bringing her an ever-rising crescendo of pleasure.  The Larakese man's disciplined caress, using an intrinsic knowledge of the body and how it worked, is not able to match the sheer unbridled passion of the Nymphs with whom Molpe is used to sharing her pleasure, but as far as the actual physical effect on Molpe was concerned, Wei-Han's precise and gentle touches brought her more physical pleasure than any she had ever felt.*

*Not wanting to be left out, Celimene jumps into the water after the two, diving under the water and surfacing amidst the two, fondling snuggling against them both, and nuzzling gently against Molpe's side as she gives Wei-Han a playful tickle.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe rewarded Wei-Han’s prefect caresses with kiss after passionate kiss but as she moaned softly she turned her attention unto the new arrival, Molpe didn’t want her friend Celimene to feel left out plus the feminine curves of the Rowaini were far more familiar to Molpe, and her unbridled passion flowed through her soft finger tips as she caressed Celimene’s busty body. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan: AC 22, Init 18, HP's 0/18*

Abdiel & Melody:[SBLOCK]


			
				Abdiel said:
			
		

> "I would love to help you friend, but I do not have any more healing magics left for today."



“Not a problem,” Zykovian replied in Seelie.  He nocked another arrow, taking aim, knowing that this shot might very well be his last.

_**Rystil Only**[sblock] ‘Why does ‘not a problem’ sound so melodic in Seelie,’_ Zykovian pondered which soon lead to berating. _ ‘ ‘Go to Eldiz, follow the trail of a murderer . . . yeah, that’s working out well . . . .  That gold’s not doing you any good right now, didn’t think to buy a healing potion, did you.’_[/sblock]
OOC: Zykovian is taking careful aim at the remaining active opponent. At 0, if he can only take half-actions without dying, Zykovian will fire an arrow at the violet haired one.  If he doesn't have a clear shot, then he will Magic missile the ruby haired one.  Sorry for all the variables.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian takes a step back to the far wall of the alley and nocks Azure Streak, aiming up to the roof at the amethyst-haired beauty's heart as he notes with a smile that she is just barely within point-blank range.  As he gazes directly into her clear azure eyes that glare down in hatred, so similar to those of an Altanian, he looses the string in a perfect shot, the arrow arcing up to strike the girl directly in the heart.  However, her well-crafted Greenweave Breastplate absorbs the worst of the shot, turning what would have surely been a fatal blow into a grievous wound to the chest instead.*

*The copper-haired girl stirs and awakens, but she is still unable to act, entranced by the bright colours that continue to flash before her eyes.*

*Melody is still unconscious, as is the cat-girl.*

*Desperate to escape Abdiel's grip, the ruby-haired girl draws a dagger from her sleeve and slashes it across the Mojiin's chest, spilling more his blood and causing his world to fade to black.*

"Now you die, Zykovian T'Erilan," the violet-haired girl says venomously, "Don't you realise that you are no match for Alire and the Rosethornes?  How dare you murder my sister and think that you could live to brag about it."

*And with that, she shoots forth another ray of caustic green flame towards the Altanian, one that would surely spell his death, unwilling to settle for the smaller energy bolts that would have only knocked him unconscious.  As it comes hurtling forward towards Zykovian, in that last brief moment, time seems to slow as he realises that this is the end for him.  His mother would go unavenged, his beloved teacher back on Altania would never hear from him again...No!  It can't end this way!  Denying his fate, Zykovian leaps out of the way, causing the green flame to ooze and hiss against the wall where he had once stood.*

[OOC:
Zykovian's Attack Roll n20 + 5 = 25!
Confirmation 12 + 5 = 17, Fails.
Violet takes 10 Damage.
Zykovian drops to -1.
Copper wakes up, but is still stunned and blinded.
Ruby's Attack Roll 17 - 2 = 15, Hits (Thanks to Charge).
Abdiel takes 3 Damage and loses consciousness.
Alire's Ranged Touch Attack 5 + 4 = 9, Miss!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*After returning to Eldiz after his failed hunt, Mhrazhar is stalking along towards the rumoured home of a well-connected man that supposedly lives in the Labourer's Ward when he hears something in a language he can't understand. But the accent on the voice is clearly Valsian, and of course all Valsians are evil, except supposedly that one Abdiel had met, so he decides to see if the Valsian is corrupted and needs a good killing.*

*He switches alleyways and climbs to the rooftop, coming across a grim tableau. A murderous amethyst-haired Valsian stands further along the rooftop, looking out at a scene of slaughter beneath her, where one man in a dark-blue cloak leans against the wall, barely clinging to his bow as he resists her, and her innocent victims, four humanoid girls and a red-scaled Mojiin, lie sprawled across the ground in various states of injury. The accursed Valsian's ruby-haired accomplice has just stabbed a Mojiin, who is almost certainly Abdiel even from this distance and vantage, based on scale-colouring, into unconsciousness.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene giggles playfully as Molpe begins to touch her, unused to this kind of pleasure, but she quickly succumbs to the bliss, sighing in rapture as she lets Molpe's hands work out the knots from her day's work and soothe her body.  Full of delight and desire to let Molpe share her joy, Celimene retaliates by kissing gently up and down Molpe's curves, since the Limnad's lips are otherwise occupied at the moment, as Wei-Han hugs against her side, gently engaging her in a deep kiss, with their tongues entwined.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 17, 2005)

*Mhrazhar Mojiin Avenger 2*

[sblock]Stat Block
*HP:* 20 *AC:* 16 _(T)_11 _(FF_) 15
*Attack:* Claw +6 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +6 Claw d6+4 x2, +6 Claw d6+4 x2, +4 Bite d8+2 x2
*Spcl:* _Smite the Corrupted (+2,+2) Hunt the Corrupted (+0, +2)
Charge (+2, -2)_

*Hatred and anger and turn to an arrogant satisfaction as he sees that Nemesis has guided him to deliver its justice. Weeks and weeks of no progress or method of venting a frustrated rage are to be released on a deserving Taij. Mhrazhar charges along the roof top and with the will of Nemesis guiding his claws.... they shredd the side and back of the amethyst-haired Valsian splaying sinew and spraying blood on the roof top. *

Mhrazhar hisses in Mojiiin "Nemesis has judged you and found you guilty Valsian." following his brutal attack and prepares to show her what the true wrath of Arris is like.

If the Taij drops he will quickly lower himself to aide Abdiel.

Init:13 (Roll 12 +1) Temp AC (14 due to charge)
Hit:   29 (Roll 19 +6 Melee, +2 Smite the Corrupted, +2 Charge)
Dam: 14 (Roll 6 + 4 Melee, + 2 Smite the Corrupted,  +2 Hunt the Corrupted)
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Fueled by her pleasure Molpe shifts her body, which allows and hinting at softer skin for Celimene’s continued play while Molpe own hands explore each of her companions excited bodies.  Pausing briefly in between the deep passionate kisses meant to reward Wei-Han’s perfect touch Molpe moans and pleads one word softly to him in Seelie, just as she said she would.*

“Again…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Remembering Molpe's words, Wei-Han watches her body and its motions as he hears the Seelie word, and, able to understand her intention, obligingly begins the circuit of caresses again, this time generous enough in his joy to include Celimene's busty curves in his rapid series of soft petting strokes.*

*The Rowaini girl giggles uncontrollably in pleasure and then gently kisses the Larakese man's cheek as the two finally fully acknowledge each other as partners in this conjugation, rather than merely rivals for Molpe's attention.* 

*As the three continue to explore each other, there is a soft knock and the door creaks open, revealing Zarina, changed out of her proprietress's outfit and into a two-piece bathing suit like Celimene had been wearing, revealing beautiful azure fur and soft skin.*

"Oh, I see Celimene has joined you as well," Zarina comment offhandedly as she removes the bathing suit and gets ready to enter the water.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]* Molpe grins approvingly at Wei-Han’s and Celimene’s actions towards each other, she had realized they hadn’t touched each other in a meaningful way since Celimene had put lotion on him, and moaned approvingly in Seelie towards them as she gasps for breath once again from Wei-Han’s touches.  This time instead of being alone in her pleasure she gripped the Rowaini girl’s hand tightly as Calamine experienced the same as her. *

* As the two girls’ cries died off quietly into soft mummers Molpe realized that Zarina was speaking to them as she started to undress. *

“I see that Virina has returned,” it wasn’t a question Molpe was simply trying to find her bearings as she smiled happily at seeing the Feldori naked before her.  Her voice was soft, calm, and carried more than a hint of weariness from all the pleasure but it was also strong in its desire to continue, “Yes, Celimene, told me of your wonderful generosity and proclaimed me as her friend also after hearing of a bond…  It simply wouldn’t be right if she wasn’t here, my dearest Zarina.  I do hope I didn’t overstep my bonds,” Molpe finished sweetly but her smile suggested she realized she cause no foul. [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, Virrina is back.  I am honourred by my dearr Celimene's prraise, and I am glad, although a bit surrprrised based on her shyness, that she has decided to join us."

*With that, the Feldori dips into the water eagerly, making her seem very uncatlike indeed, with a muted version of the Limnad's own glee.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe sung softly under her breath as she listens to and watches Zarina join them.  She smiles ever so softy towards Celimene and Wei-Han before answering her Zarina’s question. *

“Actually, Wei-Han is quite shy also but I was able to convince both of them that how us Limnad enjoy ourselves and our friends is the proper and the correct way to satisfy and be satisfied,” Molpe pauses as she grins lustily and moves subtly to the Feldori’s side, “I admit to having fun without you my dearest, Zarina, but I was missing your companionship considerably.”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zarina succumbs to the power of Molpe's song, her smile widens and she begins to quiver in anticipation as she gracefully buries herself in Molpe's arms, allowing the other two to explore each other for the time being.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Though it was unlike her Molpe was interested in experience the pleasure that the Feldori had talked about and cause of this she, in an effort to duplicate it, readily nipped repeated at the exposed flesh upon Zarina’s undersides while her hands explored all areas of Feldori’s body.  Furred or unfurred it didn’t matter to Molpe as she brought bliss to Zarina and whispered sweet nothings in her ear. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zarina is pleased and amused at Molpe's attempts to emulate her people, and so, feeling warm tingling throughout her body, she brings Molpe's body to hers, engaging the Limnad in a deep long kiss.*

*As Molpe tasted the sweet taste of theFeldori's mouth, she felt a minor scratch against her lip and then suddenly a feeling of bliss sweeps through the entire body, causing her to shudder uncontrollably with the unbridled pleasure of it.  After what seems like a very long time--but not nearly long enough!--Zarina removes her lips from Molpe's, leaving the Limnad longing for more and wondering exactly what had happened.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 17, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Dizzy and with the whole world spinning Molpe sunk to her knees in the pool, lucky for her the pool was shallow in this spot, and with her dreamy eyes, not to mention her head, tilted upwards towards the Feldori in confusion. *

“Oh my… what did you do to me?” Molpe asked unsure as to what had happened… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 17, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*I have shared with you the gift of my people's passion.  As my teeth pierced your lip, they injected a Feldori pleasure-serum into your body, causing you to experience something similar to what I did during our kiss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

*Zykovian AC:22, Init: 18, Hps: -1/18.*

Abdiel & Melody:
[SBLOCK]Zykovian shrugged as his perfectly placed arrow was deflected by the now-obvious green weave.  _‘That’s why Master Olivius always said to aim just below the neckline,’_ Zykovian thought.  _‘He probably would have ricocheted the shot of the adjacent building, though.  My angle was no conducive to that shot.’_



			
				Alire said:
			
		

> "Now you die, Zykovian T'Erilan," the violet-haired girl says venomously, "Don't you realise that you are no match for Alire and the Rosethornes?  How dare you murder my sister and think that you could live to brag about it."



“Lady, you weren’t even on my list,”  Zykovian called out callously, “Not even worth my time!”

_**Rysil Only**[sblock]‘Hmm, were they on my list?’_ Zykovian wondered.  _‘If not someone’s bound to pay for Alire and the Bloody thorns . . . assuming I don't bleed out before collecting.’_[/sblock]
“Naaa-ah, lady,”  Zykovian called as he took aim and fired a shot at the red-head that had dropped his new friend.

[OOC: Comment to Alire: Bluff +9, just trying to rile her up.  Fire a shot at Ruby hair. (+5 to hit, 1d10 +3 damage, including point blank shot)][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Z/A/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian shoots another arrow at the ruby-haired Valsian's face, narrowly missing skewering her through the brain and instead cutting a long gash across the side of her head, which bleeds quickly, like most head-wounds, and causes her eyes to roll up to face the sky as she swoons and falls to the ground.*

*The copper-haired girl is still stunned, and the cat-girl awakens only to be likewise stunned.*

*Meanwhile, Melody is still unconscious, though she is beginning to stir as if she will awaken soon.*

*Suddenly, from out of nowhere along the roof, a crazed Mojiin with dark blue-lavender scales charges out of the shadows to skewer the amethyst-haired girl, but he misses, and she ducks back and quickly shoots green energy into Zykovian...but the energy dissipates harmlessly on his shield.*

[OOC: 
Zykovian's Attack Roll 14 + 5 = 19, Hit.
Ruby takes 12 Damage and falls unconscious. 
Zykovian drops to -2, making next round his last round for sure.
Mojiin's Attack Roll 11 + 8 = 19, Miss Barely.
Zykovian Avoids Damage and now its his turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Staggering to her feet slightly as if she was slightly unsure of them Molpe returned quickly to the Feldori’s embrace, “It… It was truly amazing, Zarina, unbelievable so,” Molpe, still suffering from untold pleasure, but finally managed to say with a smile and a tender kisses of kinship, “I’m deeply honored for the gift and only wish I had a gift equally of it to give to you in return but I will humble myself to try if you wish it over me, my truly blessed sister.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2005)

Abdiel, Melody, Newcomer?:
[SBLOCK]Zykovian nocked another arrow, focusing his mind on the bow, and the shot he would have to make.  With that, he covered the two stunned ones with his aim.  _'Have to protect Melody and Abdiel as long as possible,'_ Zykovian thought.

_**Rystil Only**[sblock]His eyelids were heavy, blood seemed to pulse in his face and back.  He knew he was close to fading . . . to letting it all go in a back alley in the Labor ward of a world not his own.  No one would say that he didn't give his all on a bouny hunt . . . 'course there was nothing he could do about it now if they did. (Berating slid to morose )[/sblock]_
[OOC: Zykovian will nock a arrow (free action), and use _Arrow Mind (CAd)_, which is an immediate action, (so long as it doesn't make him unconscious - only standard actions, I thought). He will ready an action to fire at either of the two on the ground if their eyes clear before Melody awakens (or at least until next action).  If he feels himself ebbing away, he'll fire at the one wounded the least. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 18, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini onlooker

I'm not sure who would be getting this one
[sblock]


"Zyk, you know you can get women without having to actually beat them uncouncious?" Fedowin starts walking casually into the alley. "So what are you doing in this part of town with a pile of sexy looking bodies?" He has his hand on his sword, but does not appear to be concerned with dragging it just yet.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You have given me of yourself, dear sister, and truly that is the greatest gift of all..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar comes in with a vicious strike towards the Valsian.  He can feel the wrath of Arris's wounds pouring into him and knows at that instant that his strike will be true...but at the last moment, Nemesis pulls away, and his strike fails against the girl's Greenweave Breastplate.  But how?  It was going to hit.  It had to hit.  Was it possible that she is not tainted?  No, it must be another Valsian trick.*

*The amethyst-haired girl steps away from Mhrazhar and shoots green energy at the archer to no effect.*

"Please," the girl pleads in Mojiin, a hurt expression in her eyes, "Noble sister, I believe that you have this all wrong.  Look into my eyes.  See the blue?  I am an Ecomancer, and I am fighting to avenge the death of my sisters at this murderer's hands.  I do not wish to hurt you, but I will do so if I must."

[OOC: Mhrazhar's Attack Roll 11 + 8 = 19, Miss Barely.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] Molpe beams radiantly at Zarina’s compliment but isn’t quick to agree with her, “True, my sister, but I wish to bestow more upon you.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 18, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I have this place and much in the way of material wealth already, but you have given me something much more valuable, and something that is unlike the things I already have, your love and companionship...Growing up for so long without my daddy...having a Nymph call me sister means a lot to me." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 18, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“And hearing you say that pleases me greatly, Zarina,” Molpe says with the sweetest of smiles as she leans in affectionately embraces the Feldori and whispers softly in her ear, “and if given time I have little doubt we will become true sisters as I would like for that very much.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"True sisters?" Zarina says in an excited whisper, "That's just like my mother and father!  I would love to be your true sister, Molpe."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“As would I love to be yours,” Molpe spoke softly and slowly as she nibbled upon one of the young Feldori’s ears, “but its a special bond that can be rushed.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'll deferr to you on that then, sisterr," Zarina moans out quietly, as she rubs her head against Molpe's cheek like a loving and affectionate cat, "I'm not rreally an experrt in Amarranthian rrelationships, though I hope to learrn more!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“And I wish to teach you more, Zarina,”  Molpe answers as she giggles softly and smiles while mimicking the affectionate face rubbing before she goes back to nipping at her ear, “would you like to learn more now, my sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, verry much so!" Zarina replies excitedly.

*Following her sister's example from when Molpe mimicked her Feldori sign of affection, Zarina gently nibbles on Molpe's ear, though the Feldori has an unfair advantage--her passion still provoked by her new sister, Zarina's nibble with extended fangs brings a feeling of pure bliss coursing through Molpe's body once more, focused mainly on the ear to which Zarina is showering her attentions, but also spreading to the places where the Feldori's hands and body stroke against Molpe's.*

"Please, show me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Quickly lost in the pleasure coursing through her Molpe was startled and at a lost when Zarina spoke once more but as she forced her royal blue eyes wide she refocus and rediscovers her thoughts. *

“Oh! My sister, I will never grow tried of your pleasurable bring upon me,” she bites the Feldori’s ear harder this time betraying her subtle words of abstinence before she turns her head slightly towards Wei-Han and the Rowaini, “see how they touch but don’t at the same time?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes.  I think that they arre able to feel joy with each otherr, but not fully so.  They arre somewhat uncomforrtable, as I think both of them would rratherr be with you, so they are trrying to make do until you rreturn to them...It is frrankly amazing that you have taught them and convinced them to do that much...it is so verry much against both of theirr culturres..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Is it?” asked a slightly confused Molpe but she finally nodded her head in understanding, “I guess so but it is rather unlike us Amaranthian to allow our friends to go unpleasured…  Do you understand what me most do, my sister?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I've got a prretty good idea," Zarina says coyly, smiling widely, showing her lowered fangs, as she gets ready to follow Molpe's lead in heading over the pleasure the others.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Good, your instincts make you a wonderful sisters,” Molpe leaned in and kissed her lips passionately before breaking if off to gaze eagerly at there two friends, “who would you like to concentrate upon, my sister?  The beautiful Celimene, whom you could experience often in the times to come or the noble Wei-Han?  Whom you may see on sparingly?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Select the one who you would most enjoy, sisterr," Zarina says generously, "And change about as you desirre.  I will follow yourr lead and fill in the gaps, worrking with hearrts in tandem as sisterrs do."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes!”  Molpe purred, mimicking Zarina’s own, and nearly cried at her sisters understanding of what true sisters truly mean, “your intuitive and wisdom honors us both, my sister.”

Molpe grins excitedly as she tried to deicide who to chose but it was Wei-Han’s words that made the choice for her, “I have something special for Wei-Han, something he would appreciate more if the two of us were alone, so I will bring pleasure to busty Celimene.  At least if you have no objections to that, my sister.” She once again nibbles on the Feldori’s ear as she waits for her answer... [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Cerrtainly no objections sisterr," Zarina replies, "Anyone who is my sisterr's frriend and guarrdian deserrves the grreatest pleasurre I can brring him." 

*The Feldori heads over to Wei-Han, cuddling up against his side, managing to inject her fang into him briefly before they completely retract from lack of exposure to someone whose presence was enough to excite them.*

*The Larakese man shivers in pleasure and turns his attention to the beautiful newcomer, as Molpe returns to the most large-chested of all her new friends.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles in near rapture at the eagerness the Feldori instills in Wei-Han and as she guides and bends over the busty Rowaini upon a smooth outcropping of rocks Molpe leans over and speaks softly to encourage the other two, “Yes!  Hun, enjoy it all!  Yes, sister, give him all great pleasures.” 

* Taking her own words to heart Molpe knelt down before Celimene and enthusiastically gave her the greatest of pleasures her mouth could bring. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Celimene gasps in ecstasy, her chest heaving in utter bliss, and she does her best to return the favour, hoping to let Molpe feel the joy that has welled up inside of her, experience the love and affection that had crept into her heart, planted by Molpe's kind friendship, aided by the Attraction song, and fully blossomed with Molpe's blissful attentions.*

*Some time later, all four of them stop to catch their breaths, leaning against the smooth stone of the water's edge, breathing heavily.*

*Celimene, who seems to be the most excited with the novelty of the experience, is still somewhat in shock, nuzzling her head against Molpe's chest like a little girl sleeping in her mother's arms.*

*Zarina and Wei-Han, both with a special skill to provoke bliss in the other, have temporarily overstimulated each other, and are resting as well, still twitching with pleasure as they breathe deeply.*

*Only Molpe is still full of energy and ready to go, probably because she was able to experience Symbiosis and revitalise herself as she went, though Wei-Han and Zarina look like they could be ready again soon.  Celimene just wants to cuddle now, though.*     
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe couldn’t help but beam an excited, yet proud, smile towards all of her friends.  They had all experienced pleasure, and passionately shared it with each other without worry of modesty.  It had truly been a night to make any nymph happy! * 

* Molpe absently brushed Celimene’s brown hair as she pulled the Rowaini girl deeper into the embrace, making her more comfortable and allowing her to fall asleep if she so desires. *

Not wanting to disturb Celimene Molpe spoke softly but her voice’s tone carried some finally intermixed with her obvious satisfaction, “A most wonderful evening it was…  but I do believe we should call it a night, my sister.  I do believe that I have spent Celimene far more than she is use to.  I suggest she be taken to her bed so she can sleep it off.” [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

Rystil[sblock]Stat BlockRound 2
*HP:* 20 *AC:* 16 _(T)_11 _(FF_) 15
*Attack:* Claw +6 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +6 Claw d6+4 x2, +6 Claw d6+4 x2, +4 Bite d8+2 x2

*Mhrazar seeths with hatred, and vengence is a venom that permeates Mhrazhar's very being  as he hisses...*

[Mojiin] 
"Call off your red-haired wench, Valsian,  or you will feel the full wrath of Arris!!!  Maybe we are both mistaken... the mojiin you have dropped is a preserver...  We are on the same side... _Sister_ - check the symbol on her sword and your breastplate. We are all servants of Arris."

"Call her off now or you will feel my wrath for betraying your... _Sisters_... Submit yourselves to the 
Eyes of Nemeiss or be destroyed..."

[OOC: I try to step between Her and the people below to give them cover or block line of sight if I can. If she does not acquiesce I will full attack her.][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
"I didn't kill her!  _She is mys sister!_  The archer killed her like the other girls down there."

*As if to underscore this point, the archer shoots an arrow straight at the head of the red-haired girl, who crumples to the ground.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I underrstand you, my sisterr.  Both things that you werre saying as one, and I agrree.  I shall leave you two then, and take Celimene off to bed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Thank you, my most wonderful and insightful sister,” Molpe smiles serenely and honestly before she asks, “We have not secured logging for the evening yet…  Is their any place you would recommend?”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

Rystil[sblock]Round 2
Stat Block
*HP:* 20 *AC:* 16 _(T)_11 _(FF_) 15
*Attack:* Claw +6 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +6 Claw d6+4 x2, +6 Claw d6+4 x2, +4 Bite d8+2 x2
Subdual [-4 to attack]

*Mhrazhar assumes the archer is a partner to Abdiel and they are fighting these accursed Valsians. He hisses in frustration and resorts to the tried and true method of solving problems... attacking. Details can be sorted out it out later - after all are unconscious.*

"Enough banter!! Hssss!!!"

[OOC: Full Attack on her enough just to bring her down into unconsciousness - I do not want to kill her - yet.][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, unless yourr man had any ideas for a rromantic place for the two of you, therre is one of which I know.  You arre a newcomerr to Eldiz, rright?  If you want a taste of home and to meet one of my good frriends, perrhaps the frriendliest and kindest woman I know, you can trry the Laughing Sail Inn.  You can tell Amity I sent you, but even if you don't, I know she'll trreat you like a newfound sisterr."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I know not what his plans are,” Molpe replied honestly as she grinned a Wei-Han, “but Hun is pretty insistent in making me happy so I’m sure we will find ourselves at Laughing Sail Inn.  Is it far from here, my passionate of sisters?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar attacks with all of the tools that Nemesis has given him, but his indecision in choosing to try to spare the girl's life breaks his perfect Wrath, causing his attacks to fail against her Greenweave, an armour that is usually a symbol of the Mojiin's love for Arris, one after another.*

"I'm sorry that you feel this way, but I think you will understand if I say that I can't let you just stand here and knock me unconscious with putting up a fight.  As a faithful Avenger of Arris, however, I will try not to harm you if I can."

*The girl's staff glows green, and a glowing spectral tendril of the Vrazjin plant, known for the way its pollen saps the strength of those who get too close, shoots forth from the end, entering into Mhrazhar's body and stealing his strength.*

[OOC:
Mhrazhar's Full Attack 12 + 2 = 14, 15 + 2 = 17, 19 + 0 = 19, All Missed (two would have hit if not for Subdual -4)
Violet's Ranged Touch Attack 7 + 4 = 11, Hit.
Mhrazhar loses 6 Strength!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Alire and the Mojiin banter in incomprehensible Mojiin, and then he attacks her again, but this time, the full force of his blows is muted.  Is it possible that he doesn't want to kill her?  But why?  Something about the way he looked at her Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate and her staff...and her blue eyes...*

*In any case, the Mojiin's hesitation cost him two of his three rapid strikes that would surely have pierced the Greenweave otherwise, leaving Alire unscathed save for the one arrow Zykovian managed to put through her.*

*Fortunately, the Mojiin provides a distraction, as understandably the Valsian mage does not want to have to deal with the burly opponent, so instead of finishing off Zykovian, she instead shoots a spectral tendril at him that drains away his strength, leaving him weakened.*  

*But that doesn't make any sense.  She could have eliminated him with a well-placed strike from her offensive magic.  Is she trying to do him no physical harm for some reason?*

*Either way, not a single one of the rapidly awakening trio on the ground had stirred, so it came time for Zykovian to make his decision as to where to shoot.*

[OOC: 
Mojiin's Full Attack 12 + 2 = 14, 15 + 2 = 17, 19 + 0 = 19, All Missed (two would have hit if not for Subdual -4)
Alire's Ranged Touch Attack 7 + 4 = 11, Hit.
Mojiin loses 6 Strength!
Zykovian's Readied Action Fizzled due to the constraints never being met.  So now's his chance to change around (or even wait again--I think I get your plan, which is to stay conscious so that you can make Attacks of Opportunity with Arrowmind and a Readied Attack also and get two off, which would work well)]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, it isn't *too* far, but it is also not so close.  Assuming you arrived at the Dock Ward, it was very near to there, so you'll have to backtrack there first, through the depressingly filthy Labourer's Ward, and then you can get to the Traveler's Ward, where Amity's Laughing Sail sits.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe frowns slightly at the mention of the Laborer’s Ward, she might have two friends that live in there but that doesn’t mean the ward doesn’t frighten her on a deep subconsciously level and Molpe brushes the brown Rowaini hair not to help Celimene sleep but to calm herself. *

“Oh, I see,” Molpe answers softly not bother to hide her worry from her sister, “well if it cannot be helped than it cannot be help, right sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I will admit that I am frankly disgusted by the squalor in that ward, but if it bothers you more than it does me, sister, you can always take the long way over and cut through the Grand Bazaar."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan: AC 22, Init 18, HP's -1/18*

Abdiel & Melody:[SBLOCK]Zykovian glanced around himself, looking at the downed opponents, seeing if they have any prominent bottles, vials or the sort – something that would give him a life sustaining boost.  He had no idea just what was going on up on that rooftop . . . 

_**Rystil Only**[sblock]‘I’ve got no idea why these people are even attacking us,’_ Zykovian thought.  He reviewed the events in his mind.  _‘Was there someone else there that was pitting them against us . . . to delay us?  It seems to make some sense . . . nothing else seems to on this crazy bounty hunt.’_  Zykovian didn’t think he had put one of the thorns down in the past – he hadn’t had that many bounties since his arrival that he would have missed or forgotten one.[/sblock]

OOC: Continue with the readied action.  However, if Zykovian spots a potion bottle for healing he’ll move to get it.  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

Rystil[sblock]Round 3
Stat Block
*HP:* 20 *AC:* 16 _(T)_11 _(FF_) 15
*Attack:* Claw +6 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +1 Bite d8+1 x2 (-6 strength)

*Mhrazhar's resolve is waivering as he begins to believe the accursed Valsian's claim - demeanor, staff, armor and all. What would cause sisters of Arris to fight. There must be betrayal and intrigue afoot. Sisters do not quarrel lightly because there is too much at stake to lose even one of her supporters. *

[Mojiin]"Cease Ecomancer - All animals, when cornered, will attack - did the preserver attack your _Sister_ in self defense - _the preserver_ is always well intentioned? There is one from each side. Let us sort out our confusion as the children of Arris are few. I will cease if you do."

*Holding a hand, palm out, in the direction of the archer... [a signal to halt]*
[Praetorian]"Hold your bow."

[OOC: I will try to stay between the Valsian and the rest of the group. If she does something other than talk I will full attack her - no subdual.]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Zykovian Only:
[SBLOCK]
*It does make sense that someone might be pitting the 'Thornes against Zykovian and crew; after all, Zykovian heard from Eloquence that Alire was after the Crazan Arris also, so the murderous Amaranthian assassin seemed a likely suspect.*

*Zykovian realises that his search for a prominent bottle is somewhat desperate and unlikely to yield results, but he does manage to spot a vial filled with green liquid in the top pouch of the stunned and prone cat-girl's pack.  Was it something to heal wounds, a poison to put on those claw weapons of hers before a tough fight, or something else entirely?  Zykovian has no idea, and so he needs to decide for sure if he is ready to drink it down regardless.*

[OOC: 
Zykovian's Spot 19 + 4 = 23!  All these nice rolls 
Anyways, let me know if he decides to gulp this down.  Its in an easy to reach pouch and Kitty is right next to him, so he can do it as a Move Action, and this may be his last round before she gets unstunned.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Grand Bazaar,” Molpe speaks the words again as she muddles it over in her mind before finally smiling, “maybe that would be for the best, my sister.”

* The rhythmic breathing of Celimene causes Molpe to looks down at the busty brunette and as fond motherly smile forms on her perfect features Molpe forgets the talk of the Laborer’s Ward and of the Grand Bazaar. *

“She is asleep,” Molpe states the obvious slightly amused as she slides carefully out from behind Celimene, leaning the sleeping girl carefully against the smooth rocks they had been sheering.  Kicking softly through the water she joins both the Feldori and the Larakese.  

Smiling at both of them Molpe quickly sits between them speaking softly in her native tongue as she does so, “Do you mind if I join you two?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
"An Avenger calling for diplomacy?  Forgive me if I find that a bit ironic.  I can guarantee that the murderous archer killed my Mojiin sister in cold blood, not self-defense, because she was unconscious when he did it.  The archer is a small-time bounty hunter, and some of my activities on Arris's behalf are not legal in this city.  He is probably after the bounty on her head.  For his sins in killing my sister, he must die, and any Mojiin who would protect him is a traitor and a Dragonlord lackey.  I know Preservers.  I have sisters who are Preservers.  She is no true Preserver if she would condone the killing of her sister."

[OOC: I'm giving you time to respond to this before I deal with the Praetorian words, as realistically her response would have come first ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

Rystil Only[sblock]Zykovian is limted to half actions, so unless the kitty is 5 feet away, he will have to move there, then next round fish it out of her pack, then next round drink.  There's no telling when she will come to, and he needed to protect Melody and Abdiel - even at the risk to himself (he feels that it was his fault they got caught like this).  So, unless there was an easier way - Zykovian will ready and hold.  Five foot adjusting to get closer to Melody or Abdiel however.  Easier to protect them when he was standing closer to them.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
She is within 5 feet, so let me know.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

Melody:

[SBLOCK]A flash of light, pretty colors, like a rainbow, then darkness.
Pain, blood dripping, skin burning, and suddenly the sensation is gone.
But what's that? That sound? Wasn't someone there?

_“Hey! What are YOU doing here? This is my dream!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Not at all, my sisterr.  I would like nothing morre!" Zarina replies.

*Wei-Han makes no response, which is no surprise considering Molpe was speaking in Seelie.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan: AC 22, Init 18, HP's -1/18*

Rystil[sblock]<sigh!> He'll 5 foot adjust and grab the potion (not drinking it yet).[/sblock]
Melody and Abdiel(In seelie)[sblock]"Time to wake up Melody, come one lady, the bad guys are looking kinda bloodthirsty," Zykovian commented in a sing-song voice which was heightened by the Seelie tongue.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

Rystil[sblock]Round 3
Stat Block
*HP:* 20 *AC:* 16 _(T)_11 _(FF_) 15
*Attack:* Claw +6 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +1 Bite d8+1 x2 (-6 strength)

*At the mention of "traitor and a Dragonlord lackey" Mhrazhar hisses in anger and full attacks while moving so as to not obstruct the archers line of fire*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles invitingly towards Wei-Han but quickly turns her attention to Zarina a look of curious mischievousness, “Oh really, my sister, why is that?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Instead of shooting again, Zykovian reaches over and pulls a chartreuse vial from the cat-girl's pack, moving over to Melody's side to hover over her protectively with the last of his strength, like an azure-cloaked guardian angel.*

*Zykovian's protectiveness and defensive strategy has paid off, however, as he has forced Alire to concentrate on the Altanian and the Mojiin instead of knocking Melody back to unconsciousness, winning the beautiful Rowaini girl the precious time she needed, as her lovely eyes flutter open.*

*Meanwhile, a voice calls out from the end of the alley in Eldish:*

"Zyk, you know you can get women without having to actually beat them unconscious? So what are you doing in this part of town with a pile of sexy looking bodies?" 

[OOC:
Melody wakes up!  And it is her turn.  She's prone, but she can still cast spells and such.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Because brringing you pleasurre makes me happy, sisterr," Zarina responds, "Everr since enterring the waterr, I have felt even morre in tune with you than when we firrst met...its almost like magic.  Maybe it is that we arre sharring your bond with the waterrs?"

*Understanding Molpe's smile and body-language towards him, Wei-Han realises that he is being included in the group now, and he gently wraps his arms around Molpe again, replying with body language and no words that Molpe can understand, choosing instead to mimic the Limnad's style by whispering sweet-sounding Larakese into her ear.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/aweit*:

[SBLOCK]Melody opens her eyes. Black shifts to grey, her eyes make out dark walls, the alley, a dark figure standing over her. Relieved, she notices the familiar style of Zykovian's clothing, once her eyes have adjusted and slowly the memory comes back.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“What? Did you say anything? What happened? Are they gone?”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody stands up and looks around to get back her orientation for now.[/SBLOCK]

* and whoever else is there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] “It’s very possible, my sister, as I feel it too,” Molpe grins happily at the very thought of it being true, “but we mustn’t rule out the pleasure that has bonded together also.  Surely you feel bonded with, Hun…”   

* Molpe’s words die off in a moan of new acing pleasure as Wei-Han whispers softly in her ear… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Melody Only:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody sees that the cat-girl and copper-haired girl are now stunned instead of unconscious.  Meanwhile, Violet is in melee combat with a Mojiin on the rooftops.*

[OOC: Still got a bit of action left; want to defer that and do nothing else this round?]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan: AC 22, Init 18, HP's -1/18*

Abdiel & Melody & Unknowns:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian watched over the downed Melody, torn about what to do with the vial he obtained.  Deciding the risks were too great, he pocketed the vial inside his cloak and waited, covering the attackers as he did so.*


			
				Voice from the Alley said:
			
		

> (In Eldish)“Zyk, you know you can get women without having to actually beat them unconscious? So what are you doing in this part of town with a pile of sexy looking bodies?"



*In Eldish* “Just enjoying an afternoon being ambushed in the street,”  Zykovian called out.  “Are you passing by, or helping out?”
*Zykovian was startled out of his retort by the wakening Melody.  Her words in Seelie were . . . music to his ears.*


			
				Melody said:
			
		

> _“What? Did you say anything? What happened? Are they gone?”_



Zykovian replied in Seelie, in a quiet voice to Melody, [sblock] “In fact, I did . . . I’m surprised that it worked . . . Those that attacked us are still here, though their numbers are . . . fewer.  Healing would be good for me if you have any.  And, those you dazzled are almost fully mobile again.” [/sblock][/sblock]
**Rystil Only**[sblock] *Zykovian glanced above, wondering if the rooftop would be pelting him with flesh eating acid again soon.*  His plan was still the same – cling to life until attacked.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I feel friendship for him, but it is not very strong when I compare it with the bond I feel with you.  Even though we just met so recently, I feel so close to you, as if we had been sisters for years."

*Wei-Han, realising the effectiveness of this new technique, brings it to the next level by gently questing against her ear with his mouth as he continues to whisper to her in Larakese.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
“Just enjoying an afternoon being ambushed in the street,” Zykovian replied, calling out to Fedowin, “Are you passing by, or helping out?”
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/+:

[SBLOCK]_“Then let me send them over the rainbow again.”_

Melody will then just cast another _Color Spray_ on all the bodies littered on the ground.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe’s body stirs at Wei-Han’s soft pleasure giving touch but she tries to answer Zarina even though her body’s needs and desires weigh heavy upon her and she only wishes that the Feldori would loving bite her and never let go of the embrace. *

“I agree…  we have, it seems.  True sisters…  We be, I doubt not at all.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

A/Z/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody's swirling arcs of colour are only partially effective this time--the cat-girl falls once more into a contented unconsciousness, but the copper-haired girl, still stunned but no longer blinded by the lights, grits her teeth and pulls through, willing her tingling limbs to move again so she can stand up and defeat her foes.*

*The Mojiin snarls and attacks Alire again, but his weakened limbs just aren't enough to pierce her Greenweave.*

*Running low on energy and more concerned with the newly-awakened Melody than with the enervated Mojiin, Alire sends down one last pair of emerald energy-shots, though these flicker a bit with her weakened power and fail to hurt Melody overly much.*

[OOC:
Cat-girl's Save 15 + 0 = 15, Fail.
Copper's Save n20 + 2 = 22, Success.
Mojiin's Attacks 13 + 3 = 16, 11 + 3 = 14, 17 + 1 = 18, All Miss
Zykovian's turn again.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*While Mhrazhar fights against the archer's opponent on the roof for the blue-haired man, the greedy archer obliges this kindness by looting the corpses of the fallen instead of helping out.*

*Meanwhile, one of the unconscious girls awakens and shoots out swirls of colours at the other bodies, perhaps ensuring that they will stay down.*

*Mhrazhar feels the weakness coursing through his body sharply, and his strikes have become insufficient to pierce through the Ecomancer's Greenweave unless he gets very lucky--something that simply didn't happen this time, as his claws and bites fail to harm her.*

*The Ecomancer doesn't like that colour attack one bit, so she uses her last magical energies to attack the woman below, still refusing to deal damage to the Avenger even as he attacks her.*

[OOC:
Mhrazhar's Attacks 13 + 3 = 16, 11 + 3 = 14, 17 + 1 = 18, All Miss]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Aye, my sister.  And as your sister, I know when it is time to make my exit.  I'll take Celimene to bed, and await the next time that we meet with great fondness.  Til then, take this." 

*And she leans down and gives Molpe a quick but deep kiss, helping out her friend Wei-Han by using her pleasurable injection to amplify the effects of the Larakese man's whispering attentions.  Then she gathers the Rowaini girl gently in her arms and carries her out of the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan: AC 22, Init 18, HP's -1/18*

Abdiel & Melody & Unknowns
[sblock]*Zykovian steadied himself, then handed the vial he obtained to Melody.*

(In Seelie) "Do you suppose you could tell me if that is a conjuration magic or not,"  Zykovian asked, in a quieter voice he added, "Don't think I can maintain the concentration necessary for that sort of analysis."

Zykovian continued to cover the remaining attacker on the ground.

OOC: Is Zyk done in one round of activity or two?   [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Zykovian:

[SBLOCK]In a whispering voice, Melody answers: _“Yes, but it takes time we do not have, she will soon shake off my spell, and the other will follow.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 19, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

Rystil[sblock]Round 4
Stat Block
*HP:* 20 *AC:* 16 _(T)_11 _(FF_) 15
*Attack:* Claw +6 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +1 Bite d8+1 x2 (-6 strength)

*Mhrazhar hisses in deternination as he continues to attack hoping to vindicate the fallen Abdiel*

[OOC: Continue the Full Attack][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] * Molpe body once again twitches in pleasure from the Feldori’s bite and as Zarina moves to withdraw Molpe follows her hoping to be bitten once more but as it fails to happen she watches almost disappointedly as she watches her withdraw with Celimene. *

Alone with only Wei-Han Molpe smiles brilliantly as her free hand lightly traces out his well formed abs.  Her words, still in Seelie, are spoken submissively but affectionately behind a smile as she leans closer to his lips but stops short of kissing them, “Hun, I’ve asked so much from you tonight, if not today, and while I watched you enjoy yourself I now give myself and my body to you as payment to do with it as you chose.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han smiles and says, in Larakese:*
[SBLOCK] 
"Your body as payment? That would seem so dishonourable to me back on Lara Kai, but somehow from you it doesn't...I suppose that if you are giving yourself to me to do with as I choose, then there is only one choice, the one that would make me happiest of all: I give you back yourself with all my heart and ask you to do whatever youl heart desires, even if that means following after Zarina to be with her..."
[/SBLOCK]
*Then in Eldish:
"Ristening to the music of youl wolds and feering the motions of youl body, I get the sense that you are yierding to me...but prease, it is my fondest wish that you make the choice to do what youl healt desiles the most."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe grins at Wei-Han’s flattery but shakes her head negatively to his words as her hand continues to explore his flat stomach.  Her words are passionate, with the same hint of submissiveness, but they offer no real answer as she continues to speak Seelie, “No, I bestow upon you a most wonderful gift.  I cannot take it back.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No?  But...I can't make this decision fol you just because you feer obrigation fol my selvice, it would not be light.  I want you to have what makes you happy...some day something tellibre may happen and I may not be able to herp you...so fol now, seeing you do what makes you happy is the gleatest gift you can give me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles again obviously happy to hear of Wei-Han’s gentleman remarks but she shakes her head enthusiastically as she points at him, “I give myself to you for the night please except me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

Everyone but molpe I think

Fedowin, Rowaini Sameritan

[sblock]


In Eldish, [sblock] "Oh, I'm here to help of course! So just what is going on? I see spells flying and such, but who is friend and who is foe and what are thier names?" [/sblock] Fedowin draws his blades non-chalantly as he saunters into melee range.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 19, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
In Larakese:
[SBLOCK]
"Accept you?  I would never reject you, although you are foolish to accept me, as I don't deserve your love."
[/SBLOCK]
Then in Eldish:
"You are telling me with youl body that this is what you want too.  Vely werr, I sharr do my best to ensule that you do not legret youl choice."

*And with that, Wei-Han begins a series of pleasuring touches that make his previous masterful strokes seem far less.  What he did before would work on any woman, but his new routine seems to be tailored specifically for Molpe, created to affect the Nymph specifically by watching her body language and observing what brought her pleasure all throughout the night.  Although Wei-Han's administrations are completely different than Zarina's injection and thus hard to compare, Molpe can't help but admit that the Larakese man has managed to live up to the high expectations set by Molpe's time with her Feldori sister earlier in the evening.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/F:

[SBLOCK](Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“These women attacked us, they wanted to kill us!”_[/SBLOCK]

Having quite a few nasty scratches and bruises quite effectively underlines her statement.

Melody then kicks the cat-girl on the ground, hoping to beat her further into unconsciousness (*). She will adjust her position to be no closer than 10 ft. to the copper-haired girl on the ground, which will soon rejoin the fight.

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]* subdual Coup de Grace (d3-1+d3-1+d6)

(Next round, Melody will, while keeping at least 10 ft. distance to the copper-haired girl, _Color Spray_ her once more.)[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 19, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini interferer

A/Z/F

[sblock]

Fedowin smiles at Melody, and answers in Eldish [sblock] "You must be Amity's friend. She told me about your lovely voice. To try and silence such a joy is truly the act of a criminal." [/sblock] He glances at the bodies in the alley. "[sblock] So sad that such lovely forms hide such brutality!" [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

A/Z/F/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody's kick is well-placed, and it knocks the cat-girl completely unconscious, just barely.*

*The copper-haired girl rises from the ground, provoking a shot from Zykovian, whose mind has split from his central psyche and ramified into each and every fibre of Azure Streak, allowing him to react as if the bow was a part of his body, firing a shot into the rising girl but failing to prevent her from impaling him deep in the chest with her spear, through his armour, causing a massive spurt of blood as he collapses to the ground, sinking into oblivion and near-death.*

*Fedowin advances saunteringly.*

*Meanwhile, the Mojiin fails once more to harm Alire, and the bandit-leader finally decides to deal with him in melee with her staff striking him without lethal intent.*

[OOC:
Kitty takes 8 Subdual Damage!
Kitty's Fort Save 9 + 8 = 17, failed.
Zykovian's Attack Roll 18 + 5 = 23, hits.
Copper takes 13 Damage, Maximum!
Copper's Attack Roll 18 + 8 = 26.
Zykovian takes 10 Damage, Yikes--almost dead!
Mojiin's Attack Rolls 6 + 3 = 9, 10 + 3 = 13, 14 + 1 = 15, all Miss
Alire's Attack Roll 17 + 0 = 17
Mojiin takes 5 Subdual Damage.
Melody's Turn]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe grins at Wei-Han’s last words, though he had understood her only a little she was keenly aware that in the heat of passion he would indeed give into his lust and do with her as he pleased. *

* As she moaned rhythmically in obvious pleasure, she was shocked at just how skilled the Larakese man was, Molpe remained submissive, her body only reacting to the pleasure instead of acting upon her desire, a small smile of joy on her lips as she waited for the moment where she would rejoice in Wei-Han’s decisions and desires. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han is somewhat disturbed by the fact that Molpe is not acting upon her desire.  Her submissiveness reminds him of the stereotypical Larakese woman who does not want to be doing this with her husband but remains submissive and allows it anyway to keep her honour, reacting to his actions but not initiatin anything herself.  He refuses to give into his lust, only having progressed as far as he did because he had thought he read from her body that she wanted him to begin and would feel a rejection if he did not...but now he is confused again, so he simply continues his current motions, hoping that eventually she will become proactive or else he fears he will simply have to stop.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

Fedowin

a/z/f

[sblock]

In eldish [sblock] "Whoa now little lady, that's a mighty sharp spear you've got, I'm afraid I'm going to have to teach you better than to play with dangerous toys! [/sblock]

Fedowin steps onto an empty box, then spins off to land on a protruding brick in the side of the ally, then spins back to land next to the copper haired woman, his cutlasses whistling through the air high and low as he strikes.

Rystil
[sblock] Tumble into position, then attack with both swords [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*The newly awakened girl kicks an unconscious girl with a sharp blow to the head, knocking the cat-girl out.*

*The copper-haired girl rises from the ground, provoking a shot from the archer, firing a shot into the rising girl but failing to prevent her from impaling him deep in the chest with her spear, through his armour, causing a massive spurt of blood as he collapses to the ground, sinking into oblivion and near-death.*

*Another humanoid male speaks in incomprehensible words and then advances saunteringly.*

*Meanwhile, Mhrazhar's lethal strikes fail once again to pierce the Valsian's Mojii-nmade armour, and the Ecomancer finally realises that she must fight him in melee with her staff before he kills her by sheer luck, though she, unlike the Avenger, insists on striking him without lethal intent.*

[OOC:
Kitty takes 8 Subdual Damage!
Kitty's Fort Save 9 + 8 = 17, failed.
Archer's Attack Roll 18 + 5 = 23, hits.
Copper takes 10 Damage, Maximum!
Copper's Attack Roll 18 + 8 = 26.
Archer takes 10 Damage, Yikes--almost dead!
Mhrazhar's Attack Rolls 6 + 3 = 9, 10 + 3 = 13, 14 + 1 = 15, all Miss
Ecomancer's Attack Roll 17 + 0 = 17
Mhrazhar takes 5 Subdual Damage.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe continues to enjoy We-Han current motions, never once catching on that he was confused and uncertain what to do with her submissiveness, and she lusted, pined, moaned, and whisper encouraging sweet nothings in Seelie while smiling as she wanted nothing more than for Wei-Han to take her like a man should but she continued her submissiveness while she excited wondered how long Wei-Han would torture her body before he did take her. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Wei-Han continues, he asks:*

"Yuri, I am confused...why are you so inactive now; it isn't anything rike the times when we were together befole...are you too tiled now?  Do you not want to continue?  I've noticed that you are a virgin...I don't want to push you somewhele whele you are uncomfoltabre going..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Wei-Han sudden and very perceptive caused Molpe to gasp in surprise and to cover up, her legs closing as her hands covered her large breasts in a very unnymphlike manner.  Confusion is added to her surprise as she quickly blurts out in Eldish. *

“Hun?  No!  I very much want to continue.  I don’t mean to be inactive either, I simply wish to be what ever you wish of me.   I want you to enjoy me and my body like no one male has done before,” she blushes slightly as she continued, “I just figured you would have a better idea as to the most pleasurable way for such a thing to happen.  Plus, I’ve heard my sisters speak and they talked about how it was exciting to be pleasured without giving a choice in how it happened.  Of course they spoke of how trust was essential in such an act, and whom can I trust more than you, Hun?”

Molpe continued to blush and fret…  Obviously worried she had misjudged Wei-Han and his very confusing culture. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You...you tlust me that much?  I'm solly, I just needed to heal that this is what you wanted in a way that I could undelstand.  If this is youl desile, then I am both honoured and touched by youl feerings, and I wirr do my best to make this the best it can be for you.  Do not wolly, you did nothing long, you are just too kind and perfect fol me to understand you compretery, and so I keep making inacculate palarells in my mind with Larakese women...and for them, not palticipating sometimes means they are too tiled or they don't learry want to continue.  But now that I know that this is arr it was, it makes my healt ache twice, both in brissful preasure at how wonderfur you are, and in sorrow at the thought that my dishonourabre thoughts may have somehow hurt you...I am so solly...Did I upset you?  Is thele any way I can make it up to you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Hearing the comparison to Larakese women Molpe frets and asks worriedly, “Hun?  Did my actions dishonor you?  I hope not I would never want to do that to you!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Do not flet, my sweet Yuri.  Dishonour me?  Not at arr.  In fact, coming from you, youl words and kindness have honoured me more than any man I know has ever been honoured befole.  I was just confused because I made a sirry and incollect compalison.  Can you ever folgive me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes!”  Molpe beams a smile happily at the realization of being forgiven and as she reopens herself to his pleasure she boldly forgives him, “please, Hun, I know you will treat me right and I bestow this honor on you with all my desire.” 

* Her voice sounds pleading, Wei-Han’s touching had not be ineffective… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Then you continue to honour me mole than ever, and mole than I deserve," he says quietly, "And on my honour, I wirr fulfill youl desile."

*To help ease Molpe out of her disturbingly modest covered position, Wei-Han decides to warm her up again with another few cycles of the heavenly caresses he was bestowing before.*  

*But this time, after a few cycles, once he reaches the point in his usual cycle where the bliss crescendoes and then starts anew, he continues to passion in realms that Molpe has never experienced before, while continuing with his hands as well.  Amazingly, this is even better than Zarina's kiss, though Molpe can't help but wonder what it would be like if all three of them had been together and Zarina had chosen this very moment to add her kiss to the mix!*

*Afterwards, he holds Molpe gently in his strong arms, cradling her against his lean but muscled chest as he whispers Larakese love poems into her ears.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Curling up and snuggling closer to Wei-Han Molpe smiled affectingly into his chest as she listened to the soft Larakese poetry.  She had meant just to reflect upon the most marvelously experience  of her young life but instead as the warm yet strange feeling continued inside of her she inexplicable drifted off to sleep in Wei-Han’s arms. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe slowly drifts back out of her catnap to the gentle sound of the waterfall.  Apparently Wei-Han had not wanted to move her from the room until he determined if she was asleep for the night or simply napping.*

*As her eyes flutter open, she notices that he has built her a little bed for her out of one of the comfy chairs and the two of their clothing, and he was sitting at her side, wearing nothing but a simple cloth across his thighs as the rest of his clothing was set to keep her more comfortable, gazing up at her angelic features as she lay asleep.*

*He has a pen and a piece of fine paper in his hands as he sits there, and he draws gentle and sweeping lines across the front of the paper, as if making a picture, though the paper is held facing Wei-Han and so Molpe can't see what is on it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* As her royal blue eyes flutter open a few times Molpe stretches out in a manner one would expect of Zarina or another Feldori before she turns her gaze to Wei-Han. *

“Hey, you left me,” Molpe managed to pout but smile at the same time but it quickly turned to praise, “you honored me greatly.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yuri, you are awake?" Wei-Han asks with a smile, making one final pen sweep and then putting the pen away, "I never left youl side.  Not even fol an instant.  It is a great honour to me just to be abre to watch you in youl sreep.  You are so beautifur then, just rike an angel...of coulse, when you are up and smiring at me, you are even mole beautifur stirr."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe grins as she accepts Wei-Han’s flattering once again and looks around the room at his rearranging of it and smiles once more, “I see that,” but her royal blue eyes quickly shift to the paper in his lap, “Hun?  What’s that?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Look," Wei-Han says, showing Molpe the careful black strokes of unfamiliar symbols, swirling together in a beautiful pattern, and with little pictures of lilies drawn along the sides as a background, "It is a poem, in my native ranguage of Larakese.  It leplesents my feerings fol you...Prease, hele, it is fol you."

"But pelhaps you may have troubre leading it?  It says:

Yuri Koishii
Goukan Itsumademo
Suteki Da Ne"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe curious to learn more of Wei-Han’s language, she had to admit like Wei-Han she liked it when he whispered sweetly in her ear in his native language, scoots closer to look at the piece of paper.  Though she’s leery of taking such a beautiful piece of work into her hands. *

“Yuri?  That’s me,” Molpe replies delighted at hearing her special name used and she looks diligently at the work looking for that symbol in particularly.  Pointing to the first symbol she asked with near childlike enthusiasm, “is this me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's light Yuri!" Wei-Han says with a smile, "You read it top to bottom, then reft to light.  Take it; it is youls."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles but looks leery of the paper, “I have no gift to give you, Hun, I cannot accept this.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, Yuri, you do.  You gave me youlserf, as you said befole, lemembel? 'I bestow this honor on you with all my desire.'  And now I wirr give this to you.  It is a simpre gift, and one not wolthy of the one you gave to me, but at reast do me the honour of taking it instead of lejecting it...please Yuri?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hun, you gave me the pleasure I desired,” Molpe replied honestly as she took the piece of paper from him, “it was wonderful, it was perfect, and I will never forget it.  You’ve repaid my gift ten fold but I will accept this gift humbly and with many thanks…”  

* Molpe’s words drifted off as she curious studied the symbols, she didn’t know what they meant but judging by Wei-Han’s constant flattery she realized they painted her in a positive light. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You thought it was wonderfur too?  I am vely grad!  So...you've had youl filst bath hele on Erdiz, but the night is young...so, what's next Yuri?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It was most fun, Hun!” Molpe replied honestly and enthusiastically, yet distractedly as she continued to study the symbols of the piece of paper, “hopefully we can do it again sometime…  I would like that alot.” 

Though Wei-Han had asked her another question Molpe had missed it do to her being preoccupied by the piece of paper and she asked a question as she pointed to a few of the symbols that had been close to her name, “Hun?  What do these symbols mean?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I would rove to do it again, whenever you desile," Wei-Han replies, and then when Molpe asks about the Larakese, "This one?  It is Koishii.  Remember from befole?  It means dear, chelished, beroved, dalling..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/F:

[SBLOCK](Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Thanks friend! <Enter a typical Rowaini phrase akin to 'Heaven sent you!' here.> We were really in trouble, they suddenly came from all sides. Their leader is on the roof and fighting someone I do not reckognize. They must have killed the Mojiin here, we were trying to help, but it was too late already.”_[/SBLOCK]

Taking a few steps back and aiming carefully to not hit the Rowaini swashbuckler, Melody sprays another rainbow-colored cone against the copper-haired attacker.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]Realizing that she should have remembered it Molpe blushes slightly at Wei-Han’s reminder but still manages a small smile as she replies, “Oh, yes.  Silly me I remember now, Hun.”

She gives the rest of the symbols a look-over as she recalls his words and her smile disappears as she presses her lips in concentration but finally she smiles up at Wei-Han and blushes again, “Okay, Hun, what does the rest mean?” [/SBlock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

Rystil[sblock]Round 4
Stat Block
*HP:* 15 *AC:* 16 _(T)_11 _(FF_) 15
*Attack:* Claw +6 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +3 Claw d6+1 x2, +1 Bite d8+1 x2 (-6 strength)

*Mhrazhar hisses in frustration at his softening nature "Damnable Preservers!" he thinks to himself - and full attacks*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

A/Z/F/Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody proves that the failure of her rainbow assault to affect the copper-haired girl in time to save Zykovian had been a fluke, as this time, the poor woman, who had finally risen to her feet after a minute on the ground, collapses once more.*

*Fedowin tumbles over to attack the copper-haired girl, but realising that she is already out of commission, he begins what the Rowaini call a 'Coup-de-Grace' instead, hoping to allow Melody some free time to concentrate on the bloody Altanian or the rooftop battle.*

*The weakened Mojiin struggles valiantly to injure Alire, but she dodges his first claw slash that would have raked her eyes at the last moment, and the next two attacks are once-again defeated by the girl's Mojiin-made armour.*

*Counting the number of conscious enemies at three, Alire realises that she can't possibly hope to defeat all three with just her staff and the one magic she had saved for an emergency.  Tears fall down her cheeks as she realises that her sisters are as good as dead, but she does the only thing she can do: backs away from the Mojiin and then flashes green as she vanishes completely.*

*Zykovian continues bleeding.  He will more-than likely be dead if Melody does not do something right now to save him!*

[OOC: 
Copper's Will Save 6 + 3 = 9, Failed!
Fedowin begins a Coup de Grace with his Standard Action
Mojiin's Attack Rolls 17 + 3 = 20, 5 + 3 = 8, 9 + 1 = 10, All Miss
Alire vanishes!
Zykovian fails to stabilise and drops to 1 HP above death!!!
Melody's turn.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*The girl with the rainbow magic shoots another barrage at the copper-haired girl, causing her to collapse once more.*

*A loud newcomer who Mhrazhar cannot understand tumbles over to attack the copper-haired girl, preparing a finishing blow since she is already unconscious.*

*Mhrazhar struggles valiantly to injure the Ecomancer, but at the last moment she dodges his first claw slash that would have raked her eyes, and the next two attacks are once-again defeated by the girl's Mojiin-made armour.*

*Counting the number of conscious enemies at three, the Ecomancer realises that she can't possibly hope to defeat all three with just her staff and the one magic she had saved for an emergency. Tears fall down her cheeks as she realises that her sisters are as good as dead, but she does the only thing she can do: backs away from Mhrazhar and then flashes green as she vanishes completely.*

[OOC: 
Copper's Will Save 6 + 3 = 9, Failed!
Newcomer begins a Coup de Grace with his Standard Action
Mhrazhar's Attack Rolls 17 + 3 = 20, 5 + 3 = 8, 9 + 1 = 10, All Miss
Ecomancer vanishes!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr...it is sort of compricated..." Wei-Han smiles back at Molpe kindly, "And I guess the onry way to furry appleciate the frow of the words is to lead it in the oliginar Larakese, but the gist of it involves Goukan, which is a vely compricated word that means something rike 'Seeking Preasure Together' and then Suteki Da Ne, which means something rike 'Wouldn't it be Wonderfur'..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

All except Molpe[sblock]
*HP:* 20 *Subdual Damage:* 5

*A wave of respect and frustrated relief washes over Mhrazhar at the sight of the vanishing Ecomancer.*

--"Hopefully we will meet again on better terms... _Sister_!" he says to himself. 

[OOC: If one of her tears falls to the ground I will wipe it up with my 'finger' and smell it hoping to gain some understanding or familiarity with this unusual Valsian.]

*Mhrazhar surveys the scene below and the only thing that matters to him now is Abdiel's condition. Ignoring the actions of others, Mhrazhar will cllimb down to the alley and try to tend to Abdiel (make a heal check if I need to). If others try to interceed I will hiss at them and keep on going until I realize that there is not much I can do. At that point, if someone else can help I will let them.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“So it’s a reminder of the pleasure we found in each other embrace.  Right, Hun?” Molpe grins proudly in her perceived understanding... [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/F:

[SBLOCK]Melody whispers a few words, not addressing anyone in particular.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Let's hope your guess was right. There is no other way to find out now.”_[/SBLOCK]

Then she opens the flask, Zykovian had dropped into her hand before, and pours the liquid down the Altanian's throat.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

All Except Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Melody pours the noxious-smelling serum down Zykovian's throat, a sickly-green colour begins to course through his veins like a deadly poison, spreading out hungrily, especially to the areas where he had been wounded and so his body was sending platelet-laden blood, and Zykovian begins to spasm, a symptom generally associated with neuropoisons that cause fatal seizures.*

*Within moments, the green liquid has taken its effect and Zykovian makes one final gasp and then his seizures stop completely as he lies completely motionless.*

*Looking down a few of his more grievous wounds have closed up, and Zyk has entered a deep, peaceful sleep, his body waiting for the energy to recover the last of what ails him.*

[OOC:
Zykovian gains 8 HP. What, you thought it was Poison? Naww  ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

All Except Molpe:

[SBLOCK][OOC: What, you thought it was Poison? Naww  ]

No, I figured it must surely be a _potion of gaseous form_. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

All Except Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Fedowin finishes knocking out the copper-haired girl, the rooftop Mojiin descends and checks on Abdiel.  Finally satisfied that the Preserver had fared comparatively well and was going to be fine, it turns towards the others curiously, searching to see if anyone needed its help.*

[OOC:
Copper is Unconscious and at -20 in Subdual from Fedowin's Coup de Grace.
Mhrazhar determines that Abdiel has Stabilised.
Everyone can also read FreeXenon's last post, which was edited to read 'All Except Molpe.']
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

All save molpe

Fedowin, Rowaini swashbuckler

[sblock]

Turning his blades at the last moment, Fedowin brings the flats of his swords in for a non-lethal coup de grace. In rowaini [sblock] "No need to kill you my beauty, I'll just tie you up with your own clothing and then we'll see why so many attractive women would want to take up a life of violence!" [/sblock] After smacking her in the temple, Fedowin begins cutting the woman's clothing into strips and tieing her hand and foot, not forgetting to gag her and do the same service for the others on the ground. 

rystil
[sblock] In the process, he will attempt to pocket any little items of value he comes across, big items get set to one side. [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/F:

[SBLOCK]Melody smiles as the healing potion takes effect. But then she reminds herself, that there was still the leader of this band on the rooftop and looks up, trying to see, what's going on there, but since no spells came down from there during the last moments, Melody figures, that the fight on the roof is over as well. With nothing left, which she could do for Abdiel and Zykovian in the moment, Melody turns to the Rowaini with a smile on her lips. As she moves closer, her heel once more strikes down to hit the cat-girl on the floor. Her smile broadens, while she extends her hand to greet him.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Thanks for your help, I'm Melody. You are also one of Amity's friends then? I have seen you at the bar, I think. Glad you took the same way as we did. What a lucky coincidence.”_[/SBLOCK]

OOC: Not sure, if you have noticed this somewhere in this mess, but Melody is not wearing the green dress from the tavern anymore, instead she is clad in tight-fitting black leathers now, which probably have a few dirt stains from lying in the alley earlier, as well as a few gashes. She doesn't really seem to be in perfect shape either.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's nods and smiles proudly at Molpe's understanding.*

"Plecisery Yuri!  Smart as werr as beautifur."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

A/Z/F/Mhrazhar:

[SBLOCK]Seeing the Mojiin climbing down and checking on Abdiel, Melody realizes, that it's over. She waves a quick greeting to the one, that came down from the roof, then weaves her hand in an intricate pattern, while speaking words of power. After the spell is finished, Melody looks around, concentrating, as if she searches for something.

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]A thought crossed her mind: Since the cat-girl had a healing potion, maybe others might have one, too. She casts a _Detect Magic_ spell to check out everyone and everything in the vincinity.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
You find-
*A signet ring with a rose emblem
*A pouch containing 75 Credits
*A vial of green liquid
*A repair kit, though you can't imagine exactly what would be repaired by this stuff
*Her breastplate
*Her shield
*Her spear
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

All save molpe

Fedowin, Rowaini Hero

[sblock]

Fedowin pauses from his task of tieing up the bandits to stand slowly, giving him time and an excuse to examine Melody from the ground up, then takes her hand and bows over it, giving it a slight kiss on the middle of the back. in Rowaini [sblock] "Amity was not exagerating about how lovely your voice was, you must sing for me some time soon. Truly, any chance I get to save such a treasure as yourself from danger is a very lucky coincidence! What on earth were you doing in this alleyway with a bounty hunter and a mojin? And this other one a friend of yours?" [/sblock] Fedowin nods at the 2nd mojin climbing down the wall as he draws his sword with his off hand, still holding Melody's with his left hand, only to resheath it as he realizes the newcomer cares only for helping the wounded mojin.


ooc: Nope, I had missed the outfit change, Fedowin likes it 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody senses a few weak Conjuration auras amongst the fallen that seem to match the healing potion's signature, but at least one of them is the midst of being pocketed by the new Rowaini arrival. It seems he is doing more than just tie the unconscious girls up...*

*Also, one of the Rowaini's blades and his bracers carries a dweomer.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

rystil

[sblock]
Try and pocket the pouch with credits, the rest gets stacked to the side, out of easy reach should any of them wake up too soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 20, 2005)

All save Molpe

Fedowin, rowaini, talk talk talk

[sblock]

Fedowin smiles at Melody again, then lets her go and returns to tieing up bandits.

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Thank you,”  Molpe smiles as she tries to strive from blushing yet again by leaning up and kissing him sweetly before speaking again, “Thank you, Hun, I appreciate it and your too sweet to me.” 

Standing up Molpe carefully places the piece of paper on her dress, so that it cannot be damaged by soil or water and makes her way over to the waterfall while smiling over her shoulder, “I’m going to shower before we go…  Care to join me, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger 2*

All but Molpe[sblock]Mhrazhzar scrutinizes the archer for a long moment and then looks over the rest of the group paying attention each and every action. He then walks over to the dead crimson scaled Mojiin, hisses in anger, and pulls dagger in its chest and its note. He looks at it for a moment and then walks over to the group tossing the dagger/note to 'Melody' and then speaks warily:

[Mojiin][sblock]"Why do you hunt the the children of Arris?"[/sblock]
His body seems poised and ready as he waits for a response.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*You get the pouch without being noticed, though a glint in Melody's eye seems to indicate that she did notice your rummaging around with the potion somehow, but when you leave that to the side, she doesn't seem to realise you took any credits.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The other Rowaini apparently was not trying to steal the healing potion while noone noticed so much as to catalogue what was there, as becomes apparent by the fact that he leaves the potion and a signet ring resting gently to the side in case anyone needs it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Why surery Yuri, that I would!" Wei-Han replies with a grin, as he comes to join her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe seems far more like a six year old girl than the pleasure seeking women she was not so long ago as she giggles at the water raining down upon her body but nothing makes her giggle more than splashing Wei-Han with the water, which she does so relentlessly. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han laughs at Molpe's splashing, and eventually, as she reaches down to splash him again, suddenly he is gone, avoiding the splash and nowhere to be seen.*

*Molpe starts to stare in concern across the waterfall at where he was standing until she feels a sudden motion as he, having snuck up on her, grabs her from behind and starts tickling her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Big group:

[SBLOCK]Melody smiles in return for the kiss and says:

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Oh, I'm sure we will find an opportunity, we will need to rest soon, anyways. What I'm doing here besides getting ambushed by some weird Amaranthian girls and listening to your flattery? Well, I was helping the two guys. The other one I don't know. But right now they are in need of another kind of help, I believe.”_[/SBLOCK]

With that, she sinks down, bending her knees, and picks up a few bottles from the unconscious and the dead, not unlikely the one she had given Zykovian earlier, obviously knowing quite well, where they are carried, as she doesn't need to search for them.

After examining one of the potions for a moment, she opens it and pours the content into Zykovian's throat.

OOC: How many of the potions are left?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

All Except Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*This potion was a potent brew, and it manages to edge Zykovian into consciousness slowly, as the light begins to return to his world.  He had been sure that the spear-thrust would be his end, but as he stares upward at Melody's angelic features, he realises that he is still alive after all.*

*Nobody can understand the newcomer Mojiin, and he doesn't like being ignored.  Still, he notices the effects that these potions seem to have on the unconscious, and an idea begins to form...*

[OOC:
Zykovian heals 9 Damage, Maximum!
3 Potions Remain]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK]As Zykovian opens his eyes, Melody says:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Glad to have you back! Abdiel is still unconscious, I will see what I can do for him. Oh, and you guessed right!”_[/SBLOCK]

Before turning around, Melody points to the signet ring on the floor.

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“What's this? Maybe it's worth a look?”_[/SBLOCK]

Then she heads over to where Abdiel is lying on the ground, smiles towards the other Mojiin and holds out one of the potions, pointing gingerly at the unconscious body, while trying a few different languages, which the Mojiin all doesn't understand as it seems.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2005)

All but Molpe[sblock]Mhrazhzar smiles to Melody as she approaches Abdiel's form and accepts the potion. He kneels down to the unconscoius mojiin and genlty pours the potion down her throat helping as much as he can. 

he then stands and says:
[first in Mojiin and then in High Praetorian][sblock]"Thank you! Why do you hunt the the children of Arris? Who's dagger is this and who killed the crimson scaled Mojiin?"[/sblock]

His body seems poised and ready as he waits for a response.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No!  Not my sides!” Molpe screamed in protest as she giggled and tries to squirms away from his tickles… [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK]Melody says something, then gently puts a finger on her lips. Afterwards she points to Abdiel's ears with that finger. And after that she points to the Mojiin standing next to her. Then she shrugs and looks at the Mojiin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe doesn't really have a chance to escape Wei-Han's grapple, but he kindly allows her to get away while making it seem like she was able to do so on her own.*

"It seems you are too srippery for me Yuri," he says with a grin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2005)

All But Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The potion takes hold and slowly brings Abdiel back up to consciousness as well, as the Preserver sees his old friend Mhrazhar standing above him.*

[OOC:
Abdiel gains 9 HP, Jeez I just rolled another 8.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

Mhrazhzar looks to Abdiel with a frustrated relief and then speaks:
[Mojiin][sblock]""You choose the company of those who hunt the Children of Arris? [Looking to the archer] The one on the rooftop was a Valsian Ecomancer. Who's dagger is this and who killed the crimson scaled Mojiin?

It is good to see you again."[/sblock] He extends his hand to help Abdiel from the ground.


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK]As Abdiel opens his eyes, Melody puts the remaining two potions into a pouch on her belt for now and says to him:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“It's over! This Mojiin here fought the leader of the attackers, the one on the roof. We made two prisoners, the others died, I believe. Unfortunately, this Mojiin here doesn't understand a word, so maybe you can explain what happened.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 20, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I sure am, Hun!” replies an overconfident Molpe as she grins and uses her one of her feet to kick a big wave of water at Wei-Han. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 3/18*

_**Rystil Only**[sblock] ‘A dream  . . . the bare beginnings . . . a light . . . a voice in the darkness . . . was it his mother’s voice . . . <Pain!> . . . shaking, refusing . . . accepting . . . a voice again . . . closer? . . . farther? . . . Does it matter? . . . not yet time . . . .’_[/sblock]
AbM (All but Molpe)[sblock]*With a violent inhale, Zykovian almost snapped into a sitting position, eyes darting to all sides . . . his hand grasping the familiar grip of the Azure Streak.*



			
				Melody said:
			
		

> (Seelie)
> [SBLOCK]_“Glad to have you back! Abdiel is still unconscious, I will see what I can do for him. Oh, and you guessed right!”_



“Well, I guess that’s something,” Zykovian replied in Seelie.  “How long has it been?”



			
				 Mhrazhzar said:
			
		

> Mhrazhzar then stands and says:
> [first in Mojiin and then in High Praetorian][sblock]"Thank you! Why do you hunt the children of Arris? Who's dagger is this and who killed the crimson scaled Mojiin?"[/sblock][/sblock]



In High Praetorian, Zykovian, still sitting on the ground, responded, [sblock] “Greeting, Mojiin.  You are direct, I’ll give you that.  The Mojiin you are standing near is one I call friend, Abdiel by name.  The other we had just spotted before we were attacked in ambush by the women you see lying here, Alire and the something Thorns by name.  As to whose dagger that is and who killed the Mojiin, I have no answers  for you . . . but I can guess why.  Allow me to repeat my words for those who did not understand.”[/sblock]
*With permission, Zykovian will then repeat the above in Seelie and Eldish.*[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, mojiin Avenger*

Mhrazhar nods in acceptance to Zykovian's words.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 20, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

Zykovian:
[High Praetorian][sblock]"Why have you accepted a job hunting the Children of Arris, bountyhunter?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK]Since the others seem to get along well enough, and she doesn't understand a word, anyways, Melody heads back to where the girls lie and starts searching them for anything interesting, like more of those signet rings, for one.

Meanwhile she looks up towards the Rowaini and says:

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“So, what are you doing in this dark alley? Oh, and what's your name? I might have missed your introduction, while I was dreaming.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 20, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK](Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Abdiel, Zykovian? How will we proceed now? Do you want to continue your search? I'm not sure, if that would be wise, considering how exhausted we all are now.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

AbM[sblock]

[In High Praetorian][sblock]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Why have you accepted a job hunting the Children of Arris, bountyhunter?"



"I accepted a job hunting the Children of Arris . . . you've got to be kidding,"  Zykovian returned incredulously in High Praetorian.  "I'm on a mission to save your planet - Abdiel can tell you more . . . All I know is that Alire and her band of beautiful thugs are also after what we're after . . . though they may not put it to as good of use as we plan to."[/sblock]
_In Seelie, then Eldish_[sblock]"The Mojiin here - who I still don't know the name of, thinks we've accepted a job hunting the Children of Arris,"  Zykovian returned incredulously.  "I explained that we're on a mission to possibly save their planet - and that you,Abdiel, can tell him more . . . I do know is that Alire and her band of beautiful thugs are also after what we're after . . . though they may not put it to as good of use as we plan to."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Big Group:[SBLOCK](all in Seelie)
[SBLOCK] 







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Abdiel, Zykovian? How will we proceed now? Do you want to continue your search? I'm not sure, if that would be wise, considering how exhausted we all are now.”_



"That is up to Abdiel - I'm willing to continue . . . though healing and supplies might be a better idea,"  Zykovian offered.  "Also, it would be good to have some more muscle with us as I do not believe that will be the last attempt to stop us from our goal.  I would like to go to the convocation with you as well Melody - so that will play a part as well."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
Melody finds:

*3 more signet rings, one on each
*2 pouches containing 82 and 68 credits each.  The copper-haired girl that the Rowaini Swashbuckler tied up and the green-haired girl did not have any money at all
*An oaken staff and a fashionable red dress on Ruby
*A big axe and a chain shirt on Green-Hair (she had also had two potions when you checked before)
*The stuff Fedowin already catalogued for the Copper-Haired girl (including her breastplate, shield, and spear)
*A pair of odd metal claws and a chain shirt on the Kitty
*That fancy dagger with the flowers used to kill the crimson-scaled Mojiin and the note.  Further examination reveals a beuatiful turquoise-blue hair that may have fallen onto the paper as the author wrote her poem
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*While weighing his options, between preparation and pursual, Zykovian also realises that finding the thief before she vanishes with the jewel altogether is also important.  Wait too long and by the time you are ready, she may have already left.  Camping out and laying an ambush at the Dock Ward would almost be a good idea, except that the thief would expect this and probably find another way to escape with the jewel.  Still, seeing her handiwork meant that the group was on the right track if they continued on the trail....it was too bad that they didn't have more healing available.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wet from the wave of water, Wei-Han reaches out for Molpe's outstretched leg and gently tickles her foot, leaning over and putting his other arm under her back, pulling her into his arms to bring her back under the waterfall with him in a gentler hug instead of a tickling grapple*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Giggles softly, her feet had always been one of her more ticklish spots, Molpe struggles to recover from her tickle induced laughing fit as she looks upon Wei-Han, her royal blue eyes curious as to what had ended mutual their playfulness. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*When Molpe turns to look at Wei-Han, he grins and dives underwater with Molpe in his arms, feeling the flow of water from the waterfall over their heads.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe yelps in surprise but manages to catch and hold her breath before going under the water.  Trust of Wei-Han she offers no protest and grins at him under the clear pure water. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han and Molpe stay under the waterfall for a while, and eventually, Wei-Han gives Molpe a kiss on the lips, blowing the last of his air into her lungs so that she can stay and Symbiosise for a little while longer if she wants while he surfaces to catch his breath.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Moving silently through the water and with the sound of the waterfall helping to mask her movements Molpe surfaced behind a hopefully shocked Wei-Han as she started to merciless tickle him as she giggled uncontrollably in the process. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han had expected Molpe's attack all along and he also notices her coming, but he does nothing to stop her, pretending to be surprised for the Limnad's benefit as he laughs lightly at her merciless tickling, until he finds an opportune moment to twirl her around and begin to return the favour with his own set of tickles.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Again Molpe yelps as Wei-Han counters but as she giggles and smiles delightfully at his torture as she warns over and over again to not tickle her sides.  Molpe she doesn’t stop trying to tickle back but with her arms in, trapped against her the side of her slender yet curvy body in an effort to try to fend of his tickles, her own tickles are less than effective. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Let me know if I'm being too lough Yuri; you know I can be gentre if you rike," Wei-Han says kindly as he brings his lips up and gently kisses her ear in between rounds of tickling.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe nods her head; she was unable to speak between the laugher taking her breath away and her giggling stupidly as her body tries to adjust to the quick change in the sensations that Wei-Han has caused her by kissing and speaking softly into her overly sensitive ears. * 

“Hun, I clearly remember you proved your gentleness early and you needn’t worry…  You’re doing absolutely nothing wrong,”  her words seem to hint at a double meaning. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Good, then you won't mind if I do...this!" he replies with a laugh as he comes in swiftly to tickle her sides as he plants kisses across her body at the same time.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe somehow manages to return the affectionate kiss with one of her own on his cheek before she starts giggling, squirming to try to get away, and begging for him to stop, “Oh no!  Not the sides Hun!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Too much?" Wei-Han asks, halting his tickle and planting a kiss along her side in apology, as he changes the game again, "Think you can catch me?"

*And he lets go of Molpe and darts away across the pool.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe breast heave as she tries to catch her breath but she didn’t stay in place for long as she darted after Wei-Han trying to catch him. *

“Hey!  No fair you got a head start!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Even though Wei-Han had proved that he moves supernaturally fast several times earlier in the day, he is somehow slow enough now that Molpe is able to catch up, though he leads her on a merry chase across the pool first.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe giggles as she chases Wei-Han around but as she reaches him she grows and pounces on him, wrapping her slender arms around his waist as she tried to drag down her prey. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han lets himself go down under Molpe's pounce, but as they sink under the water, he flips her all the way over his head, giving her a quick kiss upside-down just before she comes down again in his arms.*

"You know something Yuri?" he whispers, smiling at her and kissing her ear again, "...I've spent so rong tlaining...I don't think I've ever had fun rike this in such a rong time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]* Molpe is shocked to find herself all of a sudden in Wei-Han’s arms but she quickly accepts it with a smile and leans back into him as his kiss and whispers make her eyes flutter pleasure. *

“Training?  Training for what, Hun?”  Molpe asks softly over her shoulder… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr, you know, my Ryuko tlaining and such," Wei-Han answers Molpe with a smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiled nodded yes with her head but didn’t offer much of an answer…  She didn’t really know, the word meant little to her but she suspected that it deal with his fist fighting but she wasn’t sure and didn’t want to look foolish or make Wei-Han feel like she wasn’t paying attention to him for she was…  It was just so unfamiliar and different than Amaranthia had been. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sule my cultule is simpry too compricated and boling fol you to take in rike this...perhaps one day you wirr go thele and be abre to see it arr fol youlserf," Wei-Han says, a bit sadly and wistfully.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe wiggles around to face Wei-Han her face flushed with worry that she had upset him and her hand reaches out and brushes his cheek. *

“No its not, Hun, its not boring at all!  Please bare with me though as it is very…. Unique from what I am use to.  I would love to go to your homeworld, I would be honored to have you as a guide as well, so please don’t think I don’t care!  Cause I do!  I really do!  Please believe me, Hun, no sad faces, okay?”  Though her voice didn’t crack it was obvious by her wide eyes she was worried she had upset him and that had left her fanatic to fix it. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, no!  It is not you, Yuri.  It is me," Wei-Han says comfortingly, cuddling Molpe gently, hoping to calm her wory, "Talk of home has reft me a bit nostargic, no mole."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Reassured Molpe settles back into his embrace, though this time she faces him, tracing his jaw line with a single dainty finger, as she address him curiously, “What do you miss the most about your home, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han thinks quietly himself, and then finally answers.*

"To be honest, I don't think I am capabre of missing any of it at all whire you are hele...but thinking back on it makes me lemembel that soon I wirr be arone, without you, rike I was back then..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe looks confused and troubled by Wei-Han’s sadness, “Why will you be alone, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 21, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini passerby

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin continues to tie up and search the ladies as he responds to the conversation, 
In Eldish, "[sblock]I'm assuming you understand Eldish dear lady,[/sblock]" he smiles again at Melody, "[sblock] I am Fedowin, and surely I must be the one dreaming to have such good fortune this evening as to be of any possible service to one such as yourself. I of course, came here to rescue you from trouble, I knew spending time with dour old Zykie tonight would be dangerous, since he and the RoseThorns were hunting for the same incredibly valuable prize. By any chance have you run across any large jewels this even? Perhaps with a sweet innocent young nymph attached who didn't realize what she was getting into and needs a big strong fellow to help out? [/sblock]" He smiles again and winks, then switchs back to rowaini [sblock] "If what I just said doesn't make any sense to you, just smile enchantingly at me and agree to have a drink with me before the night is over. Actually, do that even if it _did_ make sense!" [/sblock] He glances at Zykovian and asks in Eldish [sblock] "So the new Mojin is a friend of yours then?" [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr, you may not notice it, but youl vely plesence rights up the praces alound you, even the dlealy penuly of the Labourer's Ward, making evelyone alound you happy...rife wirr be so much ress--I don't know...speciar I guess?--alound hele when you move on."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
Melody has already searched out and noticed these, so if you pocket anything it might go missing, but you see:

*3 more signet rings, one on each
*2 pouches containing 82 and 68 credits each. The copper-haired girl that the Rowaini Swashbuckler tied up and the green-haired girl did not have any money at all
*An oaken staff and a fashionable red dress on Ruby
*A big axe and a chain shirt on Green-Hair (she had also had two potions when you checked before)
*The stuff Fedowin already catalogued for the Copper-Haired girl (including her breastplate, shield, and spear)
*A pair of odd metal claws and a chain shirt on the Kitty
*That fancy dagger with the flowers used to kill the crimson-scaled Mojiin and the note that it pins to the Mojiin, with a message you cannot read (perhaps written in Seelie by the Amaranthian thief and murderess).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh,” Molpe paused as if she’s considering it for the first time but she looks worriedly at Wei-Han, “but who will protect me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I wirr do my best to plotect you as rong as I am abre...but I guess when you reave hele, you wirr have to make do rike you arways did befole...and perhaps in answeling you, you have red me to answel my own question at the same time...you are trury wise, Yuri."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 21, 2005)

Fedowin

All but Molpe

[sblock]

As he searchs and binds the women, Fedowin makes a few piles of goods, weapons in one pile, armor in another and loose valubles including some pouchs that clink as they hit the ground. He also sets three more signet rings besides the first one, assuming that Melody didn't arleady remove them.

Rystil
[sblock] since Melody did some searching, and people seem to be looking around more, I won't try and pocket anything else [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Led you to answer it how?” asked a still worried and now slightly confused Molpe. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you didn't learise?  Oh!  I aporogise for leaving you confused Yuri," he says, kissing her gently, "You herped me answel it lefrexively because I learised that my answel to you could be appried back to my own situation...so since you were abre to make it on youl own befole...and so was I...then I should be abre to do so in the futule just as werr as you..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No,” Molpe answered abit worried and anxious, “that’s not what I meant at all, Hun.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I'm solly!  You didn't mean fol it to be a question that herped me levear the answel to me as I answeled it myserf?  But why so wollied?  Come on, ret's see that smire!  You are so modest, Yuri--most women I know would have craimed the insight flom the question as their idea, even if it oliginarry wasn't," Wei-Han smiles and strokes Molpe gently down her side with the tips of his fingers, where he had been tickling just a little while earlier.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]* Though she was clearly worried Molpe smiled to please Wei-Han and burred her head, hiding her true feelings, into his chest and wrapped her arms around him hoping that it would keep him around for at least a bit longer. *

“Will you at least guide me through the Laborer’s ward before you leave me!” even with her voice muffled her worry is apparent. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"What makes you think that I would reave youl side, Yuri?" Wei-Han asked, as he gently strokes her hair with one hand, bringing his other hand across her body to massage her and work away any knots, aiming in just the right spots, as usual, to where tension had built up in her body due to her worry and helping to melt it away into relaxation as her body went totally lax and calm with her tender caress, hoping to also help her relax mentally by working out her body's tension, "I wasn't pranning on going anywhele now but hele with you...but I had assumed that soon whatever blought you hele to Erdiz will arso take you away flom me as werr.  Am I long though?  Are you hele to stay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe worry and tension flowed from her body at Wei-Han’s expert touch and she was much calmer and spoke happily of her future when asked, “Oh!  I’m here for a convocation,”  she looked at him curiously, “I thought you heard me talking to Esperanza about this?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...of coulse," Wei-Han nods, "But...doesn't that mean that you wirr leturn to the heaven flom whence you came once the meeting is over?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes, it does Hun,” Molpe admits as she searches for the right words, “but it doesn’t mean that we need to part ways.  I know I got lucky with you finding me on the dock, Hun, I know after a few horrify hours in the Laborers’ Ward that I need your protection, Hun, and I want your continued friendship if its at all possible.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
Wei-Han tries to help Molpe forget those bad memories from the Labourer's Ward by tracing his finger across her cheek and then up to her ear and stroking gently as he asks, "Ekiyuu Yoyokagirinaku?  Friends forever, Yuri?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe breathes deeply, her large breast heaving in the process, nodding her head as her eyes glaze over in pleasure from the continued stroking of her ear. *

“Yes, friends forever,” Molpe replied honestly and lustfully, “especially if you keep that up, Hun.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Youl wish is my command, my beautifur goddess, my rovery Yuri," Wei-Han whispers in her ear as he continues to caress it, beginning a rhythmic spiralling petting that causes pleasure to course from Molpe's ear throughout her body, as his other hand reaches down to bring pleasure and comfort to her heaving chest.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe moans softly her blue eyes looking deep into Wei-Han’s eyes as her lips seek out his…  No long being submissive to please Wei-Han Molpe opens up hoping that he would pleasure her again. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*This is the Molpe that Wei-Han remembers from their first encounters together, and so there is none of the unsureness that plagued Wei-Han last time when Molpe's submissiveness had made him suspect that she might not be as enthusiastic about the experience as she really was.*

*He uses a slightly different but fundamentally similar routine to last time, wanting to give her some pleasant and unexpected surprises that would make it more exciting, while at the same time not wanting to make too much of a change to a winning formula.*

*When they have both been satisfied, he clutches her protectively in his arms, hugging her close and cradling her head against his chest as he asks:*

"So Yuri, what would you rike to do next?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2005)

*Melody, Dolathi Eldritch Infiltrator*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK]Smiling back at Fedowin, Melody says a few words in Rowaini, then switches to Eldish.

(Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Yes, we know about most of that.”_[/SBLOCK]

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“Any idea, where we might go looking? Oh, and about that drink, I will think about it and maybe come back to you. But for now, there are other things that require my attention.”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody pockets one of the signet rings, and also holds up a strand of turquoise-blue hair.

(Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Looks like the murderer lost this fairly pretty hair, while writing her poem. In case you want to continue the search, I better take on some armor, I guess. Oh, and they have some coins with them, 150 if I counted right. At least they brought some compensation.”_[/SBLOCK]

She then reaches down and takes the chain shirt, the kitty-cat-girl has been wearing and sees, if she can fit into it. Afterwards, she holds up the two pouches with the gold coins.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

All Except Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody's svelte body fits into the Rowaini-made chain shirt perfectly, leaving any movements short of intricate spellcasting completely unhampered.*

[OOC: No ACP, though it has the usual SCF for a Chain Shirt]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

AbM[sblock]
*Zykovian examined the hair held by Melody - though he did not touch the hair himself.*(Seelie, Eldish, then High Praetorian)[sblock] "So, our thief is also a murderer,"  Zykovian said cycling through the languages. "I know of a couple places in the Faith Ward that can supply some healing . . . potions and the like . . . if someone is interested in continuing."[/sblock]
*Turning to Abdiel, Zykovian approached and asked . . .*
**Seelie Only**[sblock] "How is Selar?" Zykovian asked[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Breathing deeply Molpe beam contently, if she had to venture a guess this time was more amazing than the first time, as she snuggled deeper into Wei-Han’s strong arms.  Molpe decided she liked his scent, fore it reminded Molpe of him, his strength, his passion, his kindness, it was all their and she smiled softly at this as she answered him. * 

“To hide my ears from you,” Molpe replied in jest, as she looked up affectionate at Wei-Han, “I don’t know what would you like to do, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I would rike to do whatever makes you happiest of all, Yuri," Wei-Han replies, gently stroking her ears as he brushes them under her hair where they will be covered, "It is the reast I can do fol you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe moans softly as Wei-Han stokes her elongated ear, looking deeply into his eyes as he continues to hold her she asks, “Why is that, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Because...it is the reast of what you deselve Yuri...So terr me what you wish and ret me help you find it...After arr, I am youl guide, that I am."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I realize that you’re my guide,” Molpe smiles up at Wei-Han like he’s been nothing but silly, “but I have no idea what there is to find.  I would hope by now you would know what I would like… so how about you surprised me?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Vely werr then," Wei-Han says with a grin, "I think I have a few ideas.  But filst: Do you have enough enelgy to go exproring to a few new praces I have chosen just fol you, ol would you lathel turn in fol the evening?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiled as she reaches up and him kisses fully on the lips before smile broadly as she answers honestly and with a bit of pride, “You would be hard pressed to tired me out while I’m being embrace by a lake of water…  and the natural setting of the bathhouse is lake enough for that cause so I’m ready if you are.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Then sharr we?" Wei-Han asks, climbing out of the water and extending a hand to Molpe, as he wraps the two of them together against each other within the confines of a big fluffy blue towel, which slowly begins to dry them off in each other's arms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes we shall,” Molpe happily lets him dry her off, returning the favor in kind, before she works her way back into her tight fitting dress.  With a couple of more adjustments up top she smiles as she looks for Wei-Han’s approval. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han nods approvingly and appreciatively as he slips into his simple white outfit, taking her hand in his and then drawing her in for one more hug, before saying:*

"Vely werr, then if it is allight with you, we sharr take oul reave, say oul falewerrs to Zarina, and then head to...wait, I guess it is a sulplise, that it is!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Eagerly returning the hug Molpe humors him by smiling under his obvious teasing, “Yes it is and you wouldn’t want to spill it, right, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han grins and nods.*

"Of coulse not.  Now, ret us head out."

*He props open the door, leading Molpe through the room with the common bath and its merry occupants, walking past the other side-doors until they reach the entry hall, where they see at the counter, rather than Zarina, a lovely and fey woman, whose beauty mirrors and resemble's Molpe's in many ways, though her hair is a darker royal blue, unlike the Siren's iridescent turquoise.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hello, sister,” Molpe greats the women excitedly, “have you seen Mistress Zarina of late or did she retire for the evening?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I believe that she must have retired when she left with Celimene," she answers in Naiad-accented Seelie, "But how rude of me, sister.  You are my big sister Zarina's new friend Molpe, correct?  She's my first-sister too, though I use the term loosely, I suppose, but since my mother passed away and my father disappeared, it is really nice to have true family...I am called Virina, and I am pleased to meet you."

*She greets Molpe with the chaste Amaranthian kiss common among Nymph sisters.*

[OOC: First-sister generally applies to two rare Nymphs who are not only live-born but share the same mother, though it is somewhat unclear what Virina means when she says she uses the term loosely, as the two did not look too much alike--no cat in Virina.  Also, Virina greatly resembles a Limnad, but there is something just a bit off about her, that isn't quite right.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Its an honor to meat you Virina,” Molpe returned the chaste kiss and smiled freely at Zarina’s young sister before her curiosity gets the better of her, “First-Sisters?  That’s an incredible honor to share with Zarina...  If you’ll excuse my nosiness I would be honored to hear more about it.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, its not quite true that we are first sisters, but there isn't really a term in Seelie for what we are...her father was my mother, you see," Virina says with a small half-smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Hugging the girl excitedly Molpe exclaims, “I had thought as much and your right there isn’t a word for what you two are!  How did you two end up on Eldiz, anyhow?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"We...we...were being hunted, with only aunt Galyrra protecting us.  Mommy was already dead...and...aunt Galyrra spirited us away here to Eldiz before falling prey herself...At least that's what my big sister says, since I was too little to remember it very well...We lived impoverished, with only each other for years, but then we received a mysterious and bountiful blessing of 100,000 credits from a bank here that claimed that Mommy had placed a deposit that now defaulted to us...but that can't be true...because she never used money, and besides I'm not sure she'd ever been to Eldiz--and how would she know to make us benefactors when we hadn't even been born?  Anyways, my big sister made some wise investments with the money and eventually she wound up as the proprietress of this heavenly place, and ever since we have been able to live a happy and pleasurable life."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Virina’s words where nothing like what Molpe was expecting to hear, her surprise and worry was evident on her breathtaking features, “yes, I see that…  but hunted?  Hunted by what?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Something dark...and sinister, that killed Mommy in the goriest and most awful possible way...I...I think it killed Daddy first, though they never found his body...he also disappeared right before the other killings began, in a similar way...All I know is that whatever it was, it was scary...I can remembered being frightened but nothing else...and that is perhaps a blessing, and why I can even talk about it at all...But Sis...she experienced it all...It still hurts Sis so much that she can't bring herself to think about it or speak of it...It seemed like whatever was hunting us had everything under control...How we managed to escape, I cannot imagine, but it must be a testament to Aunt Galyrra's brave and selfless sacrifice...I can't remember her clearly, but Sis's mother must have been such a great woman..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Though she has no idea what to make of Virina’s words Molpe nods her head, “Yes, I imagine she was…  You’ve been on Eldiz for sometime, right, Sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 21, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, we've been here for over ten years...It took us a while, but we built this place into what it is now...though we certainly could not have done it without those 100,000 credits."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Right, sister” Molpe smiles obviously reassured that the two were safe, “that’s an incredible story.  I’m so happy that you two escaped from your tormentors.”

* Without saying another word Molpe hugged Virina happy that she was given a chance to know this sister of hers. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, and do not worry for us now my kind and caring sister.," Virina says, returning Molpe's hug with deep gratitude, "We are surely safe, as the murderer certainly would have reached us now if it planned on killing us.  Perhaps it was merely a malevolent beast that stalked the feverish jungle nights in Chuliit, unable to chase us once we flew away, escaping into the stars..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Chuliit?” Molpe replied curiously without letting go of her hug.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Uh, you know?  The home planet of the Feldori, sister Molpe."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]  “I’m sorry, I’ve not spent much time away from my native planet,”  Molpe confesses with some embarrassment but quickly asks a question she suspects she already knows the answer too, “Have you been to Amaranthia, sister Virina?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, I'm sorry...I've never been there...I hear its really beautiful though..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I thought as much,”  Molpe said behind a knowing smile, “but your worlds are true.  It really is quite lovely but Mistress Zarina and yourself have done a wonderful job of capturing its essences here.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, we tried to make this place a mirror of the song of beauty and peace that echoes in our hearts, an ineluctable whisper that hints and paradise and contentment, beauty and love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe kisses Virina softly on the lips in gratitude for her and her sister’s efforts before she backs away with a small smile, “Thank you on behalf of all of Amaranthia, sister Virina.  I’ll make sure your bathhouse is known far in wide on Amaranthia when I return there.  Would you give sister Zarina my best and inform her that if its possible I will return soon so we can continue to explore ourselves?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]"Oh thank you so much sister!  I will most certainly tell my big sis what you said when she gets back," Virina says happily, returning Molpe's kiss and giving her one last hug, "I guess you'll be leaving now then?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Melody*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK](Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“There are two potions left, but those won't suffice, so we would need more healing for sure. And keeping some for another emergency is also not the worst of ideas, I think. If we can get the wounds healed, I wouldn't mind to continue the search. It seems important enough, so we should try not to lose the trail. But I am almost exhausted, I can only do so much in a day. If Fedowin and the other Mojiin will accompany us, our chances would surely be better.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]Hugging Virina one more time Molpe admitted it was time for them to go, “I’m afraid so but Wei-Han wants to show me the rest of the city,” her royal blue eyes light up in excitement as she continues to explain, “Our destination is a surprised.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Then may the surprise bring joy and brightness to your heart," Virina replies with a kiss, waving to Wei-Han and Molpe.

*The Larakese man and the Limnad walk out of the bright and cheerful Bathhouse into the outdoors, a dark night lit by a starry sky and two moons, one blue and one red, as well as various well-lit buildings throughout the Festive Ward.  Wei-Han gently takes a hold of Molpe's hand and promenades her down the street like a cherished celebrity on a grand tour.  As they walk, Wei-Han and Molpe pass a pair of brown-haired young lovers, rather plain folk, neither of them particularly pretty, but their distracted smiles as they gaze into each other's eyes is still touching.*

*Eventually, they walk through a pair of glitzy gates, apparently entering a new Ward.  Wei-Han leads Molpe along through this new place until he eventually brings her to a rather unassuming but well-kept and handsome building, which he enters, to the tinkling of little bells.*

*A bored-looking, stunningly-lovely girl sits with her legs propped up on top of the counter, though she quickly pulls them down as her eyes light up and she puts on a big smile, walking out to meet her two visitors.*

*Her raven-black hair is meticulously styled in an alluring pattern, and the scandalous dress she wears is without a doubt the most beautiful that Molpe has ever seen--even including Amaranthian Glimmergowns--the brilliant red perfectly complimenting the girl's bright blue eyes.*

"Why hello there, lovely Limnad.  I don't think I've seen you here before, am I right?  I am Glamour, and this is my humble shop.  Are you looking for something in particular or just browsing?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Nope, never seen me as I imagine I would remember you,”  Molpe replied openly but somewhat baffled as to how to answer the young lady and her royal blue eyes looked towards Wei-Han for guidance as she continued, “to be honest, Glamour, I’m not sure what we are doing here.” 

in spite of how little she knew was going on Molpe finally remembered to smile, “It’s a surprise.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see how it is," Glamour says with a knowing grin, "Well let me deliver my end of the surprise then:  Would it help if I told you that you are now standing in the most exquisite women's clothing and jewelry store in all of Eldiz?"

"What's you pleasure?  A fabulous new dress to show off your curves?  An elegant and dazzling necklace perhaps, to compliment your gorgeous bust?  And what's your favourite colour and style?  But how very rude of me, I didn't even ask your name first!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe was glad that the raven-haired beauty kept asking question after question cause she wasn’t sure how to answer any of them till Glamour asked the last one. *

With a heartwarming smile, and a small Amaranthian caste kiss, Molpe answers energetically, “Oh it’s Molpe Lilypetals!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Why hello there Molpe," Glamour says, returning the kiss deeply and passionately, "I'm delighted to meet you!"  

"Please, make yourself at home," she continues sweetly, "If you can't decide, why don't you tell me about yourself and I'll try to help you find something right for you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Though surprised by the girl’s friendliness Molpe isn’t bothered by the deep passionate kiss and offers only a pleased and friendly smile as she takes a seat like Glamour suggested. *

“Well, okay,” Molpe starts slyly as she smoothes her dress out, “I’m from Amaranthia, and like any Limnad I love the water and really can’t spend enough time in it.  Oh!  We just came from this most wonderful bathhouse that has this indoor waterfall!  Its so perfect I would swear to my true-sister that it was real!” Molpe couldn’t help but giggle at her off topic excitement. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, so you were over at the Mystic Springs?  Such a lovely place, I agree!  So you like the water lots?  Do you already have a nice sexy two-piece because I think I have just the idea!  And that pink Amaranthian Lily in your hair--Absolutely darling!  I think I have a necklace that would really go well with that!"

"Please, tell me more, unless you'd like to see the two items I had in mind first?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiled at the Glamour, she wasn’t completely sure she understood everything that the girl was talking about, “No, no, you’re the expert Glamour so I trust you in impeccably.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"So wait, that means you want to see them then?  All right, sounds like fun!  I'm going to need to measure you to make the right choice.  But fortunately, its much easier to get the right measurements with Nymphs because you girls are usually kind enough to remove your clothing and let me measure, whereas most women are too modest and force me to take a guesstimate with a measuring stick along their dress!  Here, come with me, then!"

*And she grabs Molpe's hand gently and whisks her away to a curtained changing room, where she asks:*

"Just making sure--you're okay with disrobing while I stay in here so I can get the measurements, right?  I mean, I wouldn't want to make the wrong assumption, but I'm just basing this off other Amaranthians I know, so please, don't be offended if I was wrong; I wouldn't want to upset my new friend!  Just let me know, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

Big Group:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Sorry about the delay folks, ISP problems







Abdiel awakens slowly after being given the potion. He looks around, sees that Mhrazhar is getting frustrated, and speaks to him first in Mojiin.[SBLOCK]"Mhrazhar? What are you doing here? I thought you would have left the planet by now. What do you mean about asking why I am associating with hunters of the children of Arris? Zykovian, the archer, is helping me to find the 'Crazan Arris'. I assume that you came during the battle."[/SBLOCK][In Seelie]:[SBLOCK]"What happened? What is going on here? Who is this newcomer?"[/SBLOCK] Once Abdiel's confusion ends, he focuses, and addresses everyone again. [In Seelie]:[SBLOCK]"This is Mhrazhar, we travelled from Arris together."[/SBLOCK] He then turns to Mhrazhar and while pointing to each member of the group, he says in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"This, " he says pointing to a beautiful female, "is Melody. This, "he says pointing to the archer, "is Zykovian. This person, "he says pointing to the last member of the group, "I have no idea who he is. I'll let you know as soon as I know. As to what we were doing, we were using Selar's heightened senses to try and find the 'Crazan Arris'."[/SBLOCK]
Finally, he turns back to everyone else, and continues in Seelie: [SBLOCK]"Shall we continue the hunt for the gem?"[/SBLOCK]
Rystil:[SBLOCK]Does Selar still feel the presence of the gem?[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Yes, Selar feels it, the same as ever.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
The 'Crazan Arris' of which Abdiel speaks is a mystical jewel that does not actually exist and is only spoken of in idealistic Preserver fairytales.  Meaning 'Heart of Arris,' It was supposedly created along with two other sisters when Arris first gave birth to life, and has the power to bring back all the forests of Arris.  It is widely acknowledged by Avengers as no more than a crazy Preserver Holy Grail that was invented in order to bring hope to a dying order that is not aggressive enough to survive.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Offended?” in answer Molpe smiles friendly as she starts to disrobe, “No not at all, Mistress Glamour, and I if you wanted to join me that would be fine also.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Good, glad I didn't misjudge you then Molpe.  There is no real reason not to disrobe, so if you would like me to, then I most certainly will.  If you don't want me to, then I'll just leave the dress on.  And hey, instead of seeing it as a chore before you can see what I have in store for you, take your time and enjoy the fitting!  That's the Nymph way, no?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe answered with a pleasant smile, “Well, that is a very lovely dress you have on but I can’t imagine it being as comfortable as being naked,” her words surely hadn’t meant to offend, being nude was just the nymph way, “and I don’t view this as a chore at all, Mistress Glamour, but I appreciate your fussing over me.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, well if that's how you feel about clothing, then there's something else that I bet you would love!" Glamour smiles kindly at Molpe, "And I would be glad to oblige your preference for my nudity."

*As she talks, she pulls a strap along the back of her dress and the entire thing folds up into a tiny fist-sized crimson bundle resting gently inside the hand that pulled the strap.*

"As for my fussing, well if you must know, I get far too many customers who show up here hoping that my designs can help compensate for their lack of beauty--and how they can!--but it is refreshing to see a customer whose natural beauty can truly do my pieces justice!  Oh how very exciting!  Let me know when you're ready for measuring, OK Molpe?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hey that’s pretty neat,” an overjoyed Molpe, exclaims at seeing the crimson bundle her face showing her child like curiosity, “how does it work, Mistress Glamour?”

Her words are barely out before she blushes at Glamour’s compliment, “thank you, that’s very kind of you to say, Mistress Glamour,” her blush dissipates a little as she frowns at the raven-haired girl’s opinion of her own lack of beauty, “but I think you do yourself a disservice by not realize how beautiful you truly are, Mistress Glamour.” 

* As if to help the young woman understand Molpe reaches out with a gentle hand to lightly brush her cheek. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Why thank you my friend, that is very sweet of you!" Glamour responds, blushing in turn at Molpe's return compliment, "As for the dress, it was made to come off easily--just one of the neat little tricks that I've put into my wares--I can get you one of those too to try on if you like!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe grins at the girl’s blushing and unsuccessfully tries to stifle a giggle, “Turn about is fair play, huh, Mistress Glamour?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess so Molpe!" Glamour giggles, making Molpe feel more comfortable about her own laughter, "And please, there's no need to call me 'Mistress,' just Glamour will do.  That way we can be friends too--if you want, of course!--instead of just a humble shopkeeper and her lovely client!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I would like that, Glamour,” an obviously relived Molpe says as she beams delightfully at the raven-haired girl, “have you been to Amaranthia, Glamour?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, it was such a wondrous place!" Glamour replies cheerfully, "It was one of my first stops in my quest to become the best fashion designer in all of the Known Spheres!"

"The people there are so beautiful, and so nice too!  Anyways, that's why I was pretty sure that you would be OK with this way of measuring you--do you have any idea what one of my usual clients would do if I suggested that?" she giggles, "She's turn beet red and slap me, then walk out in a huff!  I think the Amaranthian way is the best--what's to be ashamed of about your own body, after all--right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 22, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM
[sblock]

In eldish, [sblock] "I would be more than happy to accompany you all evening sweet lady, and of course, help with the collection all missing items." [/sblock] Fedowin smiles at Melody and settles his weapons.

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe giggled in delight at Glamour suggestion, it was just too funny that a dress designer would speak so highly of the Amaranthian way, “oh, it is!  Its is!  I’ve never been able to understand the other races desires to clothe and hide their beauty, its almost as if there ashamed of it, sister Glamour.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, don't misunderstand me--I think that the proper dress can enhance any woman's natural beauty and make her even more irresistable!  But I do agree with you completely that the obsession among many women over covering all their body up--with any old rag they can find as long as it keeps their flesh from being exposed--is indeed silly, and I admire the Amaranthian way--wearing beautiful form-flattering dresses when that suits you to do so and stripping down to nothing at all in the blink of an eye when that is what you desire, without worrying about an irrational sense of modesty."

*Molpe's final words suddenly dawn on the nude and pontificating shopkeeper*

"Oh, Molpe, did you just call me sister?  That's so sweet of you!," she says, leaning over to give Molpe a hug, "From my experience with your people, I know what it means for an Amaranthian to call me that and I would like you to be my sister too--if you will have me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles as she confirms the raven-haired girls’ beliefs, “Yes, sister is a more fitting term of endearment for us than just ‘friends’  I mean look at how you fret over my desires?  We are obviously more than just a friend, I’m I not correct, sister Glamour?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'd like you to be happy, but making you so is also my job, so it works out nicely for me in a sense--That's one of the reasons why I have the best job ever!  I would be glad to be your sister, Molpe--You're a very sweet girl--I bet you make friends really quickly!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I would like to think I am,” Molpe says with some pride, which quickly turns to embarrassment for the humble Limnad, “I mean, really without friends to share life’s happiness and pleasure with what would be left to do?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Nothing much, I suppose, just waste away in seclusion...all alone..."

"But hey--Best not to think of such things, right Sister?  And by the way--just let me know whenever you are ready for your fitting too, if you like!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods apolitically and waves for Glamour to measure her, but frets over Glamour’s words of loneliness, “Please don’t take this the wrong way, sister, but are you okay?  The way you spoke of loneliness,” Molpe gives a small half smile, “its as if you know it all to well, is that true, sister Glamour?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, not all societies are as accepting as Amaranthia--so in my journeys across the stars, I have been lonely many times--not to mention the fact that many people here tend to see me--a shopkeeper--as no more than an object or an automaton who must provide them with service as her duty--rather than as a friend!" 

*Her speech darts back and forth explaining her life as she moves forward gracefully to measure Molpe, a process which consists of tracing circles with her fingertips around various parts of Molpe's body, inadvertently tickling and pleasuring the sensitive Limnad as she does.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe giggled at the tickles and flushed at the pleasure but mostly she became more and more worried about Glamour’s and her happiness, and with a small worried frown she broken down ask: *

“That’s just horrible!  How could they think so lowly of one of your beauty?  Have you been lonely of late, my dear sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"To some people, beauty simply inspires envy...The life of glamour is not always as glamourous as they make it out to be," she puns with a wink, "But I have lots of happy customers--many of them friendly acquaintances--and have been quite successful lately, so I've been alright--though it is lonely at times--as even those who are friendly shoppers tend to be very kind whenever they think of me and come to make a purchase--but then they forget about me altogether otherwise--treat me as a sometimes-friend that they can just turn on whenever they want to make a purchase."

*Glamour continues her measuring cheerfully, her fingers tracing and travelling across Molpe's body deftly.*

"But don't feel bad for me--I still get to work at my fashion passion--and meet up with friendly people every once in a while.  I'm not unhappy, and it would make me feel awful if I gave you that idea and put a look of worry on that lovely face of yours, Sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“But I do feel awful,” Molpe replies honestly as her lovely face shows much worry, “I know that you are not unhappy, I can hear it in your voice and see it your sweet smile you flash but you’re special, and uniquely talented to!  For one of your beautify to miss out on pleasure…  Well it’s enough to make any Amaranthian cry, let alone me, who is your sister,” though she spoke of tears Molpe manage to keep hers in check as she asked both curiously and horrified at the same time, “how long has it been, sister Glamour?”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 22, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

ABM[sblock]
[High Praetorian] To Zykovian[sblock]"Alire is the Valsian on the rooftop I assume? 
Preservers live in a world full of wonderment and dreams, as I suspect the ecomancers such as this Alire do as well. 



> I'm on a mission to save your planet




I will be the judge of that....

You do not seem like a Praetorian yet you fight like them? 

I am hoping that your group has not succombed to Abdiel's crazy idealic world and are on a fairytale goose chase."
[/sblock]

[Mojiin] To Abdiel[sblock]


> I thought you would have left the planet by now.



"You underestimate my dedication as much as I underestimated yours..."

*Mhrazhar lets that sink in for a moment and then continues...*

"I have spent time looking for more leads and I found that there is a man in the Labourer's Ward that has his ear in lots of affairs and may know of whom we seek. 

The dagger that was in the crimson scaled mojiin has traces of the Taij [corrupted] on it. Who killed her? If we can find this person we might find a good tie as to who migh be corrupting the ecomancer and her minions. Is there anyone here that can read the note that  was impaled into the mojiin by the dagger? I cannot read it.

The Archer mentioned "Our thief is also a murderer.. what is that about?"
[/sblock]

Mhrazhar looks completely shocked at the mention of this...

[Mojiin] To Abdiel[sblock]
_Crazan Arris?_ You have got to be kidding me. I do not understand your kind - preservers and ecomancers - all of you need fairytales and dreams to hold on to and to drive you. I am curious if your mentors taught you anything useful... Dreaming and chasing dreams will not get you any where. Striking  those who would and have brought destruction to our beloved Arris *will*. Embracing Nemesis is the greatest gift I have been given.

Abdiel, my dear friend, we have traveled together and you have greatly helped me in finding those who have destroyed our home. I could not have come as far as I have without you.  My 'Uncle' was proud of you and saw you as 'family'. 'Abandon this foolishness and come with me the Labourer's Ward. I think this man can help us find justice for Arris.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 22, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
In reply to Mhrazhar [in Mojiin][SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "I have spent time looking for more leads and I found that there is a man in the Labourer's Ward that has his ear in lots of affairs and may know of whom we seek.



"That is good, we should seek him out today, or maybe tomorrow before the convocation. Will you be coming to the convocation?"



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "The dagger that was in the crimson scaled mojiin has traces of the Taij [corrupted] on it. Who killed her? If we can find this person we might find a good tie as to who might be corrupting the ecomancer and her minions. Is there anyone here that can read the note that  was impaled into the mojiin by the dagger? I cannot read it.




"It has traces of the Taij on it? Interesting? Unfortunately we do not know who killed her, we had just arrived on the scene and started looking at the body when we were attacked. You said that one of our attackers was an Ecomancer? What makes you say that? Why would an Ecomancer want to attack us? I have read the main body of the note, it is written in Seelie, it talks about how five Mojiin, have or will be killed, and the various ways that they will be killed.

The text, as I remember it, and translated into Mojiin, read:"

[SBLOCK]Five little Mojiin, looking for the jewel.
First one fell off a [canopy of building, there is no word in Mojiin], how cruel.
Silly Mojiin, What a fool.
Stop your foolish search for the jewel!

Four little Mojiin wouldn't hear my song:
One drank her drink, but oh, what's wrong?
She gasped and fell to the ground before long.
Why couldn't she just listen to this song?

Three little Mojiin couldn't take hint,
Saw the jewel when she did squint,
Fire ends her little stint.
Silly Mojiin, take a hint!

Two little Mojiin stubborn as a log
Wouldn't let their memories jog
Even with the [deadly gas - no direct translation]
Foolish Mojiin, don't be a log!

One little Mojiin crept through the [pathway between structures - again no direct translation - it is where we are]
After the cute girl there made a sally.
With a dagger she did dally:
No more Mojiin left to rally.
[/SBLOCK]



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "The Archer mentioned 'Our thief is also a murderer' ... what is that about?"




"I have no idea. I will ask them if you would like."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "_Crazan Arris?_  ....
> Abdiel, my dear friend, we have traveled together and you have greatly helped me in finding those who have destroyed our home. I could not have come as far as I have without you.  My 'Uncle' was proud of you and saw you as 'family'. 'Abandon this foolishness and come with me the Labourer's Ward. I think this man can help us find justice for Arris.




"Mhrazhar, my friend, my sister, I also thought that the Crazan Arris was but a tale, a myth, a legend of an item that did not exist. Until Selar felt it. As you may remember Preservers are able to sense the Crazan Arris for a tree-height away. Well, Selar shares this bond with me, and seeing as his senses are much stronger than mine, he is able to detect it from much further away. We have been using Selar to track down the location of the gem."

"The Crazan Arris is not a legend. Come with us to find it before it gets away. We can find your contact in the laborer's ward tomorrow. Imagine if we can save Arris as well as get justice for her."

"I believe that the others wish to go to a shrine to purchase potions of healing, so that we may continue the search for the gem. Join us, we could always use your help. In the best case, we will find the Crazan Arris and be able to heal our mother. In the worst case, you will be proven right, that the Crazan Arris does not exist, and I will rejoin you on your quest. Does that sound fair."
[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel finished a rather lengthy discussion with Mhrazhar, and then turns to the rest oft he group and addresses them in Seelie[SBLOCK]"Would finding a shrine that sells these potions be a long detour? If it is, then it may take too much time and we may lose the trace, and not be able to find the gem again."[/SBLOCK]

He then approaches Melody, and asks her quietly, in Seelie[SBLOCK]"Who is the newcomer? You two appear to know each other quite well. Can we trust him to join us?"[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Everyone Except Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian says in Seelie:*
[SBLOCK]
"The Faith Ward is past the Festive Ward and the Merchant's Ward," Zykovian offers, "So if Melody is correct, and it looks more and more like she is, then it isn't really a detour so much as an overshoot.  Selar will likely feel the gem on the way, I imagine, and if worse comes to worse I suppose we could pursue it if we happen to get close, though with our current situation, I'm not at all sure if we are strong enough..."

"Either way, the trail is warm now, so I think it would be best to follow before it dies away, or worse the thief escapes beyond the stars where we will never find her..."
[/SBLOCK]
[OOC: Keia gave me a few roleplaying notes and told me to play for him, in case you're wondering why I did.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Do not worry for me, sister; I chose this lot in life--and it is not a thankless one!--my work gains much accolade that makes me feel special and fulfilled!  If I can smile cheerfully and consider myself happy, can you do so for me too sister?--because the only thing that is actually starting to make me feel sad is the fact that my life is such that it saddens you.  Won't you please smile for me--your smile brightens the room, you know?  I'm able to be happy regardless--but today I am especially joyful because I think that maybe I made a friend rather than just another customer--but your worried look makes me feel less excited about it...As for how long: how long has what been?  If you mean to ask how long have I worked here, then that would be something like sixteen years now, and I'm still as full of passion and ideas about new designs as ever!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Everyone Except Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian says, In High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, Alire is the bandit leader of a gang of rogues called the Rosethornes that attacked us here.  I'm not sure what an Ecomancer is, but if Alire is one of them, then I'm guessing that they enjoy burning people to death with green flames and acid.  If you must know, I trained in archery with an excellent Praetorian master, which is why I may have picked up some of their tells, when it comes to combat.  As to a fairytale goose chase, I'm not sure I know what you're talking about.  I was hired to get back some jewel called the 'Crazan Arris' that will help your people but was stolen by a skilled thief."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]With a slight teasing smile, aimed at both correcting Glamour's misunderstanding at her question and also to ease her worry, Molpe corrected her, “I was actually asking how long has it been since you’ve felt pleasure.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Pleasure at the success of my designs?  Happily, I get that pretty much every day!  But if you mean physical pleasure, then it must have been at least eighteen years, and probably more like twenty-two or twenty-three--I may look like I'm only twenty-one, but I am older than I look--I've just been too busy to spend enough time to blossom a longterm intimate relationship, at least with most people with whom that sort of thing takes a lot of time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Twenty?  Twenty three years?” Molpe is shocked, horrified, and confused by Glamour’s confession, yet her tone is strong and insistent, “my poor sister, that’s simply way to long!  Its… Its, just ghastly!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I guess the way I can sublimate myself into other interests is something that makes the two of us a bit different.  If you ask your Larakese friend, he may not spent quite as long as I, but probably somewhere near that...it is all too common among non-Amaranthians--why, I even know some races that only consider themselves mature enough to find their first pleasure of that sort after over a century--And its not as if I don't sometimes buy a nice massage to work out the knots after a particularly successful week--I just meant no conjugal relations.  So please, Sister, do not fret over me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Sister Glamour, I will fret over you like fret over me, it is the way of sisters as is other more physical maters if you so chose,” Molpe smiled fondly and brightly towards Glamour as she propositioned her, “would you like your younger sisters to give you one of these messages you talked about?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You are so sweet, Sister, but it makes me feel awful that I am upsetting you--that's all.  Anyways, if you're sure your date will be OK with waiting up for us, then I guess it would be a nice relaxing break from my work today," Glamour grins.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Wei-Han?”  Molpe asks dismissively, “Trust me he’ll not mind at all.  He’s always telling me to do what pleases me and, at the moment, that’s helping you, my sister.  Is this room fine for you or would you prefer somewhere else?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"This place is great--more efficient, you see, and certainly adequate!  You're lucky to have someone who is that willing to just let you do whatever you want--this Wei-Han of yours is very special--when I visited Lara Kai, I can tell you that out of several hundred Larakese men I met, not a single one was like that at all.  Either he has changed his ways since coming to this city, or else he owes you some incredibly deep debt of obligation."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“He owes me no obligation,” Molpe said softly as she motioned for Glamour to turn around, “but he has been nothing but a sweetheart since he meet me.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour responds immediately to Molpe's beckoning instruction, twirling like someone who has practised the art of spinning around to show off a particularly lovely dress from all angles.  As she does so, she adds:*

"Well, then I guess your friend is either a very rare and special person, or else you just have that effect on people.  Maybe both."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe begins to manipulate Glamour’s elegant neck with her small yet experienced fingers and she frowns slightly at the many knots she discovers.  Though Molpe scolded her voice is full of worry and affection. *

“Maybe, my dear sister, but I do know that I’ve never met someone so knotted!  How could you let yourself go on for so long like this?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm sorry sister--its just my constant strive to perfection, I guess--it gives me a bit of a worrying and high-strung personality is all--I hope it does not make you sad again!  Anyway, not only that but I just don't have so much time to get these worked out--but hey, I can already feel the tension melting away--you are so talented, Sister!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“That’s no excuse, Glamour, you need to take time to enjoy yourself or you will work yourself to nothingness,” scolded Molpe yet again in worry.

* Molpe smiled in satisfaction as her delicate hands contained to work down Glamour’s back in an effort to remove it of the nasty knots that Glamour had allowed herself to ignore for to long. *

Leaning close to one of Glamour’s ears Molpe spoke softly yet firmly, she seemed so in control of Glamour as she did so, “Once we work out this horrible knotted tension we will move onto your pleasure, my perfectionist sister.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, well I do enjoy my work!" Glamour protests jovially, "But--Ohhhhh...this feels so good!--Anyways, this great!--so let's definitely keep at it according to your plan then!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiled proudly at her sister’s honest enjoyment of her work as she replied, “I know you do, sister, but you need to enjoy pleasure just as much if not more.”  

* Molpe smiled as the pleasure retreated from Glamour’s back and her hands move firmly out onto her sister’s side and curves while Molpe’s full lips softly kissed one of Glamour’s ears before moving down to her exposed neckline. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour quivers with pleasure and exhales a soft contented sigh as the tension and pressure vanished from her back.*

"Ahhhhh...I really need to convince the massage parlours here to learn from the Amaranthians!--I think you may have worked away tension that has been there so long that I didn't even realise it was there anymore because it had simply become a part of me!--Ohhhh!!"

*She moans softly but fervently as Molpe's kisses tingle sublimely across her soft, smooth flesh.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2005)

*Melody*

Abdiel:

[SBLOCK](Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“No, I do not know him, we just seem to have mutual friends; the barkeep. He seems honest enough, however.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe doesn’t reply as she doesn’t want to distract her sister from her newly discovered and awakened sense of pleasure.  Her lips work deeper and more feverishly into the nape of Glamour’s neck as her hands travel in opposite directions but both end up exploring soft feminine flesh. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Her tension forgotten, Glamour's flesh seems to melt into Molpe's until finally she cries out in ecstasy.*

*Turning to face Molpe, Glamour shifts from simply receiving Molpe's tender attentions to actively participating, her movements graceful but her lack of expertise proving that she was still something of a novice at this.  Even so, her affectionate attempt is what counts with Molpe.*

*Eventually, the two of them are sated and so Glamour whispers gently in Molpe's ear:*

"Thank you so much for showing me your passion and helping me experience pleasure, Sister!--I had a great time!--Anyways, so I was just about almost done measuring you before and I managed to finish while we were together.  So now I have all your measurements, and quite lovely measurements they are--just like you!  But anyways--Do you always experience pleasure like this with everybody they just met a few minutes before?--Because even the other Amaranthians with whom I studied weren't as friendly as you!--I think you're the nicest person I know!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe blushes at the complement and humble maintains that she isn’t, “No, no, I’m not all that nice but I’m delighted that you think so highly of me,” Molpe blushes as she continues, “No I’m not usually like this.  Its just that I saw your beauty, your friendliness, and I hated to seen you suffer…  I guess that could paint me in a horrible light to others though, I hope your not embarrassed by your sister’s actions.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Don't sell yourself short sister!  You are a kindhearted and wonderful person, even compared to other Amaranthians.  Your actions are so caring and benevolent, that I don't think anyone could be embarrassed to have you as a sister!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With a relived smile Molpe reaches out and kisses Glamour one more time, though this time only a kiss of affection and not passion, and raises from the ground her newest sister’s hand in her own. *

“Thank you!  Your belief and pride in me reassures me of my actions greatly, my wonderful sister.  Now I think I’ve probably distracted you enough from your work for now but promise me that you will not let your body go to ruin like that again?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Ruin?" Glamour pouts mischievously, "Well I don't think I was ruining it.  Still looks pretty beautiful to me!--But I know what you mean, and I can say that if you are planning to stay in Eldiz, maybe we could have a girls' night out every once in a while where you help me relax?  That's be awesome!  Anyways, when you're ready, I'll do some quick alterations and then bring some of my ideas in for you to try on!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiles warmly at Glamour but her smile holds some disappointed, “In all honesty, I’m not sure how often I will be coming through Eldiz,” Molpe frown breaks as she smiles infectiously, “but if it’s the only way to get my over worked sister to enjoy her body then I suppose I have little choice in the matter, right sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, no, don't worry about it then.  I'm more than used to relationships where I only really exist to the other person when they happen to want to come see me, so you can just keep it like that and do what you enjoy, and I won't feel insulted at all.  Whatever your preference, Sister"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe looks hurt and stunned at Glamour’s words, “No!  Glamour, your happiness is very important to me!  I just have other commitments, really that’s all!  I’ve been chosen to represent Amaranthia at the upcoming convocation.  I must attend it, my dearest sister, surely you understand that sometimes duty, or work, comes before pleasure and happiness.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 22, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course, and that is why I ask you to do as you are and to place your duty firs--because your seemingly limitless bounty of generosity has worried me that you might change just for me--which I wouldn't want you to do at all--and now I am nothing more than happily relieved that you won't," Glamour says kindly, with a smile as she had previously been a bit worried that her sister might drop everything for her before she received this affirmation.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 22, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No,” Molpe smiles to reassure Glamour, “I cannot drop everything but I will make an effort to steal you away from you work for ‘girl’s nights out’ when I do return to Eldiz.  Anyhow, I am ready to see my sister’s wonderful work if you would still like to show it to me.  Do you think we should include Wei-Han?  I would like for it to be something he likes as well.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]"That sounds great, Sister Molpe!  And of course I'd love to show you my work--I'm just itching to see how some of these will look on you!--We can try them out in here and then bring your favourites for Wei-Han to see.  What do you think, Sister--Sound like a plan?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh, okay,” Molpe replied less than sure of herself, “I’m not sure if I be able to pick a favorite though, sister Glamour.  I guess we’ll just have to wait and see.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, no need to worry it now, right?  I'll just bring them out, and then, if we're lucky, you'll find some things you really adore, and then we'll know right away that those are right for you--How does that sound?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods her head and giggles in excitement as she couldn’t help but think that a day ago maybe even an hour ago that she would be all excited about clothes, “Yes!  That would be just splendid!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour giggles along with Molpe, picking up her discarded crimson bundle and then pulling on the strap again, grins as the dress unfolds and covers her provocatively once more.*

"Be right back!"

*Glamour sweeps out of the room and returns with her first offering.  It does not look like a dress at all, so perhaps it is a piece of jewelry.  It is a beautiful glowing sphere that radiates all the colours of the rainbow.*

"Here!  Try it on!  Take it in your hands and clasp it warmly and gently, and imagine a swarm of beautiful fireflies!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Okay, sister,”  Molpe smiles excitedly, almost as if expects it to be some sort of game, as she takes the glowing sphere and grasps the glowing sphere and tries to imagine the biggest swarm of fireflies she’s ever seen. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe does as Glamour instructed, a swarm of dancing lights, like a legion of mischievous fireflies, shoots forth from the sphere and surrounds Molpe, slowly alighting on her body, limning and highlighting her ample curves and tickling her gently, and then the sensation of contact has vanished but the happy little glowing fireflies remain, glowing a bright blue colour in a sympathetic harmony with Molpe's own hair as they settle against her lazily and combine and transform into the form of one of the most marvelous gowns that Molpe has ever seen, fitting perfectly just for her as if it had been handcrafted especially for Molpe by a master, and making her look as drop-dead gorgeous as if she was all dressed for Queen Titania's royal ball, which she admittedly had been before...*

*But the most exciting thing was not the beauty of the gown, it was the fact that--in direct contrast to the stifling, uncomfortable feeling of the similar dresses she had worn before and hated the entire time, this one feels like she has the full freedom of wearing nothing at all!--In fact, as she twirls around to look in the dressing room's mirror, she cannot feel anything other than the cool breeze of the air caressing her curves, and it feels great!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh!  Wow, sister!  This is simply amazing!” Molpe giggled excited as she continued to giggle a twirls in delight, “I honestly feel like I’m wearing nothing at all…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Want to know a secret, Sis?" Glamour asks conspiratorially, "You aren't wearing anything!  This is my improvement of the magics I saw being used in the Amaranthian Glimmergowns, only I think mine is much better.  And it isn't some cheap illusion parlour trick either!  See, recently, there was a magic convention on Eldiz to talk about the way that magic in the world has been evolving, and well, I decided to go and watch.  Some of the more boring and dull speeches were talking about how magic that personally increased people's innate abilities was draining resources from the universe and so is slowly becoming more and more short-lived and how time-magic was thus becoming less stable and effective to make people move faster, but that part was boring, so I won't continue with it..."

"The cool part is how the Altanians figured out how to make Light magic that is an Evocation rather than an Illusion!  What does that mean for you?  Well, the light from the little fireflies is not an illusory light, and so it generates an electromagnetic field, but once it comes in contact with you--and you should have felt a tickly tingle at that point--they will synchronise with your own electromagnetic aura and you will be as free to move as if you were totally nude--because you are!  But all those things that people wear clothes to keep away--dirt, dust, small insects, etc?  Well they will be repelled by the electromagnetic field of the concentrated light--now admittedly, this field isn't strong enough to actually stop something with any real force from breaking through, but then again, neither can cloth, right?"

"Oh, and the other neat thing is that, while I fixed the settings for you before I came in, you can switch them around to suit your fancy.  To remove the dress, you simply will the fireflies to fly off, then you can will them to recreate the dress in the air in front of you, where you can alter their positioning and create several different styles, recalling any style you like from their memory--since we wouldn't want you losing the lovely style I just made for you when you experiment, right?  Also, the lights are sometimes a bit playful and mischievous, and they do have a mind of their own, but if you're nice to them, I know they'll like you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Looking completely lost, Molpe had lifted the him up to her eyes for a closer inspection and quickly became lost in the beauty of the gown, as Glamour’s spill comes to an end Molpe looks embarrassed as she apologizes. *

“My, most talented sister, I humble beg your forgiveness…  I got caught up in looking at your exquisite craftsmanship and got lost in your words.  Could you show me how to arrange the dress?”  

* Hopeful to show that she had caught some of what was said Molpe concentrates and wills the firefly to leave her skin. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]*The dress evaporates as the little glowing fireflies fly off of Molpe's skin and into the air, dancing about seemingly at random.  One of the fireflies seems to like Molpe though, because it doesn't want to leave, cuddling up into her free hand that isn't holding the sphere and hoping to hide there so it doesn't have to go.*

"Sure!  You just have to get a good picture in your head of the new dress shape if you want something completely different, or if you want an alteration, you just think about the sort of alteration that you like, and the fireflies will try to match it for you--they have just a little bit of my sense of style and vision in them somewhere, so they will do their best to keep you from committing a fashion faux-pas--and also that means its like I'll be with you wherever you go.  Perhaps the easiest thing to do is to make a duplicate of a pattern at which you are currently looking--just concentrate on it and they can copy it lickity-split!  If you like to dabble and modify, you can always make something new each time, but if you need something that looks great really fast, like I mentioned before, they can memorise ten designs to instantly reproduce, one of which is the one you just saw.  Of course, if you find an eleventh and you just _have_ to teach it to them, you can have them forget one of the older ones."

"I'm sorry, was that too complicated?  I think I may have lost you last time, and I tried to slow down, I really did, but sometimes I just get so excited when I'm talking about my babies!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I think I managed to play attention this time, sister,” says a giggling Molpe as she leans down and sticks her nose nearly on top of the stray firefly, “I see you, little one!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The last firefly flies up onto the tip of Molpe's nose, tickling it gently as it decides that this is even better place to curl up.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Smiling delightfully Molpe’s eyes go slightly crossed as she focuses on the little firefly on the tip of hear nose.  Molpe spoke softly to Glamour as she worried that her voice would upset the firefly. *

“Has my choice been made for me already, my sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"What do you mean?  This is just the first one I have for you--I got the idea when you were talking to me about how you enjoy the freedom of nudity--I'm not trying to make your choice for you if you don't like it--You certainly can choose anything and everything you like of the things that I have, and then your friend Wei-Han will pay for your purchases!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I know, sister, and I really want to try the other ones,” Molpe, slightly pouting as she was excited to try the others dresses, turned as she explained so Glamour could see the firefly, “but he seems so attached to me…  How could I say no?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, if you'd like, you can send the other little ones back into the orb and let him stay and play with you while I go find the next one--How about that?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Okay!” Molpe replied happily and excitedly at the solution and does as Glamour suggested with the handful of other fireflies. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

AbM[sblock]*Zykovian eyed the handiwork of the Rowani and nodded his approval.  Looking to the others Zykovian considered them each individually, then spoke.

_(Eldish, Seelie, High Praetorian)_[sblock] "So, are we decided then?  And who is it that is going," Zykovian asked.  "And by going I mean to the Faith Ward for some healing then continuing on to our target?"[/sblock]
_**Rystil Only**[sblock]_ OOC:Based on the law of the land, what should we do with our ambushers, reports, etc. . . . is it proper to keep what we kill?  I'm not saying which side Zykovian would follow (whether to do what's right or not) - just curious (obviously time and other factors are at work here) [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The other fireflies, playfully upset, swarm around Molpe and tickle her a bit in retaliation, finally returning to their orb.  The little one that really likes Molpe, a bit frightened by the rush, has retreated from the Limnad's nose and is hiding in her cleavage, tickling her gently as it peeks out to see if the coast is clear.*

*Meanwhile, in a flash, Glamour is back, and this time she brings with her a soft and delicate looking silken brassiere and thong in one hand, and curiously, a clear pitcher of water in another.*

"Here, why don't you try this on," Glamour asks, setting the water down on the bench as she hands Molpe the soft lingerie, which feels so smooth and pleasing to the touch that Molpe feels and urge to rub the fabric across her body to see how it would feel.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*If you followed the law exactly, you would report the capture of the bandits and hand in everything you found, at which point the city officials would attempt to determine the original owners of any stolen items.  When this is done, they will give a portion of the rest back to you as a finder's fee as well as paying any bounty that the criminals may have.  Failing to report brands you as unlawful vigilantes at best and murderers at worst if it isn't obvious that you were killing bandits in self-defense.*

*_However:_ the Labourer's Ward is a lot less patrolled than anywhere else, and the guard duty there is lax, so if you just leave the bodies there, nobody may ever find them and you should be OK.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 23, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock]

In eldish [sblock] "I would be happy to meet you all there, if you'll tell me where your going. While you heal, I'll try to sell off what is worth selling from this lot. And perhaps if one of them wakens, I can get some information as to why they attacked you. What have you all found out so far?" [/sblock]

btw, there is a pile of stuff taken from the attackers on the ground, it is:

*A repair kit, though you can't imagine exactly what would be repaired by this stuff
*Her breastplate
*Her shield
*Her spear
*3 more signet rings, one on each
*An oaken staff
*A big axe and a chain shirt
*A pair of odd metal claws
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* After recovering from the fireflies’ attack, which had left her giggling in delight like a little schoolgirl, Molpe tucked her turquoise blue hair behind her ear, leaving a long slender ear exposed Molpe runs her finger through her cleavage only stopping when her finger was millimeters away from the firefly. *

“Come, little one, its not safe for you to be there anymore,” Molpe waits patiently for the firefly to transfer to her finger, which she then in turns takes to her ear so that the firefly can be safely out of her way for the time being. 

Running her hand over the lingerie Molpe nearly shutters in from the pleasure alone as she speaks in awe, “Oh wow, this is simply amazing also, sister.”

* Not needing to be asked twice Molpe quickly slides the latest masterpiece on… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It is a hybrid of Amaranthian Shimmersilk and the finest Larakese silk as well, with lotus and lily petals blended in--and a secret that I'm not telling yet!--and several enchantments applied too!"

*As Molpe slips into the lingerie, it brushes against her, provoking cool soft pleasure as it does, but finally fitting into place, though she had to admit that while Glamour had picked a pair of lingerie that was more-or-less the right size, it was far too loose, made for someone a bit bustier even than she, and so she could never really wear it comfortably.*

*Suddenly and out of nowhere, Molpe feels pure bliss coursing over her body, as well as a strange shifting feeling, and then it is gone and somehow the outfit feels like a perfect fit.  It seems like Glamour gave the lingerie the ability to resize to fit any wearer--although Molpe would have to ask to make sure because the soft brassiere and thong feel so perfect and right pressed against her that Molpe begins to doubt herself when she earlier decided that they were not the correct size.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

AbM[sblock](Eldish, Seelie, High Praetorian)[sblock] "The proper thing to do with those dead, not dead and their items would be to summon the authorities and let them deal with it," Zykovian explained.  "They would attempt to return any stolen items to their proper owners, and we would get a fee for our troubles and any bounty on the individuals.  Perhap a couple could deal with the authorities, a couple head to the Faith Ward and we meet up at a central location."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe was dumbfounded, clothes were not suppose to feel this good they where a required inconvenience and nothing more, even the firefly dress wasn’t true clothing so Molpe could understand why it had been so much fun but this was true clothing, she felt the soft material upon her softer flesh and it was delightful. *

“Hmmmm, this is yummy, sis, how did you get so talented?” in near ecstasy from the clothing Molpe didn’t expect an answer to her rhetorical question as she spun and posed multiple times in front of the mirror.  Finally, curiously, she did ask about the shear amount of flesh was exposed, “I imagine this isn’t enough to wear out in town, sister, so I’m suppose to cover up your exquisite work with something else?  Will this outfit hinder the fireflies?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe notices something odd as she gazes into the mirror, but she can't make out exactly what it is.  All she can tell is that the gorgeous Limnad she sees in the mirror is somehow even more beautiful than usual, and that if she hadn't known that it was just a reflection of herself, she might have been entranced by such perfect splendour.*

"Admittedly true--most people consider wearing only these two to be scandalous, but they can indeed act as underclothing," she strokes Molpe's ear with the firefly on it gently. 

"These little guys can easily work around them, and they fit well with any dress, as long as the dress fits you of course," she says, though Molpe is unsure why Glamour would add that rather obvious addendum, "This also allows you to disrobe the dress without going completely nude, which--when used judiciously--increases men's desire and anticipation of you, since the things they wanted to see the naughtiest are still covered, despite the barrage of exposed flesh, and it leaves them aching for the last bit.  But come on, Sister, don't be shy, aren't you wondering how they managed to fit after it was obviously the wrong size--or weren't you able to notice that before you put them on?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I had simply assumed that it was your talent at work, my sister.”   Molpe smiled distracted as she poises and looks in the mirror again, “is it just me or do I seem prettier now…?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"The answer to both lie tied together Sis!  See, most people would assume that I would make some of my magical clothing resize to fit the wearer.  It is quite logical, and it is certainly the easy way out--but I had a better idea.  So when you felt a strange and pleasant sensation course through you, that was this little piece doing just the opposite--the magic rippled through your body to rearrange your curves to fit the clothes, and also made some curvaceous alterations elsewhere, and working with your natural beauty--something that I do not get to see every day--your body is simply perfect--very nearly superior to most goddesses.  You'll find that with this level of beauty, men and women alike--and even creatures that normally do not appreciate the female form thanks to my glamers--will find you charming and alluring, such that it will be easier to persuade them to be nice to you...among other things."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Amazed Molpe simply nodded as she listened, it was amazing but it did ring true and she had no doubt that her curves had been redone. *

“At least until till I take them off,” Molpe offered with a wink, “but truly stunning work, my most wonderful sister, does its power to sway others still function when I’m clothed in a gown?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Wrong and right, my sister.  The power certainly continues to function in the gown, true, and your curves will stay full and flawless within one--that much is correct," then she grins impishly, "...However, I knew when I made this that those who like to wear only lingerie also like to go nude, so..."

"The power will remain, and your curves stay like this even when you take them off!  Well there is one caveat, but it is one by which I think you can easily abide:  If you take off the lingerie, the power will only remain if you don't but any sort of clothes over top of where the lingerie would have been.  Also, you have to keep it within 1 mile, and nobody else can put it on.  As soon as any of those is broken, you will feel your body revert, and you will need to put them on again before you can return to your full splendour.  So how do you like that--Is that OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh I love them, my sister!” Molpe exclaimed excitedly as she kissed Glamour on the lips before looking mischievously at her, “but does this mean you need to take my measurements again?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour blushes at Molpe's praise and her returns her kiss happily.*

"Well, I can if you like, but I know what your measurements should be after the effects of the lingerie--Even so, I guess it could never hurt to check," she says, running a finger slowly and gently along one of Molpe's curves.

"And also, when you're ready, this set has one more surprise for you as well!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“Oh really?” like what Molpe asks equally curiously and distracted by Glamour’s playful hands. [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well....think fast!" Glamour says mischievously.

*And she grabs the pitcher of water from the bench and dumps it all over Molpe's head.  Molpe feels equally refreshed from the cool spring water and horrified, as she realises that the silky lingerie will be ruined by splashing it like this, and she reflexively crosses her arms over herself, but it is too late to save the lingeries from being completely soaked, just like the rest of her in the gentle cascade of water.*

*Remarkably, she smells a sweet scent for an unknown reason, and as she uncovers her arms from her chest, she finds that the water has transformed the silken lingerie to an equally soft two piece made entirely of bright pink lilies that match the one in her hair.*

"See?  You can wear it in the water too, as a bathing suit!  And since it is now made of flowers, you'll be able to Symbiosise as if you were nude!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe breathed deeply, shocked by the water, shocked at the pleasing aroma, but mostly she was shocked at what had become of her lingerie.  Though she couldn’t think of a single reason why she wouldn't just symbioses in the nude. *

“Oh my, sister, you’ve really outdone yourself with this!” Molpe cried out in pleasure, sounding more and more like a typical women when it came to shopping, “I must simply have this!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra, Mojiin Preserver*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "The proper thing to do with those dead, not dead and their items would be to summon the authorities and let them deal with it, They would attempt to return any stolen items to their proper owners, and we would get a fee for our troubles and any bounty on the individuals.  Perhap a couple could deal with the authorities, a couple head to the Faith Ward and we meet up at a central location."




In Seelie [SBLOCK]"That sounds like a wise choice. I do not mind which group I go with, as long as there is someone familiar with this city in the group. I am not much help in cities."[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"It was you who shared yourself with me, allowing me to truly understand what you brings you pleasure, as sisters do.  And when I understand your likes and dislikes, it allows me to better select designs for you," Glamour says, shaking her head, a bit embarrassed and attempting to deflect some of the praise back at Molpe, her bright crystal earrings tinkling musically as her head sways gently back and forth, "But I'm so glad that you like it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 23, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe smiled and listened glad that her sister had made her choices so easier for her but almost as if she was speaking out her thoughts Mople blurted, “I like your earrings too.”  [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 23, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini fella

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin shrugs and replies in eldish [sblock] "All those who are currently wounded should go for healing, I am fine with either staying to deal with the situation here or with escorting you to the Faith Ward for your protection." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Really?  Well I can get you some just like them if you like!  What colour would you prefer?--It seems like your favourites are blue and pink!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Melody*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK](Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Yes, we are all not in the best shape, Abdiel, Zykovian and myself. We should first find someone to tend to our wounds. If we can safe those two potions, all the better. As we have seen, we might need something for an emergency like this.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

AeM:
[SBLOCK]
[OOC: Alrighty, so if everbody agrees, then why don't you quickly decide how and if to split the group, and we can continue ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

AeM[sblock](Seelie, Eldish, High Praetorian)[sblock] "Unfortunately one of the three of us should stay behind and report the incident to the authorities,"  Zykovian stated.  "I'll remain behind with Fedowin, while the Melody and the two Mojiin travel to the Faith Ward.  I will give you some money.  See if one of the acolytes will accompany you when you return to casting some healing on me, for the usual increase in fees for travelling.  Also, an extra potion or two wouldn't be bad."[/sblock]
_**Rystil Only**_[sblock]I'm not certain on the monies required, but he will give the money to Melody in good faith as well as relate where to go to get what they need.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

[Mojiin] To Abdiel
[sblock]
"Convocation? What convocation?? For what?? What is happening there and why do we care? "



> You said that one of our attackers was an Ecomancer? What makes you say that?




"The magics.. ths staff... she spoke mojiin and I felt her sincerity. She said to check her blue eyes?  I do not know what that means - might be Valsian trickery at play... There was something about her that made me believe that there was something horribly wrong here. Nemesis did not judge her or any of them guilty... When she fought me she used strength draining magics and tried to subdue me.... She did not want to kill a _'Sister'_ even though I used the full force that Nemsis has granted me.

She said that she saw the one you call Zykovian kill the crimson-scaled sister in cold blood... and was seeking vidication, which is not and attitude I would expect from your kind (Preservers/Ecomancer). I would almost think that she had trained as an Avenger.... how well do you really know this Zykovian... Killing in cold blood those that are not guilty and a child of Arris and you condone this??? Surely you have not slipped this far from the grace of Arris?"

*Poised judging eyes are ready for your response.*



> As you may remember Preservers are able to sense the Crazan Arris for a tree-height away




"More of your fairytale hope - Still there is something greatly amiss here. There are Taij present and Nemesis demands retribution for the Taij. I will not go on this fairytale of yours but I will assist until this Taij is brought to justice. Maybe you can convice me to believe in that which does not exist and can be stolen. 

We can go to the Labourers Ward - we might find help for our cause there.  I will escourt you to the faith ward. It seems that you are needing the protection as your 'friends' are not able to provide it for you. 

If I am going to be spending some time with yout friends you might want to give me primer on the common language [Seelie]. It looks like I may find  a use for it."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel remembers hearing something about blue eyes from Erila...oh yes, that was it!  The amethyst-eyed Valsian had talked wistfully to the Preserver about how her eyes would one day turn blue when she was finally able to use her Ecomantic connection with Arris to allow Arris's love to provide her with sustenance so that she need not exhaust the limited natural resources.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> (In Seelie):[SBLOCK]"Unfortunately one of the three of us should stay behind and report the incident to the authorities, I'll remain behind with Fedowin, while the Melody and the two Mojiin travel to the Faith Ward.  I will give you some money.  See if one of the acolytes will accompany you when you return to casting some healing on me, for the usual increase in fees for travelling.  Also, an extra potion or two wouldn't be bad."



[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel listens to this, and confers with Mhrazhar in Mojiin, before replying in Seelie:[SBLOCK]
"We, my sister and I, concur with Zykovian. We shall go with Melody to the Faith Ward and find some source of healing. Zykovian can stay here with the other. The question simply remains to determine where we will meet up."[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

[Mojiin] To Abdiel 
[sblock]"Either we have met the end of the riddle or the beginning. By the grace of Arris let's hope that we are at the beginning. If Taij have anyting to do with this it surely cannot amount to anything good. This may show that there are 4 others in search for it... not that I put any stock in it, but their plans might include us... 

We have death by Dagger, Gas, Fire, Drinking, and Falling. We can try to check with the local authorities to see if there have been any other deaths of our breathren. Maybe our Labourer's Ward man can help us with it. 

Do we know any thing about this dagger... maybe the dagger is special or has intrisnic historical/archaeological value and may point us to the others? What do you think - Sister? "[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 23, 2005)

Fedowin

AbM

[sblock]

Fedowin shrugs and lounges against the wall, eyeing the two surviving attackers speculativly.

[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

[Mojiin] To Mhrzhar:
[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Convocation? What convocation?? For what?? What is happening there and why do we care? "



"The convocation is a gathering to dicuss the creation of a company of Spelljammers. It is through discussion of this convocation that I met Melody and Zykovian. I have explored this planet to the extent of my desire, and I wish to travel to other worlds, I believe that this convocation, and the company that will be established from it, is a very good opportunity for me to continue travelling to other planets. It will allow me to learn about the other planets and to see how they are similar or different to Arris, so that I may protect Arris better when I eventually return. It is the same reason that I am trying to find the Crazan Arris. If it does exist, and it does do what it is supposed to do, then it will change the balance on Arris to our favor."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "The magics.. ths staff... she spoke mojiin and I felt her sincerity. She said to check her blue eyes?  I do not know what that means - might be Valsian trickery at play... There was something about her that made me believe that there was something horribly wrong here. Nemesis did not judge her or any of them guilty... When she fought me she used strength draining magics and tried to subdue me.... She did not want to kill a _'Sister'_ even though I used the full force that Nemsis has granted me."



"You say that she had blue eyes? Erila, the first Ecomancer that I ever met, once told me that an ecomancer with blue eyes was a sign that they had reached a certain level of connection to Arris, it would allow Arris' love to provide them with sustenance so that they would not exhaust our mother's natural resources."

"She also mentioned at the beginning of the confrontation that they were not to kill me, although they came very close to doing so anyways. Whether Nemesis found them guilty or not, they attacked us first, without provocation."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "She said that she saw the one you call Zykovian kill the crimson-scaled sister in cold blood... and was seeking vidication, which is not and attitude I would expect from your kind (Preservers/Ecomancer). I would almost think that she had trained as an Avenger.... how well do you really know this Zykovian... Killing in cold blood those that are not guilty and a child of Arris and you condone this??? Surely you have not slipped this far from the grace of Arris?"



"Relax sister, I have not slipped from the grace of Arris. Zykovian did not kill our crimson-scaled sister. As, I have already mentioned, we were travelling through this section of the city trying to find the Crazan Arris, when we came upon the body. She had been dead for a while, but I had been with Zykovian for a good portion of the day, so he could not have killed her. We went to inspect the body, and that is when we were attacked by the others."

"To answer your question, I do not know this Zykovian very well. We have known each other for less than half a day. We have had a number of discussions during this time, and he has proven himself useful and reliable ... so far. I do know that unless he has the ability to be in two places at once, that he did not kill our sister."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "More of your fairytale hope - Still there is something greatly amiss here. There are Taij present and Nemesis demands retribution for the Taij. I will not go on this fairytale of yours but I will assist until this Taij is brought to justice. Maybe you can convice me to believe in that which does not exist and can be stolen."



"I will do my best. I accompanied you on your mission, and you can accompany me on mine. I do not think that we will ever see things from the same point of view, but we can try to expand each other's understanding of the worlds."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "We can go to the Labourers Ward - we might find help for our cause there.  I will escort you to the faith ward. It seems that you are needing the protection as your 'friends' are not able to provide it for you."



"I thank-you for escorting us to the Faith ward. Zykovian and the other that I do not know, will stay here. We will travel with Melody, you will find that she is quite trustworthy, and friendly as well. A lot of the locals seem to have a fascination with her that I simply do not understand. As I mentioned she is friendly, but the locals can not seem to stop staring at her. Sometimes I do not think that I will ever understand non-Mojiin. We can go to the Laborer's Ward once our search for the Crazan Arris is complete."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "If I am going to be spending some time with your friends you might want to give me primer on the common language [Seelie]. It looks like I may find  a use for it."



"Indeed, it is a very useful language. Although, I myself was going to ask a very similar request of Melody concerning the language that everyone else around here seems to speak. I would be pleased to teach you the basics of the language. You will find that there are a lot of similarities between Mojiin and Seelie, although there are some sounds that are difficult for our mouths to recreate exactly."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

All but Molpe:[SBLOCK]To Mhrazhar (in Mojiin):[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "We have death by Dagger, Gas, Fire, Drinking, and Falling. We can try to check with the local authorities to see if there have been any other deaths of our breathren. Maybe our Labourer's Ward man can help us with it.
> 
> Do we know any thing about this dagger... maybe the dagger is special or has intrisnic historical/archaeological value and may point us to the others? What do you think - Sister? "




"Those are very good questions. None of which I have an answer to. I will ask the others if they can inquire into these issues."[/SBLOCK]

To the others in the group (in Seelie):[SBLOCK]"My sister and I have discussed what is going on, and we have a few questions that we believe the answers to may be important."

"In the note it mentions that five Mojiin will be estinguished. By dagger, by gas, by fire, by drinking and by falling. While you are talking to the local authorities Zykovian, could you see whether there have been any other Mojiin found without life, whose lives would have been taken by any of these methods."

"Also, do we know any thing about this dagger? Is it special? Does it have any historical ties? Does the symbol on it belong to an organization? If we could find a link, then that may point us back to the killer. Does anybody know someone who could find this information? While we believe that we should continue the search for the Crazan Arris, 
we will need the most information possible."
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Zykovian and Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Both of you recognise the flowers on the dagger as Amaranthian in nature.
[/SBLOCK]

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
The craftmanship on the dagger is delicate and exquisite, as if made by the dainty hands of a fair lady.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Melody*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK]Melody takes the money from Zykovian and puts it into a pouch.

(Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Okay, I will fetch some healing potions for you then. Here, take this one for now.”_[/SBLOCK]

She then hands the Altanian one of the healing potions they found on the captives.

(Eldish & Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Take care, both of you, until we return.”_[/SBLOCK]

Afterwards Melody turns to Abdiel and says:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I hope, we will have the time soon, so I can start teaching you the Dolathi language, Abdiel. That would be really helpful for future conversations.”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Melody*

Big Group:

[SBLOCK]Turning around gracefully, Melody speaks to Fedowin and Zykovian once more:

(Eldish)
[SBLOCK]_“If we cannot find you here on our return, we shall meet in the Laughing Sail Inn.”_[/SBLOCK]

Then she leads the two Mojiin to the Faith Ward.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Afterwards Melody turns to Abdiel and says:
> _“I hope, we will have the time soon, so I can start teaching you the Dolathi language, Abdiel. That would be really helpful for future conversations.”_




Upon hearing this Abdiel laughs a deep hearty laugh. He turns to Melody and replies "I apologize for laughing, I did not intend to make a jest concerning your suggestion, it is just that my sister and I were just talking about this a few heartbeats ago. She asked me if I could teach her Seelie so that she could communicate with every one else and I mentioned that we were supposed to do that same thing with the Dolathi language."[/SBLOCK]

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]In response to something that Melody said, Abdiel starts to laugh, and replies in Seelie.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

AbM:

[SBLOCK]

*Zykovian passes his money to Melody as he and Fedowin stay behind and tend to the captured, the fallen, and the recovered items. Perhaps when they are finished, one of them can find the guards while the other stays behind and watches the bodies.*



*Meanwhile, Melody, quite knowledgable about the way to the Faith Ward, leads the two Mojiin onward.* 



[OOC: Melody Mhrazhar and Abdiel have more to read in the next part ]

[/SBLOCK]



MAM:

[SBLOCK]

*After taking a few more alley cuts, you reach the silvery gate leading to the Festive Ward. By now the twilight that had watched your battle with the bandits has become the darkness of night, but the stars and the two moons provide good illumination, and the beautiful buildings of the Festive Ward are well-lit as well.*



*As you stride purposefully through the Festive Ward, after travelling about two-thirds of the way to the Merchant's Ward, which is just before the Faith Ward, Selar begins reacting more strongly, his eyes glowing bright red!*

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Melody*

Abdiel & Mhrzhar:

[SBLOCK]Melody turns to Abdiel and says:

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“Is that what we are looking for?”_[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

M&M:[SBLOCK]
Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Is that what we are looking for?”_




"Yes. That is exactly what we are looking for. It means that we are now within twenty tree-heights of the Crazan Arris. If we head in the correct direction, I may start feeling its presence as well. We will have to return here with the others once our mission to find healing is complete."
[/SBLOCK]

Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]"Do you see Selar's eyes? It is the presence of the Crazan Arris that is causing this. Do you still not believe in it's existence?"[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


Am I correct? Is this the cause of the glowing red eyes? If so, can I detect the presence of the Crazan Arris through my connection with Selar?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
Absolutely correct that it is the presence of the Crazan Arris. Unfortunately, The link transfer, however, mutes away the ability to pinpoint.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Melody*

(Speaking to) Abdiel:

[SBLOCK]_“Can he sense, whether it is moving or stationary?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*He can only sense when he is in the correct radius.  Thus, it could be moving or stationary without any difference being sensed, but at least you know it can't be moving even farther away, since then it would leave the radius.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 23, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

(Speaking to) Melody:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Can he sense, whether it is moving or stationary?”_




"He probably can instinctually, but he cannot understand what it is that he is feeling. As a result he is not able to properly process the information. Unfortunately the link that we share is not strong enough for me to be able to read this information from his mind. However, once we get closer I will be able to detect, and understand, this information. However, we will have to be within a branch-length for me to determine exactly where it is, and the speed at which it may or may not be moving."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2005)

*Melody*

(Speaking to) Abdiel:

[SBLOCK]_“Well, then let's hurry, so we can fetch the other two and find your precious.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

[Mojiin] to Abdiel [sblock]


			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "I wish to travel to other worlds..."




"Surely you do not mean to leave here with so much work to do. Dedication is not your strong point, sister. That is something I hope that you would learn from me. How can we hope to help our beloved Arris if we leave with unfinished work. There is much work to be done here. Praetorian/Dragon Lord sympathist... Mojiin killing Taij and fairytales to chase..."



			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "You say that she had blue eyes?... "
> "...they attacked us first, without provocation."





"If that is true something is greatly amiss. We are children of Arris... I hope that we will be able to meet Alire on better terms and lead her back to the true path. Could you amuse me with a good story and tell me what does she hope to do with this fairytale gem that is so wrong?"



			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "...Zykovian did not kill our crimson-scaled sister. ... We went to inspect the body, and that is when we were attacked by the others..."
> "... I do know that unless he has the ability to be in two places at once, that he did not kill our sister."




"If this is true you might be the victim of bad timing... I do believe that it might be really difficult to reason with her. I can appreciate her zeal and dedication... however misguided it may be."




			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "we can try to expand each other's understanding of the worlds."




*Mhrazar chuckes at this* 

Something can be learned from bedtime stories and faiytales. There is always a morale to them. Maybe ours is not to believe they are true..."

*Mhrazhar winks at Abdiel with a little humor*




			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> "... A lot of the locals seem to have a fascination with her that I simply do not understand. As I mentioned she is friendly, but the locals can not seem to stop staring at her. "




"Vhris[Rainbow] is my first impression of her. I think that this might be why they look at her. They might see hte beauty of a rainbow in her. I have stood for short of an hour staring at one at the falls of Zhyris. Awe and insignificance is all I could feel."[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2005)

[Mojiin] To Abdiel[sblock]







			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> M&M:"Do you see Selar's eyes? It is the presence of the Crazan Arris that is causing this. Do you still not believe in it's existence?"




"You could tell me that this means that there is a mud pool near by and it would not make it so. Red eyes are red eyes and nothing more..."[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 23, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger...*

*With the eyes and movements of a stalking predator Mhrazhar pulls back into a darkened area [if possilbe], searches for Nemisis' judgement*

Rystil[sblock][OOC: I will Detect Corrption for as long as I can while spotting and hiding until the group decides to move forth. I will try to shadow their movements.][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*You do not sense the presence of Corruption nearby.*

[OOC: SBLOCK ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Fedowin & Rystil[sblock](In Eldish)[sblock] "So, Fedowin, is it?"  Zykovian asked, in a friendly manner.  He wasn't accusing, just curious.  "How do you know me?  And if I may be so bold, what are you doing here?  I do recognize you from the Laughing Sail Inn."

Zykovian paused or a few moments for Fedowin to respond, then added, "Would you prefer to get the guards, stay here, or just take everyone to the guards?  Perhaps another suggestion?"[/sblock]
*Meanwhile, Zykovian was recovering what arrows he could, leaving the ones he couldn't where they lie.  He removed the tips and the fletching of the broken arrows (he didn't bother with any tips that were destroyed.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Only two of the arrows are recoverable--the rest have broken tips.  The one in the green-haired girl's throat is recoverable, however it is rather bloody.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 23, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*Deciding to continue to the Faith Ward despite the proximity of the Crazan Arris, the trio cuts through the Merchant's Ward and enters the Faith Ward, espying multiple unusual buildings made in the styles of the different faiths and cultures of many worlds.  As the group walks a good ways into the Faith Ward, Selar's eyes cease to glow with the brilliant intensity they once did.*
[/SBLOCK]

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*To which world's temple or other structure will Melody lead the group?  Or should I just choose arbitrarily?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

(Speaking to Mhrazhar):[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Surely you do not mean to leave here with so much work to do. Dedication is not your strong point, sister. That is something I hope that you would learn from me. How can we hope to help our beloved Arris if we leave with unfinished work. There is much work to be done here. Praetorian/Dragon Lord sympathist... Mojiin killing Taij and fairytales to chase..."




"Just because we do not share the same goals does not mean that I am any less dedicated than you are. My goal is to learn as much as possible during my travels so that I may best protect her when I am back within her embrace. I will do what I can while I am here, but if I can get a chance to experience other places, then I believe that I will be better able to protect Arris when I return."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "If that is true something is greatly amiss. We are children of Arris... I hope that we will be able to meet Alire on better terms and lead her back to the true path. Could you amuse me with a good story and tell me what does she hope to do with this fairytale gem that is so wrong?"




"I do not know. I am not aware of any evil purposes that this gem could be used for. Unless she means to destroy it, thereby robbing Arris of some of her lifeforce."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "If this is true you might be the victim of bad timing... I do believe that it might be really difficult to reason with her. I can appreciate her zeal and dedication... however misguided it may be."




"I also believe that we were victims of bad timing. Hopefully we will be able to convince her of our good intentions next time we meet."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Vhris[Rainbow] is my first impression of her. I think that this might be why they look at her. They might see the beauty of a rainbow in her. I have stood for short of an hour staring at one at the falls of Zhyris. Awe and insignificance is all I could feel."




"A Vhris? You may be right. Maybe I will have to discuss this with her when she teaches me some of her tongue."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 24, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

ABM[sblock]As we pause to reflect on the moment of Selar's glowing eyes Mhrazhar becomes more tense and seems ot be waiting for something - looking to pierce a dense veil of brush and leaves only to relax.
[Mojiin] To Abdiel [sblock]"I do not sense anything unusal here.
If you truly believe in your fairytale we may want to go back and hunt it down. We could work with Selar to triangulate its location. We will need a good map of the city to do as such. If we continue on we might lose sight of it. If we continue on and find something you could send Selar to bring the group to us. We are the hunters, Abdiel, The Hunters of Arris and the Crazan Arris is the prey. We have the scent and would not bein doing our duty if we do not continue the hunt...

We could continue to get our healing and the rest of the group and hope that when we come back that we have the chance to pursue."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Speaking to Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "I do not sense anything unusal here.
> If you truly believe in your fairytale we may want to go back and hunt it down. We could work with Selar to triangulate its location. We will need a good map of the city to do as such. If we continue on we might lose sight of it. If we continue on and find something you could send Selar to bring the group to us. We are the hunters, Abdiel, The Hunters of Arris and the Crazan Arris is the prey. We have the scent and would not bein doing our duty if we do not continue the hunt...
> 
> We could continue to get our healing and the rest of the group and hope that when we come back that we have the chance to pursue."



"Unfortunately I am on the verge of unconsciousness. It would not be wise to for me to continue on this hunt without getting some healing first. That is why we must go to the Faith Ward first."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe looks a little bit worried as she tries to explain, “Oh their very pretty but are not for me.  Amaranthian don’t believe in damaging and scaring are bodies to make them look more attractive and I’ve seen earrings before and the wholes they leave in their wear’s ears,” trying to ease the possible bad news to her sister Molpe smiles as she changes the subject, “but a necklace would be okay and you mentioned something about one of those.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, you don't like ear-piercing?  Well that's understandable." 

*Glamour taps her earring twice and it falls into her hand, revealing her undamaged ear with no hole in sight*

"Now what was that about scarring the body?" Glamour asks with a mischievous smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks inquisitively at Glamour’s ears and a proud smile forms as she sees no holes, no scaring, and no reason what so ever to not get earrings, “Isn’t that something.  You, my sister, are simply amazing!  I’ll take a look at what you got after all.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Very well!  But first, let me show you a necklace I think is just perfect for you!"

*Glamour rushes out and returns holding a dazzling and wondrous piece of jewelry.  A fine wrought-golden chain gently weaves through a gorgeous jeweled Amaranthian Lily, made out of exotic and rare pink-ruby.*

"You know, sister, you're lucky that Amaranthian flower motifs have been all the rage ever since people discovered that the actual flowers themselves do not easily survive a parting from their homeworld!" Glamour comments.

*As Glamour hands the perfect and incredibly intricate replica to Molpe, she smells a sweet fragrance from the jewel as if it were real.  As Glamour twines the necklace around Molpe's neck, the lily dangling just above her breasts, Molpe feels a warm happy feeling radiating outward from the flower into her heart.  The love and kindness that she feels for others, her charming, friendly demeanour, her irresistable allure, all of the personality that makes her Molpe feeds into the flower and is amplified, returning within her to soar through her soul like a surging euphoric rush of spiritual bliss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe wasn’t sure what to think of the necklace when Glamour bought it out, she was expecting something more elegant and simple in design, but as she put it on her opinion changed as she really liked the feeling that the necklace gave her and with a soft curious smile Molpe asked her about this feeling: *

“Sister?  It’s the necklace suppose to effect how I feel…?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Why yes, sister, do you feel it?  The jeweled flower uses a unique property of the rare pink-ruby to attune itself to your psyche, and then its beautiful facets enhance your feelings and send them back to you, creating a harmonious feedback loop that leaves you with a joyous feeling and a strengthened and kinder personality."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh,” Molpe asked not sure of herself before she took of the necklace and gave it back to Glamour, “I’m just not sure what to think of that…   Us Amaranthian value our freedom and if I’m not treating someone with kindness its, more likely than, with good reason.  I don’t want something to force me to do otherwise.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well it only amplifies your current personality, and so when you are kind--which you seem to be pretty much all the time from what I've seen which is why I used that as an example--you will be kinder, and when you wish to be threatening instead, you can be moreso.  It doesn't really influence you at all, so if you are deciding whether to treat someone with kindness, it will not sway you either way--it works with what you give it, and just strengthens your personality.  But if you don't like it, that's fine too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I’m sorry, sister, I just don’t think I do,” Molpe tries to jest to spare Glamour’s feelings, “I guess that makes me picky?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Nah, it just makes me two for three, which is still much better than the usual fuss I get from some socialite who has to try on thirty dresses before she finds even one that she is willing to buy.  Tell you what--I'll be right back with some earrings like mine, OK?"

*She leaves with the necklace and returns shortly with two pairs of earrings similar to hers, though these new ones are light turquoise and bright pink, respectively.*

"Now if you want to put one of these on, you put it over your ear, and the part that would be piercing through you is ethereal instead.  When you tap it twice, a tiny cylinder of force shoots out on the Ethereal Plane between the two ends, holding the earring in place perfectly even though you don't feel a thing.  And I've brought a choice of two different colours!  Here, you try it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]*  Molpe smiles as she double taps one earring of each color to one of her ears respectfully.  She then stands in front of the mirror turns back in forth trying to pick the color she likes best. *

“What do you think, sis?” Molpe smiles cheerfully as looks upon the earrings, “I really like the style but I’m not sure which color to get…  Does the turquoise earring get lost in my hair…?  It sort of seems to…  A deep royal blue like my eyes might be best, as it will go with anything and would seem to draw out my eyes, but what do you think, sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour nods and walks out of the room and out of sight.*

"Royal blue it is then!" Glamour she says kindly, and her voice seems clear, despite the fact that she has already turned a corner in the shop, and the sound of Galmour's voice is more beautiful and sonorous than ever before.  

*Moments later she returns with another set of royal-blue earrings that matches Molpe's eyes perfectly.*

"Did you notice the effect of the Rhapsodian Songcrystal?" Glamour asks, her voice still sweet and musical, perfectly clear to Molpe as if she were whispering in the Limnad's ear, "It amplifies the quality and melodiousness of sound, making music more beautiful and allowing you to hear things more clearly, even if they are whispered far away!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I did indeed.” Molpe said fascinated by that mere fact as he mind began to wonder on rather or not their was any great place to hear music in the city and as she double tapped the unwanted earrings to remove them before tapping the royal blue earrings into to place. 

“Oh they’re perfect aren’t they sister!” Molpe cry out in joy as her reflection grinned back at her from the mirror. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Absolutely sister, those are just right for you!  Now I also said that I'd show you how one of these dresses like the one I'm wearing works.  Hold on while I get it for you!"

*Glamour leaves once more and returns with three dresses of the same style as hers-- scandalously provocative yet light and comfortable-looking--one each of turquoise, royal-blue, and pink.  Currently, however, they are folded up with one strap extending.*

"Okay Sis, now I find this next one really fun to do, but sometimes it takes a bit of practise to get it right, and if you don't you might wind up looking silly the first few times.  Grasp the folded-up dress firmly in your right hand, then hold it to your side and pull the dtrap gently.  If all goes well, the dress should instantly unfold around you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“The strap?”  Molpe asked as she did as she was told, holding the dress firmly in her right hand, holding it to her side around at around her waistline and level with her navel, and pulling the tag as she was suppose to. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe pulls the strap as she was instructed, Molpe feels a cool refreshing whoosh of air as the dress suddenly comes to life, expanding and unfolding across her body, moulding against her skin tightly, thus revealing her curves, until it was completely in place, exactly like Glamour's.  As usual with Glamour's designs, something felt a bit odd with this dress, but the design was built for comfort and exposure, and so the Limnad can't help but appreciate the freedom it brings compared to most dresses.*

"Impressive, you got it to work on your first try!  I knew you could do it, Sister!  Now here's the best part about this dress."

*Glamour reaches over and slaps Molpe hard across the chest, but the Limnad doesn't feel a thing, albeit she is astonished that her sister would be so unkind with her body.*

*Immediately afterwards, Glamour turns gentle, as she caresses Molpe with her fingertips just where she had struck her a moment before.  This time, however, Molpe feels Glamour's gentle flesh throughout the pleasurable petting as if her sister had been stroking Molpe's soft skin without an intervening garment, rather than feeling it through the dress.*

"This dress blocks out harsh and potentially damaging sensations while allowing through pleasurable ones as if it were a second skin!" Glamour explains.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Most impressive, sister,” Molpe smiles as she is test this bit of knowledge out on Glamour and her red identically styled dress by running her hand, palm towards her sister, down Glamour’s stomach towards her sister gentle feminine skin. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*At first Glamour begins to giggle, but then her giggling is broken off in a soft moan of pleasure, only to begin again.*

"No fair!  You're using my secrets against me!" Glamour gasps affectionately, in the midst of giggling.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Stopping with her affectionate petting Molpe leans in and kisses her sweetly before apologizing, “I’m sorry, sister, that was very mean of me.  Will you forgive me?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Never!" Glamour exclaims, as she leans over and delivers Molpe a series of soft retaliatory caresses.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe moans softly as she slightly shifts herself to gives Glamour a better angle to her soft flesh but shortly later she gives a slight agonized smile as she twists away having been properly punished. *

“I believe we are even now, my sister, was there something else you wanted to show me?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure! I'll let you stay here and try out all three colours of this dress and see how they look on you while I go and get it, as this one might take a bit longer!"

*And she dashes out of the roonm, but this time does not immediately return.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe watched Glamour scamper away for a second or two but then does as was suggested to her.  Having tried the pink dress first Molpe progressed to the turquoise  and then to the royal blue one.  She wasn’t sure if it was smart to have a wardrobe dominated by a single color but Molpe really liked how the royal blue brought out her eyes. *  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour returns and looks at Molpe's choice:*

"Oh, how lovely!" she gushes, "It matches your eyes so perfectly!  It's just darling!"

"And here's my next piece, on which I just put some finishing touches just for you!"

*Glamour opens her hand to reveal an elegant and classy necklace consisting of a fine silver chain, painstakingly crafted to be light and thin, with a small but lovely royal-blue sapphire locket at the bottom in the shape of a heart.*

"Here, try it on!" Glamour suggests, as she hands the necklace to Molpe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe blushes under Glamour’s flowerily flattery but still manages to strike a pose for the exceptional seamstress before managing to break into a spell bounding smile as she gasps at the beauty of the necklace. *

“Oh my gosh!  That’s simply amazing!  It’s breathtaking!  I’m shocked I’m not speechless,” Molpe giggles at herself as she turns to face the mirror, lifting her long tresses of turquoise blue hair in the process so that Glamour could place the necklace upon her, “Oh please, sister, will you do the honor for me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"With pleasure!" Glamour replies, and she reaches over and wraps the necklace around Molpe's tender neck, allowing the heart to dangle just below Molpe's throat.

*Once the necklace is in place and Glamour backs up to take a look, Molpe feels a warm feeling of companionship, as if Glamour were still right there beside her, leaning against her and sending her warmth and affection straight to Molpe.*

"This locket is Rowaini Heartstone, and since it was already sympathetic to my emotions due to the fact that I crafted it, I was able to embed it with my feelings for you while you were trying on the different dresses.  So--not only will you have a beautiful locket that matches perfectly with your eyes, but now I'll be with you even when you are far away from Eldiz, doing what you love best!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles at the reflection of the locket in the mirror before she turns to Glamour, closing the short distance between them in a single step, and wraps her arms joyfully around her sister…  The hug quickly turns into a heartfelt kiss, which in turn, leads to even more passion as Molpe continues to kiss her for the wonderful gift of friendship. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour returns Molpe's passion fully, and as their bodies, still covered with the dresses but feeling each others' touch as if they were completely nude, entwine together, the locket glows blue and pulses warmly and softly, absorbing Glamour's feelings towards Molpe from the seamstress's heart and then sending them to its Limnad wearer, allowing Molpe to feel almost as if her feelings and Glamour's were connected in such a way that their minds were touching, and sending warm, loving, passionate, pleasurable feelings that make Molpe feel good about herself and even more passionate in return.*

*Some time later, the two break away, as Glamour smiles at Molpe companionably.*

"I guess you liked this necklace better?" she asks jokingly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“If your asking such a question, my sister, then maybe I wasn’t as passionate as I should have been,” Molpe retorted with a wink and jest of her own, “but yes I love the locket and this dress too.  Was there anything else you wanted to show me or should we seek Wei-Han’s opinion?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Unless you'd like to accessorise a bit more with this colour scheme--in which case do let me know, as your desires are always better than my random guessing--then I have just one more!  I was saving this one for last--be right back!"

*Glamour runs out and returns holding a very odd-looking but also quite beautiful silken dress/robe, which is also royal-blue.*

"I made this from the same soft and pleasing silk blend as the lingerie, so it should make you feel pleasure to wear it as well.  We're very fortunate that your eyes are this lovely shade of royal blue because unlike some of my other pieces, this one only comes in a few colours.  Here, try it on!"

*And she pulls the strap on Molpe's dress, leaving the Limnad nude once more and the seamstress with the folded dress in her hand, quickly transferring it to the bench as she fluffs out the new dress, fits it on over Molpe's body, and ties the silken sash into a pretty bow to keep it on.*  

*As the exotic dress rubs against Molpe's flesh, she feels the same cool pleasure as the silky lingerie had brought, making her want to keep rubbing back and forth against the dress even more.*

"It is called a Yukata, the beautiful summer Kimono worn by females in Lara-Kai.  And this one has a special feature too!  Take this!"

*And with that, Glamour bunches her hand up into a fist and punches with all her strength towards Molpe's nose.  Molpe almost begins to cry as she thinks about what could happen if the punch knocks a tooth out or breaks her nose, but at the same time, her hand instinctually rises up and catches Glamour's punch, twisting the seamstress's arm around a bit to diffuse the momentum as the Limnad steps back, completely unharmed.*

"See?  Pretty neat, huh?  And I betcha I know who would like seeing you in this dress even more than I do!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Melody leads them to a Mojiin temple, if there is one, failing that, she will just pick one faith, which is known to be helpful. Where they have a good chance to actually get what they are looking for.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*The Mojiin worship nature, so they wouldn't have a shrine in a city 

The Sacra are sometimes very helpful and give minor healing free of charge, and sometimes they kill you.  It depends on if they think you are a heretic or tainted.

A Praetorian temple will certainly have everything you need and be willing to perform healing and other services...for the right price, of course.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin, rowaini non-pirate

Zykovian and Fedowin

[sblock] 

Fedowin continues to lean against the wall and watch the two living prisoners for signs of conciousness while he converses casually with Zykovian in eldish

[sblock]

"Oh, I try to keep track of all the interesting people in town, just keeps life more entertaining. Why don't you get the guards Zykovian? I think you'd probably be better with them, and if either of these two lovelies wake up, maybe I can get some information. I suspect I'm probably better with that." [/sblock] He grins briefly at Zykovian before continuing. [sblock] "Do you have any idea why they attacked you or what woman that dagger was for? Or how they caught you in this alley?" [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

(Speaking in Seelie to) Abdiel:

[SBLOCK]_“We have two decent options here, the Sacra might help us for a low fee or maybe even for free, but well... there is a risk involved, since they sometimes consider a person a heretic and hurt them. I don't think we are, in there eyes, but you never know for sure. The Praetorians, on the other hand, will require a proper payment, but will also offer the right services for it.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe is more shocked by what she perceives her superhuman ability to defend herself than that her sister would take a swing at her.  If she had trusted Glamour when they had just meat after two sisterly acts Molpe trusts towards Glamour was complete but she wasn’t so sure how to respond to the tidbit of knowledge Glamour hand just told her. *

“Hun?” She asked questionably even though there was no one else it could be but her uncertainness left as a grin formed, “You really think so don’t you, sister?  Should we go so him right now?”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 24, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojjin Avenger*

Melody and Abdiel (M&A)[sblock]
[Mojiin] (Speaking to) Abdiel [SBLOCK]
[OOC: OK, this is the last of the conversation that I wanted to say before we left for the Faith Ward]



			
				Eonthar said:
			
		

> :"My goal is to learn as much as possible during my travels so that I may best protect her when I am back within her embrace. I will do what I can while I am here, but if I can get a chance to experience other places, then I believe that I will be better able to protect Arris when I return."




"By the Green Leaves of Arris, how do you think that by leaving Taij loose and giving up on hunting down her destroyers are you better able to protect Arris. I can see value in learning more of the world, but there is no value in giving up the hunt and leaving those who deserve Nemesis's wrath, unpunished. By what other means are we able to destroy those who have and would destroy our beloved Mother. Exploring does not bring the wrath of Nemesis and juststice... It only the hunt that brings vindication... That is why we are here... the hunt... 

How did we come upon this fairytale plot? The hunt and Nemesis' will. Our beloved Arris who demands retribution brought us here and allowed us to be apart of this. We are the 'Children of Arris'. We are 'Children of the Hunt'. We will spend our lives hunting those who would bring her harm. Embrace Her... Embrace Her will... Embrace the Hunt.. My dear Sister... "

*Mhrazhar smiles to you and sighs - you see compassion and affection in his eyes*

"I think one day we will understand each other better... It is Arris' will... I know you love Her, but sometimes I fail to see how. How can we (Avengers and Preservers)  love her so much and have it manifest so differently. 

Let us continue with _our_ hunt my sister. " [/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 24, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

[Mojiin] (Speaking to) Abdiel [SBLOCK]"Unwounded hunters hunt better. I have money left from the hunt if we need more for healing. I have about 500gp left. After that, we should gather the rest of your companions and hurry back to your red eyes and fairytale..."[/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

(Speaking in Seelie to) Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We have two decent options here, the Sacra might help us for a low fee or maybe even for free, but well... there is a risk involved, since they sometimes consider a person a heretic and hurt them. I don't think we are, in there eyes, but you never know for sure. The Praetorians, on the other hand, will require a proper payment, but will also offer the right services for it.”_



"What determines whether they consider a person a heretic? If their beliefs align with ours, then maybe we should try the Sacra temple. Otherwise, Mhrazhar tells me that she has some money to contribute to the group. I will leave the final decision to you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

(Speaking in Mojiin to) Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Exploring does not bring the wrath of Nemesis and juststice... It only the hunt that brings vindication... That is why we are here... the hunt..."



"I am sorry sister, but you are wrong. You are here for the hunt. I am not. I do not believe that hunting down and killing all opponents is the right path. I believe that they must be nurtured and taught the proper path so that they will join us. The Valsian Ecomancers show us that this strategy is starting to pay off on Arris. Once we have taught the Valsians the proper way to treat our mother then they will support our cause. If we simply hunt them down to extinction, we will be no better than they are."



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "I think one day we will understand each other better... It is Arris' will... I know you love Her, but sometimes I fail to see how. How can we love her so much and have it manifest so differently."



"I am sure that we will one day understand each other better. I do not believe that either of us will be able to convince the other that their way is better. You love our mother by trying to kill her enemies. I love our mother by protecting her and nurturing her. It is the two sides of the same leaf. We both have the same goal, but both of us have very different views of how best to achieve that goal."

"Thank-you for the offer of your extra coins. I am not sure if we will require them. Melody will bring us to a temple, and we will see what happens when we get there. If we go to the Sacra temple, prepare yourself for trouble for if they determine that we are heretics they may try and cause problems for us. I just wanted to warn you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil and Fedowin[sblock](in eldish)







			
				 Fedowin said:
			
		

> ". . . Do you have any idea why they attacked you or what woman that dagger was for? Or how they caught you in this alley?"



*Zykovian looked rather annoyed at the question.  Shaking his head, he stowed the fletching and tips in separate pouches, then stood.  With a critical eye, he looked himself over, displeasure evident upon glancing at the near death blow wound and related blood trail.*

“No idea, though in this business . . . it could be just about anything,”  Zykovian answered.  “The dagger had a note with it – I believe Abdiel took it with him.  How they caught us in this alley . . . I’m not happy about that – not at all.  I was watching . . . obviously not good enough . . . We found the body of the Mojiin . . . I was looking it over when we were jumped.”

“I’ll get the guards and be right back, Fedowin,” Zykovian added.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Not having Knowledge[Religion], Melody fails to recall any specific details about heretics in the Sacra belief system.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...it depends," Glamour grins, "Would you like me to give you a full Larakese makeover before we go?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“You think Hun would like that don’t you?” Molpe asked rhetorically as she noted the grin.  Her last attempt to make Wei-Han feel special hadn’t been as successful as she would have liked so it was an easy decision for her, Molpe would try again, “yes, please do, sister.  I want to surprise him as he surprised me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, sister!" Glamour replies.

*She leaves and quickly returns with some hair-styling tools, and begins gently combing out Molpe's hair in preparation for twisting it up so it could fall back straight behind her in one of the traditional Larakese fashions.*

"So, Sister Molpe, what is your opinion on make-up?" Glamour asks curiously.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“Make-up?” Molpe looked lost for second before it dawned on her what it was, “Oh I don’t know…  It’s not really something us Amaranthian do but if it’s traditional for Larakese females then we should do it, right sister?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, just making sure you wouldn't get mad if I suggested make-up or something, but it definitely is something Larakese females use that Amaranthians don't!"

*Glamour whips out some make-up and begins to work on Molpe's face for a bit with one hand, still combing with the other and talking as she does.*

"You seemed surprised by your ability to defend yourself--well the Yukata helps you sense how to dodge blows and use your body to protect yourself without the need for a weapon.  Pretty neat, huh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It is indeed, sister,” Molpe replied a bit stiff as she was unsure about the make up being applied, “is that of your own design also, sister, or did someone help you create it?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I made it all by myself!  What do you think?  Does that make me talented?" Glamour asks, then she notices Molpe chafing at the make-up, "Oh, sister, don't stiffen so!  Let the make-up melt into you so that the two become one harmonious whole!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I’m sorry, I just feel… well trapped,” Molpe, confesses honestly, she wasn’t at all sure why anyone race would do such a thing as this, but after a deep breathe she visibly relaxes, “and your quite talented, my sister.  I can honesty say ignoring your body, while unhealthy, has lead to some wonderful discoveries.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"The trick is not to feel trapped but to feel liberated--especially with my enchanted make-up, where once you accept it it merges with your face and you don't feel it any more."

"As for my talent...well, to obtain anything, there is always a price to be paid--and for me that price was my single-minded dedication to my art."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 24, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A[sblock]
Mhrazhar appears somewhat shocked as he speaks 
[Mojiin] (Speaking to) Abdiel[sblock]"Why, in the Name Arris, would we be labeled as heretics. There are those who steal fairytales, and destroy the natural order here. They are the Heretics and we are the balance and vindication for a race and planet."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods her head as she tries to do as Glamour suggested, but to fill liberated in make-up is a hard task for an Amaranthian to achieve, “but haven’t you accomplished your goals?  Must you truly ignore your bodes needs and desires?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That's the thing about being the best, Sister, you have to keep working to keep it that way--those who become lazy with pride and rest on their laurels will never be the best for long!"

"But come, let me help you feel good about make-up!" Glamour suggests

*She pulls out some sort of make-up creme and rubs it onto to Molpe's face.  The cream brings pleasure wherever it touches, and Molpe shudders a bit as Glamour continues to rub it in.*

"Now see?  My make-up can feel lke this if you can approach it with a positive attitude!  What do you say, Sister--will you give it a try?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Of course, sister, I do not mean to be rude,” Molpe looks towards the ground, “and I want to surprise Hun so I have little choice in the matter, do I?”  

* Molpe smiles slightly, her first since the make up had started to go on, and she relaxes again as she waits for glamour to finish.  * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe relaxes into the make-up, the stifling discomfort she had felt before simply vanishes, as the make-up seems to melt away and leave her face free once more.*

*Meanwhile, Glamour begins to gently twist and rearrange Molpe's hair, while waiting for the base make-up to settle so that she can apply the finishing touches.  A very efficient method to finish the whole process quickly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles at her sister as she waits for her to finish, Glamour had been right, all of her worries of being trapped where for nothing, and Glamour would have seen the blush of embarrassment were it not for the make-up covered it up. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour smiles conspiratorially at Molpe when she notices that the Limnad and the make-up had finally come to terms, and she finishes off Molpe's hair, tying it off with a flourish, and then stroking it gently several times with a soft brush.*

*Then the dressmaker returns to the make-up, adding the finishing touches to Molpe's face.*

"Voila!" Glamour says, "All done, Sis!  Take a look in the mirror and see what a beautiful Larakese princess you are now!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I don’t think make-up alone will turn me into a princess,” Molpe replies with a smile as she leans over to peer slowly into the mirror… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Molpe peers into the mirror and at first she thinks she is looking at a different person, but she quickly recognises herself, with a few notable changes.  Fully as beautiful as before, if not moreso, a perfect face stares back at her with big dreamy royal-blue eyes and full red lips highlighting gentle features that seem more elegant and refined than ever before.  The Yukata doesn't seem so odd anymore--it just seems to match perfectly with her now, and her is bundled up in a beautiful pattern held together by the lily that then spills down her back in an elegant, classy, straight spill against her shoulders, contrary to the usual capricious curly cascade.  With her lovely jewelry and her even more perfect than usual curves, Molpe really did look the part of a Larakese princess, or perhaps a goddess or spirit pictured in a book.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

(Speaking in Seelie to) Abdiel:

[SBLOCK]_“Well, I'm not sure, there are so many different religions here. But I wouldn't know that we have done anything wrong, so let's just try it with the Sacra.”_[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]OOC: How obvious is it to shift mental abilities only (i.e. going from +0/+0/+2 to +2/-2/+2)? If it's non-obvious, Melody will just do so at some point, otherwise, she'll wait for a moment, where she is unobserved. Changes are already applied to the RG sheet (higher Int lower Wis just seems to fit better ). I have applied the "+2 to one untrained skill for raising Int by +2" to Diplomacy. Might be subject to change, depending on the situation (which, of course, will cost a standard action, or even two for first removing the +2 bonus and then reapplying it).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
It requires a form change to switch mental stats, but you can make some subtle changes like changing your eye colour and other minor specifics of the body.  Heading for the Sacra?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles softly at the reflection of this new woman before her, which just so happens to be her, before finally speaking, almost in awe, to Glamour. *

“I do look like a princess…” [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Melody*

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heading for the Sacra?




Yes.

Okay, she'll then make a subtle change while unobserved, and than immediately shift back to her "natural form". On the second change, she will make the attribute change (I'll leave them that way as the default setup, too). That should work, I suppose.

Another question, what kind of character is a witch? Could you give me a quick overview (like classes, most important or most commonly known special abilities)? Thank you! [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian takes his leave of the Labourer's Ward, where he knows that he certainly won't find a guard patrol and heads back into the Dock Ward.  Two choices now:  Either wander the Dock Ward randomly looking for a patrol or cut across to guard headquarters in the Clerk's Ward*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour smiles happily at Molpe, glad that the Limnad appreciates her work.*

"But you were right, also, when you said that make-up alone won't make you a princess.  It is your natural wondrous beauty, which has only been highlighted by the make-up and hair styling--that is what makes you look so radiant!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]_'I'm not getting ambushed again today,_ Zykovian thought as he made his way through the Dock ward.  He kept his eyes moving and traveled with a deliberate purpose.  He was looking to a patrol, but only on his way to the headquarters in the Clerk Ward. _'I think I know a couple of people, there,'_ he thought, _'one of them might even be on duty.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Rowaini Witches fulfill several different roles depending on where on Tymadeau they are encountered.  In some lands they are trusted advisors, and in others they are outlawed and live in secret covens in the wilderness.  Either way, they are a sisterhood of female spellcasters, who are known for using rare ingredients to brew potent potions, as well as casting magic both natural and supernatural, in tune with nature and yet also with the occult and arcane.  Some witches are temptresses and others are wicca-like forest wise-women.  Others still are evil and use their powers for their own gain.*

*The witch's key powers are their spell-use, which draws strongly on ingredient formulae, the perfection of which allows the witch to aid the power of her spells, as well as the brewing of magic potions.*

*Anyways, Melody makes the shifts and raises her Intelligence.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe turns around and hugs her sister affectionately in the process, but careful to not let her face touch as she doesn’t want to mess up her make-up. *

“Thank you for your kind words, sister, I was worried that the make-up was coving me in favor of being someone who I am not.  Should we surprise him now?”

* It was obviously she wanted to do just that, her face was bright and eager, and her bounced around excited by the prospects of seeing the look of surprise on Hun’s face but as she turned towards the exist she saw her bare feet below. *

“Oh?  I probably need shoes don’t I, sis?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Not noticing any patrols on his way through, Zykovian heads to the Traveler's Ward and then to the Clerk's Ward.  Before long, he stood in front of the Eldish Guard Headquarters.  No ambush either--impressive!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody leads her Mojiin friends across the Faith Ward until they reach a large and kind-looking cathedral, with many stained-glass windows depicting scenes of miracles, and mrable statues of the beautiful goddess of the Sacra.  The huge double-door stands open, inviting petitioners to enter the hallowed site.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian has left you all alone now with the prisoners and bodies.  Feel free to take any action you desire, or will you just stay and wait for him?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour notices Molpe's reluctance to smear the make-up, and her lips twitch into a smile.*

"There's one thing you're going to have to be careful about with my make-up," Glamour insists, "And that is that it won't smear when you touch it!  Actually, you need to rinse it with a cream I have here or else it is there to stay for the next 24 hours, and it won't ever muss up!"

"As for shoes, well, I can get you some soft Larakese-style slippers made of my enchanted silk-blend.  They massage your feet and help you move gracefully!  What do you think?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

fedowin


Rystil

[sblock]

Fedowin will do a more through search, checking for goods or markings, esp tattooes that might have been missed on the first go round, he'll also take a better look at the claws that seemed odd. He isn't a trained healer, but he'll see if he can get a guess as to when they might wake up. After all the searching etc, he'll make sure that they aren't dishevled looking. He'll also move the dead to one side and the living to the other, neatening up the dead a bit. also search the dead mojin, and collect any of those flower petals I think you mentioned.

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil[sblock]*Zykovian checked himself and hustled into the Eldish Guard Quarters.  Upon entering he looked around, trying to spot the guard on duty so he could make his report . . . and get some guards tocome take a look.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*All of the dead girls have a small amethyst tattoo of a rose on the small of their back, and the tattoos on the live girls glow softly.*

*The claws are just a strange exotic weapon that don't seem like they would fit well on any hands but those of the cat-girl.*

*Fedowin thinks these girls will be unconscious for several hours still.*

*As he is cleaning up the bodies of the dead, he hears a sound coming from behind him, and he looks up to see a gorgeous and busty Rowaini girl with chestnut brown hair and big green eyes, dressed in a skimpy green outfit and carrying two Rowaini dueling sabres, one of which she is holding directly at his throat.*

"Aww...how sweet of you to fix them up like that.  Now if you'll surrender, I'll take the two that are alive and be on my way, but that would hardly be any fun at all..."

"So come on, draw your swords and let's dance, Tiger!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian spots Leena, the slender and shy Altanian clerk who takes care of petitioners who come to speak with the guards.  He remembers her from a few previous visits collecting the bounties that are sometimes offered by the constabulary.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“Well that’s good news,” Molpe said in all honesty, “cause I’m sure I would smear your wonderful work if it wasn’t held by magic.   As for footwear, that should do, at least for surprising Huh, but I was wondering if you had something as practical as the firefly dress, you know many styles but only one thing to carry?  I’ll be on the move alot so I need to be practical.”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Melody*

(Speaking in Seelie to) Abdiel:

[SBLOCK]_“This looks inviting. I'm sure they will be able to help us.”_[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel & Mhrazhar

[SBLOCK]After speaking to Abdiel, Melody heads inside, motioning the Mojiin to follow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Melody:[SBLOCK]"It does look inviting. Let us hope that looks are not deceiving." He then turns to Mhrazhar and says something in Mojiin. The Mojiin then follow her inside.[/SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]After speaking with Melody for a few heartbeats, Abdiel turns to Mhrazhar and says, "This is the place. Be watchful, but do not look too suspicious. Come, let us enter." He then follows Melody into the temple.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 24, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A[sblock]Mhrazhar nods in acknowledgement and as  we enter the stone halls of the mortal divinites his eyes and ears are always scanning and searching for the moment of battle. His eyes searching Nemesis' Judgement in the all that he sees. He keeps close to Abdiel and looks closely at the coming and goings of others waiting for the moment... 

Rystil[sblock][OOC: At every moment that we stop I Detect Corruption, and as we are moving I will be looking and listening carefully and looking to judge the motives of others. 
Spot and Listen (+6 - +8) Sense Motive (+3 - +5 )] [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin, left handed rowaini

Rystil

[sblock]

Fedowin straightens up slowly, smiling as he looks at the lady sharing the alley with him. "I always try to make sure any women in my vicinity are as happy as I can, even if these poor lasses seem to have fallen afoul of some bastard attackers." He takes a step back and bows, "While I cannot bear to fight a lady as beautifal as you, I also can _ never _ resist an invitation to dance! And of course, never let it be said that I didnt' give a girl everything she wanted!" With that he takes a defensive stance and draws both swords. "So if you win, you get your friends back, what do I get if I win? Perhaps a different kind of dance?" He smiles at his opponent. "By the way," without a hesitaion his left hand whips his blade towards her thigh as he speaks, "what's your name my darling?"

[ooc - I drew so I don't think I can do a full attack with both swords, so I'll just go with the primary and skip the two weapon penalty for this round.]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*As you approach the doorway to the cathedral, a girl on the inside comes out to prop the door open more, and noticing you are injured, offers her hand in case someone needs help.  She has soft, gentle pink hair that falls down her back, and she wears a pure white dress with a holy symbol of a heart on a chain around her neck.  She  speaks in a language that none of you can understands, and then tries again, in Rowaini and then Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Why hello there, and welcome to the Grand Cathedral of Circe in Eldiz!  Some of you seem wounded!  We will treat you for free, of course, as Circe wishes to bring her protection and love to all people, especially such tragic and noble champions against the Taint as the Mojiin!  Keep in mind, however, that the holy grounds of this cathedral belong to the nation of Putalis, and so Eldish law does not hold in here.  That means that even if you notice that someone seeking sanctuary here might be a criminal in the eyes of the state, you may not violate our sanctuary, as Circe smiles on every living creature--except Tainted and Heretics of course--with equal love!"
[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Yes, that sounds like a good plan, and you're right that you can't full attack because you don't have Quick Draw.*

"Well, I'd be willing to listen to any demands that you...desire...but only if you prove to be a better dancer than I!"

*And she sweeps in with her first cut, making a gentle but painfully perfect cut across his arm, attempting to hinder his attacks without dealing a lethal blow--though that first strike could easily have been one!*

*Aware that she is toying with him, Fedowin recognises the attack pattern before it happens, having used a similar one himself, and barely manages to avoid the whirling second blade that was coming in for a follow-up attack.*

"Ooo, well done handsome!  I am called Bellangere."

*Fedowin comes in with his own strike towards her thigh as she is speaking and before she can recover from her missed thrust, readying an unavoidable counterthrust to her leg while she holds her blade high for a split second.  Completely unable to dodge, Bellangere does manage to move back with the blow and turn a blow that would have skewered her leg into a slight prick.*

"So eager to penetrate, dear?"

[OOC:
Bellangere's Attack Rolls 19 + 7 = 26, 9 + 6 = 15, Threat and Miss.
Confirmation 9 + 7 = 16, Barely not a Crit.
Fedowin takes 10 Damage!
Fedowin's Attack Roll 19 + 9 = 28, Critical Threat!
Confirmation 4 + 9 = 13, Not a Crit
Bellangere takes 7 Damage!]
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I tend to do most of my work with fabric and gems, but I think I do have just the thing for you in the back room, although I'm sad to say it may not be as special as some of my other things."

*Glamour walks out and comes back in with the silk slippers as well as a simple pair of sandals.*

"These lovely slippers are the ones I mentioned before.  These sandals are comfortable and they should keep your feet fairly free.  Meanwhile, if you concentrate, they will transform into other sorts of shoes to suit your mood.  Nothing as splendid or liberating as the fireflies, but I think that these are along the line of what you had in mind, no?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


THIS HAPPENED BEFORE WE ENTERED THE TEMPLE.








			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Why, in the Name Arris, would we be labeled as heretics. There are those who steal fairytales, and destroy the natural order here. They are the Heretics and we are the balance and vindication for a race and planet."



"I do not know why we would be, or even if we will be, I just wanted to warn you. Melody does not have any more details. It seems that they are a very generous religion, but very fierce against those that they perceive as heretics. I am sure that things will become clearer when we enter the temple."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*Hold on, did you guys already go in with the acolyte?  I thought you were just outside now.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*Zykovian smiled as he tried to remember whether Leena was more confortable speaking in Altanian or Eldish.  Deciding on both, Zykovian approached, scanning the area for trouble, and posted bounties.*

"Greetings, my lovely Leena,"  Zykovian said in Altanian, then switched to Eldish. "I've got a few prisoners to round up down in Labour Ward. . . a couple of Alire's band of thorns, the body of a Mojiin, their victim I guess.  I need to hurry though, I left only one watcher - and if Alire comes by - we'll lose everything."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe slipped on the slippers as they spoke, her desire to surprise Wei-Han was getting the better of her and she wasn’t sure how much longer she could hold off. *

“Hopefully, I’m hoping for something I could wear in a formal setting with any of the dresses yet would also protect my feet if I had to go trudging through a forest if need be.” [/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin

Rystil

[sblock]

"Truly your name is almost as lovely as you are!" 

*Cutting high on the left, trying to twist my blade around her guard, feinting towards her face with the right hand but reversing towards the thigh again*

"Why wait for the best part? But where would you like to recieve my tip lovely, so many fine choices!"

[ooc : Full attack, best to finish it if I can, another hit like that and I'm down.]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian catches the list of bounties out of the corner of his eye.  Apparently, Alire had been a bad girl recently.  A string of murders, involving several Mojiin who were killed in different ways, including acid, falling off a roof, etc, was being blamed on the Rosethornes, as Rosethornes has been caught attempting to steal the bodies on multiple occassions.  This has increased Alire's bounty to 2,000 credits, dead or alive.*

"Hello Master Zykovian," Leena responds quietly in Altanian, "What would you like me to do to help you?  It is sort of late, but if you can wait for the next guard patrol to report back here, I can ask them to go with you instead of heading back to their shifts or leaving for the night."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 24, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Melody:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Why hello there, and welcome to the Grand Cathedral of Circe in Eldiz!  Some of you seem wounded!  We will treat you for free, of course, as Circe wishes to bring her protection and love to all people, especially such tragic and noble champions against the Taint as the Mojiin!  Keep in mind, however, that the holy grounds of this cathedral belong to the nation of Putalis, and so Eldish law does not hold in here.  That means that even if you notice that someone seeking sanctuary here might be a criminal in the eyes of the state, you may not violate our sanctuary, as Circe smiles on every living creature--except Tainted and Heretics of course--with equal love!"



Abdiel steps forward, holds both hands together, his claws clicking slightly as they cross, bows low and in a deep, quiet and respectful voice says something in Mojiin. Once he is finished he straightens out, and motions for Melody to lead the way. "I will let you lead the rest of these discussions. I would not want to accidently say an inopportune thing and ruin our dealings." Abdiel then turns to Mhrazhar and whispers to her in Mojiin.[/SBLOCK]
Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Why hello there, and welcome to the Grand Cathedral of Circe in Eldiz!  Some of you seem wounded!  We will treat you for free, of course, as Circe wishes to bring her protection and love to all people, especially such tragic and noble champions against the Taint as the Mojiin!  Keep in mind, however, that the holy grounds of this cathedral belong to the nation of Putalis, and so Eldish law does not hold in here.  That means that even if you notice that someone seeking sanctuary here might be a criminal in the eyes of the state, you may not violate our sanctuary, as Circe smiles on every living creature--except Tainted and Heretics of course--with equal love!"



Abdiel steps forward, holds both hands together, his claws clicking slightly as they cross, bows low and in a deep, quiet and respectful voice says (in Mojiin) "We would like to thank you in advance for your hospitality and the help that you will provide us. As long as no tainted creatures are seeking sanctuary within your cathedral, we will do our utmost to follow your ways. I see that your religion is very similar to the ways of our people, where all creatures are to be loved equally.". He then straightens out, and motions for Melody to lead the way, saying something to her in Seelie. Abdiel then turns to Mhrazhar and whispers to her in Mojiin, "Please restrain yourself if you see someone that you recognize, sister".[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The slippers are soft and comfortable, and Molpe feels her strides becoming more graceful as she puts them on.*

"I think that these will do the trick for you then!" Glamour responds, glad that she had what Molpe wanted, "Now then, are you ready to impress your Larakese friend?--or what!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*Zykovian can't help but stare at the bounties . . . he looked around for a copy or two - that might be good when dealing with her again.*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hello Master Zykovian," Leena responds quietly in Altanian, "What would you like me to do to help you?  It is sort of late, but if you can wait for the next guard patrol to report back here, I can ask them to go with you instead of heading back to their shifts or leaving for the night."



"How long will that be, Leena,"  Zykovian asked, "As usual, I'm in a hurry.  If they come back in force before I return with the guard . . . well, there goes a criminal getting away again."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Full of nervous energy that came with the knowledge that the time had finally arrived Molpe giggled and nodded her head eagerly, “Yes!  Well…  Unless you can think of anything else, sister Glamour, am I a perfect Larakese princess?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Bellangere tries to make one last slice to Fedowin's be he manages to dodge it just in time, and he somehow instinctually turns his head to force her follow-up slash to whizz past his ear, barely avoiding a finishing blow.*

"Oh, what will I do with you, my dear?  Stay still for the climax!"

*In reply, Fedowin cuts high on the left, trying to twist his blade around her guard, feinting towards her face with the right hand but reversing towards the thigh again.*

*This strategy proves effective, as he penetrates her thigh with the right hand as the left slips past her guard and pierces her side.  She's still able to fight unhindered, but it is clear that one more hit should either incapacitate her or render her unconscious altogether.*

"I'm not staggered yet, darling, but if you manage it, I'll surrender to your kind embrace."

[OOC:
Bellangere's Attacks 8 + 7 = 15, 10 + 6 = 16, Miss Barely!
Fedowin's Attacks 11 + 7 = 18, 13 + 6 = 19, Both Hit!
Bellangere Takes 9 Damage, and then 6 Damage!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2005)

*Melody*

(Speaking in Rowaini)

[SBLOCK]_“Thank you for your hospitality, which we greatly appreciate and gladly accept. We were on a tour through the city, when cowardly assailants surrounded us. Now we come here, hoping to find someone skilled in the arts of healing. As I see, we have come to the right place.”_[/SBLOCK]

Abdiel & Mhrazhar

[SBLOCK]After saying some friendly-sounding words, Melody steps forward into the temple.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Not long," Leena replies as Zykovian takes one of the copies of the bounty list from her desk, "If I have the timetables correct, there should be one showing up in the next fifteen minutes."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"My sister," Glamour said giving Molpe a light kiss on the cheek, "You are more of a perfect Larakese princess than even a Larakese princess--if that makes any sense!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe didn’t really reply but it most have made sense as she leaned in and returned the chaste kiss on her sisters cheek as she beamed a most radiant of radiant smiles. *

“Then yes I’m ready to surprise him!”  she replied with entusastic giggles.

* Molpe turned to the door but stops short of opening it as she waves for her sister to go first. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
In Mojiin
[SBLOCK]
"No need to thank us, although my heart is warmed by your thanks, noble Mojiin.  What may I call you?  And your friend?  And worry not that there will be Tainted inside, for if we find them--not that I can tell these things but there are those within who can, we capture them and try to help them see the true ways of Circe until they repent their Tainted ways."
[/SBLOCK]
In Rowaini
[SBLOCK]
"When it comes to healing, I doubt that any in all the Spheres can match the compassion of the Champions of Circe.  I may not be able to sense the Taint like my sisters, but it is clear to me that your body has been disfigured by Tainted essence, and so my sisters will be sure to help you as well as the noble Mojiin.
[/SBLOCK]

*And with that, she leads you forward into the cathedral.  From the inside, the stained-glass scenes, candlelit ambience, and beautiful statues really begin to take effect, creating a lovely tableau, as you walk past, deeper into the inner sanctum.*

She then asks, in both languages, 
[SBLOCK]
"As you experience the kindness and compassion of Circe, I humbly ask, but do not in any way require, that you open your heart to her, and sincerely think about converting to our faith, even if you choose not to do so.  If not for yourself, then could you do it for me--as it would make me so happy to know that you have been blessed by the light of Circe?  Can you find it in your hearts to fulfill my request?  If not, then I understand."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour opens the door, and promenades Molpe behind her like royalty, weaving back and forth through the store and eventually coming to the room adjacent to where Wei-Han was waiting, where she leaves Molpe behind the door and enters alone.  Thanks to her earrings, Molpe hears perfectly:*

"May I now present, the most elegant of beauties, the most radiant and celestial goddess of splendour, the one and only--Molpe!"

*Molpe thinks that this is probably her cue to enter the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 24, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe had promised herself she wouldn’t get embarrassed but the make up had to hide her blushing one more time as Glamour went on and on in an seemingly endless attempt to flatter her.  Though embarrassed Molpe’s royal blue eyes still swept the room looking for Wei-Han in an effort to catch his reaction as she walked into the room. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe walked gracefully into the room, Wei-Han's eyes widen in shock and he gasps, barely able to sputter something in Larakese as he stares at her in disbelief.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin

Rystil

[sblock]

"But if I stay still the climax won't be nearly as satisfying! Why don't you just lay back and let me have my way with you instead?" *a feint towards the thigh, then cutting up and inside with both blades* "By the way, what are you and your lovely friends doing tonight?"

[ooc Another full attack]

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
"What am I doing?  Why I'm dancing with you!"

*And with that she slides her blade through his ribs and and pulls it out, leaving a gaping wound.  She doesn't even make her second attack, though, even though she could have done it.*

*Fedowin is staggered, and everything starts getting blurry, but he is still conscious.*

*Bellangere looks a bit concerned.*

"Oh dear, I guess I got a bit carried away there?  I thought you'd dodge that one too so I could give you a nice kiss across the back of your neck with my other blade.  Here, drop the sword and let me help you treat that wound.  If you try to attack me, you're just going to lose consciousness."

[OOC: 
Bellangere's Attack Roll 12 + 7 = 19, Hits
Fedowin Takes 11 Points of Damage
Fedowin is Staggered, so he could get out one more single attack, but hit or miss he would fall unconscious.  If he drops the sword and lets Bellangere tend to him, however, he will be OK.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 24, 2005)

Fedowin

Rystil

[sblock]

"Ah my lovely, it seems that I cannot be a proper gentlemen and make sure that you finish as well! For now I will yield the battlefield and the prize of your companions to you, but I * will * find you someday to fulfill my obligations!" Fedowin attempts to back out of the alleyway, moving slowly and cautiosly, his blade is still raised and steady, but the red spreading down his side make it clear that it won't be for very long.

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With a sly hopeful smile Molpe crossed the distance to she was in front of Wei-Han, she had moved slower than normal but with her typical grace as she wanted him to have the best possible view of her dress, make-up, accessories and body.  With a slight bow she hoped would be honorable, it was more of curtsy though, Molpe address him. * 

“Hun, though I hope surprised you and that I remind you of your most wonderful homeland I still haven’t picked up your sweet elegant language,” Molpe spoke softly with a trace hint of a smile, “so I can only hope your words nice words and that this show of friendship is more acceptable and honorable than my last attempt.” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Not long," Leena replies as Zykovian takes one of the copies of the bounty list from her desk, "If I have the timetables correct, there should be one showing up in the next fifteen minutes."



"Very well," Zykovian said, smiling.  An idea came to him, though it would only work if he could either see the patrol routes or remember where the attack took place enough to describe it.  "That is a long time for help in this matter - I don't really want to leave my prisoners alone for that long.  Would it be possible to send the guard to my location while I go on ahead?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Bellangere looks on with concern, but makes no move to follow.*

"But you are hurt...you may bleed to death from that.  Are you sure you don't want me to bandage it up first?" she asks as she gathers up her sisters and their things.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Molpe begins to speak to him in Eldish, his body visibly relaxes and his eyes return to normal, and he gives a big smile.*

"That...that is so thoughtfur, Yuri.  You are simpry...awe-inspiling.  You have storen my tongue and theil are no words reft to me in this ranguage to desclibe yul beauty!"

"And do not wolly, fol youl rast dispray of fliendship was wonderfur as werr, but this...simpry breathtaking."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"If you can describe the location to me, then I could try to send them there.  Most attacks do tend to happen in obscure and out-of-the-way places though, not on the usual routes, so it may not be easy to find without a guide, and hearing it secondhand may not be enough."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe giggles and flashes a smile, “Isn’t it?  Oh!  I hope you didn’t have to wait to long I had trouble with the make-up…  its not really something an Amaranthian does.  Ooh!  You must feel this material Hun!  It’s simply to die for!  Ooh! look at the earrings!  No hole!”

* Molpe double clicks the earrings and shows Wei-Han that there is no hole in her ears and begins to show him everything, or at least the stuff she is wearing, at an excited breakneck pace. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]*Wei-Han feels the smooth silk and looks at the holeless earrings, seemingly fascinated by everything that Molpe was showing him, or perhaps just fascinated with Molpe's irresistible splendour.*

"Wow, Yuri, this is trury amazing!  I didn't think it was possible to implove on perfection, but you have done it!  Surery now you could compete in beauty contests with the goddesses themserves and stear away the healts and votes of the Immoltal Judges. "

"And you, honourabre Glamour, are a lemarkabre sareswoman.  Serring make-up to my Yuri?  I didn't think anyone could manage that."

"Oh no--don't worry!  The make-up was free of charge!  And besides--even though she is on friendlier terms with the make-up now, I don't think she ever would have agreed to try it on in the first place if she wasn't so very excited about looking perfect for you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe manages to look embarrassed even with the make-up on, mostly cause she looks quickly to the ground as all the flattery begins but she seems to come to when Glamour finishes her words and she moves to Wei-Han’s side, hugging his shoulder as she looks upon him with bluest of royal blue eyes. *

“Its true, Hun!  I so wanted to look perfect for you.  I’m glad we succeeded in doing so…  Would you like to see the other dresses or should I wear this for the rest of the night?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han returns Molpe's hug and gazes into her soulful eyes, but after a short while he cannot continue to meet her beatific gaze and casts his eyes down, as he says:* 

"This dless makes you look vely beautifur, so perfect, just rike a Larakese plincess or goddess, and I am in awe of how you rook in it!  That being said, I am sule you rook golgeous in arr of the dresses, and I would rove to see the others too!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock] “Okay,” Molpe replies with a slight smile, “should I show you the other two and you can pick which one I wear tonight?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"How about you show me the othel two so I can bask in youl beauty and exubelance as you do so, and then _you_ pick youl favoulite one to weal tonight?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“no, you pick,” Molpe replies with an insistent smile. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well even if I do pick, I can't untir you show me arr my choices," Wei-Han points out with a grin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Returning the grin Molpe replies, “Fine, I’ll change you’ll pick.”  

* As if the matter is decided Molpe gathers up as much material as she needs to so she can scamper back to the changing room. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour follows Molpe back to the changing room, and they reach it shortly thereafter.*

"Did you see his eyes," Glamour laughs, "He was thinking like, 'Aaargh!  Too pretty!' but he couldn't say it.  It was like he'd seen a ghost or something--he was speechless."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I know!  He was so surprised!”  Molpe replied with a giggle, “thank you, sister, I have a feeling you made bother Hun’s and myself week!” [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If you can describe the location to me, then I could try to send them there.  Most attacks do tend to happen in obscure and out-of-the-way places though, not on the usual routes, so it may not be easy to find without a guide, and hearing it secondhand may not be enough."



"That is the issue, isn't it,"  Zykovian replied.  

*Zykovian will weigh the odds that they'd be able to come find the location he'd describe.  If it was better 80%, then he'll give the directions and head back right away.  Otherwise, he'll do the smart thing and go back with the patrol.  If he was waiting, he'd ask either Leena or someone more appropriate about the mojiin slaying, and if they had any leads - or if there was a bounty.  Otherwise, he'll make pleasant conversation with Leena while he waited for the patrol.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm so glad I could bring you an unexpected pleasure like you did for me!  I feel so happy when I'm around you--I don't know when I've ever been this excited before except when I'm working on a new design!  I guess you have that effect on people, Sister!  Anyways, let me know which one you'd like to try next--and if you want me to change your hairstyle or make-up for the new dress, let me know too--okay Sis?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Let’s save the firefly dress for last,” Molpe decides abruptly enough with a nod of her head, “as for my hair and make up.  I don’t know.  Do you think you could teach me how to apply it myself so I can dress up for Hun more regularly?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian does some quick math in his head and runs through possible scenarios, simulating them to their full conclusions.  His analysis is that there is probably somewhere around a 60% chance that the guard will find the location promptly, a 30% chance that they will eventually find it but it will take them significantly longer than if he just waited and led them himself so he'd have to wait with Fedowin for a while and hope no more trouble showed up, and then maybe a 10% chance that they never find it at all----and worse yet, if the guards didn't show up promptly they would never know for sure if it was the 30% late arrival or the 10% failure to find it that was happening.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhan:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No need to thank us, although my heart is warmed by your thanks, noble Mojiin.  What may I call you?  And your friend?  And worry not that there will be Tainted inside, for if we find them--not that I can tell these things but there are those within who can, we capture them and try to help them see the true ways of Circe until they repent their Tainted ways."



Abdiel bows again, and replies in Mojiin, "People call me Abdiel. My silent sister is Mhrazhan."



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "As you experience the kindness and compassion of Circe, I humbly ask, but do not in any way require, that you open your heart to her, and sincerely think about converting to our faith, even if you choose not to do so.  If not for yourself, then could you do it for me--as it would make me so happy to know that you have been blessed by the light of Circe?  Can you find it in your hearts to fulfill my request?  If not, then I understand."



"As much as I would like to, I can not convert to your faith. My heart and mind belong to Arris, my mother, as I was born of her in order to serve and protect her. However, I believe that our faiths are very similar, so while I will let the light of Circe shine upon and envelop me, I can not convert to your faith."[/QUOTE][/SBLOCK]
Melody:[SBLOCK]Abdiel bows low to the priestess and responds to her statements in Mojiin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

Rystil[sblock]OOC:I'll go with the end of my last post then (i.e. asking about the murders and becoming better friends with Leena).

Direct Quote: *If he was waiting, he'd ask either Leena or someone more appropriate about the mojiin slaying, and if they had any leads - or if there was a bounty. Otherwise, he'll make pleasant conversation with Leena while he waited for the patrol.* [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, then we'll try the royal-blue Unfolding Dress next!" Glamour replies, "And I can definitely teach you how to do your own hair and make-up, though it is never as easy as having someone else do it who can see you from multiple angles and manoeuvre around.  Even so, I know you'll be great at it!" Glamour adds as she helps Molpe take off the Yukata.

*The affectionate and playful little firefly has waited on Molpe's ear for far too long for its taste, and so it takes the chance to tickle gentle spirals around Molpe's bare flesh as Glamour tosses the Limnad the folded dress.*

"Put it on, and we'll work together on the next hair and make-up--OK, Sis?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"The murders?  Pretty brutal stuff," Leena replies, "Probably Alire and the Rosethornes, which makes sense since she's a Valsian and all and they never really like Mojiin much.  One died by acid and one by fire, which both fit Alire's magical acumen, and the others were poisoned and pushed off a roof.  Twice we saw the 'Thornes come in and try to tamper with the body, which is how we know they're involved."

"Some Valsian who says he likes the Mojiin so much that he doesn't want to see more of them suffer sent word that he will pay to increase the bounty on Alire all the way to 2,000 Credits after these murders, too.  Apparently, he really wants her brought to justice for this."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe giggles joyfully at the firefly’s tickles but she quickly moves to grab him, “Come now, little one, its hard the right time to tickle your mistress.  Now back to my ear you go!”

* When the little firefly is back atop his proper spot Molpe concentrates upon the dress, plus the strap, and waits for it to work its magic. * [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The murders?  Pretty brutal stuff," Leena replies, "Probably Alire and the Rosethornes, which makes sense since she's a Valsian and all and they never really like Mojiin much . . . Some Valsian who says he likes the Mojiin so much that he doesn't want to see more of them suffer sent word that he will pay to increase the bounty on Alire all the way to 2,000 Credits after these murders, too.  Apparently, he really wants her brought to justice for this."



"That's amazing, Leena," Zykovian commented with interest, "What Valsian around here would have enough credits to offer that much for a bounty?"

_'That's either a lot of concern . . . or a lot of something else - perhaps framing the thorns, much as it seemed we were framed in the eyes of the thorns.  If that's going on, there's much, much more to this than meets the eye,'_ Zykovian thought.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*The pink-haired girl speaks to Abdiel in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hi Abdiel! I am Nadia, and I am an acolyte of Circe. I understand how you feel, and I hope that we can still be friends? Since I never leave the cathedral, I've never gotten to see a noble Mojiin before, though I have heard about your people from some of the others who talk me your language. You are far more beautiful in person!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Turning to Mhrazhar and then continuing in Mojiin*
[SBLOCK]
"Won't you talk to me Mhrazhar? I don't bite, I promise!"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"I dunno who he was.  He might not even have been a Valsian at all, but his ruby-red hair that some of the people on duty mentioned seeing makes him seem like one.  He just came in and left a note on my desk with the 2,000 credits and left, all while I was away.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As soon as Molpe pulls the strap, the dress comes to life once more and gently yet quickly unfolds itself onto her skin, covering her provocatively and alluringly.*

"Great, now let's get started working on the make-up and hair, Glamour says, removing the current make-up with her special cream, "I'm thinking we try for something sultry and sensuous this time instead of elegant and refined like last time.  What do you think?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Zykovian:[SBLOCK]







			
				Leena said:
			
		

> "I dunno who he was.  He might not even have been a Valsian at all, but his ruby-red hair that some of the people on duty mentioned seeing makes him seem like one.  He just came in and left a note on my desk with the 2,000 credits and left, all while I was away.



"Now *that * is rich," Zykovian added with a quiet chuckle.  "To just leave 2,000 credits sitting on a desk because you couldn't afford to wait - that's a rich ruby-aired guy.  You don't happen to still have that reward note - do you.  Bet he's got some fancy writing style."

*Zykovian kept observant at the guard house, seeing if anyone was taking an unusual interest in his conversation.  He didn't think he'd be ambushed at the guard house - but he was having a strange day so far.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Ahh okay,” Molpe says obviously not sure what’s going on but she quickly realizes that a better knowledge of how this works would benefit her, “what’s the difference between the two?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"I sure do!  He just came by a little while ago.  Here's the note, but I hope you can read Mojiin"

*She slides the rolled-up scrollish note over to Zykovian, who finds it to be written in a beautiful curling style, but in a language he cannot understand.*  

*Further exmaination of the note, however, reveals a ruby-hair to have been trapped in the rolled-up parchment...but there is something a bit off about the hair.*

[OOC: Spot Check 18 + 4 = 22]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...let me try to explain this as simply as I can..."

"OK Sis--so--I guess the whole point of the fashion business is to put together a bunch of selections where everything works together synergistically--just like Naiads get synergy from the water--to make the most perfect ensemble for any situation.  So, for instance, when we gave you the elegant and refined Larakese Yukata, I also chose your hair and make-up to take advantage of your beauty and stress your elegant and refined nature.  Now, with this provocative and sensuous dress, we can choose an alluring and sensuous hair and make-up style that will make you an irresistible and bewitching beauty.  When you go for your normal carefree and innocent beauty, then I would use a hairstyle similar to the one you generally have, and I would either not use make-up or use it very lightly to highlight and emphasise your usual naive charm.  There are other combinations, but I guess you get the idea?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Leena said:
			
		

> "I sure do!  He just came by a little while ago.  Here's the note, but I hope you can read Mojiin"



"Sadly, that is not one of my talents," Zykovian replied - elation slipping to disappointment.  "I have a friend who is Mojiin, I should ask him to teach me the language . . . do you know Mojiin, Leena.  Can you translate what the note says?"

*Zykovian was curious about the hair and tried to hold on to it to examine it further, when he returned the scroll.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I think so,” Molpe says with a nod, “so make me irresistible sister.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*She doesn't notice as Zykovian takes the hair, though he notices a bit of ruby-red colour smears off on the tips of his fingers as he does so.*

"Sure, it just says that this money is to be offered for bounty on Alire, leader of the Rosethornes, in order to help stop her from killing any more Mojiin."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Now, now, do you want me to just do it for you, or shall we work on it together, like sisters, and in the process teach you how to do such things for yourself?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, I want to learn so lets do it like sisters,” Molpe smiled at Glamour’s refection in the mirror, “but don’t let me do something to embarrasses myself, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A[sblock]
[Mojjin] Speaking to the pink haired girl
[sblock]"Humble sister. I am of the same heart and mind as Abdiel. 

It is often said that it is best if I speak less, as the wrath of Arris brims full in my soul. The only place where I am truly able to effectively communicate is in the vindication of our beloved Arris. Show me a tainted one and I shall show you the vengeful wrath of a dying planet and its people."[/sblock] 

*A wry smile crosses his sepentine face - giving him the look of a predator sweet talking its prey to step into its mouth*
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course not, Sister!" Glamour protests with a laugh, "Here, just follow my lead, and we can always go back and start over if we make a mistake--OK?"

*And she starts combing out Molpe's hair so they can begin work on the new style.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*The pink-haired girl replies to Mhrazhar in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"You sound just like an Inquisitor! So if hunting Tainted things is what you do, then just promise me you'll help us capture them so we can help them repent their ways if we run across any, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[Sblock]* Molpe hesitates but follows her sister’s lead in combing out her hair. *

“Sister?  If the Larakese females wear there hair up and an innocent beauty wear her hair down how does the sultry and sensuous wear it?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, its not so easy as just up and down.  Innocent beauties often wear their hair flowing capriciously in a cascade of curls.  A sultry and sensuous look--and I'll admit that there is more than one way to go about it--might go for something a bit different.  I was thinking we could get your hair to fall back in a generally straight, but overall wavy, seductive manner, with a gentle 'stray' lock that hangs down alluringly lower than the part along your forehead.  Combined with making-up your face a bit differently, I think that that would be perfect!  Want to give it a try?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nods her head in a yes as she asks her next question, “You mean like if drench my hair down in a waterfall?  Won’t that make the dress awfully wet?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No silly, when I said wavy, I didn't mean like actually putting water waves on it," Glamour laughs, "Here, look:  My hair is similar, see?  Instead of letting the hair just fall about in random curls, I've brushed it out into long soft silky tresses, that curve against each other just so, but they're still dry.  Here, feel my hair and see?  Soft and smooth, no?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sure, it just says that this money is to be offered for bounty on Alire, leader of the Rosethornes, in order to help stop her from killing any more Mojiin."



"Ahhh, I see,"  Zykovian replied.  "I guess it's just as well . . . did I show you what one of those thorns did to me?  Almost gutted me . . . right_ <going to lift his tunic to show her, then drpping it quickly, remembering his manners>_ ". . . well, I sorry, you don't want to see something like that."

*Zykovian will watch her reaction to his story, whether she sympathizes with the thorns or may have any other info.  Otherwise, Zykovian will make small talk until the patrol arrives.*  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*She seems disgusted by the nerve of the lawless bandits.  She really wishes that everyone could just stay peaceful and organised like her notes instead of getting all fractious and lawbreaking.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe does as Glamour asks her and runs both her hands through her sister’s hair, Molpe liked the way it felt, smiled and nodded to her in agreement. *

“Yes, its very nice, sis, you really think we can do that with my hair?” Molpe asks curiously but obviously in favor of the idea. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure!  And then we can be like twins!  Wouldn't that be fun?" Glamour asks, as she guides Molpe's hands through the proper motions with the brush, "See--now--just brush gently like this--and then we can use the comb to pull through and take off the knots--and--that's right, perfect!--and keep it up--and before long--Voila!"

*And after minutes of practise, examples, and then finally work on the hair, with a flourish, Glamour motions to Molpe to spin around a bit and get some good angles to look at her new hairstyle.*

"Look how beautiful it is!  I couldn't have done it better myself, and the way you added your own personal touch to it makes it even more...you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Leena said:
			
		

> *She seems disgusted by the nerve of the lawless bandits.  She really wishes that everyone could just stay peaceful and organised like her notes instead of getting all fractious and lawbreaking.*




*Zykovian's thoughts drift back to his arcane studies . . . the logic, the order <sigh>* "I know what you mean - I just try and do my small part to help out where I can," Zykovian replied.  

*To pass the time, Zykovian called a small blue spark of light (Prestidigitation) to play between his fingers like poker players do with chips.  With the same spell, when Leena is busy, he will clean half of the hair to see the real color.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:

[SBLOCK]

*As Leena goes back to her work, the Prestidigation reveals the ruby hair to be a lightly dyed attempt to mask the true turquoise-blue colour of the hair--exactly the same as the hair found on the dead Mojiin at the scene of the crime.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“My personal touch?” Molpe asked worriedly and slightly confused as she brushed a stray lock of turquoise blue hair from her royal blue eyes, “you sure this is right?  My hair keeps getting in my eyes.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

[Rystil][sblock]_'That's odd . . . that would mean that Alire is not working with the thief-assassin, but must be getting closer to the target,'_ Zykovian thought.  

*He wondered what it would take to get a look at the bodies, see if there were any clues . . . perhaps he could ask Leena about any examination profiles on the bodies, etc.  IF so, he will.*

_'This is like waiting for water to boil . . . if you watch the pot - it takes for ever,'_ Zykovian thought, thinking about anything else but the guard patrol.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that's it, Sis!  Don't be worried Sister Molpe--your personal touch is quite lovely and beautiful, and it gives the hairstyle more soul!" Glamour replies. 

"The way you've given the hair a little twist across around the ears is most well-done, I think!  As for the lock that sometimes gets in your eye, it won't happen too often ,and it won't really block your view, but many men find it quite fetching, not to mention an excuse to touch you as they try to help you get the stray lock back up out of your eye," the fashion-loving seamstress explains.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"The profiles for the dead Mojiin?  Well we didn't get much good forensic evidence since the bodies had been tampered with by those Rosethornes--they were probably trying to eliminate incriminating evidence or something, but we noticed them anyway so the plan didn't work.  There was also a petal from an Amaranthian flower left at the scene of the second murder, which makes sense since I seem to recall there is a Green-Haired Oread axe-wielding Amazon among the Rosethorne members--so she could keep a flower like that alive."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Leena said:
			
		

> " . . . there was also a petal from an Amaranthian flower left at the scene of the second murder, which makes sense since I seem to recall there is ** a Green-Haired Oread axe-wielding Amazon among the Rosethorne members--so she could keep a flower like that alive."



Zykovian coughed slightly, at the ** point, then showing a slash in his cloak, said, " . . . was, there was a Green-haired Amazon . . . she was trying to kill me," Zykovian said sadly, apologetically.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"I see," Leena says matter-of-factly, neither frowning nor smiling "Well, there was originally a bounty of 300 credits on Alire that we have decided, now that it has been replaced by the 2,000, to split to 50 each for any other Rosethorne member, dead or alive, so if you bring me her corpse, you will be compensated for your effort."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil[sblock] "I understand," Zykovian replied, going back to flipping the blue spark between his fingers and waiting for the guards.

_'I hate waiting . . . ,'_ he thought.

OOC: courtesy of Princess Bride!! [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
"Do not worry, they should be returning shortly...So you had a run-in with the Rosethornes then? Did you catch Alire?" she asks.

[OOC: 







			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> 'I hate waiting . . . ,' he thought.



Well if Khavren would hurry up and tell me if he accepts the offer of surrender, then I could bring Zykovian back ]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Leena said:
			
		

> "Do not worry, they should be returning shortly...So you had a run-in with the Rosethornes then? Did you catch Alire?" she asks.



"No, I did not," Zykovian replied.  "Several of her thorns . . . three or four, though by now - who knows if they are still there . . . "

"So . . . where did you train, Leena?" Zykovian asked an open ended question.  He won't ask if that's considered a personal question to an Altanian.

OOC: Ack!  Thought he was interrogating them . . . ah well.  I probably won't have been much help at that point anyway.  Last post til morning. [/SBLock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> "No, I did not,"



"Oh, too bad.  That anarchic bitch deserves to be brought down, I think, to make the city a safer place for honest folk."



			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> "So . . . where did you train, Leena?"



"I trained at the Reliant Academy, how about you Zykovian?"

[OOC:  Actually, he faced a single opponent and brought her down to 6 HP, while he himself is currently staggered at -2...so I'd say you would have definitely made the difference  Bwahahaha]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

Fedowin

Rystil

[sblock]

"Ah the concern in your eyes melts my heart, I cannot resist it. I accept your kindly offer of help" Fedowin sheaths his blades and stands waiting for her aid.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Sheathing her own weapons, Bellangere first reaches out her hand to Fedowin's forehead to see if he has become feverish.  Her hand is soft and refreshingly cool to the touch, and she smiles when she finds that he is fine, and strokes back his hair a little.  Then she pulls out a soft white handkerchief, and wraps it around the bleeding spot like a bandage.*

"There, I think you should be fine now, as long as you don't strain it too much, so just lie down here and promise me you'll wait for your friends to get back, OK?" Bellangere smiles, then frowns as she realises that lying against the alley wall might not be very comfortable.  Getting an idea, she takes off the smooth silky top of her low cut dress, now with nothing more than a brassiere covering her voluptuous bust, and fluffs it under Fedowin's head like a pillow, "Now I will be off with my sisters.  But I hope we will meet again on better terms...I feel it is in the stars!"

*And she feeds a potion to the cat-girl, who awakens with a lazy yawn, and together they carry off the equipment, bodies, and the ruby-haired girl unless Fedowin makes a move to stop them.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

Fedowin, Rowaini thief

[sblock]

Fedowin makes no move to interfer with the bandaging, but does the moment when she is putting her top under his head to steal a kiss, after which he contentedly lays back and watches them leave. He does make sure to note the direction they go, and what the potion she used looked like.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Bellangere returns the stolen kiss passionately, questing out with her tongue to seek Fedowin's own, until she runs out breath, before performing her duties and leaving.*

*She used a green potion that looked like all the other ones you found, and they headed off down the alley the same way that Melody and the two Mojiin had gone.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Leena said:
			
		

> "Oh, too bad.  That anarchic bitch deserves to be brought down, I think, to make the city a safer place for honest folk . . . I trained at the Reliant Academy, how about you Zykovian?"



Zykovian smiled, "I studied at F.U.M. in Erilan . . . safer is better in my opinion."

*Zykovian tried to remember anything pertinent about the Reliant Academy, and made polite conversation, getting Leena to talk about herself until the guards arrived.*

[OOC:  Figures, here I was trying to draw them off - hence, the single minded purpose, no attempts to hide, blend in, etc.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Melody*

(Speaking in Rowaini)

[SBLOCK]_“It does sound intriguing, but converting is a rather big step, so I will have to decline for now. I'm still in the process of finding myself, and I like to go one step after the other.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A[sblock]
[Mojjin] Speaking to the pink haired girl
[sblock]"Here is where our tenets part, my sister. It is not the will of Nemesis to allow for redemption for they are already lost. Please forgive me..."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Mhrazhar:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hi Abdiel! I am Nadia, and I am an acolyte of Circe. I understand how you feel, and I hope that we can still be friends? Since I never leave the cathedral, I've never gotten to see a noble Mojiin before, though I have heard about your people from some of the others who talk me your language. You are far more beautiful in person!"



The frill on Abdiel's head rises and stiffens slightly at the compliment. "Thank you. I believe that we can still be friends. As I said our outlooks are very similar. If you do not mind me asking, why do you never leave the cathedral?"[/SBLOCK]
Melody:[SBLOCK]The frill on Abdiel's head rises and stiffens slightly at the pink-haired girl's comment. He replies in Mojiin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh,” Molpe says simple as she takes it all in, “so its like bait to lure them in?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*As the two Altanians continue smalltalk, a guard patrol enters the building.*

"Ah, excellent!" Leena announces, "You four are to go with Zykovian here---it looks like he's plucked some 'Thornes."

"Yes ma'am, madame clerk," the patrol leader replies, "Lead on bounty hunter."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*The pink-haired girl answers in Rowaini:*
[SBLOCK]
"As long as you open your heart and think about it, that is what counts what Circe."
[/SBLOCK]

*After walking down the grand nave, passing by some side doors, you approach the inner sanctum.  The pink-haired girl opens the door and then says in both languages:*
[SBLOCK]
"If you'd enter here, I will find you some healing from amongst our priestesses and Champions.  After you."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*In Mojiin, the pink-haired girl replies:*
[SBLOCK]
"You don't allow for redemption of the evil ones?  Wow, people must hate you!  I know well enough, for we are despised by some for capturing the Tainted even though e try our best to redeem them.  I...I feel so sorry for you Mhrazhar.  Can...can I give you a hug?"

"Abdiel, I never leave the cathedral because as an acolyte it is not safe for me to walk outside...there are hundreds, or maybe thousands, of Tainted out there somewhere and sadly I can't tell which are which yet."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sort of, but not exactly...its kind of like a game, and the object of the game is for you and the other person to feel pleasure."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“I’ve never received pleasure through my hair before, sister. How does that work?” A perplexed Molpe replies. [/SBlock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Leena said:
			
		

> "Ah, excellent!" Leena announces, "You four are to go with Zykovian here---it looks like he's plucked some 'Thornes."



"Thank you, madame clerk,"  Zykovian commented, gratefulness in his smile and demeanor.  "I truly appreciate your help in this matter."



			
				Patrol Leader said:
			
		

> "Yes ma'am, madame clerk," the patrol leader replies, "Lead on bounty hunter."



"Right this way, sir," Zykovian replied.  

*Zykovian was in a hurry to get back to Fedowin - too much time had passed . . . the warning bells were sounding in his head.  He was polite and deferential to the guard, knowing he depended on them for support and assistance in town.  If they were interested in small talk, Zykovian would inquire about the Mojiin murders.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

MAM:[SBLOCK]In Mojiin:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Abdiel, I never leave the cathedral because as an acolyte it is not safe for me to walk outside...there are hundreds, or maybe thousands, of Tainted out there somewhere and sadly I can't tell which are which yet."



"So you are not allowed to leave the cathedral for your own protection. That is wise, especially in a city of this size where there must be a great number of the Tainted out there who would wish you harm. I hope for you that your time as an acolyte is not too long so that you may go outside and enjoy the world."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, the hair and such are the first step in the game so in a sense, the game is like luring--except luring makes it sound like maybe its tricking, which it isn't," Glamour tries to explain, "Well, maybe you already know this better than I and so I have no need to explain it to you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian leads the guards back to the Labourer's Ward, chatting with them lightly but not finding out anything more than what Leena knew.  Shortly, they find Fedowin, lying down restfully against the alley wall.  He has two gaping puncture wounds, one of which is nearly fatal but has been bandaged by a white silk handkerchief, and his cheek and lips have lipstick marks on them, as he lies with a faint smile, using the top half of a woman's dress for a pillow.  The bodies and equipment are all gone.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*In Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"I hope so too Abdiel!  I'm really looking forward to seeing what is out there.  I think that if I see many different worlds and talk to the people there, I can better serve Circe by learning what makes people do bad things so I can try to help teach them not to do it."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It’s an extension of the same game as make-up correct, sister?” Molpe asked honesty. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well make-up can sometimes be used for this game, and sometimes it is used for other reasons too--its a very versatile art," Glamour nods.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A[sblock]
[Mojiin] Speaking to Nadia
[sblock]"Those that are tainted have already lost themselves and the damage they have done is unimagineable. Our beloved Arris was once a grand place of forests, rivers, plants and animals and now it is a festering dead place with few green refuges from the evil predations of the Dragon Lords. 

I have watched while Dragon Lords have come to my home and destroy everything and everyone that I love. I felt Arris' cry. There is nothing more painful than that to be experienced in all existance. I saw the very forms of my family dry up and wither as the Dragon Lords cast their magics. These are the Taij. They willing chosen their path and that is the death of all that is living and natural. For desecrating our mother and all that is living their is no redemption, no forgiveness. no mercy. For they have not shown quarter to our mother and we shall show no quarter to them. They all have chances to turn back from this path - they all have a choice. Once Nemesis judges them Taij they have proven that they are beyond redemption.

There is little appreciation and reward for retribution. The act of carrying our Nemesis' will is reward enough. It is all that I need. Knowing that those who have hurt our beloved Arris or would have the will to do so have been stopped is its own reward. I do not need thanks from anyone for I am the voice and judgement of Nemesis and our beloved Arris. Their will and love is what matters to me. All others are merely there to hurt her or not. If you hurt her then I will come and I will not stop until you have been stopped permanently, and then I will know that Arris is that much more safer."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A
[SBLOCK]
[Mojiin] Speaking to Nadia
[SBLOCK]"I do not enjoy death and killing, but it is my duty and privelege. I have been chosen as the voice of Nemesis and she does not chose wantonly.

If your peoples could stop them - teach them another way - to turn them from the path of death and destruction - our beloved Arris would cry such happy tears. To teach them that life is better and that there is nothing to be gained by destroying life and the natural order. Make Arris cry the happy tears, Sister. For this I would love you all my life.

 I have Arris' hug every waking moment and that is all that I need - Thank you."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“So this game is about hiding one’s true self?” Molpe asked again still really confused as she tried to mull it over, “but that doesn’t seem right…  Wei-Han is my friend and he’s never seemed upset as to who I was, but he was shocked and awestruck by me hiding my true self…  Maybe he just really misses home and was willing to ignore the hidden truth for the game’s shake?  Is that how it works, Sister Glamour?”  [/SBlock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

Rystil & Fedowin[sblock]
_**Rystil Only**_[sblock]
OOC: is the Mojiin body there, or the body of the green haired one?[/sblock]
*Zykovian hustled into the narrow alleyway, his eyes darted from beneath his hooded cloak, looking for trouble.  Seeing Fedowin lying on the ground covered with lipstick and perfume with everything gone, Zykovian just shook his head.*

(In Eldish)[sblock]
"You have got to be kidding me,"  Zykovian commented as well as a curse in Altanian.  "I'm certain you've got a good story to tell the good guardsman who traveled all this way from the Clerks Ward?"
[/SBLOCK][/sblock]


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

Fedowin

Zykovian and Fedowin

[sblock]

Fedowin's smile slips away as arches his eyebrows and looks at Zykovian and the cluster of guardsmen before replying in eldish [sblock] "A good story eh? Indeed I do, and may I start with saying how glad I am that you managed to get them back here in the nick of time to save me from being skewered and bleeding to death? Ah, no, I'm wrong, that already would have happened if I wasn't more charming than six sirens wearing Brooches of attraction! Now as to what happened as I was checking over the bodies to see if we missed anything, I was jumped by a rowaini women dual wielding sabers. Her name is Bellangere, and after stabbing me a few times she fed a potion to her unconcious friends and went that way. It's actually concievable that the guards might even be able to catch up to them, assuming they can move a bit faster." [/sblock]

Moving carefully and painfully, keeping a hand on the bandage on his side, Fedowin stands up, tucking the shirt he was using for a pillow into a belt pouch as he does.

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Melody*

Abdiel & Mhrazhar

[SBLOCK](Rowaini)
[SBLOCK]_“Thank you!”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody replies and moves inside the appointed room to wait.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&M[sblock]


			
				Nadia said:
			
		

> "If you'd enter here, I will find you some healing from amongst our priestesses and Champions. After you.



Mhrazhar nods and enters.

[OOC:Once we are alone in the room Mhrazhar says]

[Mojiin] To Abdiel [sblock]We should make this as quick as possible as we have fairytales to chase... [/sblock]

Rystil[sblock]Mhrazhar will take a good look around the room... Still detecting corrption and searching...[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin[sblock]
_(In Eldish)_ [sblock]


			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> " . . . . It's actually concievable that the guards might even be able to catch up to them, assuming they can move a bit faster."



"I feared such a thing might happen were one of us to go get the guard,"  Zykovian commented.  "I think this won't be the last encounter with the rosethorns these evening."[/sblock] 
OOC: Waiting to see what was still here, and if the guard will pursue.  If not, Zykovian will apologize for their trouble (ask for their pager #  ) and offer to pursue the targets with them [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*In Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"So no hug then?"
[/SBLOCK]
*The pink-haired girl pouts. Then in both languages:*
[SBLOCK]
"Right this way, over here, see, there's the High Priestess and the Grand Inquisitor of the Cathedral. Everyone say hi!"
[/SBLOCK]
*Then she speaks to the two in a language that none of the three can understand. The High Priestess looks in concern, stepping forward to heal the three, turning her attention to Melody first, but as her hand touches the Rowaini girl it recoils as if bitten by a viper. She screams something to the Inquisitor who nods and grips the hilt of her sword.*

*The acolyte who led you in says, in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Mhrazhar, help! Melody is Tainted and must be captured. She is an Eldritch Infiltrator, and they have a special ability to hide the Taint, but the High Priestess and the Grand Inquisitor have sensed it. But please, don't kill her! We want to help her repent her evil ways and become good!"
[/SBLOCK]
[OOC: Melody recovers all her lost HP]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
Everything is gone, Mojiin and all.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, my sister.  You are not hiding your true self, but rather showing aspects of yourself in a different way.  The secret is that it is like the lingerie I gave you...it captivates men by hinting at something more without giving everything away all at once.  It is like when you seek pleasure with someone, you often build up, starting first with slow gentle caresses like you did with me before building to passionate ardour.  So just like with pleasure of the body, giving a little bit at a time instead of all at once is a fun game that you can play with your fashion ensemble."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
"Wait, so the bodies were stolen by a dangerous criminal who fights better than this Rowaini Swashbuckler?" one of the guards asks, "Well, I'm very sorry, Sir Zykovian, but we've come here off-duty to help you out, and I, for one, have a wife and family who need my support.  I just don't think we could succeed where the Rowaini failed, and I'm afraid I can't afford for my family's sake to risk my life like that when its not even my job right now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

Fedowin and Zykovian

[sblock]

"Well, it's two wounded women, heavily loaded down, who left ten minutes ago. If you don't think all of you together can take them, then we might as well go get healing for Zykovian and myself instead."

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin[SBLOCK]


			
				Patrol Leader said:
			
		

> "Wait, so the bodies were stolen by a dangerous criminal who fights better than this Rowaini Swashbuckler?" one of the guards asks, "Well, I'm very sorry, Sir Zykovian, but we've come here off-duty to help you out, and I, for one, have a wife and family who need my support.  I just don't think we could succeed where the Rowaini failed, and I'm afraid I can't afford for my family's sake to risk my life like that when its not even my job right now."



Zykovian nodded in complete understanding.  "Not a problem gentlemen, I appreciate your help and your time . . . even if it was for nothing this time."

Approaching the Patrol Leader, Zykovian and handed him a few coins, "Time is money, and I don't want you to forget about me if I need you in the future.  Thanks again."

**Rystil Only**[sblock]Zykovian handed him 10 gold for his and his patrol's troubles.  He knew enough to let the leader divvy up the reward[/sblock]
Looking to Fedowin, he asked, "Now what, you want to go after them ourselves, wait for the others, or even head them off.  Getting some healing for ourselves might not be such a bad idea."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*To Fedowin*
"I'm sorry, but this is off-hours, and we just don't want to risk chasing after these people...if you bounty hunters couldn't nab em, they would eat us alive."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 25, 2005)

fedowin and Zykovian

[sblock]

"as eager as I am for a return bout or two with that woman, if I try and even walk too fast this wound will open up and I'll be falling fast. They are a distraction from our goal, an obstacle we do not need to face at the moment. I say we meet the others in the faith ward and get healed, then continue on the trail we had been chasing. The RoseThorns will have thier reckoning coming later."

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*To Zykovian*

"Thank you, sir Zykovian.  I hope you find the ones you seek," the patrol leader says, "All right men, thanks for your time.  Let's go home."

*And with that they leave.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 05/18*

Fedowin and Zykovian[sblock]







			
				Fedowin  said:
			
		

> "as eager as I am for a return bout or two with that woman, if I try and even walk too fast this wound will open up and I'll be falling fast. They are a distraction from our goal, an obstacle we do not need to face at the moment. I say we meet the others in the faith ward and get healed, then continue on the trail we had been chasing. The RoseThorns will have their reckoning coming later."



"With that, I agree with you," Zykovian stated.  Helping the Rowaini up, Zykovian added, "In fact, they're direct competition for our goal, Fedowin, my friend.  Plus . . . the bounty on Alire and her band is a cool two thousand.   That's something not to be ignored . . . not to be ignored at all."

*Zykovian helped where he could, in getting himself and the Rowaini out of LAbour's Ward and to the Cleric's Ward by the most direct route.  Zykovian would use a church he had used before - someone that didn't question where wounds that ne so often got came from.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Melody*

Abdiel & Mhrazhar:

[SBLOCK](Rowaini then Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“What's wrong?”_[/SBLOCK]

As the inquisitor moves one hand to his sword, Melody moves back a few steps.[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]Well, I suppose they consider Melody to be tainted then; since what she knows about this means, that they are going to kill her, she will be very careful now!

If any of the Sacra come closer even one inch, Melody will ask them to stay away (in Rowaini), while backing off further and immediately turn around and flee, if they don't or if they come closer too fast.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*The high priestess speaks in Rowaini.*
[SBLOCK]
"How very sad that one so beautiful and innocent-seeming is corrupted by the Taint. Please, surrender, as we do not wish to hurt you. But we cannot allow you to leave until we have taken you under our wing and helped you shake off the Taint and return from the dark path to a life of happiness and good. If you resist, then my sisters and I will have no choice than to restrain you by force."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*The Praetorians are always willing to heal without questions for the right price.  Plus it just seems appropriate for Zyk.  Shall I have you go to the Temple of Myneria?*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A[sblock]*Mhrazhar looks to Abdiel with very unpleased eyes and then to Melody with the careful eyes of a predator. Trusting in the knowledge of the Sacra Divintes he moves to ensure that he is within melee range of the 'Taij' and speaks:*
[Mojiin] To Abdiel[sblock]"If you care for her at all tell her to submit to their will or I will deal with her."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Melody*

Abdiel & Mhrazhar:

[SBLOCK]While slowly moving back step by step, Melody addresses the High Priestess angrily, but there is also panic in her voice.

(Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I'm not letting you kill me! You are crazy!”_[/SBLOCK]

Then she turns around and runs for the exit as fast as she can.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*Before anyone can react, Melody rushes out of the room and 60 feet down the nave, only 150 feet or so from the exit.*

*The High Priestess sounds an alarm, and then raises her hand as if to motion Melody to halt, holding her Holy Symbol and calling forth in an incomprehensible language, but the Rowaini girl is unaffected.*

[OOC: 
Initative
Melody 17 + 3 = 20
Abdiel 5 + 2 = 7
Mhrazhar 10 + 1 = 11
Nadia 6 + 2 = 8
High Priestess 16 + 2 = 18
Grand Inquisitor 7 + 2 = 9]
Melody's Will Save 18 + 3 = 21, Saves.
Mhrazhar's Turn]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Zykovian & Fedowin
[SBLOCK] "I know of a place . . . used it before a couple of times - Temple of Myneria, it caters to Praetorians mostly, but they've always treated me well there," Zykovian explained to Fedowin as they headed to the Cleric Ward[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 25, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A
[sblock]

Mhrazhar hisses in frustration and charges after the fleeing and Eldritch Infiltrator and strikes at her. He hisses words in Mojiin as he pursues her.
[Mojiin] [sblock]"VHRIS!! Submit yourself to the eyes of Nemesis for only in them will your salvation be found."[/sblock]

Rystil
[sblock]
*AC:* 16 HP: 20 (5 subdual) *Mv*:40'
*Attack Claw: *+2 d6+4 x2
*Full Attack:* +2 Claw d6+4 x2, +2 Claw d6+4 x2, +2 Bite d8+2 x2
(Attack Mode: Subdual)

[OOC: This is the one bad thing about Lawful Neutral...
I attack for subdual.
Do you want us to include combat stats in our posts for your convenience? I typically include it in the top where everyone can see... but... ][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*After walking through the Labourer's Ward, they reach the Festive Ward, and then the Merchant's Ward.  Finally, they come out in the Faith Ward and the two men hobble over to a large, grand-looking temple with beautiful white marble columns and artwork along each side.  They have reached the Temple of Myneria.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]

*Mhrazhar cannot charge Melody because there is no straight path, so instead, he takes a double-move 80 feet around the other side ofthe pillar that Thanee swerved to avoid, which puts him 10 feet past her along the same straightaway path to the exit.*

*The Grand Inquisitor draws her sword and barks a spell at the fleeing Melody, but the Rowaini girl resists this one as well.*

*Nadia is not capable of fighting, so she begins to shout for help in her language.*

[OOC:
Melody's Will Save n20! + 3 = 23
Abdiel's Turn]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Ahhh,” Molpe says with understanding, “but unlike clothes you don’t take the make-up off during pleasure, right, sis?” [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Melody: [SBLOCK](in Seelie): 







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Mhrazhar, help! Melody is Tainted and must be captured. She is an Eldritch Infiltrator, and they have a special ability to hide the Taint, but the High Priestess and the Grand Inquisitor have sensed it. But please, don't kill her! We want to help her repent her evil ways and become good!"



"What is going on here?" Abdiel's voice rises to a low roar. "Melody is not tainted. Both Mhrazhar and myself have the ability to detect the Taint, and neither of us have detected it in Melody."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*Nadia says in Mojjiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"Abdiel, she is Tainted.  Perhaps you are not strong enough to pierce a deceptive veil she put up?  It is an ability of her kind.  If you do not wish to help us, I understand, but please do not interfere.  We only do it for her own good, to stop her before the corruption eats her soul from the inside, causing her to become fully evil."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Melody: (in Seelie)[SBLOCK]







			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> In Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"If you care for her at all tell her to submit to their will or I will deal with her."[/SBLOCK]



"Melody, do they speak the truth? Melody? Tell me that you are not Tainted, and I will believe you. If you can not tell me, then I will not be able to stop Mhrazhar."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I guess you could take it off if or keep it on during pleasure if you wanted, and for other sorts of make-up other than mine that rub off, it probably winds up coming off anyway."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2005)

*Melody*

Abdiel & Mhrazhar:

[SBLOCK](Seelie)
[SBLOCK]_“I don't know. I did nothing wrong! I even helped you!”_[/SBLOCK]

Melody does not stop, panicked by visions of being tortured and killed from these misguided zealots, she runs for the exit, trying to stay away from everyone.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Abdiel, she is Tainted.  Perhaps you are not strong enough to pierce a deceptive veil she put up?  It is an ability of her kind.  If you do not wish to help us, I understand, but please do not interfere.  We only do it for her own good, to stop her before the corruption eats her soul from the inside, causing her to become fully evil."












*OOC:*


 Has Abdiel ever heard of this? Will his detection become stronger as he matures?






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh,”  Molpe pauses to think on that, “I guess I need some of your make-up also.  Wei-Han was rather excited wasn’t he?”  Molpe says restless. 

* It was rather obvious Molpe was excited by the idea of showing of her new dress to Wei-Han. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 25, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel has heard of certain Illusion magics, of which Melody's colour attack is one.  There is supposedly another one that will foil detection of taint unless you are more powerful, but that is all Abdiel knows on the matter.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 25, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

MAM:[SBLOCK]Abdiel will chase down Melody, making sure that he does not catch her until they are outside of the cathedral. He will also make sure that Mhrazhar does not kill Melody.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin:[SBLOCK] "Well, here it is, the Temple of Myneria," Zykovian commented.  "I've been healed here a couple of times in the past.  Let's see who's around this afternoon to help some wounded men."
*Zykovian will follow the proper procedures on entering, looking for someone he knew.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"OK, now let me show you how to apply this then--that's right, just find your base colour and--yes, there we go, and take--wait, let's try that bit over, OK?--and then we'll work on the eyelashes, so you can bat them winningly--OK, great!--Now just--Alright, done!  Take a look!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe wasn’t sure what there was to look at, she had applied her own make-up in an effort to learn, but she did as she was instructed and looked into the reflection noting for the first time she saw her whole face and not just the area she was working upon. *

“That’s not to bad,” Molpe nodded with a smile, “but I imagine you would have done better wouldn’t you have sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*Abdiel follows just after Melody, chasing after her a bit half-heartedly, but importantly by standing just behind her he partially obscures her from any ranged attacks from the others who were still at the Sanctum door.*

*Several Sacra pour out from the side doors, but they are unable to take any action yet against the Tainted in their midst.*

*Melody dashes straight past Mhrazhar, provoking an attack from the prepared Avenger, but his claw strike is not time perfectly and it swipes through the air just behind the Rowaini woman's retreating form, slashing against her chain shirt.*

*The High Priestess moves out of the room and diagonal against the wall so that the Mojiin will not be in the way, and then she shoots forth a beam of pure light, which strikes against Melody and overwhelms her with pure burning sacred light.*

[OOC:
Melody runs 120 feet, putting her 110 feet past Mhrazhar
Mhrazhar's Opportunity Attack Roll 8 + 2 = 10, Miss
High Priestess's Ranged Touch Attack Roll 3 + 9 = 12, Hit!
Melody Takes 10 Damage!
Mhrazhar's Turn]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*The Altanian and the Rowaini enter the temple, bowing to the acolyte at the door, a young woman with bronze-coloured hair who salutes smartly to Zykovian, as they proceed into the Visitor's Room.  Two Praetorians, seated at a table, are deeply engaged in some sort of game involving ships placed on one board and figurines placed on another adjacent board.*

*Another man wearing a light golden robe and wearing the golden-owl holy symbol of Myneria approaches the injured pair.  Zykovian recognises him as Ladarus Aurium, a Templar of Myneria, and he speaks in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, Zykovian, has Myneria blessed you today with sound tactics for defeating your enemies?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I may have been able to make it look more like I might have envisioned as a general template--but I think you definitely were able to take the general idea and make it work to highlight and bring out aspects of your own beauty that make it even better," Glamour ponders.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Really?” Molpe beamed happily under Glamour’s praise, “I’m glad you’ve approve, sister, it really means alot to me!  Shall we go and see what Hun thinks of this dress now?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yep, let's go right now, Sister!--Just as soon as you get out of those slippers and tranform the sandals into something you'd prefer to match, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin: 
[SBLOCK]*Zykovian returned (or did not) the salute as was proper, being that he wasn't a Praetorian.  He looked at the game trying to recognize the game . . . and who was winning.*

_(In High Praetorian)_[sblock]







			
				Ladarus Aurium said:
			
		

> "Ah, Zykovian, has Myneria blessed you today with sound tactics for defeating your enemies?"



"Indeed, Templar Aurium, the tactics were sound . . . the terrain, location and numbers were not," Zykovian replied.  "Myneria has reminded me to always strive to be more prepared.  A harsh lesson I was reminded of this very day.  Fortunately for me, the day is not yet done."

"In that regard, my . . . associate and I come to ask for Myneria's blessing . . . and a spot of healing," Zykovian said, the last part wryly. "I'm going to inform my associate of what I said." [/SBLOCK]
Zykovian waited for approval before speaking with Fedowin.  In Eldish, Zykovian said to Fedowin, "I've requested some healing."  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You’re right of course” Molpe smiles sheepishly as she slip the slippers off and put the sandals on…  

* She gave what to transform them into some thought but after some thought she decided that Glamour’s footwear, high heal in all, would be the best one to mimic as she was after all wearing the same dress after all. *

“Okay!  I want to mimic your footwear sister, do I just think picture them as I think upon it?”  Molpe tried to do just that as she waited for Glamour to answer. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*The game is Classiarius, and the silver-haired man on the right, despite having lost his flagship, is probably winning because he managed to land four Archons on his enemy's and is in the process of wresting control on deck, which would leave him in control of the only remaining flagship for the time being.*
[/SBLOCK]
*Ladarus nods, and says in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"As usual, we will require a 150 Credit donation to the temple for each application of Myneria's healing touch, no questions asked, and may the Empress of the Gods smile on the game you play today."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 5/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin[sblock]*Zykovian nodded in understanding, he already knew the drill.  Turning to Fedowin, in Eldish Zykovian explained, "150 credits per healing touch, no questions asked.  Tell me you got something from those that attacked us that will cover some of that."

OOC: How much of the 591 does Zykovian have with him after he gave some to Melody.  I was assuming he gave her 2-300, but that's up to you.  I don't know the costs here very well.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Before Glamour can respond, the sandals swirl around Molpe's feet and rearrange into elegant high-heeled shoes.*

"Well, I guess that answers that one for you," Glamour smiles, "I think we have begun to think so alike that you can guess how I would make the sandals without my telling you!"

*She looks into the mirror.*

"Wow, we really look lke twin sisters now...but what would be really fun..."

*She strokes her hair gently and peers into the mirror deeply, and her hair slowly begins to fade from raven-black lighter and lighter until it becomes bright turquoise-blue, as her eyes shift to royal-blue.*

"Hey Sis, look, now we're twins!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe sucks in a deep breath as she points excited at the reflection before she quickly spins around to look at her sister. *

“Your me!” Molpe exclaims as she giggles and grins, “How did you do that, sister!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Yes, I'd say you probably gave over 300 credits to Melody, so you are just an itty bitty bit shy of two, and if you really don't have the cash, you can probably work out something for the last 9 credits.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Fashion trade secret--Learned it from my mother!" Glamour giggles slyly, "And I'm not quite the same as you--you're definitely the prettier of the two sisters!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I am not,” Molpe, says sincerely as she kisses glamour on the cheek, “and you’re to kind to me.”

* Molpe stands up, and beings to wobble due to the high heel upon of her shoes but as she holds her hands up to gather her balance she starts to giggle. *

“Oh my this is crazy!  How do you walk in these sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Are too!"

*When Molpe throws her hands up in the air for balance, Glamour is there at her side immediately to steady her, but then she mischievously decides to tickle under Molpe's arms while they are in the air, giggling while she answers about the shoes:*

"You just have to find your balance, Sis!  Remember back to how well you could feel your centre back in those slippers and Yukata, allowing you to move in a smooth graceful step, like the flowing  water?  Try to think like that and just glide forward with these new heels, OK Sis?"

*Glamour stops tickling Molpe and gives her a kiss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiles and leans into the kiss as she tries again confidently, not really from Glamour’s words but because that she didn’t fall do to the tickling.  Soon her natural grace had her walking around in the high heels like a season professional. *

“I feel like I’m sticking my but out as I walk,” confessed a giggling Molpe who couldn’t contain her enthusiasm, “Come on, sis!  Lets go show Wei-Han!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay!" Glamour agrees and they walk across the store and into the room with Wei-Han, Glamour leading Molpe ahead of her.

"Yuh..." Wei-Han gasps when he sees Molpe, and his jaw drops in awe as he stares in bewitched fascination at the alluring and sensuous vision before him, the corner of his mouth beginning to collect a little bit of drool as he gapes, unable to do anything else.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hun?” Molpe asks softly in worry as she leans down, she had grown numerous inches do to the heels all of a sudden, to check on him causing her necklace to fall away from her skin and no doubt causing Wei-Han to focus on her perfectly shaped cleavage, “are you okay, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han's eyes open even wider as he babbles nonsensically, not even talking in Larakese, and then his body begins to tremble in desire, as he manages to say*

"Y...Yuri.  You are so..."

*And then he rushes forward and wraps Molpe's body warmly in his arms with a big gentle cuddle, as he begins to kiss her softly.*

"You are so beautifur...compretery illesistabre.  Evelything about you sings out to my soul and carrs to me to touch you, to stloke you, to hord you..."

"See Sis?  Told ya you were the prettier one!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe manages to nod her head at her sister’s words before she becomes lost in the Larakese’s words of flattery and his long lasting kisses that she passionately returns with a deep kiss of her own. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"When did you get so perfect, Yuri?" Wei-Han asks. 

"Its not fair!" he complains playfully as he plants kisses slowly down her neck, "How am I supposed to be abre to lesist you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Moaning softly Molpe closed her eyes and smiled as she rolled her head in an effort to give Wei-Han more room to kiss her softly.  Her hands searched for his body and when Wei-Han kissed her once more she unconsciously dug her nails into his back. *

“I don’t know now, Hun, but at the moment I don’t want you to resist me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"And I don't want to lesist you either Yuri," Wei-Han replies, rolling back his shoulders as she touches his back and petting along her tight-fitting dress gently, initially not realising that she shuddered with pleasure as if each touch had been to the flesh beneath, "It feers so good to just ret go and give in to my feerings...give in to you...this...is this what it is rike fol you arr the time?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Ahh huh,” Molpe moaned, rather or not it was mean to be an answer was lost, as she started to kiss upon Wei-Han with more and more passion as they both gave into their desires.  With her dainty fingers rubbing his muscular back she started tugging at his clothes in a feeble effort to get him out of him. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han grins and pulls his belt loose, causing his simple clothes to fall to the ground with a metallic clatter.  Then he looks to Molpe's dress, unsure of whether or how to get it off for her because he does not know of the special strap that will unfold it immediately.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Dazed by her passion Molpe struggles with remembering how to get the dress off but finally she turns to Glamour for assistance. *

“Sister,” Molpe speaks slowly in Seelie as she struggles to speak coherently, her body aflame with passion, “how do I…  How do I get out of this dress again?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Here, allow me, Sister!" Glamour says helpfully, as she reaches around Molpe's back and pulls the strap, the dress collapsing into her hand."

*Wei-Han's eyes widen again when he sees Molpe's nearly-exposed body, still partially concealed by Glamour's lingerie.*

"Yuri..." Wei-Han gasps, tracing affectionate circles across her newly-perfect curves ever-so-gently with his fingertips and causing her body to stand on end in pleasure, "How did you...You are so pelfect..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With a distracted, yet grateful nod, Molpe thanks her sister as she turns her attention back to Wei-Han.  With a curious grin Molpe slides her dainty hands between the strong hands of Wei-Han and her ample bosom. With a small squeeze as she holds his hands she teases him inquisitively. *

“I thought you said I was perfect before?  Do the clothes, and the make up, really make that much of a different, Huh?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You were pelfect befole, and now you are even mole pelfect.  I would rove you just as much either way, but I think that it just seems this way to me because you and I are croser now in cultule, as you are dlessing now in a way to which I am usuarry famiriar.  Prus...I usuarry tly to temper my passion with lestlaint, but you have combined youl unpalarrered beauty and kindness with these wonderfur things that herp to amprify youl many many beautifur tlaits, and...

"You know what?  I talk too much!" he notes with a grin, ending his speech with a long kiss to Molpe full lips as he unravels the brassiere, letting it drop to the ground.  

*As Glamour had said before, even after removing the lingerie, Molpe continued to receive its powers--this beauty was truly hers now and not just a function of wearing the pleasurable undergarment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe passionately returns the kiss with many of her own as she pulls her body closer still to his.  Now taller than Wei-Han, thanks to her high heels, Molpe wraps her arms around Wei-Han’s head in an effort to steer him towards her large bosom. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han melts into Molpe's arms as his face sinks gently into her smooth bosom, and his body relaxes completely, simply allowing Molpe to cradle him and control his body as she sees fit*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Zykovian hands Ladarus 150 credits, and the Templar puts his holy symbol over Zykovian's wounds and prays to Myneria. Suddenly, most of the injuries close right up, and then he says in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK] 
"Let me know if you need more."
 [/SBLOCK]
[OOC: Zykovian heals 9 Hit Points!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With her head raised upward towards the ceiling in pleasure, her eyes closed from the intensity of the rapture, Molpe screamed and moaned in ecstasy but it came to a stop as she tried to wiggle free of Wei-Han’s pleasing grip. *

“No,” she spoke softly as another wave of pleasure hit her, “there is still another dress to show you…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 26, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

MAM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The High Priestess moves out of the room and diagonal against the wall so that the Mojiin will not be in the way, and then she shoots forth a beam of pure light, which strikes against Melody and overwhelms her with pure burning sacred light.*












*OOC:*


 Is Melody unconscious or staggered? If she is, Abdiel will grab her, and "tackle her" sending both of them flying out of the cathedral, making sure to cushion their fall by landing underneath her (it would not do to crush her with his almost 250 lbs of weight). If not, he will continue chasing her out of the cathedral.






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han tries to hold on to Molpe and keep her with him, but his muscles had previously turned to jelly and his body relaxed due to Molpe's attentions, and so he proves impotent to stop her from pulling away, whimpering tremulously as his body ceases to touch hers any longer.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Abdiel:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody is conscious and not staggered, but she is also 120 feet away, so you can't actually catch up to her without doing a Run action.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hun?” Molpe’s concern was evident as she stood next to him placing a slender hand affectingly and supportively on his shoulder, “don’t you want me to show you the other dress?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I...I...I do...but...I want you...I want you to hord me in youl alms again rike that, Yuri...I want to be with you..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe slightly runs a fingernail tenderly around on Wei-Han’s back and shoulder, no doubt adding to his troubles, as she talks to him sweetly. *

“I see…  Well, Hun, which is it?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Prease, can we stay together?  You can show me the dless aftelwards, Yuri," Wei-Han ponders, shivering in pleasure at Molpe's touch and taking her in his arms again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK](In High Praetorian)[sblock]


			
				Templar said:
			
		

> "Let me know if you need more."



"Nay, good Templar.  Myneria has been most helpful,"  Zykovian replied.  "My thanks." [/SBLOCK] 
*Zykovian looked to Fedowin, and the possible funds to finish the healing and get back looking for his companions . . . and his bounty.*[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]“Of course, Hun,” Molpe spoke softly as she once again moved her body to his, “you wish to pleasure me greatly do you not, Hun?”

* With Wei-Hun completely distracted with her intimate curves Molpe looks towards Glamour in an effort to read her sisters emotions as she speaks softly to her in Seelie. *

“What has happened to him, my sister?  He has always been affectionate towards me but its always been shyly and somewhat guarded.” [/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I spritzed you with some perfume while we were working," Glamour admits, "But it usually does not have this large of an effect.  Perhaps he already had some sort of magic in place on him already that might attract him to you--and the two combined to form a synergistic effect?  Is it bad?  If so, I apologise sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No,” Molpe nods her head and forces her to reply to her sister as Wei-Han once again started to offer her body vast amount of pleasure, “Though it… could be...  Is it permanent?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*As Wei-Han begins to pet Molpe anew, kissing her curves gently and then resting his cheek against her flesh, Glamour responds.*

"The perfume only lasts a few hours.  I have no clue about the other spell that is working on him, though.  That one could be permanent for all I know."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[SBlock]* Molpe tenderly strokes Wei-Han’s hair as he takes a break from his pawing of her body as she replies to Glamour. *

“Then he should be okay,” her relief was evident in her voice but so was her confusion as she continued, “I cast a spell earlier tonight when we were frolicking around but it would have ended by now.  Are you sure its not the combination of your magic and your magical wares?”

As she waits for Glamour to reply Molpe leans down and kisses Wei-Han’s forehead sympathetically, “Hun?  Please continue with your pleasuring of me.  Would it make you happy if you slipped me out of these?” 

* Molpe grinned as she lightly played with the thin waste ban of the thongs she was wearing. *[/SBlock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes Sister, I am sure.  I have tested the effects of my magic when they work together, and it does not combine like this--of that I am sure."

"I rove you, Yuri..." Wei-Han says softly, as he hugs Molpe against him, kissing her gently, "Wirr you stay with me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes, of course you would, sister,” Molpe paused as she returned Wei-Han’s kisses and began to explore his body in an effort to relieve him of the magic coursing through his veins before she one again speaks Seelie to her sister, “I know your careful, and I hold you not at all responsible for this.  It is curious as to were he would have gotten himself afflicted with a spell though.”

“Of course I will stay with you, Hun,” not sure if her Eldish's words where enough to reassure him Molpe sunk to the floor and joined him as she again begin to kiss and caress him. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I've been working at detecting the magic on him, and he seems to have a lingering aura of Enchantment.  My best guess is that perhaps whatever spell you put on him earlier mirrored his natural feelings in a way that caused his mind to fail to realise that it should be shaking it off like the enchantment that it is because it was convinced that your enchantment was part of itself."

*Meanwhile Wei-Han and Molpe explore each other alternately langourously and with impassioned urgency.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It… I mean…  the spell...  It was.  Attraction,” Molpe spoke in pleasured Seelie as she pulled the thongs, her last remaining clothes besides her heels, down as she continued to kiss Wei-Han over and over again.  Finally like she had done before she guided Wei-Han to her newly exposed soft flesh. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 26, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]"Ah! Well then that makes sense. I'll let you too lovebirds enjoy each other while I do some numbers," Glamour offers

*She goes briefly into the next room and brings back some blankets and cushions that she lays down for the couple on her carpet and then takes out some paper and a pen and sitting in the corner working on them.*

*Meanwhile, Wei-Han mimics Molpe's final disrobing, and as they crawl among Glamour's blankets and cushions, they feel a soft sense of contentment and bliss, as Wei-Han brings his kisses from their starting point on her full, yielding ruby-red lips all the way down along her curves to follow Molpe's lead.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 26, 2005)

fedowin and zykovian

[sblock]

Fedowin shakes himself a bit, like he's been drifting into sleep almost while walking, then nods to Zykovian and hands him a clinking purse. In eldish [sblock] "I have 75 credits, that might help a bit towards getting us running again. I suspect we might have to do a job for the temple to cover the rest." [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Her hands clenched full of Wei-Han’s dark hair Molpe groans passionately from the unrestrained pleasure that Wei-Han was bringing her too and her shallow, almost sobbing cry filled, breaths started long before her body approached the pinnacle of its pleasure.  With many shudders, cries that sounded both painful and pleasure filled, Molpe’s body was finally wrecked with near immeasurable pleasure…  Pleasure she had not felt since she left her true sisters loving embrace. * 

* Rolling onto her side Molpe breathed swallowing, her eyes closed, her head spending, as she tried to recover. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Wei-Han lies next to Molpe quietly, holding her gently up against him, giving her time to rest.*

*Glamour, finished with the writing, has started doing some alterations to a dress on which she is currently working.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Though she could use a break, a long one at that, Molpe doesn’t give herself much of one as she’s already worried about Wei-Han’s enjoyment.  Turning over she smiles softly as she leans in and whisper sweetly to Wei-Han. *

“Don’t you wish to not seek please with my body, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Do you need a bleak Yuri?" Wei-Han asks, stroking her softly from her shoulder down to her belly-button as he does.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, but its not a lack of talent on your part,” Molpe answers with a teasing wink as she reaches down for him to help prove her point, “Just put it down as youthful enthusiasm.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Vely werr," Wei-Han smiles, as he falls into her reaching embrace and begins kissing and petting her all over again, trying to let his intuition and her subtle signals guide him to the places that would bring her the most pleasure.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe smiled pleasingly at Wei-Han’s gentle caressing and his sweet kisses but she deep down she wondered what had changed, the magic had morphed it seemed and no he seemed more interested in her pleasure than his own.  Honored by this but more worried that it would adversely effect him in the long run she rolled away from him until she was on her knees and elbows.  With an inviting smile, or two, she whispered sweetly at him to join her. *

“Hun, please…  I ache for you.”[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

Fedowin and Zykovian[sblock]
In eldish [sblock] 







			
				khavren said:
			
		

> "I have 75 credits, that might help a bit towards getting us running again. I suspect we might have to do a job for the temple to cover the rest."



"Not to worry, friend," Zykovian explained, "I'll cover what I can, you can pay me back later.  We'll need your blades before the night is through I think."[/sblock]
*Zykovian matched the 75 credits that Fedowin offered up, while keeping an eye on the game as well.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*With a touch of Myneria's golden owl, the worst of Fedowin's injuries lessens somewhat, allowing him at least continue without danger of bleeding to death.*

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*Meanwhile, the brass-haired man burns down his own flagship to destroy the other's four archons*
[/SBLOCK]
[OOC: Fedowin heals 6 HP]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK](In Eldish) "Well, you don't look as pale now,"  Zykovian commented.  "But it looks like you need more healing.  I'll inquiry if there are any services they need performed . . just asking, at the moment."

_Rystil Only:_
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, the brass-haired man burns down his own flagship to destroy the other's four archons*



*Zykovian watched as the Templar sacrificed his flagship to destroy four of the highest ranking Praetorians on the board - a bold move, in his opinion.  Not wanting to disturb they any more than necessary, Zykovian waited until the Templar looked to him again before speaking*

"Thank you again, Templar,"  Zykovian stated in High Praetorian, "My associate is unable to pay for further healing at the moment so he will have to return at a later time, unless something were to be negotiated before he left."[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*The Templar responds in Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm....not at the moment, no.  I apologise.  I do not mean to pry into your current affairs, but I can guess where you got your wounds.  If you want helaing now in exchange for paying when you get the bounty, I know you're good for it."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]*Zykovian responds in High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]







			
				Templar said:
			
		

> "Hmm....not at the moment, no.  I apologise.  I do not mean to pry into your current affairs, but I can guess where you got your wounds.  If you want helaing now in exchange for paying when you get the bounty, I know you're good for it."



"You are most kind, Templar," Zykovian replied bowing slightly.  "However, if the difficulties this afternoon are any indication . . . I would not want to be indebted, it would . . . cloud my judgment.  My thanks." 
[/SBLOCK]
Zykovian turned to Fedowin and responded, "They don't have anything for us at the moment.  They offered to just have us owe them and I politely refused."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

MAM:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar is too far away to attack Melody, so he runs as fast as he can, outpacing her and blocking the open double-doors directly.*

*Nadia continues to shout for help.*

*The Grand Inquisitor has no clear shot at Melody because of Abdiel, so she tries another mind-affecting spell, but Melody proves resistant once more.*

*Abdiel chases after Melody by running and almost catches up, standing right behind her.*

*Now all of the Sacra coming in from the side-doors are blocked from attacking Melody by Abdiel, so some of them try to scarmble in position and one of them even casts a spell on Melody that fails to take hold.*

*Instead of running with no regard for caution, Melody carefully moves around the angry Avenger without dropping her guard, edging her way out of the door and around the corner.*

*Nadia begins to weep, tears running down her soft cheeks, and says in Mojiin:*
[SBLOCK]
"I am so sorry we couldn't save her...I was sure we could all be friends if she would just throw off the Taint...she...she seemed like such a nice person, and now she is doomed..."
[/SBLOCK]
*Then she speaks to the High Priestess in Sacra, and she nods and comes forward, healing all of Abdiel's wounds with a gentle touch.*

*In Mojiin, Nadia continues:*
[SBLOCK]
"I am sorry that we could not help her...The least we can do is heal you and let you continue your hunt...Goodbye my friends"
[/SBLOCK]


[OOC: I don't really see any other chocie for Mhrazhar since Melody is 110 feet past him, and its been a while, so FreeXenon feel free to correct me later but I'm posting for now. 
Melody's Will Save 15 + 3 = 18
Melody's Will Save 12 + 3 = 15]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

MOLPE:
[SBLOCK]
"You are giving me a gift again, aren't you Yuri," Wei-Han says rather than asks with a smile, "And this time, I wirr take youl offer--take you rike the pliceress tleasure that you are!"

*And with that, Wei-Han came upon Molpe and together they sated his desire and hers, continuing until they could no longer and collapsing in each other's arms.*

[OOC: Don't delete me!  I'm the alternate future!]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Though she hadn’t admitted to herself that she was tired before this latest round of pleasure Molpe admitted that now she was tried but it didn’t matter.   The magic that had caused Wei-Han to suffer unduly had passed; it had added fuel to his passions, a passion that had nearly consumed them as he took her.  It had been intense, it had been passionate, and young Molpe was beginning to really enjoy men. *

* Rolling over to face him Molpe stroked Wei-Han’s dark her affectionately as she smiled at him with dreamy. * 

“Hun?  Do you feel any better now?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"That...that was magicar Yuri," Wei-Han says, equally in need of a break, his passion transformed to delicate affection, "You are right...the ways of youl peopre are trury wonderfur, and so are you...I love you Yuri."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe giggles softly at his choice of words, “Yes, it was indeed magically, Hun, more so than you might realizes.  I’m glad, and relived, that you like the ways of my people and I’m sure I will like the ways of your people also.  I liked that dress alot!” Molpe grins excitedly as continues, “Did you still want to see the final dress, Hun?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sule!  If you are not too tiled to show me, of coulse," Wei-Han replies, giving Molpe a quick kiss on the lips as he picks her up gently off the cushions and blankets, cradling her until she can build the strength to stand up on her own.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* As she slides down his grasp Molpe turns to face him, smiling cheerfully the whole time as she leans in to kiss him one more time.  She tries to surprises a giggle as she realizes she is taller than him now. *

“So, Hun?  Do you like tall me better than short me?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Can I rike both?" Wei-Han asks with a smile, "When you are sholter, it is easier to leach youl rips to kiss them, but now..." 

*As if to demonstrate what he can do now, he leans in directly ahead of his face and kisses her chest gently.*

"And both the tarr you and the sholt you are so beautifur that I just can't pick.  Can I have you both?" he asks with a wry grin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Obvious pleased Molpe smiles at his observation and leans in to kiss Wei-Han.  Her lips lightly touch his forehead and she giggles at the realize of just how tall she is. *

“I kind of like being tall,”  Molpe confesses with another giggle, “though I do notice that you seem to be easier distracted when I wear my heels…  So yeah I think both ways could be the way to go!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I aglee, Yuri," Wei-Han says, returning her kiss, "Now can I see the rast dless?  I can't wait for you to show me how beautifur you are arr over again!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (May 27, 2005)

fedowin and zykovian

[sblock]

in eldish [sblock] "I think I would  be willing to owe them, i'm sure i can find that much money if we find our prey" [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I’m I not pretty as I am now?”  Molpe smiles but her lips are pressed together as if she is worried, “clothes, make-up, other accessories, their fun in all but I hope you’ll still love little ole naked me, Hun.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of coulse, Yuri--you are plettier now than ever!  I just want to see you in the new dless because I rove how excited you rook when you come out to show it off," Wei-Han replies, and then he strokes her bare curves, "But if you'd rike to stay and show me 'rittle ord naked you,' I would be happy to stay and be together with her, holding her crose, arr day!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“They’ll really let me walk around the city naked all day?” Molpe asked in disbelief, “I was told that it was frowned upon.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr, we could find a seclet hideaway all to ourserves, and stay thele arr day," Wei-Han ponders.

"You could also wear the third dress that is no dress at all and still be naked," Glamour whispers quietly in Seelie, knowing that Molpe will hear her anyways.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]Molpe nodded enthusiastically at Glamour as she asked Wei-Hun one more time, “Hun, so you would rather see me naked than clothed, correct?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Werr, I know how much you rove being in the nude, so yes, I would lathel you be abre to weal whatever blings you preasure, which in this case is just youl rovery naked body."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“That’s not what I was asking, Hun!” Molpe replied loudly but she was obviously not upset about as she once again kissed him, “Its okay, I know straight honest answers are hard for you.  Anyhow, shortie, I’ll go and try on the other dress, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, my answer was honest.  You are mole beautifur when you are happy, and youl smire lights up the whore loom, so I would lathel see you happy, and since you are happier when you are naked, I would lathel see you naked.  It may be loundabout, but prease don't think it doesn't mean it isn't honest.  Thele is vely rittre that I would keep flom you Yuri."

"Sholtie?" Wei-Han grins and jokes, "Now now, Yuri, you know that we're rearry the same height, a pelfect match.  Do I have to tickre you and purr off those shoes to bling you down to size?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Hun, I knew you where being honest and your right.  Roundabout is a more apt description,”  Her smile fades to mock horror, “You wouldn’t dare tickle me!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2005)

*Melody*

Abdiel & Mhrazhar:

[SBLOCK]Melody doesn't waste a second and continues to get away, making sure, that she is either too far away to get attacked, or with obstacles between herself and any pursuers.[/SBLOCK]

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]As said in the other thread, she will head for either a guard station or for another temple, where she can expect help and where she is certain, that they won't believe the Sacra Taint stuff. She also wonders about what could be that Taint they seem to have noticed in her.

OOC: Did Melody notice, that Abdiel was trying to help her get out? I suppose that won't be easy, although you described it that way...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh no?" Wei-Han asks smiling and giving Molpe a kiss while he tickles her gently, but just a little bit--for now.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Melody:
[SBLOCK]
*Melody noticed that Mhrazhar was trying to capture her but not striking lethally and Abdiel was chasing her in a halfhearted manner that was really meant to provide her with cover because he knew they wouldn't shoot if they might hit him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe tries to return to the kiss but is mostly unsuccessful as she’s too busy escaping from Wei-Han’s tickles as she giggles uncontrollably. *

“Ha!” Molpe beams proudly at her escape, “I got away again, shortie!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"But you can't lun fal though in those big things," Wei-Han teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe looks down at her high heels for a second, obviously considering Wei-Han’s observation, but finally she pulls herself up to her new found height. *

“That might be true, Shortie, but I don’t think you’ll be mean to me like that.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No, don't wolly," Wei-Han says comfortingly, pulling himself up all the way on his tiptoes to give her a kiss on the lips. 

"I won't be mean to you unress I have to," he teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe giggles relentlessly after Wei-Han stands on his tiptoes to kiss her. *

“You’re so short, Hun!” Molpe bounces excitedly at this “dangerous” game she’s flirting with Wei-Han over, “but it’s okay.  Your cute when you stand on your tippy toes!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Rearry?  Werr, in that case..."

*He stands up on his tiptoes again to shower her with kisses along the back of her neck.*

"How about now Yuri?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Your still cute, shortie,” Molpe paused long enough to return each one of his kisses before she often him a long sweet one, “but I should probably go and try on that other dress shouldn’t I?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Sule, I'd rove to see it, my beautifur, tarr Yuri!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe gives a your too sweet kiss to Wei-Han before she turns to look for Glamour.*

“Okay, sis, we’re ready to show off that last dress!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay Sis, then let's go and bring this little one's sisters back to her," she says, pointing at the firefly of light that is hiding in Molpe's earring. 

*Noticing that she is being addressed, the little firefly comes out and tickles Molpe under her arms as it flies about the Limnad, causing Molpe to giggle in pleasure.*

"Werr, it rooks rike you can't escape the tickres," Wei-Han teases wryly.

*Glamour leads Molpe to the back-room and puts the Sphere in the Limnad's hand once more.*

"You know what to do now, Sis--right?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* With a smile Molpe nods enthusiastically towards Glamour before she claps the glowing sphere warmly yet gently and thought of a swam of fireflies or so that’s what she meant to think about.  She couldn’t imagine a swarm of fireflies without a small stream leading to a nice cool lake in a otherwise flat plane of tall grass. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Thousands of tiny dancing lights swarm around Molpe and join their sister, tickling her gently as they touch her and the fly off again, playing carefree as they wait for any other instructions their new friend may have.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 14/18*

F-n-Z[sblock]
in eldish[sblock]







			
				Fedowin said:
			
		

> "I think I would  be willing to owe them, i'm sure i can find that much money if we find our prey"[/sblock]



"I will ask, then, my friend," Zykovian replied in kind. 
(In High Praetorian)[sblock] "My associate has indicated to me that he would be willing to owe you the funds necessary for healing," Zykovian explained. "I do not know if your offer extended to him as well . . . ."[/sblock]
**Rystil Only**[sblock]_'I don't want to be in debt for expenses against a bounty that I may not collect . . . especially if it means the gem doesn't get into the right hands,'_ Zykovian thought.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Eonthar (May 27, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

MAM:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Nadia begins to weep, tears running down her soft cheeks, and says in Mojiin:*
> [SBLOCK]
> "I am so sorry we couldn't save her...I was sure we could all be friends if she would just throw off the Taint...she...she seemed like such a nice person, and now she is doomed..."[/SBLOCK]
> *Then she speaks to the High Priestess in Sacra, and she nods and comes forward, healing all of Abdiel's wounds with a gentle touch.*
> ...




Abdiel bows once again to the priests of Sacra, and says in Mojiin: [SBLOCK]"Thank you very much for your grace. We apologize about bringing in a Tainted one and that she got away. You must believe us when we tell you that we did not know that she was tainted. We will find her and attempt to purify her."[/SBLOCK]
He then turns to Nadia, and in a quite voice speaks to her in Mojiin:[SBLOCK]"You are right, she is a nice person. Don't worry, we will find her, and we will make sure that she finds the proper path once more. We will save her from herself."[/SBLOCK]
He then takes Nadia in his arms, hugging her, and whispers quietly: [SBLOCK]"Thank you. Friend."[/SBLOCK]
He releases her, and bows once again, and leaves the cathedral, attempting to catch up to Mhrazhar and Melody.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe giggles at the fireflies play upon her body but luckily the fireflies give her a reprieve or she might never had been able to give any other instructions had they not. *

“Okay, little ones,”  Molpe said between giggles, “I need my dress now.  Oh!  Can you match my eye color, little ones, or is that beyond your scope of abilities?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*In High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]
"You will excuse me if our offer does not extend to this Rowaini man.  We don't really know him, and so we can't trust him to bring the payment--unless you can vouch for his integrity, I suppose."
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

AM:
[SBLOCK]
*When Abdiel talks to the High Priestess, Nadia turns and relays something to her in Sacra, and she bows deferentially towards Abdiel.*

*As Nadia returns Abdiel's hug, she whispers to him in Mojiin*
[SBLOCK]
"Please--oh please!  So many people do not understand the evil of the Taint--some of them believe that they can use its powers for good, but they are always turned to the Darkness by the end, even the nice ones!"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Rather than just trying to match a royal-blue colour similar to her eyes, Molpe's little firefly friend flies up into her eye, tickling it slightly as she passes through the iris and is filtered until she flies out, now completely identical to Molpe's eye colour.  Flying among her friends, she gently dances among them, touching one and then the two of them touching two, and so on, until all of the little fireflies have become the same colour as Molpe's eyes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* The action of the firefly had shocked Molpe and though she experienced no pain from the firefly’s action it still left her dazed. *

“Oh, wow,” Molpe said not sure what else to say, “lets not do that again without asking first.  Okay, little ones?”

Still stunned Molpe looked for answers from Glamour, “How did the little ones do that?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The little firefly is sad that Molpe is upset with her idea, and so she hides behind the bench.*

"Well, I think I understand," Glamour replies, "The reason why your iris is that colour is because it absorbs all the light that passes through it except it reflects that particular hue back out.  So the firefly entered into your eye, letting the iris absorb all her colour except the part that is the same colour as your eyes, and then she reflected back out with an identical colour.  Then she gave the colour to the other ones."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Sister, I meant how did she fly into my eye without harming me,” Molpe asked with a small apologetic smile as she beckons for the little firefly to come to her. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you need to understand that she is not really a firefly--she is just light.  So she didn't exactly fly into your eye--parts of her that were the correct colour were absorbed into your eye and the other parts were reflected back out."

*The little firefly timidly comes out from behind the bench, unsure of whether she is about to get reprimanded again.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Eonthar (May 27, 2005)

*Abdiel Lyanthra*

Abdiel & Mhrazhar[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As Nadia returns Abdiel's hug, she whispers to him in Mojiin*[SBLOCK]"Please--oh please!  So many people do not understand the evil of the Taint--some of them believe that they can use its powers for good, but they are always turned to the Darkness by the end, even the nice ones!"
> [/SBLOCK]



Abdiel nods, and then seeing as Nadia cannot see his head, he replies in a whisper "I know, that is why we will help her. Assuming. of course, that I can stop Mhrazhar from killing her first." He pauses a little, and then continues, "Well I must go, I need to catch up to them. I will try and come and see you again before I leave. Take care of yourself."

Abdiel turns and exits the cathedral. He looks around, trying to find Melody and Mhrazhar (if he is not still with me). 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Come to Molpe, little one, I didn’t mean to upset you.  I was just surprised that all.  Let me kiss you and make it all better,” 

* As Molpe waits for the firefly to make up its mind she puckers her full lips at it. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The firefly flies up to Molpe happily and drifts gently towards her lips.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

AM:
[SBLOCK]
"I will.  Good luck Abdiel!" Nadia calls out after the Mojiin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Molpe waits for the firefly to kiss her and then turns to address Glamour. *

“I guess that makes sense cause otherwise you would have to worry about replacing fireflies wouldn’t you?  And since there just light they can’t harm me…  While can they tickle me?  And why do they seem so alive?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The firefly gives Molpe a kiss--or at least it tries to do so by flying up to her lips.*

"Well, the reason they can tickle you is the same reason they can keep out small objects, if you remember from that lecture before that bored you to tears, the tickle is the feeling you get when they synchronise with the electromagnetic aura that surrounds you--and once they do, they act as a thin barrier to that aura that will keep out anything else.  If you are worried that their touching 'isn't real,' I can assure you that contact between auras is what makes us feel any sort of touch, so it is very real."

"As for why they seem so alive...well I got a Praetorian Warmage drunk once, and while he still refused to teach me the secret of their constructs, I managed to get him to show me a simple exercise in creating magical intelligence...remember how I said the fireflys will try to stop you from making a fashion faux pas?  Well, its because they have a mind of their own, like I mentioned before.  They tend to be different as individuals, but they are quite playful and that one you have there is clearly very affectionate."

"Am I boring you again, Sis?  I'm sorry if I am."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, not at all sister,” and Molpe was very much being honest as understanding the affections of the firefly wasn’t a lecture at all, “can they only make full length gowns or can they make something tiny also?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"They can only duplicate fabric, but they can make tiny things too.  What you do is just bring less fireflies out if you want something smaller.  The main problem is that they have trouble if you try to split them into groups and make lots of small things, like maybe twenty silk belts or something.  Once you get beyond two objects, they get confused and want to be with their sisters and so they tend to collapse the objects until there are only one or two left."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“So they could mimic the lingerie I was just in but not a gown at the same time, correct?”  Molpe seemed pleased by this knowledge. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Indeed, and since you technically are not actually wearing anything, doing so will not eliminate the power of the lingerie that enhances your curves."

"I suppose if you worked with them on it, you could definitely train them to create three shapes at once, although they still couldn't do a full-length gown and lingerie at the same time because there are not enough.  You could do a provocative skimpy dress and the lingerie though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, no,”  Molpe said with a smile, “I was just using lingerie as an example.  I still like that yummy pair you made and cannot imagine not getting it.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Sister--I'm glad you like my designs!" Glamour gushes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Sister, honestly?” Molpe grins affectionately, “What’s not to love about them!  They make wearing clothes fun!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, my sister, that's very sweet of you," Glamour grins, "Think that should be my slogan:  'Glamour's Designs--We Make Wearing Clothes Fun!' ?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It would make sense, sister!”  Molpe looked from her sister back to the fireflies, “Okay, little ones its time to dress me!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 27, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*Not knowing any other patterns at the moment and without a mental image from Molpe, the little fireflies assume that she would like the dress from before (albeit now in royal-blue to perfectly match her eyes), and so they swirl onto her body, limning and caressing her curves, causing lots of tickling, as they slowly build up and join together, blending into one until Molpe is wearing her gown once more.*

"Now Sister, I have two ideas for you--I was wondering if you think we should match this with your normal Nymph hairstyle, or go for the Sidhe look?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh!  I’ll look just like a Sidhe princess!” Molpe exclaimed as she posed  once again before the mirror, “The gown is just breathtaking sister!  Just amazing breathtaking!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]*In High Praetorian:*
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You will excuse me if our offer does not extend to this Rowaini man.  We don't really know him, and so we can't trust him to bring the payment--unless you can vouch for his integrity, I suppose."



Zykovian smiled and stated, "I will not vouch for him, however, I will owe you the funds necessary to give Mynaria's blessing to him an additional time."
*Zykovian held up his hand to wait until he gave the acceptance using the Praetorian military hand gestures.*
[/SBLOCK]
Zykovian smiled and spoke in High Praetorian, then turned to Fedowin in eldish and stated, "I've arranged to get another healing for you.  You will pay me back as soon as you came . . . whether we find the target or not, collect the bounty or not - is that acceptable?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Why thank you Sister!" Glamour answers affectionately, blushing a little at the continued praise, "It is only through people who love my work that I remain the best.  Now I'll bet you and I can work together and make you a Sidhe princess more beautiful than any other!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I truly hope so,” Molpe freely admitted her desire too look like her true sister, Tifalia, as she took a set before the mirror and enthusiastically picked up the brush they had been using before, “like so, sister?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Fedowin nods.*

"That is more than fair, good Zykovian, and I'm sure that I can find some ladies who, when plied by my silvery tongue, would be willing to help me repay you, even if we miss the bounty."

*Zykovian hands the coins to the Templar, who thanks him and then applies his healing touch to the injured Rowaini once more.  Now Fedowin's grievous puncture wound completely vanishes, leaving only the one significant but not crippling wound that he had received first.*

[OOC: Fedowin heals 7 HP, bringing him to 11 out of 19]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Exactly Sister!  Now you get to work with the main styling I taught you earlier, and I will work on fixing those two little curvy separate side tresses that the Sidhe sometimes like to have coming down--since that can be a bit tricky, but first I'll take off the older application of make-up for you--Ah that's right!  Very good, Sister--you've picked this up quickly!  I'm impressed--want to help me with the other little wispy side tress?  OK, I think we've got it--all done!  Why don't you get up and spin around in front of the mirror to check all the angles?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* Though her constant giggling had cost them time Molpe was pleased with the results but did as Glamour asked her too.  Her smile was infectious as she peered into the mirror from every angle she could imagine and also a few more that Glamour suggested. *

“I’m pretty,” Molpe stated the obviously with a happy giggle.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, Sister, you most certainly are!  A Sidhe princess couldn't do any better!  Want to go show Wei-Han now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]* At Glamour’s words Molpe returned to the mirror to compare her reflection to her mental imagine of her true sister and though she didn’t say anything out loud she proudly thought the comparison to Tifalia was a fair one. *

“Yes!  Lets go so him, sister!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay, Sister!"

*Glamour leads Molpe out of the room at a light step, proceeding through the backrooms of the store and then coming out in the entry room to an expectant Wei-Han.*

"Wow, Yuri, that dless is amazing, though it is nothing when compaled to youl sprendour."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You’re talking,” Molpe says with both worry and confusion, “you don’t like this dress as much as the last two do you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That is more than fair, good Zykovian, and I'm sure that I can find some ladies who, when plied by my silvery tongue, would be willing to help me repay you, even if we miss the bounty."



*Zykovian was satisfied with the healing and didn't want to owe anything more than he already had.  He looked to Fedowin to see if he was satisfied.  If he was, Zykovian gave his polite thanks again and accompanied Fedowin out of the temple.*

"I suppose we could look around cleric's Ward quick to make certain that our friends aren't still here, them we could head over the where the thorns attacked, then to the Inn to await their arrival," Zykovian suggested.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Not tlue Yuri.  The filst two times I think thele was something long with me, palticurarry the second, and the filst time you had me sulprised," Wei-Han says, advancing towards Molpe and giving her a gentle hug, "I rove this dless, maybe even mole than the othels, but the thing that rets me keep my voice is what you taught me just befole you reft the rast time:  No matter how many dlesses you weal, 'Rittre ord naked Yuri' is stirr the most beautifur thing in arr of Erdiz."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Zykovian, Fedowin
[SBLOCK]
*Fedown shrugs and says.*

"Much as I would like my body to be in perfect condition for our next encounter with the fair Melody, I agree with you that owing too much more is a problem. Let us meet up with my beautiful countrywoman and her two draconic companions."

*The two leave the temple, after thanking the Templar, and they begin to look around the Faith Ward.*
[/SBLOCK]
Zykovian, Fedowin, Melody, and Perhaps Mhrazhar if he Continued Pursuit:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zykovian and Fedowin turn right and begin to look around, they notice Melody moving swiftly but discreetly so as not to raise suspicions away from another of the temples and towards the Temple of Myneria--or perhaps just any other temple she can find.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh! Hun,” Molpe tossed her arms affectionately around the Larakese man, “your so sweet and good to me!  Do you really like this dress?  Which one do you like the best which one the worse?  How many can I get?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"This dless is tlury rovery, and you seem mole at home in it than any other.  Tlury I rike arr of the dlesses.  And you can have anything and evelything you rike untir I run out of money."

*Glamour talk to Wei-Han in Larakese for a moment, and he responds and then turns to Molpe:*

"Yuri, together, these things cost a rittle bit mole money than I have.  The Yukata is the most expensive thing, so why don't we reave that and the matching srippers with Glamour and we can definitely buy it fol you vely soon...is that okay?  I am vely solly that I was not abre to affold evelything you desiled, and I hope I did not dishonour you or spoir the fun of the sulplise for which you asked."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

All but Molpe, Abdiel[sblock]*Zykovian pointed out the location of Melody to Fedowin, just in case, then unlimbered his bow and drew an arrow.  It was not nocked just yet, nor was the bow raised.  He closed the distance between himself and Melody, looking behind and ahead of her for possible trouble.*
"Well, my friend," Zykovian commented in Eldish to Fedowin, "that doesn't look quite right."[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 28, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

M&A[sblock]Mhrazhar continues the pursuit like a preadator who has found his prey. Determination and focus drive him as his quarry continues to evade the inevitablity of Nemis' judgement. Mhrazhar's voice can be heard as a beacon to the chase as he yells in his hissing Mojiin tongue...

"jdla jdla slljklads jkldas lkjjdjsak llkda lkdjsl a hskalHghgajkhak  hgjkla hfs ahfs alhfdksl ahfjksl hfs lhfks lhfdk slhfks lhfksl hfksl hf"

[Mojjin - translation]
[sblock]Vhris!! Stop now, and subject your self to the eyes and judgment of Nemesis. Only in his judgement will be your salvation.[/sblock]

Rystil
[sblock]If I can charge her I will. If not I will get close enough to her to force her to have to move by me with an AoO. If I can position myself so that she cannot escape like at a door then I will. 

Still keeping the Subdual Mode of Operation...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Zykovian and Fedowin:
[SBLOCK]
*Before Zykovian can reach Melody, Abdiel's friend who saved the group from Alire rushes between them and blocks her way, hissing and brandishing claws menacingly at her, yet seeming like the Mojiin was trying to make sure it did not deal her any lethal damage.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“No, no, that’s fine,” Molpe said with some disappointment, “Hun?  Are you sure you don’t want me to be a Larakese princess for you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh I do, Yuri, and so I plomise we wirr come back as soon as we can.  It is just that the Yukata costs so much that if we buy it, we can't get the dless you are wealing now and we would have to put back one other thing too, rike the ringerie ol the eallings ol the necklace or the dless with the stlap.  But prease, Yuri, terr me which ones are youl favoulite and we wirr get those now fol sure, and I plomise you wirr get the other ones soon."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

Zykovian, Fedowin, Mhrazhar, Melody (?):[SBLOCK](In High Praetorian) Zykovian called out . . . [sblock] "Stand down, friend of Abdiel," Zykovian called out, "Touch her and I will be forced to strike.  Surely we can discuss this."[/sblock]
*Zykovian nocked an arrow and felt the feathers against his cheek.*
In Eldish, he mentioned to Fedowin,
[Sblock]"Not a difficult choice at the moment,"  Zykovian commented.[/sblock]
**Rystil Only**
[sblock]Arrowmind as an immediate action. Ready to fire on the Mojiin if he grabs at Melody . . . or turns on me."[/sblock][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“I love everything, Hun, but I hope I don’t dishonor you when I say that if I was forced to leave behind something it would be the Larakese Princess dress.  I don’t mind wearing it for you, I love being a princess in your eyes, but I really like this dress, the lingerie, and well if your wearing clothes you really need to go have earrings and necklaces,” She pauses in worry, “but I think I can make a yukata with this dress too.”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Of coulse you do not dishonour me Yuri.  I am the one that first suggested to reave the Yukata behind fol now, as I sensed that you enjoyed the others mole and the Yukata was mole expensive anyway--and when I did so, I was hoping I did not dishonour you.  I am just grad that we think so arike in this.  And if this dless can make a yukata too then it is tlury wonderfur indeed!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes, it really is indeed!” blurts Molpe excitedly, “watch, Hun!”

* Molpe grins proudly as she concentrates upon the fireflies leaving her naked body and then she concentrates upon the yukata she had worn not to long ago. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The fireflies fly off of Molpe's body and swirl around, resting again on her skin and tickling all over again.  When they are done, she is wearing something that looks vaguely similar to the Yukata she had been wearing before.  She gets the feeling that it would come out better if she had the Yukata in front of her--perhaps she should do that and store the Yukata's pattern as one of her ten patterns.*

"That's amazing Yuri!  So the dless is rearry a bunch of rittre filefries?  They are vely cute."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Not just cute but adorable,” Molpe concentrates on dispelling the fireflies as she speaks to them in Seelie, “Go to Wei-Han!  So him how adorable cute you are!”  [/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (May 28, 2005)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Avenger*

Alll but Molpe ???
[sblock]Mhrazhar's pace does not falter as he hisses aloud for all to hear. Concern and respect sobers his determined face as he speaks:

[For those who do not understand High Praetorian]
 "djkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlkdjkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlkdjkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlkdjkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlkdjkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlkdjkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlk.

djkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlkdjkasl jdkla kld asjkld jasljldaslkj dlksa djlaks jdkla sjdlk asjlkd jalkd jlaksj dlkas jlkdjaslk djlkas jdlk" 

[In High Praetorian][sblock]"Stand down Zykovian, of the Praetorian way. The judgement of Nemesis needs to the determined for your Melody... for in her may hide a great evil and Nemesis' will needs to be known. I will only destroy her if she is beyond redemption. If you care for her and your fairytale chase you will detain her and have her submit to the Eyes of Nemesis. If she is innocent then she has nothing to fear. If she is innocent then I will protect her from these Sacra zealots, for they do not truly understand what it means to be tainted and beyond redemption.

Do not keep her from Nemesis' eyes. The foundation your mission will fail if a great darkness hides within her. If you truly care for our beloved Arris and want to help her then you will do as I ask. In the morrow all will be known."[/sblock]

Rystil[sblock][OOC: I will continue the pursuit and yell this as I go.. This is a little bit dijointed... saying so much over a short period of time. If Melody does get to the group before I get to her (and she is able to take cover with them) I will back off. I would hate to destroy everyone here (not likely) and  I am assuming that everyone is quite injured and I have very little wounds.] [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Mhrazhar:
[SBLOCK]
*Mhrazhar notices that Zykovian and the Rowaini man have been mostly healed.  Then again, when the Mojiin last left them, the Rowaini man had no wounds at all, so they must have seen a bit of fighting as well.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
*The fireflies fly off of Molpe and towards Wei-Han, tickling the Larakese man as they fly over the flesh exposed by his martial artist outfit.  The little one decides to stay with Molpe, and nestles herself against Molpe's cheek.*

"They are playfur too," Wei-Han offers, avoiding laughing from their tickling for a while and then giving up and releasing a light chuckle, "I can see why you rike them Yuri, quite adolabre indeed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2005)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Hp's: 14/18*

AbM[sblock]
[sblock]*In High Praetorian*[sblock]







			
				Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "Stand down Zykovian . . . In the morrow all will be known."



"Yes, Yes, all very nice, Mhrazhar,"  Zykovian replied in High Praetorian, "but you've failed to consider several important points.  First, Melody and us were attack in your fairy tale quest and nearly died defending Abdiel.  Second, we were attacked to delay us . . . evidence I've uncovered proves that others are close to succeeding and who knows what they will do with the gem.  And, third . . . ."[/sblock][/sblock]

*In eldish*[sblock] "Melody, are you tainted? I would have thought Amity might have mentioned something like that to Abdiel or I when we were introduced,"  Zykovian asked.[/sblock]

**Rystil Only**[sblock] Is Zykovian aware of the zealot nature of the temple they were at?  Do Dolrathi complain about it at all in his time in the city?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Indeed,” Molpe says with a smile coated in mischief before she turns to speak to Glamour in Seelie, “My most wonderful sister, will you help me make the yukata look perfect?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Zykovian:
[SBLOCK]
*The Sacra are considered fundamentalists, but they are very kind to everyone that is not Tainted, even offering healing free of charge to anyone who asks.  As for the Tainted, most Sacra still will not kill them unless they must, but they do attack and capture them and try to convince them to renounce their evil ways.  Without Knowledge(Religion), Zykovian is unsure of any specifics in their dogma.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Certainly Sister, we can even get them to copy off of my original design and then store it if you like.  Shall we head back to the dressing room then?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“You are so kind, my sister,” Molpe said as she hugged Glamour once again, “besides I should gather up my new dresses and accessory shouldn’t I?”

* Molpe bends down and picks up the lingerie and the dress she had worn out previously. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"No need to thank me, Sis, it is the least I can do.  I feel awful for having to give your Wei-Han a price that is too high for you to take everything that you desire.  And yes, gathering up all your new things is an excellent idea!" Glamour says, helping Molpe pick up as they head to the dressing room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Its okay, sister, I’m sure you didn’t do it on purpose so there’s no need to feel awful,” Molpe surged her shoulders as she smiled, it was apparent that her knowledge of currency had improved any, “besides, Huh said we would come back and get the yukata soon.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"I hope so Sister!" Glamour responds, "I'll hold onto them for you until then, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]The clothes and accessories gathered Molpe begins to follow Glamour back to the dressing room but pauses long enough to whistles after the fireflies.

“Okay, lets give Wei-Han a break, little ones,” Molpe says with a smile before turning her smile to Glamour, “Thank you, sister, is they’re any other dress styles besides the Yukata that we should show the little ones?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Is there anything you have in mind, Sister?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Well I don’t know,” Molpe seemed shocked by the question, Glamour had seemed like an endless supply of ideas eailier, “you’re the expert not I…  Except for your designs I’ve seen little that I truly like…  I don’t know maybe a cape or something?  I would like to display your amazing talents even when I’m wearing the other dress.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oooo, I have just the thing!" Glamour exclaims, running out and coming back with a sweeping dress with an elegant cape, "How do you like it?  Want to teach it to them?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh yes sister I surely do!”  Molpe exclaimed but she looked confused at the sensuous dress in her hand, “but I still have nothing to for the fireflies to do when I wear this.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, I see, here's something fun!" Glamour says, leaving and then returning with a fluffy soft-looking thing--Molpe isn't sure for what it is used. 

"Here!" Glamour says with a smile, throwing the soft thing around Molpe's neck, letting her sister feel the soft feeling against her neck, "This is a boa--you can teach them how to do this too if you like it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“It’s soft,” Molpe confesses, “but what’s it used for?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"You put it around your neck as an accessory, to compliment your dress," Glamour suggests, "Though if you don't like it, we can try something else too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Oh I see,” Molpe says as she tosses the boa around her next, “I’m not sure to do. What do you think, sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2005)

Molpe:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, you wear it kinda like a scarf, just around your neck, and its soft and pretty," Glamour replies with a shrug.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 28, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

[sblock]“Yes, I’ve figured that out already, my silly sister,” Molpe says with a affections friendly smile as she strikes a pose, “now what do you think?  Does it seem like me?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2005)

This game continues in Destiny's Tears-Prologue: A Jewel in the Shadow Part II (Link)


----------

